# PLL 1 vatio Veronica



## joakiy (Nov 2, 2007)

Hace unas semanas encontré el esquema del famoso transmisor de fm fabricado por Veronica FM. Muchos lo conoceréis. A los que no lo conozcáis, os invito a que busquéis un poco por internet y veréis que es un equipo de gran calidad.

Podéis comprar el kit directamente en la web del fabricante:
http://www.aareff.com/1wpllkit.htm

O bien, poneos manos a la obra y montad el circuito que se propone. Aquí van sus especificaciones:

_Frecuencia:            87.5 MHz .108.0 MHz en saltos de 100 Khz
Estabilidad frecuencia:        típica +/- 500 Hz   máxima +/- 1 kHz
Relación armónicos:        mejor que -45dBc
Potencia:            900mW
Pre-Emphasis:                   50 uS
Sensiblidad audio:        775 mV para modulación de +/- 75 kHz
S/R:                75 dBu
Distorsión audio:        0.2 % THD
Respuesta en frecuencia:    plana desde 20 Hz hasta 76 kHz
Tensión de alimentación:    12 V ... 15 V_

Un saludote a todos, y ánimo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2007)

joakiy : Tu aporte es EXCELENTE !

El diseño es antiguo pero eso no le quita calidad, con reformas lo arme hace bastante tiempo y andubo perfecto, casi desde el primer momento.
Requiere muy poco ajuste y la calidad de la transmision es de nivel comercial.

Alguna data extra
http://www.irational.org/sic/radio/veronica-1w.html


----------



## joakiy (Nov 2, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> con reformas lo arme hace bastante tiempo



¿Que clase de reformas?       

Ilumínanos con más información sobre este circuito  8)


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2007)

Mejore el sintetizador.
Aisle (Blindaje) etapas RF
Placa doble faz con plano de tierra
Caja de temperatura controlada para el cristal.
Fuente on board.

Agregue
Compresor de audio.
Previo de 1 a 15 W
Previo de 15 a 75W
Salida 450W

Opinion personal: El circuito que posteaste es una "JOYA" tal como esta, lo mio fue una version comercial.
Desde que se instalo hasta la fecha lo unico que fallo fueron los coolers y en varias oportunidades los descargadores gaseosos (Pararrayos) y el cable de acometida a la antena


----------



## asthar sheran (Jun 30, 2008)

hola que tal gente del foro! yo construi el PLL de veronica pero el de 500mw y lo que me gustaria saber es si me pueden explicar com funciona la tabla de frecuencias?

Es decir, que me expliquen como es que los digitos de los dip switch corresponde con la frecuencia deseada.....

me gustaria entenderlo....

si pudieran explicarmelo seria de gran ayuda ya que es para mi tesis de grado...

                         de antemano muchas gracias..........


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 19, 2008)

Aca encontre la tabla de frecuencia para los switeches del pll veronica menciondado en este post.
Aca los dejos

Ahora algunas dudas que significa que el led rojo este prendido, loq ue si se es que le verde sirve para calibrar la mayor potencia en la frecuencia elgida.
Ahora de donde puede sacar ese varicap que no lo he podido conseguir  

Ya estoy mas mareado ninguno de los transmisores los he podido realizar por culpa de los transistores.


----------



## luisgrillo (Jul 19, 2008)

este circuito bien dijo fogonazo es una joya.... ahora, creo que por mis apuntes tengo n amplificador de rf de unos 15W... cren que llegue la señal con una antena parabolica arriba de mi casa de 2 pisos dirigida hacia os mochis? esuqe tengo alla a mi novia y si llegaria la señal pues me pongo desde ya a hacer 2 circuitos para comunicarnos, tratare de subir un poco mas la frecuencia, unos 110Mhz y l modificare un receptor para rescatar la señal y asi no interferire en otra estacion.
o como la ven?


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 20, 2008)

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> este circuito bien dijo fogonazo es una joya.... ahora, creo que por mis apuntes tengo n amplificador de rf de unos 15W... cren que llegue la señal con una antena parabolica arriba de mi casa de 2 pisos dirigida hacia os mochis? esuqe tengo alla a mi novia y si llegaria la señal pues me pongo desde ya a hacer 2 circuitos para comunicarnos, tratare de subir un poco mas la frecuencia, unos 110Mhz y l modificare un receptor para rescatar la señal y asi no interferire en otra estacion.
> o como la ven?



Para eso te sale mas a cuenta comprar un par de transceptores de CB  (27 Mhz) que los tienes nuevos a 60 euros y un dipolo de hilo orientado y ya tienes "el telefonillo"


----------



## luisgrillo (Jul 20, 2008)

mmm,,, y apoco si alcansara los 400km de aqui de mazatan a guasabe?
o me las ingeniare para meterle un amplificador?


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 21, 2008)

Bueno  Luis... en esa banda se hacen no 400 si no 4000 Km por rebotes, yo escucho de maravilla en el sur de España a Franceses Italianos..etc y transmiten con 4 watios en directa mas 60  o 100 Km no haces, pero en rebotes en la ionosfera cientos y cientos...
Y no hace falta licencia especial en la mayoría de países, infórmate en los organismos de telecomunicaciones de tu país

Te paso un enlace de Jalisco, lo mismo te interesa

http://craj.org/

(Por cierto yo con mas de 100w hablo con tus paisanos en 7 Mhz, pero yo soy radio aficionado con licencia)


----------



## herx_goth (Sep 26, 2008)

hola   quisiera saver si el  diodo varicap    kv1310  puede ser remplasado por dos diodos varicap


----------



## Gatxan (Sep 28, 2008)

Efectivamente, se puede sustituir, por otros modelos de diodos dobles, como el BB204, ó por varicaps sencillos como el BB122, BB405, BB809, etc. Estos son europeos, luego también hay otras referencias americanas como el MV104, SMV1251, etc.
Si no los encuentras nuevos en una tienda, los puedes sacar de sintonizadores de TV que suelen tener más de media docena de varicaps.
También las radios esas baratas de "reset y scan" que venden los chinos, creo que traen el BB809.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 28, 2008)

Gatxan dijo:
			
		

> Si no los encuentras nuevos en una tienda, los puedes sacar de sintonizadores de TV que suelen tener más de media docena de varicaps.



Ya voy a empezar una campaña para encontrar TV's (Esos maravillosos objetos tienen de todo: prescaler, diodos varicaps, fly bakc's [para hacer cosas de HV   ], resistencias a monton, controles IR, audio, transformadores, etc)


----------



## herx_goth (Sep 30, 2008)

Gatxan dijo:
			
		

> Efectivamente, se puede sustituir, por otros modelos de diodos dobles, como el BB204, ó por varicaps sencillos como el BB122, BB405, BB809, etc. Estos son europeos, luego también hay otras referencias americanas como el MV104, SMV1251, etc.
> Si no los encuentras nuevos en una tienda, los puedes sacar de sintonizadores de TV que suelen tener más de media docena de varicaps.
> También las radios esas baratas de "reset y scan" que venden los chinos, creo que traen el BB809.




usted ya hizo el plll  ?


estube aberiguando  

y al comparar el    ci  74als74 con el 74ls74 son identicos   .................



son iguales?


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 1, 2008)

Sí, lo realizé, y en estos momentos está funcionando las 24h dentro de un transmisor de una radio local. Lleva ya unos 3 años continuados.

Pues el 74ALS74 es un poco más rápido que el LS. Si no lo encontraras, el 74F74 es una alternativa.

Yo, lo que tuve dificultades para encontrar es el cuarzo de 6,4MHz, pero lo compré por internet a la misma gente de Veronica (ahora NRG kits), pues lo vendían como repuesto. Y el varicap también.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cuando utilizas audio no obtienes sobremodulacion? o colocaste un compresor?


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 1, 2008)

Hola Anthony, 
Efectivamente, para evitar la sobremodulación le puse un compresor-limitador. Se ajusta de manera que el recorte que efectua coincida con los 75KHz de desviación de frecuencia.
Empleé un circuito semejante al de esta web: http://www.pulsarfm.nl/mycal_li.htm
Les explico como funciona:
Controla la ganancia mediante led-fotoresistencia, y los picos muy rápidos que escapan al control, se recortan en un amplificador operacional que se lleva a la saturación. Bien ajustado, la distorsión del recorte no se oye porque son picos muy rápidos, mientras que el nivel medio del audio ya viene controlado por el efecto compresor.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 1, 2008)

Uhhh es regrande   ! Yo he usado mas sencillos..! Pero nada a escala muy grande porque no consigo transistores de VHF que me entreguen unos 5W en la salida (Contando con los &·$%$& armonicos y la atenuancion del filtro de salida) ..! Bueno me gustaria hecharle un ojo mas profundo..!


----------



## japifer (Nov 29, 2008)

hola amigos como estan bueno me veo en la obligacion de acudir a ustedes por lo siguiente.
e armado el transmisor veronica de 1w y para decir la verdad no me a funcionado, y no se ya lo que puede ser por que lo e revisado demasiadas veses y no me sigue funcionando tengo todos los componentes de la lista y segui al pie de la letra los componentes del VCO, bueno esepto el divisor que lo cambie pero en general es lo mismo lo adapte para un cristal de 4MHz por que el la salida del VCO es la mitad de la frecuencia de trabajo del transmisor y lo escalone para poder compararlo a una frecuencia estandar que es 12.5KHz, pero el punto que no quiere oscilar el VCO solo, pongo el  circuito comparador a tierra para  encontrar la frecuencia de trabajo con el reseptor y tampoco funciona.
el VCO a ustedes les funciono a la primera? abra que hacerle alguna modificacion ?  o no me funciona por que es en protobooard ? lo tendre que armar directo en el circuito impreso bueno si alguien todavia esta en este tema que me pudiece ayudar seria de gran utilidad.
a deveras lo unico que cambie fueron los varicap que lo reemplase por 2 de mv2104 y todo lo demas es = como les mensipne les pido que me orienten porfavor bueno espero una respuesta de su parte ATTE japifer


----------



## herx_goth (Nov 29, 2008)

jajjajajaj ... . .  que  .. en rf no puedes probar tu circuito en protoboar, ya que trabajas con altas frecuencias..........
eso lo se por experiencia..... simplemente no funciona  o es inestable...


te recomiendo que lo termines de  ensamblar en impreso ........  y porfabor postea la modificacion que hiciste para trabajar con 4Mhz             ai comparamos modificaciones   ok   ......


----------



## japifer (Nov 30, 2008)

hola gracias por responder bueno a qui te mando una fotito de la simulación  del comparador  a y me avía equivocado es un cristal de 2Mhz mas fácil aun de conseguir en las tiendas electrónicas. esta 100% probado y  funciona muy bn, pero hay que tener en cuenta lo siguiente como el VCO esta conectado con 2 transistores en contrafacer, esto quieres decir que cada transistor trabaja la mitad del ciclo de trabajo de la señal de salida ósea si trabajamos a una frecuencia de por ejemplo 87.5 MHz la mitas es 43.75MHz en donde esta es la frecuencia que entra a nuestro divisor de frecuencia en el cual yo puse un flip-flop tipo D que es el 74ALS74 o el 74HC74 cual quiera de estos 2 sirven y nada mas. este FF divide de nuevo por 2 la frecuencia por el cual tenemos en su salida una F de 21.875MHz con el cual es apropiado trabajar con cual quier serie de Ls que aguantan una frecuencia de no mas de 23 o 24 MHz, de hay pongo la misma configuración que tiene el circuito pero divido ahora por 875 y obtengo en la salida del tercer integrado del divisor por N una frecuencia de 25KHz en la cual entra a un FF que la divide de nuevo por 2 así por ultimo obteniendo por resultante una frecuencia de 12.5KHz el cual es el estándar de comparación y trabajo de los varicap.
por otro lado la frecuencia de referencia con el cristales como sigue:
pongo un cristal de 2MHz y salgo en la pata 7 en el cual divide internamente el CI por 16 los 2MHz por el cual obtengo una frecuencia de 125KHz ahora bien con un integrado mas de los que hemos estado usando (74LS193) divido por 5 y en su salida (pin 13) obtengo una frecuencia de 25KHz y por ultimo entro a un FF JK y divido por 2 la frecuencia y obtengo los 12.5KHz de comparación.
todo esto hace que la tabla de frecuencia se vea alterada por el cual tuve que hacer una nueva. en el dibujo que te adjunto el dijito menos significativo es el de la izquierda (el de los interruptores), y no asi en la tabla de frecuencia que el menos significativo es el de la derecha ojo para no equivocarse OK ?.
bueno ahora bien te tengo que hacer una preguntas tu armaste el circuito de aparece aca cierto ? la capacitancia C27 la reemplazaste por un C variable ? la bobina L7 es núcleo de aire cierto de 5vueltas? seguiste al pie de la letra los componentes o cambiaste algo ? bueno si me pudieras ayudar sobre las modificaciones que hiciste en el circuito para ponerlo en marcha me seria de gran utilidad bueno suerte y tamos ablando ^^ chao


----------



## japifer (Nov 30, 2008)

^^ el circuito y la tabla 
``


----------



## herx_goth (Nov 30, 2008)

bueno.. 
al parecer tu tx esta bien 
 el c27 la reemplace por uno variable,luego calibre el tx a la maxima potencia.. luego saque los condensadores bariables con mucho cuidado.. medi la capacidad...... y los reemplace por unos fijos               es lo que ago siempre......   jejjejej  asi me ahorro mucho en condensadores....

he revisado mis apuntes del montaje del ese pll y el condensador c27 es de 5pf     .....


eso casi en todos.....  5pf  hasta 40 wats me funciono....

para ese pll use los componentes al pie de la letra no cambien ningun transistor..... 


debes dicipar el calor... en el ultimo tr   ese calienta como   mmmm   


yo le puse um pedaso de tubo de aluminiocuando termines de ensmblar el pll  debe de enganchar .. sino lo hace 
prueba girando el condensador vc1....



un saludo


----------



## Guest (Dic 7, 2008)

joakiy dijo:
			
		

> Buenas de nuevo,
> 
> Hace unas semanas encontré en la mula el esquema del famoso transmisor de fm fabricado por Veronica FM. Muchos lo conoceréis. A los que no lo conozcáis, os invito a que busquéis un poco por internet y veréis que es un equipo de gran calidad.
> 
> ...


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
consulto si a este pll se lo puede "adaptar" para transmisión banda ancha. ejemplo video (salida de señal por canal 4) + booster + pll : salida canal 4 : 1 watt (?)


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola amigos hace tiempo hice un Veronica 1 watt,ahora aprovechando de que dispongo de un BLY88 que tenia en un amplificador voy a construirme este que vi en un foro polaco creo que son,el pcb ya lo tengo y mañana hare la placa quisiera vuestra opinion sobre el tema.

                Saludos


----------



## Gatxan (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola Albatros, esta placa lleva un transistor BLF244, que es muy distinto a tu BLY88, tanto en características como en encapsulado. Casi que es mejor que montes un amplificador aparte, y que lo hagas funcionar con el veronica de 1w. En total, le puedes sacar de 12 a 15w, quizás 20 como mucho con 2w de entrada... .
Saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hola Gatxan no me habia fijado que uno es un mosfet y el otro de silicio,pero  no creo que ese sea el problema de no poder adaptar cualquier transistor a la salida,como dices es como lo tenia anteriormente pero la idea es hacerlo mas compacto,todo en una misma placa para evitar cableados etc,que me dices del MRF314 el encapsulado es el mismo aunque sea tambien un silicio solo necesita un minimo de 1 wat para activarse,seria una pena no poder acoplar uno de ellos pues el pcb y los integrados ya lo tengo me imagino que tendria que poner diferentes voltajes.Tambien si no es mucho pedir admito sugerencias,que transistor puedo acoplar partiendo de la base que como semifinal esta el 2N3553 y quiero alcanzar la potencia de al menos 15 a 30 watts.
Edito:tambien tengo en el baul de los recuerdos el SD1446 a este le tenia puesto en un amplificador de 144 Mhz y con 12 volt iva de maravilla el cual entregaba con una excitacion de 3 watt unos 50 watts de salida,partiendo de la base que sus Mhz son 30 a 200 se podria acoplar aunque tuviera que cambiar el 2N3553 por un 2SC1971.


             Saludos


----------



## Gatxan (Feb 10, 2009)

Los transistores bipolares de potencia para RF tienen casi todos la misma ganancia (unos 10dB). El MRF314 que dices puede entregar más potencia, pero con 1W de entrada el resultado sería igual que con el BLY88.
En cambio, los Mosfet, tienen hasta 18dB de ganancia, eso supone que con el mismo 1W tendrías más de 60W a la salida (a eso deben su éxito, pues esa ganancia se lograba antes con 2 etapas de transistores bipolares).

Si quieres probar, para obtener más potencia que con un 2n3553 en el circuito del verónica, el BFS22A lo he hecho entregar hasta 5W. Además, es barato. Con esto ya puedes hacer funcionar el amplificador con el SD1446 que tienes, después de "remodelarlo" para la banda de FM comercial.


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hola Gatxan veo que entiendes y quiero aprender de los maestros,pero vuelvo a lo mismo quiero hacerlo en la misma placa,por eso quiero que me informes.Si partimos desde el BFR96 seguido del 2N3553 y para terminar,hay es donde quiero que me asesores si el BLY88 o el SD1446.Yo habia pensado lo siguiente cambiar el BFR96 por un 2N4427 seguido de un 2SC1971 que si miras la placa esta pensada para ponerle con su agujerito,aunque creo que los 300mW que entrega el BFR96 son suficientes para excitar al 2SC1971 y lo mismo no haria falta cambiarlo, del  MRF314 no digo nada pues necesita un voltaje de 20 a 28 volt y lo descarto aunque en el amplificador que lo tenia con 1 wat  entragaba  25 watts pero hay esta tambien otro inconveniente que funcionaba con 28 volt.Por favor como lo harias?.

                 Saludos


----------



## Gatxan (Feb 10, 2009)

Hola Albatros, 
Bien, no voy a decidir por tí, pero te planteo las 2 opciones que veo:

-El BFR96 va perfectamente bien para llevar el 2N3553 hasta unos a 2W cómodamente y sin hacer modificaciones en la placa que has enseñado, con lo que si pones el BLY88 al final te dará hasta 20W.

-El 2n4427 seguido del 2sc1971 es la mejor combinación para poner como final el SD1446, porque los drivers tienen capacidad suficiente para hacer conducir el transistor final hasta su límite de potencia. Pero vas a tener que hacer modificaciones porque es posible que el oscilador se quede corto de salida y deberás por ejemplo aumentar su tensión de alimentación. Además, si te acercas a los 50W de salida, los componentes empezarán a ir "estresados", necesitarás poner condensadores ajustables de potencia (los trimmer de plástico normales se funden) en el circuito del transistor final, condensadores fijos de mica... etc.


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Gracias Gatxan por la decision pues voy a llevarla a cabo,creo haber entendido bien pues te explicas de lo lindo simplemete cambiare el BLY88.Referente a lo que espones del SD1446 tienes toda la razon pues en el amplificador donde estaba los trimmer son de porcelana.Ya contare como ha ido la odisea.

             Muy agradecido.
                                     Miguel


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hola amigos,Gatxan perdona que me dirija a ti y si peco de pesado pero quiero asegurarme ya que tengo todos los componentes para empezar mañana.Independientemente de que el que quiero hacer no es igual que el veronica original y como bien sabes existen varias versiones con errores,pues el que hice en cierta ocasion me dio muchos quebraderos de cabeza y no pude utilizarlo con el PLL suyo,creo que el PCB de 20 watts esta correcto¿o como lo ves tu?,he hecho algunas modificaciones como tapar agujeros y pistas inutiles.


             Saludos


----------



## Gatxan (Feb 11, 2009)

Tranquilo Albatros, que estamos para ayudar. Además, creo que puede resultar interesante para el resto de foreros.

Bueno, los dos primeros PCB´s que pones veo pocas diferencias, es el de 1w, sólo que hay algun cambio en la parte de la salida (a la derecha). 
El PCB del de 20w parece correcto. Yo he encontrado esta página con fotos del circuito montado: http://www.klompenboer.nl/Techniek/Schema/Stuurzenders/Veronica/Index.htm 

Sigo insistiendo en que el BLF244 es otra historia respecto al BLY88 que vas a poner. Verás que el circuito original de 20w tiene una polarización para funcionar en clase B aplicado a su entrada (puerta del mos-fet), y tu BLY88 va en clase C (choke de RF directo de base a masa). Por eso me refiero, que al montarlo, fíjate y mira otros esquemas, como por ejemplo los del datasheet del transistor.


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 12, 2009)

Al final veo que que voy a tener que tirar por otro lado o consejo que me sugeristes,pues ni yo estoy muy convencido y tu me dices que tienes toda la razon que el  BLF244 es otro cantar.Gatxan veo que tambien hay otra diferencia que quizas por eso nunca llego a funcionar mi PLL por eso el PCB de 20watt tiene que estar correcto pues es la suma por asi decirlo de los dos que marco en rojo.Al final no me voy a complicar y hare el original pero con el final 2SC1971,y eso el amplificador del SD1446 que ahora esta aparcado que modificaciones ves como para bajarle de banda(adjunto esquema),si es posible pues si no tendre que hacerme un pequeño amplificador con el BLY88 que no queria pero en vista de lo que hay que le vamos a hacer.

           Saludos


----------



## Gatxan (Feb 12, 2009)

Ahora veo las diferencias que dices entre las PCB´s 1 y 2. Bueno, yo monté hace tiempo el verónica de 1w y funcionó bien a la primera, lo que pasa es que no me sé de memoria el esquema. 
Yo tengo la costumbre de ir montando los componentes en la placa mientras miro el esquema, así encuentro fallos si veo que no concuerda la conexión del esquema con el de la placa.

Respecto a la cuestión de si se puede bajar de banda el amplificador con el SD1446... En el esquema hay L1 y L4 que son "microstrip", son adaptadores de impedancia impresos en la placa. Resulta que la longitud física de las microstrip depende de la frecuencia, así que es complicado lograr la remodelación que buscas. Aún así, te quedan los trimmers con los que puedes experimentar con el rango de capacidad que dan.

Sigo con los consejos prácticos: en el siguiente enlace hay una serie de artículos que pueden interesar a quien lea este hilo. http://nrgkits.co.uk/workshop Está en inglés.


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hola Gatxan veo que opinamos tu y yo solos,que suerte la tuya pues yo me quede en el intento y no di con el tema del PLL,en cambio si con el Vco que funciono bien.Veo como tu bien dices que la cosa es complicada al menos para mi que esto lo tengo como hobby, lo de las bobinas impresas,me hare un pequeño amplificador con el BLY88 pues no me queda otra,como veo que eres de Madrid hoy me he pasado por conectrol y he comprado el 2N3553 y BB204 pues me daba pena quitarlos de los otros montajes que tengo hechos,el papel especial para la plancha(PCB)no lo tenian y al final tuve que comprar una positiva y transparencias,haber si me acuerdo como se hace pues hace años que no manejo el tema de insolar etc.Bueno mil gracias por todo y cuando lo tenga te contare.
Edito:No se de donde me he sacado que eres de Madrid perdon veo que estas en España pero no provincia.
         Saludos


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

hola albatros, Gatxan,

creo que no hay opiniones porque supongo que somos muchos los que estamos atentos a los consejos de Gatxan,

no soy como vos albatros que va a lo seguro (y me perece muy bien que asi lo hagas), me gusta experimentar y aveces desafiar a esos "encapsulados de tres patas", 
Gatxan, consulto tu opinion si el amplificador 2,3 watt que construyo albatros (fotos adjunto) con entrada de 200 mW se lo puede modificar para amplificar una señal tv canal 4 ?,

.


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 12, 2009)

Hola amigos, , no estan solos, en este  tema, voy siguiendolos, , si desean algun aporte, puedso ayudarles, continuen, que no se desanimen, no hice ningun comentario, x que lo que se indicaba en los items, era conveniente, un abrazo a todos, y para vos Albatros,
moises calderon


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hola Moises dichosos sean los ciegos hace tiempo que no te veia por aqui mil veces he intentado hacerte una consulta por email pero por no pecar de pesado no lo hice,ya vi tu email sobre el turismo,me agrada ver que estas al loro como se suele decir por aqui y por supuesto tus ideas y consejos son bien recibidos,Enca pues te digo que intento dejar de ser un poquito cada dia menos burro y tropezar una y otra vez sobre la misma piedra,el veronica como sabes lo intente una vez y no salio como deberia ser,ahora voy a por la segunda ya se que existen mejores transmisores por la red he incluso mejores pero me gusta este por eso mi inquietud de saber porque no funciono pues como ves hay errores y versiones nuevas del veronica que en la ultima hasta descartan un BF494.Bueno lo dicho siguiendo los consejos de Gatxan hare lo siguiente pondre el BFR96 o el BFR91 creo que vale y tengo uno nuevo por aqui pues segun veo varia simplemente el voltaje,seguido del 2N3553 para posteriormente poner el amplificador del BLY88,pongo el PCB que creo que es el bueno una vez corregido y el esquema del amplificador BLY88 en cuanto al audio ha emplear sera por software el MBL4 Broadcast,que es el que empleo ahora junto al ZaraRadio.
Edito: en cuanto al MBL4 si alguno lo prueba os aviso que hay tener una buena tarjeta de sonido pues si no existen retardos o ecos. 
             Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 13, 2009)

Amigo Albatros1, pues nadie nace sabiendo, y andando se hace el camino, estoy para ayudar a todos los que lo requieran,con mis modestos conocimientos, no hay porque  dudes en hacerme alguna consulta, nunca caes pesado ni nadie lo hizo, estoy a tu disposicion  y de todos los miembros del foro,en lo que este a mi alcance,  lo hago con muchisimo gusto, y coloco un enlace, con la esperanza que sea util a muchos :  http://www.3-mtr.información/shareware/
un abrazo, moises calderon


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

.

albatros, si vas a comenzar con un nuevo amplificador podrias publicarlo como "nuevo tema", de esta manera servira para incorporarlo en la lista WIKI con una mejor referencia de busqueda.

que voltaje lleva la fuente del amplificador 20 watt (BLY88) ?

.


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Amigo Moises no esperaba menos de ti,como ves sigo por aqui dando lata,no se hasta cuando pues el negocio propio esta cerca por fin.Enca no se que fuente incorporar pues tengo la de los equipos de radio una de 20 amp y otra de 10,mas unas cuantas de 3 y 4 amp pero esta ultimas son switch que me caben perfectamente en la caja que estoy preparando pues era de un dvd y posiblemente las deje internas son de 12 volt las otras ya sabes van reguladas a 13,8 volt.Bueno por fin despues de mucho indagar y preguntar en foros alemanes,holandeses y sabe Dios que mas,creo haber corregido todos los errores del veronica,y algunas posibles mejoras.Cuando empiece Enca el amplificador lo publicare,te pongo una foto de cual va a ser.

                 Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ya que tienes la capacidad de conseguir transistores UHF de alta potencia, porque no te armar un push pull y duplicas el watiaje a la salida?


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anthony pues no pides tu nada si esto fuera lo mio como ya sabes no preguntaria tanto pues si supiera al amplificador del SD1446 con cortar las bobinas impresas y un poco de matematica a funcionar en 3 metros y al veronica le pondria cualquier transistor de potencia de los que tengo en la misma placa pero zapatero a sus zapatos y me tengo que contentar con lo que aprendo de vosotros que algunos sois unos mostruos en el tema y lo que veo y leo.

                Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hace tiempo hice unas pruebas con el sistema push pull y la verdad que funciona muy bien..! Con 2 BC547 se logra una amplificación mostruosa.:!     (como 0,4W, algo poco comun para esos trt)


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 13, 2009)

Los consejos son buenos, pero obviamente probar con dos  BC 547, no sale tan caro como experimentar con transistores de potencia para RF, sigan adelante amigos, y que todo vaya muy bien


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ese no es el hecho..! No comparto vuestra forma de pensar pero la respeto..! El sistema push pull ya ha sido probado y NO es nada experimental.! Seria solo cuestion de usar lapiz y papel para tener todo en orden..!


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 13, 2009)

perdona, no  hice el comentario con mala fe, es que en rf , los transistores son costosos, y la verdad no se puede estar experimentando, perdona si te sentiste ofendido, un abrazo


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tu comentario tambien es relativo..! Los precios transistores de RF son propocionales a la frecuencia y la calidad de los mismos..!

Te doy un claro ejemplo:

Con 2 mosfet del tipo IRF510 (extremadamente baratos) se pueden lograr potencias de hasta 60W (en HF) y todo como resultado de un buen ajuste del sistema [impendancias, polarizacion del gate,etc]

Pero la apuesta sube cuando se trata de frecuencias muy altas (VHF) y en donde el diseñador espera una buena cantidad de W.

Y no solo eso, tambien debes incluir el poder adquisitivo de cada uno..! LO que para cualquiera un pan es barato, para otros vale una fortuna.

Saludos 73's


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 13, 2009)

UM , me parece que te cayo mal mi comentario, te repito no lo hice  de mala fe, en este foro, se trata  temas que construyan , o qu ayuden, nadie habla de  poder adquisitivo, ni nada de eso, se comparte conocimientos lo cual es mas valioso que cualquier moneda amigo,y con esto pongo punto final a este tema


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Haya paz hermanos y sigamos en un foro cordial donde unos y otros aprendamos pues solo el pobre de espiritu se calla lo que sabe.

                 Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Creo que deberias releer tus comentarios para que vean que son un poco "atenuantes al espiritu de RF"


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Explicate mejor pues mi humildad es tan grande que cuando no entiendo una cosa la pregunto mil veces hasta que la comprendo,y no me averguenzo por ello.

          Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Me referia a los comentarios de Moises Calderon..!


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anthony no te molestes pues muchas veces no hay palabras mal dichas si no mal interpretadas creo que Moises es buena persona pues a pesar de estar a miles de km suelo tener relacciones a traves de los email  y muchas veces los biorritmos nos juegan malas pasadas si no se saben controlar,bueno basta ya de filosofear ¡el muerto al hoyo y el vivo al bollo!.

                 Saludos a los para los dos.


----------



## Gatxan (Feb 13, 2009)

Hola de nuevo, 
Hace unos cuantos post atrás, Enca ha pedido si se puede emplear el circuito amplificador que pone, para usarlo en el canal 4 de tv. Creo que no ha especificado si es para emisión ó recepción. En todo caso no sirve ni para un modo ni para el otro tal cual está. 
Es un amplificador en clase C, únicamente serviría para emitir TV si modulamos este transistor en AM con la señal de vídeo compuesto, variando su tensión de alimentación mediante un transistor en serie. Pero hay el grave inconveniente de que la modulación no será muy lineal y eso llevará a ver imágenes de mala calidad en un receptor de tv. 
Lo habitual es amplificar linealmente en clase A la señal de RF procedente de un modulador. En ese caso existen transistores diseñados especialmente para este fin, y, sobra decir que este tipo de amplificación tiene un rendimiento del 25%, el resto se va en forma de calor.


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 13, 2009)

Pues la verdad  como dice Albatros1, mi intensión no fue ofender ni menospreciar a nadie, porque en este mundo nadie es dueño de la verdad , todos ignoramos algo, lo que quise decir, es que  no se puede estar experimentando con componentes tan caros como los transistores RF, es verdad que los BC 547, en contrafase o push pull, dan mucha ganancia en el rango de audio, pero  x su tamaño, son baratos, y si x alguna razon se nos averian, no duele mucho el reponerlos, le pido disculpas de todo corazon a Anthony 123, si en algo le ofendi, un abrazo nuevamente


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

.

antonhy, moises calderon, 
creo que quedo claro que solo se mal interpreto una opinion,


Gatxan,
gracias por tu comentario, el amplificador seria para transmitir/amplificar una señal (canal 4),
tengo un amplificador que toma la señal de una videograbadora con salida rf por canal 4 y lo amplifica hasta 200 mW (aproximadamente), lo que quiero es amplificarla hasta 2 watt,

.


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 14, 2009)

Bueno ya esta hecho el PCB es complicado de narices por las pistas tan finas y juntas,he comprobado la conductividad y posibles cortos y todo bien.Mañana a taladrar y seguramente lo estañare pues el otro dia hice la prueba poniendo unos puntos  y luego pasando la plancha quedo de maravilla ,me lo pensare a no ser que me sugirierais otra cosa.

                    Saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bueno amigos ya empece el Veronica esperemos que esta vez despues de mucho consultar y indagar los errores y mejoras funcione como debe de ser,pues el primero que hice fue un fracaso en cuanto al PLL que no enganchaba ni para atras pero si el Vco.He empezado por los zocalos y los dip pues por la mañana las neuronas estan mas frescas y para mi es la parte mas delicada de las soldaduras por la aproximidad de las pistas,al final no he estañado la placa pues me dada un poco de yuyu,porque si te pasas con la plancha quemas la placa.Siguiendo tus consejos Gatxan voy al final a poner el 2N4427 y como final el 2SC1971 y dejare aparcado el 2N3553 para otro montaje,porque la idea es ponerme con el amplificador de 144Mhz(SD1446)que abarca una frecuencia de 140 a 150Mhz retocar los trimmer y sino ponerme con las bobinas pues con otro Vco y a ojo le conecto y el rele engancha  metiendole 3 watts o sea que funcionar funciona sabe Dios las estacionarias donde se prondran pues no tengo el equipo aqui pero bueno por un minuto no pasa nada.Bueno amigos os segure contando.

                         Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 15, 2009)

Amigo Albatros1, te ha quedado muy bien la placa,luego de hacer todas las soldaduras, cubrele con alguna resina sintetica,para que no se oxide el cobre, un abrazo,moises


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 15, 2009)

Amigo deberias aprovechar e implementar algunos de los cambios hechos por Fogonazo en su Tx Fm PLL! Como el blindaje entre etapas para mejorar aun más la calidad de este TX!


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Gracias Moises espero que todo vaya bien,si Anthony he leido todo lo habido y por haber de Fogonazo y no te miento si no he visitado 100 sitios por hay anda,ya tengo el PLL terminado esta semana tendre que ir a por el frecuencimetro pues me va hacer falta porque en la salida del 4060  debe de marcar 6.25 kHz pues de no ser asi el PLL no puede trabajar,bueno haber que os va pareciendo,lo unico que le hace falta es sustituir el C53 de 33pf por uno variable para ajustar la frecuencia 3 digitos detras de la coma por ejemplo 100.000 MHz.

           Saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bueno amigos por fin termine el Veronica PLL ,como veis enganchar engancha pero no estoy muy convencido pues el ajuste al menos a mi me resulta un poco lioso y hay que dedicarle bastante tiempo,las bobinas son muy criticas en este tipo de montaje,sobre todo L1 que hay que andar juntando y separando.
         Voy a probar el PLL de smart-kit con este Vco haber que tal porque siempre me funciono a la primera y sin ningun tipo de ajustes ya que tenia dudas de que el cristal de 6,4Mhz estuviera estropeado y ahora veo que esta bien.
               El Vco es una pasada eso si os puedo comentar por lo demas vuelvo a decir el PLL no me gusta.

                       Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 17, 2009)

Amigo albatros1, antes de hacer funcionar el PLL, se prueba el VCO, para que con el giro del trimmer, te funcione toda la banda de FM, quizas tengas que cambiar el valor de los capacitores fijos (quitar,agregar), que esta en parallelo con el trimmer, una vez logrado eso, solo debes tener tres puntos  o ajustes que realizar, colocar los dip switch en la frecuencia elegida, buscar el enganche con el trimmer, y luego sintonizar los capacitores de salida, te felicito, x tu trabajo, este no es un pll agil, un abarzo
moises


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Que tal Moises gracias por el halago me imagino que te refieres a los de la foto,porque creo que esta hay el tema,porque quitando uno de 22 pf parece que engancha algo mejor el Vco funciona de maravilla ,pero de todas formas quiero hacer una pregunta los PLL estan diseñados para ciertos tipos de Vco o valen para todos (por supuesto todos los que vayan por variacion de voltaje,porque quiero probar dos PLL que tengo con este Vco.

                     Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 17, 2009)

Amigo albatros, efectivamente me refiero a esos condensadores, en cuanto a que los pll, deben funcionar con cualquier  VCO, asi es, solo que hay que hacer las correciones debidas con el voltaje de control, para usar est VCO, con otro PLL, tienes que tomas la señal de la salida del primer driver, a traves de un  divisor resistivo, x que antes, x la comodidad del 74ALS 7a, este toma  la señal de  Fo/2, saludos
moises


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Perdona Moises pero para vosotros los entendidos lo teneis claro,tengo dos PLL uno ya sabes cual es el otro tiene digitos que marcan la frecuencia donde nos encontramos,partimos de la base de que los dos tienen tres salidas IN,OUT,y comun,segun esquema del Veronica el Out deberia ir a la R6 y el IN entre R20 y R21 es asi o donde debo conectar segun esquema.

            Gracias


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 17, 2009)

estimado albatros, la entrada al pll, deberias tomarlo, a traves de un divisor resistivo, del punto en que se une el condensador y la R 25, la salida del pll, va al mismo punto del veronica


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lo que aprende uno,mañana probare porque seguro que es eso,ahora estoy probando lo que te espuse en el esquema con otro PLL y enganchar quiere porque parpadea el led y cada parpadeo engancha y desengancha asi paulatinamente lo del divisor resistivo no tenia ni idea.
       Lo dicho mañana probare en ese punto.Gracias Moises.

             Saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hola necesito algun esquema Stereocoder a poder ser con el pcb  para el veronica ya que estaba dispuesto a hacer uno a simple vista sencillo pero a las tiendas que he llamado para el cristal 4.864 khz no lo tienen y las que conozco online en España no lo tienen tampoco.

              Agradecido

EDITO:Ya lo encontre este es el que hare segun pira esta un poco absoleto pues sacaron una version nueva pero no por eso deja de ser un buen stereo encoder segun dicen y el cristal me es facil conseguir ,cuando tenga todo el equipo metido en su caja con el amplificador y encoder pondre las fotos en alta resolucion.

              Saludos


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

.



albatros, tendrias que ir abriendo "nuevo tema", creo que el trabajo que estas haciendo merece tener paginas por separado.



.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 22, 2009)

Encontraste el cristal?


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Que tal Enca ya veo que estas al pie del cañon,tienes razon Enca cuando empiece el encoder abrire tema,estoy super contento con el veronica ya veras cuando este todo es su caja y si me da el punto la pintare con el aerografo.

               Saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Si Anthony pero para el de pira es de 38 kHz este es facil lo tienen en las tiendas donde suelo comprar,me hubiera gustado el otro pero tiene tela el dichoso cristal(4.864Mhz)que no lo encuentro por toda España al menos en las tiendas online.

             Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ebay?  Las tiendas en USA?


----------



## Gatxan (Feb 23, 2009)

Yo también estuve buscando el cristal de 4,864MHz sin éxito. En cambio lo tienen en esta web:
http://www.henryelectronics.com/shop/index.php?cPath=46&osCsid=b7f4e9ef2d8a831de71eabb55110396b 

Albatros, no te recomiendo el coder con el cuarzo de 38KHz, usa el integrado BA1404 que es de lo peor que hay. 
Es mejor un codificador "oversamplificadorng" como el nuevo que tiene Pira en su web. Usa un microcontrolador PIC18f1220 y un cuarzo de 7,3728 que es muy común. Este lo he montado hace poco y es absolutamente profesional. Lo único es que no tiene pre-énfasis que hay que añadirlo exteriormente.

Luego, otro esquema que funciona bien y da un estéreo de calidad apreciable, es el SPI: http://www.3-mtr.información/shareware/StereoCoder - SPI/  Es relativamente sencillo, y aunque lleva el cuarzo de 4,864 si encuentras el de 38KHz, montas un oscilador con un par de puertas nand y un inversor para obtener las señales de 38 en fase y 38 desfasada para la conmutación entre canales con el 4066. Usas una báscula para dividir entre 2 y obtienes los 19khz y ya lo tienes resuelto.


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Que tal Gatxan gracias pues como ves estoy un poco pez en el tema ni no se por cual tirarme,o sea que descarto el BA1404,mi idea era hacerme el primero pues es facil me imagino que ya le habras visto pero es este http://senderbau.egyptportal.ch/harryencoder.htm dime que te parece y claro no me queda otro remedio que pedirlo fuera pues imposible conseguir.Segun pone traducido al castellano 
No se ha probado, no puedo confirmar detalles sobre la calidad de hacer. Pero, en cualquier caso mejor que un codificador con su BA1404,me imagino que como tu al BA1404 no lo quieren ver ni en pintura.

                 Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola albatros, me alegra que estes contento con los resultados del veronica, espero encontrar en mis archivos un circuito que realice,un divisor utilizando el integrado 4040, 4013, cristal burst color 3.87, etc,incluido impreso, para montarlo exteriormente,y reemplazar el cistal de 4.864, y de este modo puedas construir tu generador stereo, un abrazo 
moises


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola Moises haber si encuentras algo y me comentas porque el veronica es una pasada cuesta dar un poco con el tema pero una vez que se ajusta como Dios manda funciona,decir que quite un condensador de los que me dijistes de 22pF y Vc1 que tenia puesto de 60 pF por uno de 40 Pf  fui ajustando hasta notar  por el receptor un zumbido o pitidos hasta fijarlo a su frecuencia y voila ahora cambio los dip y todo perfecto..

                      Saludos


----------



## jblsystems (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola gente, soy principiante en este tema y he estado haciendo pruebas solo con  el sinte de verónica intentando acoplarlo a otros transmisores con el BA1404 pero no he tenido éxito, entonces he decidido montar el verónica completo pero el tema de las bobinas  no lo tengo muy claro apesar de que en las fotos puestas aquí se ven muy bien. Alguno de ustedes me podría proporcionar el diámetro del hilo, la separación entre espiras y el diámetro de las bobinas, del verónica sin modificaciones (el de 1W este que adjunto). Espero montar algo y que me funcione. Y si fuera bien ¿como regulo la potencia de salida (W), quizas quitandole tension a TR7? 1W por aquí es mucha tela. Perdonad mi ignorancia   espero acercarme un poco algun dia a vuestra altura.

Gracias a todos


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola amigo aqui tienes un link y si sabes algo de aleman preguntas hay algunos espertos en el veronica.
http://senderbau.egyptportal.ch/veronica1.htm
Aqui tienes las bobinas y tomatelo con paciencia al final conseguiras un buen emisor.

                 Saludos


----------



## Gatxan (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola a todos,

Bienvenido Jblsystems, una cosa: el verónica tiene un oscilador que funciona a la mitad de frecuencia de salida y que es auto-doblador, así consigue mejor estabilidad y menos ruidos. Es por eso que si intentabas usar el sintetizador para otros transmisores no funcionaba. En la práctica, convendría programar los dip-switch a la frecuencia doble que la que quieres. Además, hay otro problema: el primer divisor es un 74als74, que no llega a más de unos 80MHz y necesita bastante "chicha" para enterarse (no es como un prescaler típico, que requiere unos pocos milivolts del oscilador). Es posible que haga "algo" cambiandolo por un 74s74 ó un 74f74, y soldado directamente a la placa, sin usar zócalo. Respecto a las bobinas, bueno, hablo de memoria, pero creo que era con hilo de 1mm y diámetro de las espiras 6mm.

Albatros, el esquema que pones es equivalente al BA1404 pero con integrados estándar, yo mismo también lo monté simplemente para confirmar lo que ya suponía (ruidos de aliasing al usarlo con cd´s, zumbidos que no se van, silbidos de fondo en el receptor...).
Lo que se pide para obtener una buena separación de canales y pocos ruidos es que el tono piloto sea senoidal, y esos circuitos sacan una onda cuadrada y luego la filtran mal, con lo que acaba siendo triangular ó con mucha distorsión. 

Lo que ayuda a mejorar mucho la calidad de sonido de estos codificadores es poner un filtro pasa-bajos de 15KHz antes de la entrada de audio. Me refiero a esto: http://senderbau.egyptportal.ch/images/schaltzip/images/schaltzip/15khz_tiefpass.pdf Además incluye el diseño del PCB, que creo que es algo que te interesa mucho.
Con este filtro evitas los efectos del "aliasing", que sucede cuando señales de audio de frecuencias cercanas y superiores a 19KHz "entorpecen" el funcionamiento del codificador. Y entonces se hacen audibles en el receptor de radio estéreo en forma de ruidos las señales inaudibles que salían del CD ó el ordenador.


----------



## jblsystems (Feb 23, 2009)

Gracias albatros1 ahora lo veo mas claro espero que funcione. Tardare unos dias en montarlo pues hando escasillo de tiempo, pero cuando lo monte comentare como va.

Perdona por volver a insistir en la pregunta, pero para bajar la potencia de salida reduzco tension en TR7? 2N4427 pues ya tengo los transistores, es para no tener que comprar otros.

DANK


----------



## jblsystems (Feb 23, 2009)

Gracias por tu interés Gatxan y por ese esclarecimiento tan completo.
En cuanto pueda me pondré manos a la obra, como le he comentado antes a Albatros1.


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bueno Gatxan vaya leccion estas dando al menos a mi,jblsystems porque no te esperas o si quieres o puedes comprartelo pues practicamente y pensando bien tiene tela el montaje que si placa,componentes,quebraderos de cabeza,agujeritos que tiene unos cuantos te lo digo porque yo el hacer este ultimo que sera para mi hijo lo he realizado porque el primero no me funciono por los errores que no precise en su momento y teniendo los componentes y ahora mismo tiempo me decidi a realizarlo y por supuesto la satisfaccion de un buen trabajo y en funcionamiento.Te lo digo porque en ebay me he comprado el veronica PLL8 easy-tune al usuario 102.1fm la cosa esta que haciendo la oferta me ha salido con gastos de envio por 51 GBP o lo que es lo mismo por 47 euros,si tienes paciencia en una semana o diez dias lo tendre en mi poder te mandaria con mucho gusto todos los datos referente a dicho emisor,date prisa si puedes porque le quedan dos,y si no aqui me tienes.


                         Saludos


----------



## jblsystems (Feb 24, 2009)

Bien Albatros te agradezco tu sugerencia, pero el tema esta en que ya tengo la parte del sinte lista y aparentemente creo que esta bien, el problema quizás fueran los otros emisores con los que experimenté (los del BA1404) pues tambien lo ha comentado Gatxan. Ahora solo me falta fabricar la otra PCB, la de potencia, pues voy ha tener un verónica en dos partes. Además te tomo la palabra y en el momento de surja alguna duda echaré mano de ustedes, que las habrá y bastantes.

Mira te enseño como queda el sinte solo y conectado al emisor con el BA1404. Por eso creo que debo seguir adelante pues ya tengo hecho la mitad.

Saludotes.


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Sinceramente una pasada,pense que no lo tenias tan avanzado,enhorabuena.Yo ahora estoy liado con el amplificador para cuando me venga el veronica,estaba indeciso por cual de los transistores de potencia tirarme y al final para no tener que tocar vfo pues con 1 Watt es suficiente para alcanzar los 25 Watts de potencia mas que suficiente para lo que lo quiero voy a poner el MRF314 aunque tenga que poner dos fuentes de diferentes voltajes dentro de la caja ya que tengo una variable con el LM338T que es la que empleare para el amplificador y asi poder regular la potencia por tension.Ahora a la espera de que Moises me mande algo para el audio.Te dejo un buen enlace ya traducido de un indonesio todo sobre el Veronica.

http://72.14.221.132/translate_c?hl...s&sa=G&usg=ALkJrhiMpj20VbFsQLVxLsfFIe6UITyVIg

  Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 24, 2009)

Amigo albatros, y todos los del foro, adjunto envio, un circuito, (el impreso lo diseñe)para un divisor que reemplaza el cristal  de 4.864MHz rn los generadores stereo, es una placa que realice y tiene 7.2cm x 3.8 cm, espero les sirva, les confieso que no encuentro el diagrama, pero felizmente tenia a mano una tarjeta ensamblada, y copie los valores,tambien adjuntare, el circuito del generador stereo del panaxis, al cual adapte este divisor, un abrazo a todos , moises


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 24, 2009)

una lastima no permite subir los archivos del panaxis, x su tamaño, , albatros, dime si te interesa y  puedo enviarte a tu correo, un abrazo nuevamente
moises calderon


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hola amigos,Moises yo lo que necesito ya sabes tu,es algo sencillo y funcional (stereodecoder)que no sea dificil de conseguir el dichoso cristal para tenerlo todo bien armado en su caja,si tienes algo por hay me lo pasas por correo si no puedes por aqui,pero ya sabes con el pcb.

                 Un abrazo


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 24, 2009)

Amigo albatros, posteaste que tenias el circuito de un generados stereo, pero que tenias problema para conseguir el cristal de 4.864, pues el circuito o diseño, que te envie, es un divisor, que reemplaza, al dichoso cristal de 4.8, lo unico que tienes que realizar es preparar tu tarjeta del generador, y no ensamblar la parte del divisor que tiene el cristal,, en el divisor que te envie, tienes la salida de 38Khz, y 19Khz, que neecsitas, esas salidas la conectas en el lugar correspondiente de tu tarjeta, en todo caso posteame tu circuito, saludos 
moises


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Moises ya puse el esquema pero si lees Gatxan no me lo aconseja pues segun el no es el apropiado,vulevo a poner el link,para que le heches un vistazo.
http://senderbau.egyptportal.ch/harryencoder.htm


          Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 24, 2009)

Ojala este te sirva, es bastante bueno


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 24, 2009)

Siguen archivos, cualquyier información adicional, con toda confianza solicitamenlo, un abrazo


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Que tal señores,Moises gracias por todo y por la molestia de tener que escanear etc,pero para mis conocimientos lo veo demasiado,porque luego como dices que si el divisor y demas lo veo engorroso y complicado para mi.He visto este que segun dicen es bueno y facil,utiliza un cristal de 7.6 Mhz el cual tengo,por lo demas el pcb y algunos componetes,dime que opinas sobre el para ponerme con la placa.

                        Gracias amigo


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 25, 2009)

Amigo Albatros, el circuito que te envie, es  sencillo, tampoco es de grandes prestaciones, pero cumple muy bien su trabajo,en la trajeta principal, ya no implantarias o instalarias la parte del divisor, que esta compuesto x el cristal de 4.864, el LS04, y los LS 93, en reemplazo de esos va la tarjeta, del divisor, que te postee, si lo deseeas , scaneo, la tarjeta  que ya tiene incluido en el impreso todo eso, pero te confieso que no tengo los layout,por lo demas el circuito es parecido al panaxis pero si deseas experimentar, el que me posteaste esta bonito y parece facil de realizarlo, y si tienes los componentes, debe funcionar, habria que ver la separacion que tiene, y la calidad del audio, en realidad es cuestion de que pruebes,  no esta demas, un abrazo 
moises


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 26, 2009)

Amigo albatros, ojala te sirva este esquema, te quedaste callado, solo tienes que reemplazar el circuito del divisor con 4.864, x el circuito que te envie antes,haz la tarjeta aparte , un abrazo 
moises


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Que tal Moises este me gusta,tiene buena pinta pero los componentes vienen encima y me va resultar un poco complicado coger el photoshop y trabajarmelo para ir quitandolos,si tienes el pcb sin los componentes me lo envias si no a trabajarmelo,que remedio.

                 Gracias


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 26, 2009)

Amigo albatros, la verdad no tengo el impreso solo, pues ni modo a trabajar, que vale la pena el esfuerzo, saludos,
moises


----------



## alexus (Feb 26, 2009)

hola, buenas tardes, soy estudiante de electronica y desde hace un tiempo tengo el interes de montar una emisora de fm, pero bien hecha, todo legal je, mi pregunta hacia ustedes es: 

el circuito esquematico correspondiente al "veronica" me sirve para este fin (banda comercial)?

de servirme: hay que hacerle alguna modificacion, mi interes seria emitir a algunos kilometros 20 o 30 capaz, si es menos no importa.

desde ya gracias.

p.d.: que antena me aconsejan? dipolos abiertos?


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 26, 2009)

hola amigo tambien soy nuevo en esto pero si vas a empezar  te aconsejo que esperimentes con este esquema que yo lo e realizado y me a salido de marabilla e incluso un amigo de este foro me a ayudado con la antena  que te la puedo enviar  par5a que la realices te envio el trasmisor de fm 88 108  cuidate desde el peru  klein1974


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Gatxan, te hago una consulta; un lineal de tv, canal 4, de 200 mW con antena de 5 elementos tiene un alcance de 300 metros en campo abierto,
la consulta es, por que motivo el receptor de tv tiene una aceptable vision a partir de los 20 o 30 metros y no se puede sintonizar (la pantalla aparece saturada pero con sonido) desde la antena hasta una distancia de 20 o 30 metros ? (dentro de un radio de unos 30 metros de la antena los receptores de tv no sintonizan el canal).
te agradezco una respuesta


----------



## Gatxan (Feb 27, 2009)

Enca, en principio el problema que describes es debido a saturación de los receptores. Hay que tener en cuenta que la ganancia introducida por la antena emisora puede hacer que tu emisor de 200mW aparezca perfectamente como un emisor de 2W de potencia radiada aparente (PRA). Entonces, la señal que llega a los receptores más cercanos es de un nivel muy superior al habitual que permite obtener una imagen correcta, el control automático de ganancia llega al límite de control y se satura la entrada del receptor. El problema es aún peor si hay amplificador de recepción instalados.
Puede ser que la solución más práctica sea usar una antena con menos ganancia, y omnidireccional, para que no dirija toda la energía en una dirección. Prueba con una Ground Plane en el emisor ó mira a ver si se le puede reducir la potencia.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Gatxan, a la antena le retire cuatro elementos (quedo solo el dipolo, reflector y un director) y ahora el receptor de tv cercano a la antena sintoniza bien,  
la distancia maxima que ahora llega la señal es 100 metros, 

como bien comentaste, el problema esta en la saturacion de sintonia cercana del tv,

tengo dudas sobre la potencia real del lineal,

Gatxan, te agradezco la gentileza en responderme.


----------



## Dano (Feb 28, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> hola, buenas tardes, soy estudiante de electronica y desde hace un tiempo tengo el interes de montar una emisora de fm, pero bien hecha, todo legal je, mi pregunta hacia ustedes es:
> 
> el circuito esquematico correspondiente al "veronica" me sirve para este fin (banda comercial)?
> 
> ...



Yo soy uruguayo y no sabria decirte que esta permitido y que no, el veronika teoricamnete cumple con las normas (tiene un pll estable, etc) el tema es que no se que tipo de exigencias existen aca en uruguay, no se si con un transmisor casero realizado por cualquier persona pueda ponerse a transmitir, supongo que algun tecnico tiene que verificar la calidad del transmisor al igual que la antena.

Y por la licencia ni idea cuanto hay que pagar, pero no debe ser barata, todas las radios legales pasan llorando porque las comunitarias no pagan impuestos y demas, asi que no debe ser barato.

Tendrias que averiguar en la ursec, igual mira el archivo que adjunte que contiene tasas de la ursec.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## Hernan Roberth (Mar 18, 2009)

Hola Moises Calderon, disculpa que te moleste, me gustaria saber si probastes el Codificador stereo panaxis y bueno cual es tu opinion al respecto, y una ultima pregunta aunque mas que pregunta es un favor... quizá tengas uno mejor que el panaxis o conoces de alguno mejor.

Gracias de ante mano


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 18, 2009)

Estimado amigo Hernan Roberth, el panaxis, es bastante bueno, pero no es para uso profesional, le falta filtraje adecuado de la señal piloto, cuando aplicas muchos agudos, se produce interferencia,lo que se podria corregir, poniendo un filtro en la entrada de audio, personalmente he visto otros modelos ,pero no los he probado, en que tipo de servicio deseas utilizarlo, estoy a tus ordenes, no es ninguna molestia amigo, atentamente 
moises


----------



## Hernan Roberth (Mar 18, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta amigo Moises, y bueno pienso utilizarlo para un emisora de arequipa en banda comercial, con esto quiero decir, que lo que busco de algo profesional.
Bueno el panaxis esta funcionando en dicha emisora, el problema es cuando quiero dar agudos, este empieza a raspar o a tener una especie de siceo.
Si Ud. amigo Moises o alguien del foro tenga algun esquema probado y que sea de uso profesional se lo agradeceria bastante si pudiese compartir dicha información.

Gracias!


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 18, 2009)

Amigo, a eso me referia, cuando te hable de las interferencias, algunos , instalaban un filtro pasabajos a la entrada, para eliminar las frecuencias superiores a 15KHz, si encuentro algun circuito ideal te lo, pasare, y aprovecho, para solicitarte información sobre tu tx AM, necesito algunos datos, ,podes comunicarte a con mensaje privado, un abrazo,moises


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 20, 2009)

Que sera de la vida de nuestro amigo albatros?, como le habra ido con sus experimentos?, saludos
moises


----------



## albatros1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hola amigos,que tal Moises como ves sigo vivo y coleando no habia visto el post y eso que me he conectado varias veces.Ahora tengo menos tiempo aunque sigo con mis experimentos como dices,bueno comento que la compra del Veronica PLL8 fue una estafa o al usuario de ebay no le quedaban mas y seguia vendiendolos  a otro usuario le paso lo que a mi el articulo no llegaba y tuve que presentar una reglamacion a paypal con una resolucion favorable y me pagaron el 100X100 estos de paypal funcionan bien.Bueno al final me compre uno de 7watt el cual funciona muy bien y con ventilador incluido.Ahora me gustaria como le dije a Gatxan poder poner un amplificador que tengo por aqui de 140 a 150Mhz pero me encuentro que intentando regularlo con los trimmer no puedo bajar las estacionarias que son 4 y por consiguiente tengo que apagar pues en una de las veces se podia freir un huevo en el,la antena no es el problema.
Pongo de nuevo el esquema y haber si me hechais una mano aunque tenga que cortar las bobinas impresas y reemplazarlas por bobinadas que creo que es cuestion de matematicas y por vosotros que mas de una lo tiene por profesion me podeis orientar.

                           Un abrazo


----------



## GustyArte (Mar 24, 2009)

*albatros1* El diagrama que posteaste es de un lineal de VHF , seguro hay que modificar las bobinas, pero ahi no puedo ayudar mucho  .Igualmente mediste la roe entre el exitador y el lineal? Probaste con una carga fantasma a la salida del lineal y ver que roe ta da?


----------



## albatros1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hola GustyArte efectivamente es un linel vhf que lo utilizaba para el talky en el coche ya que la base esta en casa,referente al tema de medicion es como debe de ser tx,lineal ,medidor y antena.Como bien dices el tema tiene que estar en las bobinas por eso preguntaba pues esto es cuestion de matematicas y saber las espiras que hay que hacer.De no tener respuesta me pondre a probar haber que sale,pero hay algo que no entiendo y leo por ulgunas web que el SD1446 segun data es hasta 50 Mhz pero esta por tres para alcanzar la frecuencia que actualmente tiene que es de 140 a 150 Mhz pero no entiendo pues no es lo mio.

                  Saludos


----------



## viczea2002 (Mar 29, 2009)

Escelente  amigos .

un abrazo a todos


----------



## viczea2002 (Mar 31, 2009)

Amigos les Comento:
Que hoy empece con el PLL de veronica, acabo de terminar la placa, agardesco el apoyo y colaboracion de Moises, Albatros1, Fogonazo, una abrazo amigos.

Viczea2002


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 1, 2009)

Amigo , estamos para ayudarte, ese es el objetivo de este foro, un abrazo, estoy seguro que te funcionara de maravillas, un abrazo
moises


----------



## baggo (Abr 1, 2009)

hola Moises Calderon por ahi compre un codificador estereo y funciona bien pero me gustaria saber el nombre del libro o manual donde escaneaste estos archivos pues me parecieron muy buenos 

esquema GE panaxis1.rar (618.42 KB, 21 descargas)
 genstereo comp panaxis.rar (629.64 KB, 11 descargas)
 genstereolayout panaxis.rar (603.28 KB, 11 descargas)


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 1, 2009)

Estimado amigo Bagoo, un gusto dar respuesta  a tu  inquietud, te cuento, que el manual lo consegui aca en Peru,hace muchos años  en una entidad llamada CNR o Coordinadora Nacional de Radio, la verdad no se, si tendran hasta ahora, es un manual sencillo, que tenia la traduccion de ciertos equipos, que vendia Panaxis, y que de los cuales  solo queda circulando x ahi el Generador stereo, con muchas modificaciones, x que no se podia conseguir el ciristal de 4.864 MHz, pero si deseas alguna información adicional de dicho generador,te lo puedo scanear y enviartelo por este medio, un abrazo
moises


----------



## baggo (Abr 1, 2009)

si no es mucha molestia, me seria de gran ayuda


----------



## baggo (Abr 1, 2009)

tambien mandarle la foto al correo con los integrados para ver que opinas, gracias


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 2, 2009)

Hola amigo, que parte necesitas, o uqe deseas que te envie?, un abrazo
moises


----------



## baggo (Abr 2, 2009)

todo lo que hable del codificador estereo y si tiene algo de teoria del transmisor tambien me serviria muchisimos, muchas gracias y estare pendiente


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 5, 2009)

Amigo estoy scaneando las hojas del pequeño manual  solo te digo, que es un sintetizador de panaxis, que era muy intersante, lo malo es que ya no hay el PLL, que utilizaba, lo descontinuaron, de igual manera lo subire para información, saludos
moises


----------



## baggo (Abr 6, 2009)

ok


----------



## mark7612 (Abr 13, 2009)

un buen aporte


----------



## viczea2002 (Abr 18, 2009)

Amigos previo saludo:
Les comento que ensamble el transmisor de Veronica, pero tengo varios problemitas.

1. que el LED ROJO no se apaga pese a que he regulado varias veces el Condensador Variable  q esta junto a la bobina L1.
2. El LED naranja q esta ubicado en la salida prende pero bajito.
3. El LED verde prende muy bajito y no aumenta muy apesar de q lo regulo.

a q se debera?

pues tengo dudas en los siguientes puntos:

1. Hay condensadores junto al Varicap que son: c7, c6, c8 y c9 (de 68p, 68p y 22p y 15p respectivamente), si se fijan en la vista de componentes aparece como dos condensadores de 22p sin embargo en el diagrama esquematico dice uno de 22p y el otro de 15p, yo hice con el de15p.

2. En la salida junto al conector aparece los condensadores : c35 y c36 cuyos valores son de 1.8p, pero yo no encontre de esos valores y les puse de 2p respectivamente.

3. Las Bobinas L1 los hice con alambre de 0.60 mm y el resto con 0.70mm

Amigos, espero vuestros comentarios, y solucionar mi problemita.

Un abrazo a todos.

Viczea2002


----------



## rf1 (Abr 20, 2009)

. hola amigos que fenomenos que son me pase toda la mañana siguiendolos desde un principio realmente me encante este tema en el campo de las radio frecuencias cuanto anhelo algun dia ir subiendo la escalera que han caminado ustedes al exito de la sabiduria, que altos que estan, en conocimientos me dejan asombrado que buen foro que maestro sos moises que carisma y solidaridad tenis campeon los quiero un montonazo cuanto se aprende de todos ustedes que bondad de ayudad arce entre todos sin nada a cambio cuantos en mi pais tendrian que manejarse de esta manera los felicito de corazon y me sumo a ustedes a esta hermosa familia de jovistas, entusiasta, estudiantes, tecnicos, maestros, moderadores, participantes de este increible foro. depaso pregunto colegas quisiera consultales si en la etapa de salida de un sintetizador que tengo y como transistor amplificador final lleva el mrf 237 que entrega un maximo de 4 vatios lo puedo remplazar por el 2sc1946a que se excita practicamente con la misma corriente en base que el tr, mencionado pero este ultimo tiene 50 de ganancia y el que esta funcionando 5 de ganancia. si me pueden ayudar se los agradezco y si necesitan mas información la doy saludos. ingenieros etc.


----------



## viczea2002 (May 5, 2009)

Amigos:
Del Foro, estoy bastante feliz y muy contento, por cuanto el PLL de Veronica funciona de marvillas, sabes si recuerdan hace una semana atraz les decia que no me funcionaba el PLL, y como respuesta a ello recibi un mensaje desinteresado de un gran AMIGO DEl FORO, que me ofrecio ayudar y poner en marcha ese PLL de VERONICA, rebelde jajajaja, y sabes me dijo q le envie a la ciudad donde el vive para revisarlo y asi fue luego me indico donde estaba la falla, ahora funciona de maravillas gracias al apoyo desinteresado de este caballero , quien se tomo la molestia de salir de su casa tomar un carro gastar tiempo, dinero, ocupaciones etc, etc, solo para ayudarme; me estoy refiriendo al Ing. MOISES CALDERON SALDAÑA, un gran hombre desprendido y saben yo vivo a 9 horas donde vive el, no lo conozco en persona, lo conoci por este medio pero la actitud desprendida de este caballero dice que es un verdadero profesional, saludo esa virtud y hago publico mi agradecimiento, si desean ayuda alli tienen a un gran maestro se llama MOISES CALDERON.

Muchas gracias. MOISES.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## moises calderon (May 6, 2009)

En primer lugar quiero aprovechar y abusar de este espacio del Foro, para agradecer, las expresiones de Viczea, como le dije a el , en privado, si uno participa de un foro, es para aprender y compartir lo poco que uno pueda conocer, es cierto le ofreci ayudar , como lo hago con todos los miembros, que me piden ayuda, dentro de mis modestos conocimientos, y mientras tenga vida y salud, lo seguire haciendo, con la voluntad mas grande del mundo, se lo dije a Viczea, no busco reconocimientos personales,lo que se sabe hay que compartirlo, porque no todo es dinero en el mundo, me siento orgulloso de ser Peruano, y reitero lo que os digo a traves de este foro, estoy a vuestra disposicion amigos, gracias,moises


----------



## eb7ctx (May 6, 2009)

moises calderon dijo:
			
		

> En primer lugar quiero aprovechar y abusar de este espacio del Foro, para agradecer, las expresiones de Viczea, como le dije a el , en privado, si uno participa de un foro, es para aprender y compartir lo poco que uno pueda conocer, es cierto le ofreci ayudar , como lo hago con todos los miembros, que me piden ayuda, dentro de mis modestos conocimientos, y mientras tenga vida y salud, lo seguire haciendo, con la voluntad mas grande del mundo, se lo dije a Viczea, no busco reconocimientos personales,lo que se sabe hay que compartirlo, porque no todo es dinero en el mundo, me siento orgulloso de ser Peruano, y reitero lo que os digo a traves de este foro, estoy a vuestra disposicion amigos, gracias,moises



Un saludo Moises, muy bien escrito tu comentario, de hecho la unica comunidad que NO entiende de fronteras 
 politicas, religiones y otras cosas...
Es la cientifica, todo lo que podamos aportar para la mejora de la sociedad y por poco que sea, es muy bien venido.

Un cordial saludo y gracias por tu aportación.


----------



## viczea2002 (May 10, 2009)

EStimados amigos del foro:
El PLL de veronica lo tengo  en pleno funcionamiento, pues le agregue el generador stereo aportado por Moises Calderon y Filtro pasa bajos aportado por GATXAN, suena muy bien.

Un abrazo a todos.

Viczea2002


----------



## moises calderon (May 10, 2009)

Vaya, vaya tenemos un nuevo broadcaster, un abrazo Viczea, y a todos los amigos del foro, que alegria de verdad que nuestros aportes sean de utilidad, seguiremos en este maravilloso foro,
moises


----------



## mikimoto (May 14, 2009)

Hola, un saludo a todo el mundo. Soy estudiante de electrónica, y estoy interesado en construir el transmisor Veronica. Después de buscar mucho por internet, he encontrado muchas versiones de este transmisor, y muchas paginas donde se indica, que mucha de la información está mal, o alguien con despropósito ha borrado pistas de la PCB, o ha puesto componentes erróneos.

Por eso, me gustaría pediros, si me podéis mandar, o enviar un enlace, con un esquema, una lista de componentes, una PCB y el diagrama de colocación de los componentes sobre la PCB, de una versión que funcione y este testeada de ese transmisor, que parece que tiene mucha calidad. Por cierto, he leído también que hay muchas versiones de este PLL, la última versión la easytune PLL8, está disponible en algún sitio? Espero su respuesta!

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Cacho (May 14, 2009)

mikimoto dijo:
			
		

> Por eso, me gustaría pediros, si me podéis mandar, o enviar un enlace, con un esquema, una lista de componentes, una PCB y el diagrama de colocación de los componentes sobre la PCB, de una versión que funcione y este testeada de ese transmisor, que parece que tiene mucha calidad.



¿Leíste el tema entero, o al menos el principio?

Saludos


----------



## mikimoto (May 14, 2009)

Si, y ya se que en este hilo hay diferentes versiones y diferentes PCB y diferentes links. Por eso lo que pido es, que alguien me de una PCB, Esquema y Componentes, de uno de todos el que sea, que esté montado y testeado. Para estar seguro a la hora de hacer el montaje. Tampoco quiero que se me malinterprete, y que penséis que soy un aprovechado. Solo pido un link o lo que sea pero de confianza.


----------



## viczea2002 (May 14, 2009)

Moises:
Muchas gracias por tus palaras y el titulo......

Un abrazo a todos los colegas del foro

Atte,

Viczea2002


----------



## viczea2002 (May 14, 2009)

fijate en la primera pagina de este foro alli esta  todo el detalle del PLL de Veronica   

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17814.html.

Pues de alli saque toda la información para ensamblar el PLL, funciona de maravillas

Un abrazo.


----------



## Redfield29 (May 26, 2009)

Hola amigos, hace bastante tiempo que hice ese transmisor y es muy bueno. Como de habrán dado cuenta es muy díficil encontrar el cristal de 6.4 Mhz (al menos en mi país), les dejo este pequeño aporte que permite usar el clásico cristal de 4Mhz, usando un cd4018. 

Lo que hay que hacer es instalar el cristal de 4mhz en lugar del de 6.4mhz; desconectar el pin 15 del 4060 de la resistencia R51 (yo interrumpía la pista del circuito impreso con bastante cuidado usando una cuchilla). Luego conectar el pin 7 y el extremo de R51 al circuito que adjunto.

Sabemos que al pin 9 y 13 del 74LS86 (que funciona como comparador de fase) debe llegar una frecuencia de 6.25Khz proveniente de las división de la frecuencia del cristal de 6.4mhz (6.4mhz/1024 = 6.25khz), pues básicamente lo que hago es dividir los 4Mhz del nuevo cristal por 64 usando la salida por el pin 7 del 4060 para obtener 62.5khz y luego dividirlo por 10 con el 4018 para finalmente obtener los 6.25khz requeridos. 

Para que el circuito anexo no quede "flotando en el aire" le soldaba dos espadines a cada lado que me permitían soldarlo verticalmente al borde lateral del circuito impreso del veronica directamente al gnd. La alimentación la obtenía directamente de zd1 que estabiliza la tensión a 7.5v para el 4060. Todas las conexiones las hacía con cable muy delgado y de la longitud más corta posible.







Espero que les sirva, saludos.[/img]


----------



## viczea2002 (May 29, 2009)

Excelente aporte, de nuestro amigo Iqueño, bien peruano como el Pisco.

Una abrazo a todos.


----------



## marctronico (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola amigos de Foros de Electronica, yo no se gran cosa de las telecomunicaciones y me piden en mi universidad un transmisor de voz en 3 diferentes frecuencias en funcion de un PLL. Me pueden ayudar.......


----------



## dirac (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola a todos:

Pues yo precisamente me dispongo a analizar los distintos comportamientos del PLL como filtro, como modulador de FM, creo que también se puede recuperar señales de reloj, etc.. hago este comentario por si alguien me puede recomendar algo para poder entenderlo bien, las señales en cada etapa, etc... e ir a tiro más fijo que meterme en el google a navegar... 

Bueno muchas gracias por vuestra atención y un saludo!


----------



## japifer (Jun 11, 2009)

hola amigoss, wauu me impresionan el alto nivel que agarro este hilo. bueno jajaj despues de un tiempo mas menos largo e retomado mi revelde veronica y, le hice caso a herx_goth y lo monte en PSB pero ahora no me quiere enganchar el PLL y no C por que. lo raro es que me transmite pero el PLL no hace efecto alguno en el circuito, e probado este en forma independiente del oscilador y me funciona, me divide la frecuencia bien y la compara bien tambien, pero no tengo respuesta alguna del PLL con el VCO acoplados, esto POR que sera ? a bueno el circuito integrado 74als74 lo reemplase por uno 74HC74 y es lo unico que e remplazado de los componentes, y es devido a que no se encuentra donde vivo. a y lo otro es que no me recorre toda la vanda, anda entre la 90 y 98 MHz +-, bueno esto yo creo es por que no me quedo claro el asunto de las bobinas del circuito. alguien me podria detallar estas bobinas ? bueno y eso,  ayuda porfavor.


----------



## japifer (Jun 11, 2009)

jajajaj era PCB


----------



## viczea2002 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hola Janiver:
Si realizaste el PLL de vero... al pie de la letra no debes tener problema en el enganche, pues te comento lo q me sucedio, a mi tampoco me enganchaba el PLL a pesar de q el oscilador funcionaba de maravillas, el problema estaba en que los transistores TR8, TR10, TR11 son BC548 mientras que el TR9 es BC558 y yo le puse por equivocacion a todos como BC558, por ello no enganchaba el PLL, a lo mejor tienes el mismo problema revisalos.
Respecto, a las bobinas no creo q haya problemas por cuanto dices q funciona muy bien el oscilador, pues las bobinas estan en el oscilador y no en el PLL. 
Un abrazo.

Viczea2002.

PD. cualquier consulta a tus ordenes.


----------



## Dircio (Jun 11, 2009)

Hola Japifer:
Ese es uno de los problemas que todos hemos tenido, pues al momento de querer ajustar no engancha el vendito PLL, yo he tenido ese problema pero con esos grandes deseos de entender porque no lo hace, tube que buscar el motivo y el problema entre otros es que las bobinas no las hacemos bien, es decir usamos un hilo cercano o parecido y las medidas por igual, la solucion es: hilo de 1mm de preferncia plateado o tambien el de cobre esmaltado, internamente debe tener 6mm, esto es muy estricto. Luego tambien el trimer debe coincidir o cubrir la gama de frecuencias en el que quieres entrar.
Es por eso que en los diagramas del oscilador aparecen capacitores de 22 con 22 picos o 22 con 15 picos junto al varicap, eso es porque se esta buscanco la oscilacion en la frecuencia requerida.
debes poner especial cuidado en la parte del tanque oscilador, las 6 bobinas, los capacitores y el trimer, ahí esta la clave. Aprobecho para Felicitar a Todos los amigos que han puesto su granito de arena aqui mismo, estube leyendo todas las aportaciones y estoy confirmando todas las dudas que tube con mi pequeña veronica. en hora buena y espero sigamos aportando pero sobre todo aprendiendo.
Yo tengo una modificacion del que ya se hablo aqui mismo, en donde se adapta un cristal de 4Mhz, lo copie de una placa y lo reacomode, si alguien se interesa aqui mismo puedo poner los datos y cerigrafia para que juntos hagamos y exsperimentemos con estas cosas que dan gusto verlos funcionar.
En la modificacion aparece el PLL con el VCO de NRGKITS, pues compre uno de ellos y lo copié.
Otra cosa, la soldadura de los componentes debe ser firme sin exeso de soldadura pues luego hay capacitancias parasitas y nos dan mucha lata. Saludos a todos desde Guerrero México.


----------



## Dircio (Jun 11, 2009)

Esta es la pequeña veronica con la modificacion.


----------



## japifer (Jun 11, 2009)

hola gracias  por las respuestas buenos las bobinas las tengo exactas como dice el cto, pero me estaba fijando que la tensión de los 13.2 no la tengo y le estoy poniendo 12V como lograron sacar 13.2 ? tienen algún cto para la fuente ? saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 12, 2009)

Hola amigo, en cuanto al integrado  reemplazo, 74ALS74, utiliza el 74F74, antes de tratar de hacer funcionar el PLL, sin insertar los integrados, busca que el VCO, te  funcione toda la banda, influye mucho la separacion entre espiras, la capacidad del  variable, y de los condensadores de 22 picos que estan en paralelo, puede que sea necesario que elimines o varies el valor de alguno de ellos, tambien influye el tipo de varicap, que utilizas, una vez que hayas logrado barrer toda la banda de  88-108 MHz, pues inserta los integrados del PLL, teniendo cuidado en la posicion de ellos, otro problema que a veces se presenta es en la interpretacion de los DIP switch, ten en cuenta que se empieza x el DIP, que esta cerca al borde de la placa; la fuente, puedes realizarla  en base al LM 317, que te permitira variarla, para llegar a la tension requerida, espero haber contribuido en algo, un abrazo a todos.
moises calderon


----------



## japifer (Jun 12, 2009)

hola gracias por la respuesta, ahora tengo una duda e buscado el datasheet del famoso 74ALS74 y no entiendo que diferencia tiene con el 74LS74 normal. alguien me puede explicar como funciona ?.
bueno lo bueno de todo esto es que e encontrado este CI en una tienda.
ahora por ultimo cual es la frecuencia que sale por el pin 15 del CI cd4060 ? como tambien la frecuencia que sale del CI 74LS86 ? 
bueno gracias por lo ya ayudado. saludos que esten bien.


----------



## clausalan (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola, amigo, puede enviar el pcb del circuito, gracias, mi veronica 2n3553 con salida de 2,3 W a 3W.


----------



## Dircio (Jun 18, 2009)

Que bonita esta tu Vero amigo, pues aqui les dejo la parte del PLL modificado, con respecto al VCO, se puede usar el del vero tradicional. Aqui aparece el modelo mas reciente de NRGKITS donde usan dos fets donde se toma la muestra para el pll que sufrio pequeñas modificaciones, Yo hice los dos modelos, con el vero tradicional y con el de nrgkits, y los dos dan muy buen resultado.

Saludos y en cuanto termine de poner todo los datos  subo otra vez el PCB


----------



## clausalan (Jun 22, 2009)

Hola,
Segue fotos de veronica 2,5 - 3W e RDVV 7W

Saludos,


----------



## julitop (Jun 26, 2009)

hola a todos. estoy por armar el pll veronica 1 watt el (cto original sin modificaciones) pero tengo un par de dudas espero me las quiten:

Con respecto  a las bobinas: estuve leyendo mucha información del circuito, pero no me queda claro que tipo de alambre es el que utilizan las bobinas (calibre), y la separacion entre espiras:¿de cuanto es?. Tampoco me queda claro con respecto a las bobinas sobre ferrite,  de que diametro es la ferrite a utilizar y que calibre de alambre deben llevar. 
Hay dos bobinas de las que llevan ferrite en la entrada de alimentacion del cto. Esas si estas meramente como filtro de alimentacion no tendrian porque ser criticas y se las podria obviar. (siempre y cuando la fuente de alimentacion sea de buena calidad) ¿estoy equivocado?

Por ultimo, ¿que reemplazos para el varicap se pueden utilizar?

De responderme esto creo que mis ultimas dudas sobre el cto estarian respuestas, y el pll ya estaria marchando!
saludos


----------



## clausalan (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola julitop,

As bobinas de entrada em 12v não são criticas pode ser vk200 ou choque de 1uh

O diodo varicap pode ser mv2104 ou bb204 ou bb405, sendo que no VC1 = 60pf.

As bobinas todas com fio de 1mm (20 awg)

As bobinas com ferrite todas com fio bitola (26 awg) com 5 voltas.

Saludo,


----------



## clausalan (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola,

Segue fotos de transistor RF , Linear.

Saludos,


----------



## julitop (Jun 26, 2009)

clausalan: valoro muchisimo tu ayuda, el inconveniente que tengo es que no hablo portugues. Esforzandome al maximo pude interpretar parte de lo que me dijiste, entendi lo siguiente:

las bobinas de entrada no son criticas, se las puede reemplazar por un choke de 1uh. ¿se pueden obviar?
todas las bobinas estan hechas con alambre de 1mm (20 awg)
los varicap pueden ser: mv2104 , bb204 o bb405
Lo de las bobinas de ferrite no lo entendi.

reitero la pregunta: ¿sobre que tipo de nucleo de ferrite se bobinan, y que diametro de alambre llevan?
la otra duda pendiente: ¿que separacion entre espiras presentan las bobinas con nucleo aire?

saludos y gracias


----------



## Dircio (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola, las bobinas deben ser con alambre de 1mm o del numero 20 awg, Interior 5mm.
los chokes son con cuentas de ferrita con 5 vueltas de alambre del 26 awg, este término AWG lo usan mucho los que se dedican al embobinado, y lo miden con un calibrador.

Puedes usar una ferrita de los que traen los transformadores de tv, abrelos y sacales esa bolita con dos agujeros, y ahí embobina el alambre recomendado. 
Los transformadores son los que se usan para la antena de TV tipo rombica, que sirve para convertir la señal de 300 ohms a 75, es decir para que se pueda conectar el cable coaxial a tu tv, espero me ayas entendido, si no ya buscaremos como nos entendemos je je.

el varicap es bueno el bb204. es el queyo uso.

la separación de las bobinas de nucleo de aire en un primer momento haslas de 1mm de separación, luego cuando ajustes tu frecuencia, ya separas o juntas más, de acuerdo a tus lecturas en el frecuencimetro.


----------



## julitop (Jun 28, 2009)

Si entendi bien dircio, puedo usar las ferrites de los balunes para tv. y sino, compraré alguna barra de ferrite y la tornearé.
por ahora esta todo claro. Muchas gracias por su ayuda.

editado: Me gustaria que los que armaron este cto, muestren fotos en las que se pueda ver claramente y de forma detallada, las bobinas de ferrite. 

gracias y saludos


----------



## Dircio (Jun 28, 2009)

Aqui tienes las fotos


----------



## julitop (Jun 29, 2009)

Ya consegui una barrita de ferrite de 8mm de diametro, por unos 4 de largo. cortandola por lo que vi en las fotos de un largo de 5mm de largo, y haciendole los agujeros correspondientes en su interior, estas bobinas estarian listas.
Consegui tambien un sinto de tv. al cual le saque 4 varicaps. Estos eran BB194. ¿que dicen, me servirà? 
Ya el resto del cto va marchando de a poco, a medida q vaya avanzando les voy a ir mostrando fotos.
saludos!


----------



## julitop (Jun 30, 2009)

Bueno, de a poquito voy consiguiendo y armando este cto (ya consegui lo mas critico: ferrites, cristales,varicap y los tr de salida). Les dejo algunas fotos de la construccion de mis bobinas. Y otra foto del varicap q compré. Me queda la duda de que este varicap sea el correcto. Segun el hombre de la casa de electronica este es el BB204, pero no dice eso en el cuerpo. Como es la primera vez que compro esta clase de componentes no se distinguir entre formas y si son, o no.
saludos!


----------



## Dircio (Jun 30, 2009)

Este es el varicap


----------



## Redfield29 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hola, tengo 2 verónicas trabajando con el diodo varicap I211  (el de la foto)  y funcionan ok. También he probado colocando 2 diodos varicaps de 2 terminales uniéndolos por el cátodo para formar el terminal común y funciona bien. (de los que tienen punto rojo, verde o azul, el par de diodos tienen que ser iguales. Los de punto rojo tienen mayor capacitancia) 

Con respecto al integrado 74ALS74, también se puede reemplazar aparte de los que ya mencionaron en este hilo por el 74S74 y siempre encontraba 2 de ellos en las mainboards de las antiguas computadoras XT.

Saludos.


----------



## clausalan (Jul 1, 2009)

hola,

Veronica en el diodo varicap puede ser: mv104,mv2109,bb104,bb204,bb304
VC1=60pf (condensador variable)

Para 74als74 (50mhz) como ya se ha escrito aquí : 74S74 (110mhz)

Saludos,


----------



## julitop (Jul 2, 2009)

hola a todos. Realizé una reduccion del archivo original del pcb para pasarlo a la placa. La medida final me quedo de 17x14cm. ¿es esta medida la que a todos los que lo armaron aproximadamente les dió? 
saludos


----------



## julitop (Jul 6, 2009)

Bueno, ya armé el cto, (adjunto fotos) pero como siempre, algun problema surge. Resulta ser que el PLL no me engancha, regulo el capacitor variable que forma el cto tanque con L1, muevo a L1, pero no puedo lograr engancharlo. Lo unico q consiguo es que empieze a parpadear el led de desenganche, intermitentemente con el de enganche, pero no queda fijo, sino que ambos oscilan a baja velocidad en contraposicion. El otro Led, el que indica la potencia, tampoco queda fijo, a veces prende muy tenue segun le regule los capacitores de salida, o directamente no prende, o cuanto toco con el dedo por la zona de los capacitores variables enciende bien, alejo el dedo y se apaga.
Quizas yo este  regulando mal el cto, Asi que agradeceria que me explicaran este proceso con todo lujo de detalle.
Desde ya gracias a todos y saludos!


----------



## clausalan (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola julitop,

Comprobar errores en el diseño de la potencia de salida del diseño
Eliminar el circuito C9 
R31 = jumper
VC1 y Vc2 = 40pf 
R22 = 22ohms
C33 = 47pf
Ci1 = 74als74 = 74s74 = 74hct74
VCD1 = mv104 = bb204

Saludo,


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 7, 2009)

Amigo Julito, revisa efectivamente el error que hay en el circuito detector de rf, que se encuentra en la salida, es un problema del circuito  impreso, tienes que realizar unos pequeños cortes,los condensadores dev 1.8 pF, deben formar un divisor; otro problema que pienso que tienes, es con respecto a los trimmer, esos azules no me convencen, aca en Lima  los de ese tipo y color, no tiene capacidad suficiente para trabajar en esa placa, te recomiendo, que antes de instalar los integrados del PLL,cambiando los trimmer,trata de  lograr que el VCO, abarque toda la banda FM, una vez que haz obtenido esto puedes trabajar con el PLL.al cambiar el trimmer, del VCO, puede que sea necesario que cambies de valor  o elimines algunos de los condensadores de 22 pF que estan en paralelo, tambien sirve comprimir o abrir las bobinas, hasta que te  trabaje en toda la banda, un abrazo
moises


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 7, 2009)

Julito, otro alcance mas, los dip switch, se programan empezando del que esta al borde de la placa, espero te sirva de algo mi aporte, saludos,moises


----------



## julitop (Jul 7, 2009)

Gracias por sus consejos, ahora gracias a lo que me comentaron, tengo varias cosas para corregirle al cto. Otra cosa que me quede mirando es que hay un zener que alimenta los colectores de los BF494, y que en ninguna plaqueta lo vi marcado para poner, e incluso en el layout que clausalan paso tampoco están. Con respecto a los trimmers que tengo puestos en la placa son de 10-a 72 pf, (el valor mas cercano q consegui) me va a costar calibrarlos, pero lo pienso lograr! 
Otra cosa que noté anoche mientras probaba el cto, es que el mismo transmitia, es decir, yo tenia una radio al lado mio, y mientras calibraba los trimers se apagaba el audio de la misma, y se escuchaba lo que yo transmitia, Pero, en la otra punta de la casa tenia otra radio en la misma frec, y no pasaba nada....
¿Que antenita para probar me recomiendan? Yo modifique una colita de chancho de handy VHF y la lleve a aprox 100 mhz.
Pero si me recomiendan algo mas simple para utilizar, mejor.
Saludos!


----------



## Dircio (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola Julito, Aqui te de dejo un circuito que sirve como carga fantasma de 50 ohms para que ajustes tu vero.
por un lado conectas el cable que viene de la salida de tu vero y por el otro, junto a la resistencia de 22k se conecta un voltimetro para medir el voltage, ponlo a 15VDC y observa; a máxima lectura mejor.
No necesitas alimentarlo, solo conectalos a la salida de tu vero.
Tambien te pongo los datos para programar los switches.

Saludos.


----------



## Redfield29 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola, también si dispones de un frecuencímetro puedes cerciorarte de que existan 6.25khz en el pin 10 del 74ls86 (provenientes del cristal) y en el pin 9 del mismo 74ls86  que provienden del vco.


----------



## julitop (Jul 7, 2009)

Bueno, Les comento que mi vero ya esta andando!   
No fue mucha la batalla que me dio a fin de cuentas, tenia solo un par de errores el cto. Pero afortunadamente salio andando mas rapido de lo que pense. 
Voy a construir la carga fantasma que me propones dircio, ya que esta no solo me sirve para calibrar mi vero, sino para calibrar todos mis otros equipos. 
Ahora solo lo que me faltaria hacerle es el Stereocoder, y algunas otras yerbas para mejorlarlo un poco   
saludos a todos, y les dejo algunas fotos de mi vero, andando.


----------



## clausalan (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola julitop,

Felicidades, si desea utilizar estéreo el circuito de condensador C2 = 1k8 debe eliminar del circuito, ok.

Saludo,


----------



## herx_goth (Jul 8, 2009)

hola julitop


digame... el vero anda perfectamente en toda la banda 88 - 108 ?

grasias!


----------



## julitop (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola herx_goth, te comento q probe hasta 98.3 sin problema alguno y nunca perdiendo calidad. Te confirmo que hasta lo que yo probe desde 98.3 hasta 108, transmite bien, Mas abajo no probe pero seguro q tambien va a andar correctamente. Mañana voy a probar transmitir mas abajo, y te comento los resultados.
Saludos


----------



## julitop (Jul 9, 2009)

Herx_goth, te comento que probe, y con buenos resultados, el vero en frecuencias bajas. El circuito se mantiene estable y conservando su calidad.
Pregunta para los demas: ¿que antena me recomiendan usar para esto? podria usar un dipolo, pero quiero algo mas omnidireccional,¿q aconsejan?
saludos


----------



## Dircio (Jul 10, 2009)

Hola amigo JulitoP, de verdad que da gusto que estes muy entuciasmado con tu pequeña vero.
Mira este tipo de antena te puede servir, puesto que cumple con las caracteristicas de la impedancia que debe ser de 50 ohms. Solo es cuestion de que te pongas a calcular la medida de los tubos a usar de acuerdo a tu frecuencia de trabajo.
te pongo los datos del cálculo de una antena x para que te guies.
observa las fotos, tal vez tengas otra idea de cómo armar ese tipo de antena, recuerda que esta es solo una guia, tu antena debe parecerse al de las fotos.

Para que no tengas tanta perdida usa cable corto. si aumentas tu potencia a por ejemplo 7w son suficientes para exitar esta antena con 10 metros de cable.

suerte y saludos amigo.


----------



## herx_goth (Jul 20, 2009)

hola  julitop
La antena que recomieda DIRCIO esta perfecta...... yo la he usado antes con un tx sin pll  jejeje  , claro que al ser omidireccional , no obtendras nada de ganacia en tu antena , pero si te encuentras en medio de tu ciudad es la mejor opcion......   

creo que tambien podeis usar un dipolo gamma match, la antena que propone Dircio no puede bajar mas el ROE, con esto no quiero decir que tenga mal ROE, es muy bueno....... pero si deceas bajarle aun mas no podras , no tiene ningun regularor. puedes usar el dippolo pero sin ningun reflector .....


luego te muestro la forma mas facil de contruir esa entena ( voy a tomarle fotos a la mia )


las cuelgo mas tarde


----------



## julitop (Jul 20, 2009)

dale, se agradece la información. Yo por el momento no tuve tiempo de montar nada. Pero en cuanto lo tenga empiezo con todo. Lo que quiero hacer es un pequeño lineal para el vero, pero estuve viendo algunos y los precios de los transistores andan por el orden de los 100 $ para arriba  . ¿No hay alguna manera de armar algun lineal con algunos transistores rf comunes? algo estilo los 2n4427 o 2n2219. Con lograr 5 watts de salida yo ya me conformo.
si alguien tiene alguna información de esto se agradece!
saludos!


----------



## julitop (Jul 20, 2009)

Buscando un linealsito encontre esto:

http://www.3-mtr.información/shareware/Amplifier 6Watt MicroStripline (2SC1971)/

http://es.geocities.com/allcircuits/lineal6w.htm

los dos usan el 2sc1971 (bastante accesible para experimentar )  
¿que opinan?¿cual me recomiendan?


----------



## diego_z (Jul 20, 2009)

hola julitop  el tema del amplificador , te va a andar bien uno con 2sc1971 hace cosa de un año yo arme uno y no logre un alcanze mayor a 300metros entonces le eche la culpa al cable, antena mal ajustada y demas cosas ,hace algunos dias me propuce usar unos ic que habia comprado en aquella epoca para un pll este http://pira.cz/entx3pll.htm lo arme con este http://pira.cz/entx3vf.htm que precisamente lleva un 2sc como tr final , bueno si te fijas en el circuito el tr3 lleva dos resistores de  emisor yo por error me olvide de poner r3 y o sorpresa el alcanze supero mis espectativas al darme cuenta le agregue una de 1k en paralelo y logre alcances de hasta 10 km con la misma antena y cable , el tema hera que se saturaba con señal de entrada asi que bien podrias armarlo sin exigirle que entregue sus 7w y te va a funcionar perfecto , cabe aclarar que el precio es bajisimo creo que unos 13 pesos por aquella epoca  y no creo que alla aumentado mucho , la antena que uso es esta suerte


----------



## diego_z (Jul 20, 2009)

julitop dijo:
			
		

> Buscando un linealsito encontre esto:
> 
> http://www.3-mtr.información/shareware/Amplifier 6Watt MicroStripline (2SC1971)/
> 
> ...


el del segundo link fue el que arme antes y no me funciono que antes comente


----------



## julitop (Jul 20, 2009)

Diego, te cuento, yo con lograr por lo menos 300 metros estoy mas que hecho.  Cosa que con el vero solo no puedo lograr.   Tiene muy poca potencia para ponerle un cable demasiado largo (use el de mi equipo de vhf que sube hasta mi torre, me subi y le coloque una antenita cola de chancho que modifique) por eso es que estoy buscando un circuito capaz de lograr por lo menos 5 o 7 watts. Entonces necesitaria confirmacion sobre los lineales: ¿Te anduvo el primero? ¿lo recomendas? 
Con respecto al segundo: Note varios errores en el pcb. La salida esta mal dibujada en el layout, y estan cambiados los nombres de las bobinas. ¿los corregiste cuando lo montaste?

saludos!


----------



## rf1 (Jul 20, 2009)

hola colega visite esta pagina que encontrara lo que buca  (www.allcircuit.es.vg. ) o esta gentilesa del colega moises calderon (www.3-mrt.información/shareware/) saludos.


----------



## julitop (Jul 20, 2009)

Gracias por la información RF1, te comento que el segundo link que pasaste esta pinchado, y varios de los links a los ctos del primero tambien. Igualmente vi dentro del primer link que pasaste el cto que yo propongo. Por eso justamente quisiera saber si alguien lo armo, se fijo en los errores que el layout tenia, y lo probo exitosamente. 
saludos


----------



## diego_z (Jul 20, 2009)

bueno nunca me habia puesto a mirar el veronica y veo que tiene tr de 1w final bien ajustado deberia darte por lo menos los 300 m que quieres , el circuito que yo arme es el que adjunto recuerda que 1971 esta exitado solo con 300mw en este circuito


----------



## julitop (Jul 20, 2009)

AHHH mira.. otro PLL bastante interesante para armar   ....
Pero yo igual lo que ahora estoy buscando es un lineal de entre 5 o 7 watts para acoplarle a la salida al Vero.
Por eso postee 2 circuitos y pregunte si alguien los habia armado, o que opinaban de ellos por lo que entendi, vos diego armaste ambos? pero solo te anduvo el primero verdad?

saludos


----------



## diego_z (Jul 20, 2009)

es lo que trato de decirte , tu veronica es muy potente para exitar un lineal de solo 7 w saturarias la entrada tendrias que probar de sacar tu ultimo 4427 y tomar señal de ahi para el 1971 , con respecto alos circuitos que expones no me funcionaron por saturar su entrada con 1  w me comprendes? es por eso que te muestro el pdf para que tomes la idea de reemplazar el ultimo tr


----------



## julitop (Jul 20, 2009)

AHHHHH OK OK. Ahora entendi, osea que sacando el ultimo TR de salida. Y tomando la señal directamente de su base, e inyectandola a cualquiera de esos dos linelaes tendria q funcionarme... ok ok. Ahora bien, con respecto a los lineales.. y teniendo en cuenta esto que acabas de decirme de su señal de entrada. ¿Estan correctos? ¿funcionan ambos?


----------



## radioservicios (Jul 28, 2009)

Estimados.

Solo un reparo con el tema de la confeccion de Bobinas para RF, no es lo mismo hacer una Bobina para un circuito de alimentacion que para un circuito de RF.

Comparto un par de imagenes que ilustran como es correcto hacer una Bobina de RF.

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## diego_z (Jul 28, 2009)

bien , el dilema es cuando tenes que hacer una de 3,5 espiras como la que as tachado ,


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hola a todos.

Ando buscando el disenio y los componentes del PLL De veronica modificado pues el cristal de 6.4MHz es dificil de conseguir. me havian quedado de poner uno pero nunca me lo pusieron y mucho menos la lista de materiales. los cristales que consigo mas facil son estos:
-CRISTAL DE 10 MHZ 
-CRISTAL 16 MHZ 
-CRISTAL DE 3.58 MHZ 
-CRISTAL 40MHZ 
-CRISTAL DE 11MHZ 
-CRISTAL DE 6.144 MHZ 
-CRISTAL DE 11.0592 MHZ 
-CRISTAL 20 MHZ 
-CRISTAL 32.768 KHZ 
-CRISTAL DE 4 MHZ 
-CRISTAL DE 12 MHZ 

Tambien me gustaria que me aconsejaran sobre como hacer las bobinas para circuitos de RF, por ejemplo el cable que se debe usar para hacerlo, una buena tecnica para hacerlas y sobretodo que medidas aconsejan

saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 29, 2009)

Amigo josefh34, en el post Nº 139 de este mismo hilo hay un a pequeña modificacion con indicaciones, para que reemplaces el cristal de 6.4Mhz, y utilices uno de 4 Mhz, leelo, te servira, y realizas el resto del Veronica, un abrazo desde Lima Peru
moises calderon


----------



## herx_goth (Jul 29, 2009)

julito aqui pongo las fotos de mi antena 

fijate muy bien en ellas  es mucho mas facil de contruir.
http://img195.imageshack.us/i/foto0005rpl.jpg/
http://img252.imageshack.us/i/foto0007v.jpg/
http://img20.imageshack.us/i/foto0008vbi.jpg/
http://img252.imageshack.us/i/foto0009e.jpg/


----------



## viczea2002 (Jul 29, 2009)

Herxgoth:
Bueno aporte amigo, sin embargo seria bueno que inidiques los detalles de los tubos:
cuanto de diametro tiene los tubos laterales y de que  material es: aluminio?, 

Un abrazo


----------



## herx_goth (Jul 29, 2009)

viczea2002 dijo:
			
		

> Herxgoth:
> Bueno aporte amigo, sin embargo seria bueno que inidiques los detalles de los tubos:
> cuanto de diametro tiene los tubos laterales y de que  material es: aluminio?,
> 
> Un abrazo




lo que muestro es la forma de contruilara, los datos on los mismos que posteo el amigo Dircio


----------



## Dircio (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola amigo, en el post 147 hay una foto del vero modificado y funcionando, en el post 152 esta la cerigrafia y los datos del PLL, el integrado de enmedio es el 74393 que olvide ponerlo, esta todo ahí solo bajas la foto lo retocas con paint le borras la cerigrafia de las piezas y obtienes la cerigrafia de las pistas. El pll es funcional y lo armas tal cual aparece aqui, el vco lo retomas del vero tradicional, para los ajustes solo sigues los consejos dichos aqui por otros amigos. Te cuento que yo lo copie de un original que estaba todo en desorden asi que aquí ya esta con mejor vista y mejor estética, asi solo saca la cerigrafía, lo imprimes en toner, lo planchas en tu placa de cobre, lo metes al acido y listo ya tienes tu pll modificado amigo.
espero acomodar lo antes posible en la cerigrafía del vero original la modificacion que señala Moises, que por cierto  se ve muy interesante y lo pondre aqui mismo para que lo puedan tener a la mano, solo dejenme experimentar con esto para poner cosas que realmente nos sirvan, saludos a todos y que bueno que vamos avanzando en esto. por cierto muy buenas fotos lo de la antena, el tubo que pueden usar  es el cobre (Tubos de agua de sanitarios) por si no hay aluminio. Para los ajustes en la punta le pueden poner un cople y le añaden otro pedazo para los ajustes finos, tubitos de 3cm, 5cm, 10 cm, y 15cm, asi van probando cual es el que da mejores resultados en sus ajustes de reflejada.


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 30, 2009)

muchas gracias por las soluciones que me dieron. por lo que entendi por la solucion del post numero 139 de esta pagina: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17814.html

hay que hacer la siguiente modificacion en el circuito: http://img95.imageshack.us/img95/6043/esquemaelctrico2.jpg

tengo unas preguntas, que tan bien quedan estos circuitos despues de hacerles ese tipo de modificaciones?

Tambien necesito me den consejos para hacer las bobinas como por ejemplo material y tipo de cable a usar y las dimensiones de la bobina


----------



## clausalan (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola amigos,

Segue lineal para veronica de solo 6 w.

Saludos,


----------



## julitop (Jul 31, 2009)

> Tambien necesito me den consejos para hacer las bobinas como por ejemplo material y tipo de cable a usar y las dimensiones de la bobina



hola josehf34, con respecto a las bobinas, mirá el comentario numero 162 de la pagina 9. En él yo le saque una foto a mis bobinas entes de montarlas. Para bobinarlas tornee una varilla de metal en varias medidias: 7-6-5-4 mm, y sobre ella fui armando las bobinas. Las que son de ferrite las bobine sobre un ferrite de 3mm. El alambre de cobre que use para las que no son de ferrite es de 1mm. (el mismo alambre que traen las bobinas que estan en las fuentes switching de pc) Para las bobinas de ferrite use un alambre mas chico de 0.4 mm. 
Recorda que las bobinas que estan en entrada de alimentacion no son criticas.
saludos[/quote]


----------



## herx_goth (Jul 31, 2009)

SALUDOS

para todos los que tubimos problemas con el xtal de 6.4 Mhz , aqui les dejo la modificacion para usar uno de 4 MHZ ...... 

ya esta incertado en el pbc  .....   

los componente esta incertados correctamente y no agrande la plaka para mdificarla ... 


hasta luego 


HERX


----------



## viczea2002 (Ago 8, 2009)

Estimados colegas aqui les presento el TX   Veronica de 1Watts modificado, en el que se ha sustituido el cristal de 6.4 Mhz con el de 4.0 Mhz que es mas facil de conseguir, dicha modificacion fue aportado por el colega REDFIELD29 de Ica Peru, y vuestro servidor se ha encargado de insertar las pistas en el vero original del CD4018, dicho sea de paso que no ha cambiado nada en las pistas originales, solo se ha reacomodado.  adjunto el comentario del colega redfield29....

"....Hola amigos, hace bastante tiempo que hice ese transmisor y es muy bueno. Como de habrán dado cuenta es muy díficil encontrar el cristal de 6.4 Mhz (al menos en mi país), les dejo este pequeño aporte que permite usar el clásico cristal de 4Mhz, usando un cd4018. 

Lo que hay que hacer es instalar el cristal de 4mhz en lugar del de 6.4mhz; desconectar el pin 15 del 4060 de la resistencia R51 .........Luego conectar el pin 7 y el extremo de R51 al circuito que adjunto. 

Sabemos que al pin 9 y 13 del 74LS86 (que funciona como comparador de fase) debe llegar una frecuencia de 6.25Khz proveniente de las división de la frecuencia del cristal de 6.4mhz (6.4mhz/1024 = 6.25khz), pues básicamente lo que hago es dividir los 4Mhz del nuevo cristal por 64 usando la salida por el pin 7 del 4060 para obtener 62.5khz y luego dividirlo por 10 con el 4018 para finalmente obtener los 6.25khz requeridos. 

La alimentación la obtenía directamente de zd1 que estabiliza la tensión a 7.5v para el 4060. ...."


----------



## alexus (Ago 8, 2009)

ya hay un tema del vero!

creo que tendrias que postearlo dentro del mismo.

se agradece!


----------



## julitop (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola gente, les dejo unas fotos de mi vero montado en su gabinete final y con su antenita cola de chancho. Les comento que con esa antena y en malas condiciones (estando el vero encerrado en un cuarto a baja altura) logre casi 400 metros. Bastante bien !
espero les guste saludos!


----------



## viczea2002 (Ago 18, 2009)

Amigos les Comento:
Que hoy empece con el PLL de veronica, acabo de terminar la placa, agardesco el apoyo y colaboracion de Moises, Albatros1, Fogonazo, un abrazo amigos.

Viczea2002


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 19, 2009)

Que sera de la vida de mi amigo Victor Zea?, estará ya de presidente de la Corte, en su pueblo natal?, ojala sea asi, pero que tambien continue con la electrónica y la radiodifusión, un abrazo a todos los miembros del foro, atentamente
moises calderon saldaña


----------



## Cacho (Ago 19, 2009)

julitop dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente, les dejo unas fotos de mi vero montado en su gabinete final y con su antenita cola de chancho.



Muy pituco el transmisor. Felicitaciones.
Saludos


PS: Para las próxmas fotos, un poco más de desorden alrededor, por favor, que si no se me agiganta el bodrio que tengo yo


----------



## viczea2002 (Ago 19, 2009)

Muchas gracias:
A mi amigo Moises, pues pronto sere presidente de la Corte Superior de Justicia de Ayacucho, y que por supuesto no dejare la electronica, pues es mi hobby, ah aproposito del Veronica, anda de maravillas, pues lo estoy probando desde hace dias y anda muy bien.

Un abrazo  a Moises y colegas del foro


----------



## julitop (Ago 19, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> julitop dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y eso que esta ordenado   

Ya voy a subir algunas fotos de lo que es mi habitacion despues de algunos dias... paso que justo arme mas estantes y se libero bastante lugar. 

saludos!


----------



## viczea2002 (Ago 28, 2009)

Gatxan:
Como estas;, una consulta, que precio tiene el cristal 7.3728MHZ, en tu pais?, 

Saludos

Viczea2002


----------



## Gatxan (Sep 2, 2009)

Este cuarzo vale menos de 1 Euro. El precio exacto depende de la tienda.


----------



## viczea2002 (Sep 4, 2009)

Suerte amigos con Veronica


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2009)

Hola Viczea

Si entrás a la página de Electrónica Liniers, después a "Lista de precios" (columna de la izquierda) y en el campo "Buscar por Descripción:" ponés "Cristal" podés ver precios más cerca de tu casa. 

Según eso los que buscás cuestan $1,35 (algo de 35 centavos de dólar). Calculo que por tu país habrá también. Revisá a ver si aparecen.

Saludos


----------



## viczea2002 (Sep 5, 2009)

Amigos:
Alguien quiza tenga el diagrama del limitador compresor de Veronica???? pues ando buscando......

Gracias


----------



## cesarcon (Sep 7, 2009)

Amigos este circuito funciona a la perfeccion armandolo con su circuito original?

que distancia puede cubrir?


----------



## djmyky (Sep 23, 2009)

con que ya lo tienes para quemarlo ya en placa  hummmm  mi pregunta es si lo probaste
 o solo hiciste o segiste los pasos que dijo nuestro colega el  de ica?  en el post de veronica   permiteme decir que tambien  lo tome en cuenta pero sabes  tome lecturas de las salidas del 4060 con ese cristal y se obtiene la señal en el pin 3  del integrado 4060     62.5khz  y no del   7   lo testee con frecuencimetro y ya pues abria que modificarlo pero  no se  si tu los has probado  no lo he echado a armar  pero  lo hare cuando consiga lo 7493 ya que queme algunos para probarlo   en mi vero olvidada



sabes del pll de   banda ancha que hay en lima de paruro  que  cierto pata  chileno lo esta promocionando pues apuesto por elllo quiero hacerlo aunque el producto es peruano como el pisco adjunto las imagenes  de lo que quiero aser   aunque no tengo el diagrama por que no  se que compo son pero tratare de averiguarlo 
 ya ise el oscilador y solo es que no se los valores delos capacitores de ceramico del oscilador

esto es el modelito me vacila por que casi evita bobinas  y usa choques  el pll puede ser otro  el que tengo  solo me importa el ocilador

este es el oscilador pll  que se tiene  bueno no se los valores pero se puede modificar     este ocilador segun sus caracteristicas son buenas  es de tele audio   espero salga lo mas antes posible en hacerlo  

anque creo le dolera al chileno debelar sus secretos  en fin estamos para sacar probecho al foro   lamento salirme del tema    pero me claba la duda el funcionamiento de este  promete mucho


disculpe admin


----------



## Dircio (Sep 26, 2009)

hola amigo djmyky.
tengo algunos datos de este circuito, a mi me pasa lo mismo y quisiera intercambiar ideas y conocimientos sobre este circuito. he armado algunos, si funciona pero lo que yo quiero es entender su funcionamiento y descubrir la incognita de os choques y asi poder compartir en este mismo foro que a sido una buena guia para nosotros.

saludos y espero respuesta amigo.


----------



## djmyky (Sep 27, 2009)

humm  lo dices los choques que desacoplan la tension  bueno pienso que es simplemente desacolp tension y señal    


en cambio con las bobinas de 5 y 6  espiras que hay entree el colector  de los transisores amplificadoras  de las etapas  y  tension  tampien esta el acople de impedancias y desacople   

es decir   que junto alos trimers  acoplas y para señal especifica  y asi amplificar enre etapas   pero en eeste circuito evita todo estoes de banda ancha no hay necesidad de  los trimer pienso yo  me gustaria saver el valor de los transistores y  capacitores que tiene el oscilador   lo he echo el oscilador pero no me anda nada  solo estado atinando con capacitores que  pienso que ban pero naaa   espero  si podes postear  el circuito  esquematico al menos del oscilador   nos vemos dircio


----------



## mcrven (Sep 27, 2009)

djmyky dijo:


> ...echado a armar  pero  lo hare cuando consiga lo 7493 *ya que queme algunos* para probarlo   en mi vero olvidada...



¿Quemaste unos ICs 74xx?

Que bárbaro... ¿Y qué hiciste... los querías soldar con un soplete?

Saludos:



djmyky dijo:


> humm  lo dices los choques que desacoplan la tension  bueno pienso que es simplemente desacolp tension y señal
> 
> 
> en cambio con las bobinas de 5 y 6  espiras que hay entree el colector  de los transisores amplificadoras  de las etapas  y  tension  tampien esta el acople de impedancias y desacople
> ...



djmyky y los demás...

Todas las bobinas marcadas desde L1 a L6, corresponden a circuitos tanques de sintonía de las diferentes etapas.
Los choques o inductancias para desacoplar la RF están marcadas FB1 a FB5. Están construidos con "Ferrite Bead"  "Cilindros huecos" de ferrite, para reducir sus dimensiones y mejorar el ancho de banda de las inductancias.

Saludo:


----------



## Dircio (Sep 28, 2009)

Aqui te dejo el circuito y te pongo los datos que necesitas.

Perdón Aqui estan los datos otravez. ubo un problemita de tamaño y no emtro en el anterior mensaje, pero aqui está ya.


----------



## djmyky (Sep 28, 2009)

te pasate   dircio gracias  por los datos suficiente   es mas pedirte pero gracias boy a experimentar mas con ello ya te escribo  como anda mi circuito y avance   mil gracias dircio


----------



## viczea2002 (Sep 29, 2009)

Estimados colegas
Aqui les presento el TX Veronica de 1Watts modificado, en el que se ha sustituido el cristal de 6.4 Mhz con el de 4.0 Mhz que es mas facil de conseguir, dicha modificacion fue aportado por el colega REDFIELD29 de Ica Peru, y vuestro servidor se ha encargado de insertar las pistas en el vero original del CD4018, dicho sea de paso que no ha cambiado nada en las pistas originales, solo se ha reacomodado. adjunto el comentario del colega redfield29....

"....Hola amigos, hace bastante tiempo que hice ese transmisor y es muy bueno. Como de habrán dado cuenta es muy díficil encontrar el cristal de 6.4 Mhz (al menos en mi país), les dejo este pequeño aporte que permite usar el clásico cristal de 4Mhz, usando un cd4018. 

Lo que hay que hacer es instalar el cristal de 4mhz en lugar del de 6.4mhz; desconectar el pin 15 del 4060 de la resistencia R51 .........Luego conectar el pin 4 y el extremo de R51 al circuito que adjunto. 

Sabemos que al pin 9 y 13 del 74LS86 (que funciona como comparador de fase) debe llegar una frecuencia de 6.25Khz proveniente de las división de la frecuencia del cristal de 6.4mhz (6.4mhz/1024 = 6.25khz), pues básicamente lo que hago es dividir los 4Mhz del nuevo cristal por 64 usando la salida por el pin 4 del 4060 para obtener 62.5khz y luego dividirlo por 10 con el 4018 para finalmente obtener los 6.25khz requeridos. 

La alimentación la obtenía directamente de zd1 que estabiliza la tensión a 7.5v para el 4060.


----------



## Redfield29 (Sep 29, 2009)

Gracias amigo Djmyky por la observación y al amigo Viczea2002 por las correcciones, efectivamente la salida de 62.5Khz se obtienen por el pin 4 del 4060 correspondiente al flip-flop nº6 interno del integrado que produce una división de 4Mhz/64.

Para los amigos interesados en el transmisor "paruro", buscando entre mis archivos encontré el pcb y el layout de componentes de uno muy parecido, espero que les sirva en su proyecto, lamentablemente he perdido el esquemático.

Saludos.


----------



## viczea2002 (Sep 30, 2009)

Estimados Colegas:
En el comentario, No 204, suscrito por este vuestro servidor hubo un pequeño error en indicar los pines del CI 4060 (pin numero 7, el mismo que se debe reemplazar por el pin 4), corrrigiendo de este modo el comentario Nro 225.


----------



## viczea2002 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Amigos*:
*Aqui va un buen TX con pantalla LCD, (digital) cuyo diseño y diagrama fue desarrollado por nuestro colega REDFIEL29 de Ica - Peru, teniendo como corazon y cerebro al LM7001 y PIC16F84A, respectivamente. Este vuestro servidor contribuyo con el diseño de las pistas.*
*En cuanto tenga luz verde; de REDFIEL29, subire el diagrama completo, las pistas y la lista de componentes.*


----------



## viczea2002 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Amigos:*
*Aqui va el diagrama, del FM LM7001 v1*.


----------



## Ncoola (Oct 5, 2009)

Y podrías adjuntar también el pcb y la programación del pic?

Sobre todo esto ultimo.

Muchas gracias, tengo intención de montar el circuito

EDITO= He visto que pusiste que ibas a subir las pistas (pcb) y la lista de materiales, pues nada, solo pedirte la programacion


----------



## viczea2002 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Colegas:*
*Alli va el PCB (Las pistas), en cuanto a la lista de componentes lo pueden sacar del diagrama que se subio en el envio anterior; finalmente, respecto al programa del PIC el colega REDFIELD29 lo subira en el transcurso de hoy.*


*EDITADO: Se agrega la lista de componentes*


----------



## Redfield29 (Oct 5, 2009)

Amigos, posteo el archivo HEX del microcontrolador PIC16F84 del transmisor modificado. La frecuencia predeterminada de transmisión es de 100.0Mhz con pasos de 100Khz desde 87.5 hasta 108.0 Mhz.

Saludos.


----------



## Ncoola (Oct 6, 2009)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 6, 2009)

hola gente ese transmisor veronica,¿es estable o se corre la frecuencia? ya que estoy interesado en armarlo pero quiero saber si alguien lo hiso que tal funciona


----------



## cesarcon (Oct 6, 2009)

*Exelente aporte amigo viczea2002, pero tendras las instrucciones del PIC sin compilar?

Tenia intensión de montar el veronica pero esta adaptacion con lcd es justo lo que necesitaba.
*


----------



## Redfield29 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro, el transmisor modificado lleva el LM7001 que es un PLL, el mismo que es controlado por el PIC16F84; así es que tengan la seguridad que la frecuencia es estable y puede ser programada mediante los pulsadores desde 87.5Mhz hasta 108.0 Mhz en pasos de 100Khz. Yo diseñé esta modificación y me funciona correctamente, al igual que la que construyó el amigo Viczea2002.

Ya se ha compartido todo lo necesario para construir el circuito: esquemático, pcb, lista de componentes, layout de componentes y el firmware del  microcontrolador. Con el archivo HEX es suficiente para que el transmisor funcione, no creo necesario publicar el código fuente, además que este me llevó algún tiempo programar (fue hecho en picbasic pro) y me reservo el derecho de la publicación. Pero si lo que necesitan es cambiar el rango de frecuencias, los pasos de síntesis o alguna otra cosa, con gusto subiré el archivo HEX compilado con la modificación que necesiten en la medida que el tiempo me lo permita.

Saludos.


----------



## viczea2002 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Bien amigos:*
*Alli tienen todo lo necesario para montar el vero con pantalla LCD, porsupuesto que funciona muy bien y no se corre la frec, es bastante estable.*

*Un abrazo a todos*


----------



## Dircio (Oct 7, 2009)

Muy buenos aportes.
Y para los que se nos va hacer dificil armar ese interesante PLL con LCD, aqui tenemos el veronica modificado para 4mhz corregido con los datos y aportes de varios amigos del foro a quienes agradesco con mucho cariño y respeto.
Aqui esta el archivo en rar que contiene el PCB corregido para el CD4018 con los datos de la pata 4 del 4060.
Tambien está la cerigrafia del mismo donde aparecen todos los datos de las piezas, tambien corregido y reacomodando algunas piezas para insertar el CD4018
Gracias otra vez a todos los que intervienieron para tener una opcion mas de este PLL, Yo solo reacomode las piezas para usar el cristal de 4mhz; aclaro estoy por armar uno para ver los resultados, en cuanto tenga algo que comentar al respecto lo hare con gusto y subire fotos tambien.


----------



## viczea2002 (Oct 8, 2009)

viczea2002 dijo:


> *Bien amigos:*
> *Alli tienen todo lo necesario para montar el vero con pantalla LCD, porsupuesto que funciona muy bien y no se corre la frec, es bastante estable.*
> 
> *Un abrazo a todos*


 
,m, m,m m kj kjk kjk


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 12, 2009)

Hola, ya me leí como tres veces todo el asunto jeje estoy realizando todas las consideraciones necesarias y la verdad me interesa montar este tx. Sólo que me tendré que decantar por la solución del cristal de 4mhz.

Ahora un detallito referido a la antena que propone diego_z (antena ya tratada en otro apartado de este foro), hay algo mal en el dibujo... el pedazo de rg213 que va dentro del caño no mide lo que el caño... hagan eso y no la van a lograr ajustar jamas en la vida... la medida del cable ronda los diez centímetros (poco más, poco menos, según frecuencia) pero así sí lograrán ajustarla jeje y en dos patadas. De cualquier manera, me parece mejor opción la slimjim... mucho más fácil de construir, más fácil de ajustar, blah blah blah... irradía en un ángulo más bajo que un dipolo abierto, lo que equivale a un área de cobertura más reducido, pero se llega mejor... que se yo... la prefiero por sobre el dipolo abierto (de momento).


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 13, 2009)

hola gente ablando de transmisores,ese de veronica esta bueno,yo tengo un trasnmisor que la frecuencia es 100% estable,no se corre para nada,y lleva muchisimo menos componentes,y el ajuste de frecuencia se hace por medio de un potenciometro,


----------



## Dircio (Oct 13, 2009)

Porque no pones alguna foto o algo más para conocer tu veronika amigo, eso de ajustar la frecuencia a travez de un potenciometro suena interesante. Pon datos que podamos bajar y armar tambien amigo.

Saludos y gracias por tu buena intención.


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 13, 2009)

si te los mando te cuento de ante mano,el oscilador esta a cargo de 2 varicaps el BB105 el BB205,y el integrado es el MC1648,IRE A LA CASA DE ALGUN AMIGO PARA ESCANEARLO,Y LO SUBO


----------



## Cacho (Oct 13, 2009)

Por favor, sigan con el desarrollo de este nuevo circuito en algún otro tema para no desvirtuar este dedicado al Veronica.
Gracias


----------



## japifer (Nov 3, 2009)

hola amigos tanto tiempo sin ablar, bueno les comento que e cometido un error vastante grave con respecto al ultimo post que puse (anterior a este) donde adjunto el PLL modificado para trabajarlo con un cristal de 2MHz. se que es muy tarde para alguno pero no quiero quedar mal con nadie, me di cuenta que avia postiado el diagrama de prueba que tenia para simular osea estaba malo, tengo el original, y como mensiono funciona de maravilla con un simple cristal de 2MHz, el cual a la salida del divisor entrega una señal de 6250 Hz al igual que el PLL con el cristal de 6.4MHz. le adjunto el esquema.
por otra parte quisiera saver si alguien tiene una etapa de potencia para este veronica, para podr acoplarle a la salida del modulador de 5W que me pueda fasilitar por favor y que este provado ya por favor para no entrar en detalles con este


----------



## Em4zzz (Nov 9, 2009)

hola soy nuevo aca, arme el pll veronica con el lm7001 y el pic 16f84, de redfield y viczea, pero hay una preguntilla, programe el pic y todo anda perfectamente, pero no sintetiza, o sea, me falta comprar la pantalla lcd, será por eso que no me funciona? o no es necesaria para que el pic funcione? por favor el que me pueda ayudar que me responda o que me agregue o me escriba  a mi correo electronico, (noleílasnormas@hotmail.com) espero respuestas    Abrazos


----------



## Redfield29 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hola. El transmisor debe trabajar sin la pantalla LCD, solo que no tendrás la visualización de la frecuencia en que se encuentre operando. Por defecto la frecuencia de trabajo es de 100.0 Mhz. Antes debo preguntarte si el led de enganche está encendiendo y si el voltaje en el emisor del BC558 es de aprox. 5V. De no ser así deberás mover el condensador variable del VCO hasta que el led se encienda. Debo agregar que este tranmisor no engancha en la totalidad de la banda de FM (88-108Mhz) sin que sea necesario mover el trimmer del VCO. El intervalo de frecuencia en donde engancha sin mover el trimmer es de aproximadamente unos 12Mhz. Para explicarme mejor mediante un ejemplo: Si calibramos todo ok enganchándolo en 100.0Mhz podrá enganchar sin mover nada desde 94.0Mhz hasta 106.0Mhz. Para el resto de frecuencias habrá que mover ligeramente el trimmer del VCO hasta conseguir el enganche. 

Saludos.


----------



## Em4zzz (Nov 9, 2009)

redfield por favor si estas en linea agregame al msn noleílasnormas@hotmail.com necesito ayuda profesional

ya puse el lcd, pero el problema aca es que cuando arranca el programa dice lockending 5 4 3 2 1 segundos, y despues arranca en 100 mhz y corre hasta que llega a 107.9 mhz 108.. y ahi se queda y el led de lock esta siempre prendido, con un color suave, como que no funciona muy bien moves el down y despues se vuelve rapidamente al 107.9 108 mhz sin ocasionar ningun cambio al oscilador :S nisiqiera provando con el trimer,otro problema mas es que el pll deja sin audio al oscilador-


----------



## yamil2009 (Nov 12, 2009)

En esta pagina publique un amplificador RF de 300W, aunque esta en otro tema lo publique en ese lugar, creo que debi postearlo en un tema aparte verdad?. Espero te sirva. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/compresor-limitador-veronica-25465/

atte YAMIL


----------



## Em4zzz (Nov 12, 2009)

Jaja copadisimo, ya me funciono el vero con pll y lcd , era un capacitor de el oscilador que va en paralelo con el trimmer , gracias a viczea2002 y especialmente a redfield29 que es un capo y muy buena persona.

Logre hacerlo funcionar gracias a un amigo que me presto el frecuencimetro



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Ya viste a Jasper. No lo vas a ver dos veces, ni a las letritas rojas ya. Los posts escritos como "en un chat de mocosos" (Gracias AGuevara) se van a Moderación directamente.


----------



## Em4zzz (Nov 20, 2009)

Es para tanto? me parece que no.


----------



## viczea2002 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hola Amigos:
Previo saludos les comento que estuve fuera de mi ciudad por un buen tiempo, pues me da mucho gusto que el vero con  LCD les haya funcionado.

Un abrazo a todos, especialmente a Moises Calderon y a Redfield29


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 23, 2009)

Amigo Victor, vuestro silencio, ya era preocupante, aunque por lo que se, espero hayan sido positivas vuestras  gestiones, un abrazo a usted, y a todos los miembros del foro.


----------



## anton1086 (Dic 3, 2009)

http://www.agelectronica.com/inicio.htm

esto es en México, espero te sirva..

Saludos...


----------



## gusy180662 (Dic 3, 2009)

Redfield29 dijo:


> Amigos, posteo el archivo HEX del microcontrolador PIC16F84 del transmisor modificado. La frecuencia predeterminada de transmisión es de 100.0Mhz con pasos de 100Khz desde 87.5 hasta 108.0 Mhz.
> 
> Saludos.



Saludos desde Venezuela..!! estuve viendo su diseño del pll con lcd con el LM7001 muy interezante su proyecto..!! me gustaria saber si el pic 16f84a tiene la opcion para grabar un dial determinado y si no se borra la frecuencia ya programada..!!??


----------



## Redfield29 (Dic 3, 2009)

Respondiendo a la pregunta del colega Gusy180662, cada vez que se cambia la frecuencia, una rutina del programa guarda este valor en la memoria eeprom del microcontrolador, de manera que al apagarlo y encenderlo nuevamente no se pierde la frecuencia grabada.

Aprovecho el post para publicar unas fotos del Verónica modificado con LM7001, construido por nuestro amigo Em4zzz. Felicitaciones por el ensamblaje del vero, quedó Ok.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 5, 2009)

Hola, yo quería hacer una consulta respecto al pll que tiene Dircio. Me interesa usar sólo el pll y según la hoja de datos del 74f74 se banca hasta 125mhz... ahora, como del veronica toma la señal de unos de los transistores del oscilador (entre 44 y 54 mhz) supongo que habría que hacer uso del otro ff del 74f74 (ya que sólo usa uno) para poder usarlo en un tx cualquiera (y así tomar entre 88 y 108 mhz)... peeeeeero como hacer? la verdad que de esto ni idea y por eso les pido un poco de orientación.


----------



## Redfield29 (Dic 5, 2009)

Hola, he revisado el circuito y el verónica usa los 2 flip flops del 74ALS74 o el 74S74. Puedes usarlo tal y como está en el diseño original y adaptarlo para tu circuito.


----------



## Dircio (Dic 5, 2009)

Hola, DJ_GLEN si el problema es el cristal para usar solo el PLL para tus propósitos, aqui está la modificacion que ya conocemos, aquí ya no entra el cristal de 6.4Mhz si no el de 4Mhz que es mas común.

Los amigos que subieron la informacion en este mismo foro hicieron varias correcciones a su debido tiempo y ya todo se concentra en este archivo.
Espero te sirva.

Ojala puedas informarnos de tus resultados. Saludos a todos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 5, 2009)

Hola, me refería a este:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/170496/ _ 
Repito la idea, es poder emplear el sintetizador en cualquier transmisor y no sólo en los que funcionen con oscilador compuesto como el verónica.

saludos,


----------



## gusy180662 (Dic 11, 2009)

Saludos Redfield29..!!
me entusiame en armar el veronica con lcd..!! ya lo arme pero tengo un problema...
grave el pic con el hex con los siguientes fusibles osc XT, WDT marcado, PWRT no marcado, CP no marcado.. el caso es que se ilumina la pantalla pero no da ningun caracter solo las barras cuando ajusto el brillo y no engancha ni enciende el led..
mi pregunta es en el diseño del pcb donde se ven los componentes donde va marcado la coneccion del LCD los numeros de pines coinciden con los del LCD 2 x 16..?? ya que he hecho todas las conecciones tal cual.. y la otra pregunta el pic deveria generar los caracteres de arranque asi no este conectado al integrado pll..??
espero su orientacion.. Gracias de antemano..!!


----------



## Redfield29 (Dic 11, 2009)

Hola, respondiendo a tus preguntas

- El HEX ya tiene los fusibles configurados y son: XT y WDT activados, el resto va desactivado.
- En el diseño del PCB, el orden de los pines del conector del LCD no son como se disponen físicamente en un LCD, es por ello que están numerados para hacerlo coincidir al momento de soldar los cables del mismo. Seguimos trabajando en la modificación del PCB para que tenga el orden adecuado para poder instalar un conector directamente al PCB. Hay que tener muy en cuenta que no todos los LCD de 2x16 tienen exactamente el mismo número de pines. Algunos tienen 14, otros 16. Los 2 pines adicionales pertenecen al backlight (luz de fondo pines 15 y 16). Incluso hay algunos LCD en el que el pin 15 es + y en otros es - y viceversa; por lo que recomiendo guiarse de la ficha técnica del LCD para evitar porblemas de conexionado.
- Sin conectar el IC PLL (lm7001) el LCD debe mostrar la frecuencia de trabajo y el mensaje "Unlock", ya que no está recibiendo la señal confirmando el enganche del PLL.

Finalmente, estoy subiendo una nueva versión del HEX en la que el mensaje de la segunda línea se desplaza a lo largo del LCD; corrección de un condensador duplicado en el PCB (C38) y el valor de C4 (15pf).

Agradezco a los colegas Viczea2002 y Em4zzz por las sugerencias, hacerme saber los errores encontrados y la edición de los archivos para efectuar las correcciones.

Saludos.


----------



## gusy180662 (Dic 12, 2009)

Saludos Redfield29..!!
Gracias por tu orientacion..!!
ya corregi los pines del LCD y ya visualizo los caracteres..!!
te comento que el hex anterior no me engancha....
el nuevo hex funciona de lujo..!!
me gustaria ponerle nombre rotativo pero ya seria emsamblando el asm para el hex..!!
y muchas gracias por tan buen aporte..!! Felicitaciones y Feliz navidad y prospero año nuevo..!!


----------



## Redfield29 (Dic 12, 2009)

Hola, que bueno que este funcionando ok. 

Una última recomendación para el Veronica y cualquier circuito de RF: los cristales deben de estar con la carcasa metálica conectada a tierra para evitar problemas de interferencias externas al oscilador del cristal. Para ello basta con soldarle a la carcasa uno de los pines sobrantes de una resistencia o capacitor y soldar el otro extremo hacia la tierra del PCB.

Saludos.


----------



## gusy180662 (Dic 13, 2009)

Saludos redfield29..!!
te comento que haciendo pruebas en todas las frecuencias he notado que en algunos diales me enciende el led de lock y en otras no... me da unlock en la pantalla pero si engancha la frecuencia..!!??
he ajustado el trimmer capacitivo para ponerlo en un cierto rango de enganche pero el led solo enciende en un maximo de 5 frecuencias enganchadas... las demas las engancha pero no enciende el led de lock..!!????
esperando tu acesoramiento gracias de antemano..!!


----------



## gusy180662 (Dic 14, 2009)

Correjido el problema..!!
despues anexo algunas variantes sobre el diseño..!!
Gracias Redfiel29 por tan buen aporte..!!


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 14, 2009)

Hola amigos, he estado mirando este post y he visto y leido casi todo, ahora mi pregunta, ¿ para que sirve concretamente este aparatito ??

me suena por el tema del PLL de algun sistema para emisoras.... pero no estoy seguro , no suelo estar por este campo de señal ..

gracias de antemano, un saludo


----------



## tercules (Ene 7, 2010)

Hola amigos  del foro el  PLL Verónica  es el problema de  conseguir el cristal, pero lo modifique con cristal de 4 MHZ  a paso de 25khz y trabaja Ok de acuerdo ala tabla  de los interruptores ya pronto subiré las fotos y el diagrama.
 A también había  un pll verónica de pocos  componentes  lo hice trabaja OK el único problema  es que sale con un silbido y trabaja desde los 30MHZ hasta 115MHz.
Hasta pronto


----------



## fer_jazz (Ene 7, 2010)

Excelente tercules seria bueno que postearas la modificación del veronica y del otro circuito del cual hablas para asi experimentar con PLL.


----------



## tercules (Ene 9, 2010)

Estos días estoy ocupado  y  fuera de mi casa ala semana que viene subiré para que puedan observar y modificar si desean. Hasta  otra oportunidad


----------



## tercules (Ene 11, 2010)

tercules dijo:


> Estos días estoy ocupado  y  fuera de mi casa ala semana que viene subiré para que puedan observar y modificar si desean. Hasta  otra oportunidad


Amigos del foro aquí subo las fotografías  del pll que anteriormente les indicaba, el diagrama no pude encontrar en mis archivos, pero ya pueden trabajar atraes de la foto yo en muchas oportunidades trabaje a base  de fotografías saque su diagrama, ya  subiré en cuanto lo encuentre. Los integrados son  cristal de 4MHZ, 4060,74ls193, 4046,74ls74, 2 74ls393, 74F74 diodos 1N4148, transistores 2N2222, 2N4427, C710 para el 74F74 y trabaja en  12.5KHZ también puede trabaja en 25KHZ anulando el 74sl74.cualquiera duda escribas aquí al foro. Saludos desde cusco Perú mi correo  es mejor seguir las normas@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 13, 2010)

Hola Tercules, tu transmisor se ve muy interesante. Sobre todo el pll. Con todo este asunto del verónica estoy aprendiendo mucho sobre el pll en así y como adaptarlo a mis necesidades (no necesariamente a la banda comercial). Si podes postear el diagrama un lujo.

Saludos,


----------



## tercules (Ene 17, 2010)

tercules dijo:


> Amigos del foro aquí subo las fotografías  del pll que anteriormente les indicaba, el diagrama no pude encontrar en mis archivos, pero ya pueden trabajar atraes de la foto yo en muchas oportunidades trabaje a base  de fotografías saque su diagrama, ya  subiré en cuanto lo encuentre. Los integrados son  cristal de 4MHZ, 4060,74ls193, 4046,74ls74, 2 74ls393, 74F74 diodos 1N4148, transistores 2N2222, 2N4427, C710 para el 74F74 y trabaja en  12.5KHZ también puede trabaja en 25KHZ anulando el 74sl74.cualquiera duda escribas aquí al foro. Saludos desde cusco Perú mi correo  es mejor seguir las normas@forosdeelectronica.com



Buenos Amigo del foro me están pidiendo el diagrama, ya pronto lo subiré + 2 pll
 Que en estos inatentes estoy trabajando y trabajan bien son bien estables  el diagrama del anterior que subí no lo encontré estos días lo buscare  para subirlo


----------



## tercules (Ene 20, 2010)

Amigos del  foro aquí les envió el diagrama del oscilador FM   esta  en  formato  de pdf con  la placa pcb  wizard  también les indico  este oscilador trabaja oke  con el caff o pll   de verónica  solamente a que  hacer trabajar el 74F74  x 4. Ya pronto subiré las fotos  y  el esquema  ya lo estoy probando. Espero que escriban aquí al foro.
Hasta otra oportunidad. Antes de irme me olvidarme  también les envió la etapa de amplificación  de 45W  RF  FM   de salida que  esta comprobado trabaja oke .


----------



## tercel (Feb 1, 2010)

se ve muy interesante este pll veremos que se puede aser gracias tercules
postea mas datos saludos


----------



## exetv (Feb 1, 2010)

esta fantastico! muy buenoooo, si podes amigo subi lista de componentes y pcb, saludoss


----------



## exetv (Feb 4, 2010)

te hago una consulta tercules, el 2sc1971 no esta al reves en el pcb ? me parece que la pata 1 es base, la 2 es emisor y la 3 colector, corregime si me equivoco, saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 5, 2010)

Efectivamente, el 2sc 1971, esta al reves en el impreso, como lo indica exetv, creo que hay que tener cuidado al postear algun circuito, porque inducen al error y decepciones a muchos, y no creo que trabaje ok, si esta  conectado asi, saludos


----------



## tercel (Feb 6, 2010)

hola tercules esta bueno podrias subir el archivo de la placa para verla en el pcb wisard desde ya mil gracias
 y el valor de los componentes....



tercules dijo:


> Amigos del foro aquí les envió el diagrama del oscilador FM esta en formato de pdf con la placa pcb wizard también les indico este oscilador trabaja oke con el caff o pll de verónica solamente a que hacer trabajar el 74F74 x 4. Ya pronto subiré las fotos y el esquema ya lo estoy probando. Espero que escriban aquí al foro.
> Hasta otra oportunidad. Antes de irme me olvidarme también les envió la etapa de amplificación de 45W RF FM de salida que esta comprobado trabaja oke .


 esta bueno podrias subir el archivo de la placa para verla en el pcb wisard desde ya mil gracias
 y el valor de los componentes


----------



## tercules (Feb 7, 2010)

Bueno nuevamente un saludo a todos uds. del foro leyendo  toda vuestra inquietudes acerca  del    C1971. Tengan Mucho cuidado para  armar Porque la pata  del medio (2) es el Emisor. Porque yo me  equivoque por  no tener información y  lo mate en mis anteriores Trabajos. Por esa razón es  que ya no cometo errores y ese trabajo es que subí esta comprobado háganlo ojo cerrado  y me cuentan saludos de  .cusco Perú.

para aclarar  un poco mas.del C1971
1 base  
2 emisor
3 colecto. 
Y el C1972 1 base, 2 colector, 3 emisor

Mil disculpas  de la placa es cierto que esta al revés en los componentes es porque en mi anterior trabajo al planchar me salio al revés y por eso lo había invertido el pcb  ya subiré el PCB DE LA PLACA   para que corrijan ese error listo para planchar  y montar los componentes.


----------



## fmcaos (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola. Yo armé un transmisor PLL con el MC145152P2 y noto que tengo que entrar con un nivel bastante bajo de audio porque sino satura, es que para que se escuche bien el nivel de audio resulta muy inferior al resto de las emisoras. Como lo puedo corregir? Se solucionaría cambiando el diodo varicap? Saludos


----------



## tercules (Feb 9, 2010)

Esta aquí  la placa impresa de los 45W listo para planchar  y montar los componentes 
Así que ya pueden trabajar .pronto subiré  otro caff  que hice y trabaja Ok. 
Subiré fotos  + diagrama. Hasta pronto.


----------



## exetv (Feb 9, 2010)

hola amigo tercules, recorda que el 2cs1971 esta al reves, en el pcb no esta corregido me parece, saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 10, 2010)

El PCB, esta en espejo al pasarlo al cobre, queda normal, saludos


----------



## viczea2002 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Estimados colegas del foro:*
*Volviendo despues de mucho tiempo, en breve les presentare el Veronica modificado totalmente acabado en su gabinete, esto gracias a la colaboracion de amigos muy buenos de este foro.*

Aqui va un par de fotos del gabinete. *made in casa*


----------



## exetv (Feb 19, 2010)

amigo tercules te pido un favor, me encantaria realizar este proyecto  (pll) pero ya me perdi y no se bien cual es el pcb, me harias el favor de postearlo? desde ya un millon de gracias, saludos


----------



## Cacho (Feb 19, 2010)

*Muy *lindo Viczea.
Se ve muy bien ese Vero.

Saludos


----------



## viczea2002 (Feb 19, 2010)

Gracias Colega:
Proximamente, os presentare en pleno funcionamiento

Saludos


Viczea2002


PD.
Algo importante, todos la informacion sobre este vero esta en este foro


----------



## exetv (Feb 20, 2010)

amigo tercules, en un esquema que posteaste aparece un pll que me re gusto, si serias tan amable podrias poner la placa asi la armo? un abrazo y saludos


----------



## JUANMERIDA (Feb 21, 2010)

japifer dijo:


> hola amigos tanto tiempo sin ablar, bueno les comento que e cometido un error vastante grave con respecto al ultimo post que puse (anterior a este) donde adjunto el PLL modificado para trabajarlo con un cristal de 2MHz. se que es muy tarde para alguno pero no quiero quedar mal con nadie, me di cuenta que avia postiado el diagrama de prueba que tenia para simular osea estaba malo, tengo el original, y como mensiono funciona de maravilla con un simple cristal de 2MHz, el cual a la salida del divisor entrega una señal de 6250 Hz al igual que el PLL con el cristal de 6.4MHz. le adjunto el esquema.
> por otra parte quisiera saver si alguien tiene una etapa de potencia para este veronica, para podr acoplarle a la salida del modulador de 5W que me pueda fasilitar por favor y que este provado ya por favor para no entrar en detalles con este


mi pana, necesito un favor, de todos los pll que he visto el tuyo me parecio mas facil, quisiera saber si ese le pll le sirve para cualquier circuito transmisor, y si tu ya los haz utilizado. y si me puedes esplicar por ensima su funcionamiento se lo adradezco.


----------



## herx_goth (Mar 6, 2010)

hola vicea 

me gusto tu vero,,, , tomale fotos sin tapa, me gustaria ver l a  distribucion que hisiste de los componentes .. grasias...

falta poco para enpesa a construir el mio..


----------



## viczea2002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hola
Herx_goth, en cuanto lo termine  tomare las fotos que sean necesarias para publicarlos.

Saludos.


----------



## andreiu (Mar 14, 2010)

hola.una pregunta viczea2002 que codificador estereo le pusiste a tu vero?es que yo tengo otra pero no se que codificador ponerll.e intentado con uno con un ba1404 pero no me gusta mucho.gracias


----------



## viczea2002 (Mar 14, 2010)

Bueno; previo saludos, doy respuesta a la pregunta del colega.
Es de Panaxis, que el colega Moises Calderon aporto en el foro, suena bien.

un abrazo.


----------



## jafra (Mar 16, 2010)

hola a todos   amigos del foro  soy nuevo en esto y quisisera queme ayuden  les comento, arme el veronica pll con el mc145162 que encontre en un telefono usado;de hecho encontre varios     asi que  quise darle un uso y no esten desperdiciados y funciona bien   en toda la banda de 88 a 108 aun no  arme elpsb  esta ahi todoenmarañado  pero eso si para poder subrir todo el ancho debanda  tuve que usar dos varipaps porque anteriomente    con el diseño original el ancho debanda no  pasaba de los 4 Mhz arme este circuito con un pic16f84 pero casi ni mesobran patillas   pero se me  ocurrio que podria hacerlo demanera que  fuera de un control digital mas comodo por decirlo asi    osea  manejarlo con untecladotalves o un encoderestodelencoder no lo tengo claro si alguien me lo explicaria lo agradeceria un  chorro) y entre otras cosas el apagado no se me ocurren muchas ideas al  momento hacer un programa de manera que sea como un boton power  que apague todo el transmisor pero que mantenga el pic en estado de reposo, otra cuestion es agregarle un amplificador de 20 o 30 watts el problema es que el veronica es de un watt  y los amplificadores necesitan 3wat para ser excitados  nose como podria modificar la parte de salida del veronica para queme mande los 3 watt nose quetransistores podriausar  o si la mismaconfiguracion  u otra  o si saben de algun libro o sitio web donde pueda encontrarinfo para saber como hacer el analisis del circuito bueno amigos espero me puedan ayudar  me urge terminar el proyectopuesto queel semestre ya acaba    una ves terminado  pasare lasfotos y toda la info  haber si alguien se anima a hacerlo  grasias  por todo de ante mano


----------



## tercules (Mar 16, 2010)

Hola amigos Aunque estoy todavía en deuda   con el pcb que iba subir ya lo subiré estos días un poco de paciencia.
Acerca del amigo Jafra indica de su trabajo que esta realizando que se le de una mano  pero seria interesante que suba su  diagrama i el asm  para darle una manito.
Algún amigo comentaba Arriba   acerca de un codificador Estéreo, instalar en el transmisor, lo mas fácil es  hacer es con pic  16F84A ,3  integrados  Si gustan el diagrama lo subo. Hasta próxima.


----------



## exetv (Mar 18, 2010)

hola tercules, si podes estaria barbaro que subas el diagrama del codificador estereo, saludos


----------



## Dano (Mar 18, 2010)

Muy bueno el gabinete, hasta parece armado por una empresa 

En base a los testeos que fui realizando ultimamente llegue a la conclusión que si el proyecto va a ser profesional con licencia para salir al aire y demas, rinde comprar el airomate (software de pc que codifica stereo ademas de que incluye funciones RDS) y una interface de sonido de 192khz

Saludos


----------



## tercules (Mar 26, 2010)

Bueno aquí subo el diagrama del codificador estereo  que me lo pidió el amigo exetv  el día lunes subiré el Hex  del PIC hasta otra oportunidad.


----------



## exetv (Mar 27, 2010)

mil gracias amigo tercules , lo unico que no pude abrir el pcb, cuando subas el hex del pic lo armo, un abrazo y mil gracias por tu aporte


----------



## tercules (Mar 30, 2010)

Aquí va parte del codificador  ahora lo pueden provar *Y* comenten en el foro. Hasta otra oportunidad.

Ojala que suba esta ves .Aquí va parte del codificador  ahora lo pueden provar *Y* comenten en el foro. Hasta otra oportunidad.


----------



## exetv (Mar 30, 2010)

gracias amigo, saludos, exelente aporte.


----------



## rafanate (Abr 14, 2010)

hola amigo tercules la verdad no se si es mucho pedir, pero no sera posible q*UE* subas el archivo ensamblador del codigo del codificador estereo, es para ver como es y si es posible hacerle algunas modificaciones... sobre todo para mostrarlo en clases...


----------



## JUANMERIDA (Abr 14, 2010)

no consigo el creital de 6.4 mhz...

yo voy hacer el ppl veronica con una baquelita perforada abra algun problema? y hare la modificacion del cristal a 4mhz..? abra algun problema tambien?


----------



## andreiu (Abr 14, 2010)

amigo juan merida por alli hay un post con el pcb de la vero ya con la modificacion para el cristal de 4 mhz ya hecha.y funcciona 100% lo he hecho yo hace unos meses y todo ok.un saludo


----------



## JUANMERIDA (Abr 14, 2010)

mosies que componentes me da la freciencia de trabajo, de la banda comercial es de cir por ejemplo quiero sintonizar 92.3Mhz que componentes me da esa frecuencia, el circuito tanque? el trimer Vc1? si es asi el pll solo funciona para que se estabilice esa frecuencia?, y otra rpegunta a la salida de la Xor siempre es un bajo? por favor me gustaria que me aclararas eso del veronica que aparece en la primera pagina... gracias


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 15, 2010)

AMigo JuanMerida, los componentes que generan la frecuencia son las bobinas, el variable, y tambien interviene el varicap, en el caso del veronica, trabajan a la mitad de la frecuencia de operacion,a la salida del primer 2n4427, ya tienes la frecuencia de operacion, el PLL sirve para mantener estable la frecuencia, preguntas que siempre a la salida de un transmisor hay un bajo, te refieres a un filtro pasabajos?, pues si, este circuito se utiliza para eliminar las frecuencias, que se generan en multiplos superiores a la frecuencia de operacion, y que pueden causar interferencias en otros servicios, si deseas una explicacion adicional, este servidor, y muchos de los que participan en este foro te ayudaremos, para que hagas funcionar tu  transmisor Veronica, ah, es recomendable que en equipos que trabajan con RF, lo ensambles  en un circuito  impreso, y en el foro hay el diseño, ya para este caso, un abrazo


----------



## JUANMERIDA (Abr 15, 2010)

gracias mi pana.... por todo... sea como sea mi materia esta dependiendo de este proyecto,y solo tengo 6 semanas, y pues te estare ladillando un poco... jejeje es que de verdad he construido varios proyecto pero hacer un transmisor no es nada facil... y de la teoria a la practica siempre hay un trecho, quiero aparte de montarlo saber bien como fuciona. bueno mi ultima pregunta era a la salida del pll que va a la base del transistor bc558 (TR1), que por lo que veo sale del ci 74ls86, que esta comparando la frecuencia de referencia de 6.25K con la que viene del divisor que tambien tiene que ser 6.25k, mi duda es que veo que siempre va a comparar estas frecuencias y pues va a salir un bajo a la salida de ci 74ls86? es eso cierto?  o como funciona esa parte del pll?.. mi otra es que no encuentro los transistores que estan en la lista abra unos equevalentes?

la modulacion se hace con los transistores TR2, TR3, TR4, TR5 y los componenetes que estan a su alrededor? sabras de algun libro que contenga algo de teoria para la modulacion o para cualquier parte de este proyecto?


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 16, 2010)

Estimado amigo: a la entrada del TR1, llega un voltaje de control, para polarizar de esta manera el varicap, la frecuencia de referencia siempre sera 6.25 KHz, y la frecuencia que viene del divisor tambien tendra que ser de 6.25KHz, la misma que se logra cambiando la division que se realiza , al cambiar de posicion los dip switch, espero ser claro, la modulacion no se realiza con los transistores tr2,tr3, tr4,tr5, ellos  en union  de la bobina L1 , el VC1, y el varicap, fijan la frecuencia de trabajo,la modulacion se realiza con el audio que ingresa a traves de Tr1, y varia el voltaje que  llega al varicap. los transistores de l oscilador tienen que ser para alta frecuencia, y de las caracteristicas del BF494, los BC, son de proposito general, hay muchos que pueden funcionar realizando la funcion que ellos hacen , pero hay que tener cuidado en la distribucion de sus pines, buscare en mis archivos alguna informacion adicional que pueda servirte, espero ser  claro , y entendible en mis explicaciones, las mismas que te dicen a grandes rasgos la forma que funciona este circuito

Amigo te envio este link, que espero te sea util a vos, como a muchos del foro que siguen este hilo. http://nrgkits.shopfactory.com/workshop/index.htm
un abrazo a todos.


----------



## viczea2002 (May 9, 2010)

Estimados colegas, aqui les envio el vero en su gabinete y el lineal de 300 vatios, pues aun esta pendiente el acabado del gabinete de este ultimo; ah tambien la antena circular, espero vuestros comentarios. 
Finalmente quiero agradecer a los colegas Redfiel por su ayuda en el montaje del vero y de manera muy especial a Moises Calderon por ser el artifice para el montaje del lineal de 300 vatios, asi como por facilitarme su laboratorio y equipos para calibrarlos.

Un abrazo a todos.

PD. Todo el equipo es made in casa.


----------



## moises calderon (May 10, 2010)

Excelente, y felicitaciones amigo Viczea, no creo merecer ese agradecimiento, solo hice algo, en apoyo de un gran amigo, y como lo hago por todos los amigos del foro, que respetan y valoran los aportes, por  mas sencillos que ellos sean, aporto mi grano de arena, con la experiencia que me brindan mis cerca de 40 años, (aunque no significa que este viejo ,eh)entregados a la electronica, y la radiodifusion, un abrazo a todos, y aunque quizas un poco tarde, un saludo y mis mejores deseos, a todas las madres y esposas, de los foristas


----------



## Cacho (May 10, 2010)

Una belleza ese transmisor Viczea... Felicitaciones.


----------



## djmyky (May 10, 2010)

*QU*e da ok 

saludos  viczeas de Ayacucho


----------



## richard alonso (May 10, 2010)

felicitaciones por el proyecto,muy prolijo,muy presentable,me da pena no aber aportado nada sobre ese proyecto,pero me alegro porque pertenesco a un exelentisimo foro,donde sus integrantes dan todo sin pedir nada a cambio,eso hace grande a este foro,por las exelentes personas que lo integran,un saludo desde minas,departamento de lavalleja,uruguay


----------



## viczea2002 (May 10, 2010)

Muchas gracias colegas, por vuestros comentarios.


----------



## waga (May 16, 2010)

viendo estos trabajos uno se inspira. Te felicito se ve muy bien.


----------



## viczea2002 (May 16, 2010)

aqui va el avance del gabinete de 300 vat.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 17, 2010)

muy bueno ,que prolijo  ¡ felicitaciones¡


----------



## viczea2002 (May 25, 2010)

Estimados colegas:
Luego de largas horas de trabajo por fin se termino el lineal de 300 vatios, que incluye un circuito de proteccion contra; temperaturas altas y ROE indeseable, ah tambien fuente regulada....todo ello gracias a los aportes de los colegas con mayor conocimiento y experiencias.

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Dano (May 25, 2010)

viczea2002 dijo:


> Estimados colegas:
> Luego de largas horas de trabajo por fin se termino el lineal de 300 vatios, que incluye un circuito de proteccion contra; temperaturas altas y ROE indeseable, ah tambien fuente regulada....todo ello gracias a los aportes de los colegas con mayor conocimiento y experiencias.
> 
> Un abrazo a todos.




Puedes subir todos esos esquemas al foro, asi no quedan perdidos?

Saludos


----------



## viczea2002 (May 25, 2010)

Con mucho gusto:
Todo lo relacionado al VCO-Veronica esta comentado con sus respectivos esquemas, layout, lista de componentes, HEX del PIC, etc, en este mismo foro, los mismos que fueron suscritos por los colegas Redfiel, Moises Calderon y este vuestro servidor.
Respecto al lineal aqui van los link....
http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/PSU Fixed 50 Volt - 10 Amp/blf278pcb.gif

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/PSU Fixed 50 Volt - 10 Amp/blf278place.gif

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 300 Watt (BLF278)/1to4-input-transformer.gif

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 300 Watt (BLF278)/BLF278(rev.1)-comp.BMP

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 300 Watt (BLF278)/BLF278(rev.1)-pcb.BMP

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 300 Watt (BLF278)/BLF278(rev.1)-silk.BMP

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 300 Watt (BLF278)/L1(construction).gif

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 300 Watt (BLF278)/Parts.txt


----------



## Dano (May 25, 2010)

viczea2002 dijo:


> Con mucho gusto:
> Todo lo relacionado al VCO-Veronica esta comentado con sus respectivos esquemas, layout, lista de componentes, HEX del PIC, etc, en este mismo foro, los mismos que fueron suscritos por los colegas Redfiel, Moises Calderon y este vuestro servidor.
> Respecto al lineal aqui van los link....
> http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/PSU Fixed 50 Volt - 10 Amp/blf278pcb.gif
> ...



Gracias Viczea, de esta forma tenemos todo ordenadito y ya sabemos de donde sacar info de un transmitter SS de 300W .

Saludos


----------



## exetv (Jun 9, 2010)

hola amigos, estoy armando el vero de 1w con cristal de 4mhz pero tengo una duda, solo usa 3 bf199 en el oscilador? porque vi otros circuitos con 4 bf494, puede ser? gracias desde ya a quien pueda aclararme esto, saludos.


----------



## Dircio (Jun 11, 2010)

Hola colegas, Tarde pero muy seguro, Aqui tienen toda la informacion de la modificacion del PLL Veronica para trabajar con cristal de 4MHZ.
En una segunda entrega les envío la cerigrafia y el diagrama del mismo, Y como dicen aquí; este es el mejor lugar para que no se pierdan las cosas je je je.
En hora buena a todos y que sean muy felices armando este precioso PLL, aqui lo tienen funcionando al 100%.
Saludos y gracias tambien a todos los que aportaron esta información, yo solo lo inserté en la cerigrafia y reacomode algunas piezas y claro que primero lo probé y despues a compartirlo.
Otra vez gracias a todos los del foro.


----------



## exetv (Jun 12, 2010)

hola amigos del foro, queria agradecer a dircio por el gran aporte que a echo ,me a despejado la duda que tenia, mil gracias nuevamente dircio y continuare con este hermoso proyecto, saludos.


----------



## Dircio (Jun 13, 2010)

Hola otra vez, gracias a todos amigo exetv porque somos varios los que vamos aportando ya muy pronto lo haras tambien.
Hay un dato que debes tomar en cuenta para centrar tu frecuencia, se trata del capacitor de 33p que esta junto al cristal, si le pones uno variable (trimer) podras centrarla mejor. El PLL de la foto està en la 107.5Mhz pero en el frecuencimetro mostraba 107.487 aproximadamente y con un arreglo de tres capacitores quedò en 107.500.
Recuerda que en los ajustes lo primero que debes buscar es tu frecuencia elegida sin conectar la señal de los integrados, es decir primero ajusta el oscilador (vco), yo lo que hago es cortar la alimentacion del propio PLL asi lo dejo sin funcionar, despues de estar seguro que ya estoy en frecuencia, lo conecto, programo los swiches y ya solo retoco el trimer del oscilador y de inmediato veo como empieza a parpadear el led verde hasta quedar totalmente prendido, al final ya solo retoco un poco las bobinas del filtro pasabajo para estar seguro de que lo que obtengo es la frecuencia central. Animo que esto esta muy divertido. Saludos a todos.


----------



## herx_goth (Jun 13, 2010)

HOLA VICZEA

gracias por la infor sobre el lineal...ya esta funcionando mi vero con LCD jejejjej  IGUAL AL TUYO ,,jejejeje.
No me quedo muy claro como contruir el tramformador de rf del lineal de 300
.. porfavor muetre mas fotos .. gracias.....


----------



## exetv (Jun 13, 2010)

hola amigos del foro, nuevamente quiero agradecer a dircio por la informacion,gracias nuevamente y desde ya tengo en cuenta tus consejos que son de mucha utilidad, saludos.


----------



## exetv (Jun 22, 2010)

amigos del foro, ya avance bastante con este proyecto, ya lo estoy armando y me aparece la siguiente duda, estoy armando el de cristal de 4 mhz, las bobinas del oscilador y ampli de 1w son iguales que el de 6.4mhz en teoria, pero L7 ? no figura en la tabla, estoy haciendo todas las bobinas con alambre de 1 mm,es correcto?  saludos y espero no ser muy pregunton jajaja


----------



## joakiy (Jun 22, 2010)

exetv dijo:


> amigos del foro, ya avance bastante con este proyecto, ya lo estoy armando y me aparece la siguiente duda, estoy armando el de cristal de 4 mhz, las bobinas del oscilador y ampli de 1w son iguales que el de 6.4mhz en teoria, pero L7 ? no figura en la tabla, estoy haciendo todas las bobinas con alambre de 1 mm,es correcto?  saludos y espero no ser muy pregunton jajaja



L7 es igual a L6, y es totalmente correcto hacer las bobinas con hilos de 1mm, no es crítico, pero mejor si es hilo *esmaltado* de 1mm para que no entren en contacto las espiras entre sí.


----------



## exetv (Jun 23, 2010)

muchisimas gracias amigo joakiy, continuare con este hermoso proyecto, saludos.


----------



## Em4zzz (Jun 30, 2010)

Muy Bueno Viczea hermoso esta el transmisor


----------



## viczea2002 (Jun 30, 2010)

Gracias colega, es el producto y la concurrencia de varias ideas y colaboraciones de miembros de este foro.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Jul 9, 2010)

el cristal de 6.4 se encuentra en alexcom busca en internet un representante en tu pais


----------



## Dircio (Jul 30, 2010)

Holaa Siberamiga, Te agradesco la informacion te recomiendo que veas este tutorial de como hacer tus placas y observa todo hasta el final, 



 espero podamos entablar amistad y claro que tengo un amplificador de 40w que estoy preparando para subirlo al foro. ojala pudieras ponerte en contacto conmigo. Saludos.


----------



## adrian sala (Sep 3, 2010)

hola gente, disculpen mi llegada tarde espero puedan alludarme, estuve viento todo el tema y me intereso mucho ya que he visto el esfuerzo y el esmero que le pusieron al veronica y lo veo como lo mejor de la web en cuanto a estabilidad, por eso he desidido armarlo y tengo una duda, no he visto ningun circuito para la fuente para este veronica, me gustaria que me pasaran el esquematico de una fuente adecuada para este veronica pll amperaje del trafo etc, desde ya muchas gracias.

saludos.

Bueno era cuestion de buscar, encontre estos dos esquemas que deverian andar, yo usare el mas simple ya que es muy facil y la otra la veo un poco compleja a memos que ustedes me aconsejen usarla.

aca se las dejo para que le echen un vistazo:







[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## exetv (Sep 4, 2010)

hola amigo adrian sala, me parece exelente el aporte solo que esas fuentes son partidas, 12 +12 o 15+ 15 volts, tendrias que usar una fuente estabilizada pero simple 12v. o 15 v., espero no equivocarme, saludos.


----------



## tercules (Sep 6, 2010)

hola amigos aqui bubo algunas fotos del pll

no se puede subir porque pesa 25megas algunas fotos subire en pdf .trabaja en 93.5 MHz  a 25 khz paso de enganche y bota con una carga de 10W  8.79 voltios

bueno aqui subo mas si me permite


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 6, 2010)

Me gusto lo de los PCB con toner, de hecho he intentado varias veces hacer el procedimiento, pero no he conseguido buenos resultados, creo que el problema esta en el papel que he utilizado, por eso mi pregunta: el papel mencionado es brillante? Gracias por las respuestas...


----------



## adrian sala (Sep 7, 2010)

hola van der ziel, yo compre el papel y es un papel especial y si es brillante, aca te dejo  para que veas el papel y te dan explicacion de como usarlo.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-91533744-3-sobres-kitsa-wet-transfer-paper-x-100-oferta-especial-_JM_

saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 7, 2010)

Voy a ver como me las ingenio y traigo de ese papel para Colombia, gracias por el dato.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2010)

Van der Ziel, probá el papel común y corriente de las revistas. El finito satinado y ordinario en que vienen impresas las revistas de chismes o esas que vienen (por lo menos acá) los domingos con el diario o... bueno, muchas cosas se imprimen en ese papel. Y es gratis 

Yo los hago muchísimas veces con ese y anda perfecto. Imprimí el circuito en una parte lo más blanca posible de la hoja (va a tener la impresión original, esquivá los dibujos y demás cosas coloridas que puede haber), limpiá/pulí bien la placa de cobre, pegá el papel con la impresión de toner hecha y planchalo nomás. El método funciona.
Al agua después y se desprende casi solo (es finito y se ablanda enseguida).


Saludos


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 8, 2010)

Buen dato. Este fin de semana probare a ver como me va, tomare algunas fotografías para subirlas a ver que opinión les merece mis primeros PCB hechos con toner, listo?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 8, 2010)

Dale nomás. Acá esperamos los resultados.


Saludos


----------



## rafanate (Sep 9, 2010)

bueno hermano te comento q*UE* he probado con muchos papeles, papel Glasee, papel de revista, papel transfer, papel de acetato y con todos he obtenido buenos resultados


----------



## exetv (Sep 13, 2010)

hola colegas, queria comentarles que ya tengo terminado el pll veronica de 1w con cristal de 4mhz, de echo lo tengo andando pero con un problema, la frecu esta en 100.1 mhz, la potencia esta barbara (da lo que dice) el sonido limpio y exelente pero el pll no engancha jamas, me queda siempre prendido el led de unlock y no se porque, a pesar de que lo deje mas de 2 horas prendido como 3 veces siempre queda en 100.1 mhz que es la frecu elegida, por que sera? alguien sabe?ah, a pesar que muevo el trimer de la frecuencia nunca se apaga el led unlock, la verdad que estoy perdido y por el momento lo voy a dejar asi ya que no se a corrido pero se que hay un error, si alguien sabe algo sobre esto agradezco su ayuda de antemano, saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola, yo uso papél común y corriente de 75g/m2 (ya no da ni para el de 80 jaja) y el resultado es bueno! me viene saliendo entre el primer y el segundo intento siempre y cuando esté bien oscura la fotocopia. El único detalle que debo reconocer es que este papel deja una "pelusa" y por ahí los bordes de las pistas también quedan con esa forma (estético, nada más). Tamnién está el detalle de revisar que por ahí, quedan algunos cortos en pistas que van muy juntas (a causa de esta pelusa) pero en general no es problema!

Probá darle toquecitos al trimer (que parezca no moverse) y mirá con paciencia el led... después de 30 segundos o 1 minuto repetí esta operación... puede ser tedioso... pero ocurre que sin frecuencímetro y guiandote solo por el led, puede que esté en rango pero muy al borde y por eso no enganche. Generalmente pasa cuando tenes audio (por eso no hay que aplicar audio cuando lo ajustas).


----------



## exetv (Sep 18, 2010)

mil gracias amigo dj_glenn ya probare y comentare por aqui los resultados, saludos.


----------



## Dircio (Sep 18, 2010)

Amigo exetv, Para los ajustes debes tomar en cuenta lo siguiente:
Primero quita la alimentacion, apaga todo, ahora desconecta la alimentacion del PLL propiamente dicho, corta los puentes tanto de entrada al PLL y salida del mismo; es decir, vamos a trabajar primero con el vco que es la parte donde se genera la frecuencia de trabajo. vamos a ajustar nuestra frecuencia de trabajo, si no tienes frecuencimetro toma un radio y sintoniza la frecuencia para saber donde anda, si andamos fuera de nuestra frecuencia mueve el trimer, (observa hacia donde lo mueves) y busca en el radio, se fue hacia atras o hacia adelante?. Ahora sintoniza el radio en nuestra frecuencia y mueve el trimer en el sentido en que (observaste al principio) ponle una marca y Listo. Ahora programa los dip swich del PLL de acuerdo a la tabla de frecuencias, pon especial cuidado en esta parte porque si un swich queda mal programado vamos a tener problemas, con una regla marca nuestra frecuencia. Una ves hecho eso ahora si conectamos la alimentacion del PLL y soldamos los dos puentes de entrada al PLL y salida del mismo. Ahora prendemos nuestra placa y observa que sigue prendido el led rojo de unlock, bien ahora solo retoca hacia la derecha el trimer, haslo muy despacio, con calma observa como el led rojo empieza parpadear hasta que se apaga e inmediatamente se keda prendido el led verde de lock. Si no pasa nada, regresa el tirmer a la marca para empezar otra vez.

Ahora has lo mismo pero hacia la izquierda, recuerda hacerlo con toda la calma del mundo. Prendio el led verde? entonces ya estamos en frecuencia, ahora conecta el audio y sientate a disfrutar de tu musica preferida, tomate un vaso de agua y siente la alegria indescriptible que da estas experiencias, je je je.


Si haces esto y no ocurre absolutamente nada, y sigue prendido el le d rojo de unlock, entonces tenemos problemas en la placa, date tu tiempo para revisar todo. Alguna pieza volteda o mal conectada, alguna pista en corto, algun voltage alterado en fin son varias cosas que pueden estar interfiriendo. revisa con calma y si ya corregiste esos detalles vuelve hacer lo dicho arriba. Suerte amigo espero haberte ayudado.

Te anexo una foto para que veas que es lo que vas a desconectar, te lo encerre en circulos de color rojo.
_______________________________________________________________________________


----------



## exetv (Sep 18, 2010)

amigo dircio ahora voy a realizar lo que me dices, mil gracias por tu explicacion, me aclaraste el tema de la calibracion, pruebo y comento como me fue, mil gracias nuevamente, saludos


----------



## elpaisabeto (Sep 23, 2010)

Amigos del foro un saludo muy cordial, es la primera vez que participo, y en verdad que interesante este tema del famoso excitador de Veronica, estoy muy interesado en comenzar a montar este circuito, depronto si hay alguien de Colombia que lo haya montado ya, me pueda decir donde conseguir el 74ALS74, el cristal y el varicap que maneja este circuito, porque creo que son los 3 componentes criticos de adquisicion que tiene este interesante proyecto.

Saludos desde Medellin Colombia


----------



## edix/09 (Sep 29, 2010)

funciona ese lineal de 300w? que vale el transitor del mismo @viczea2002... y tambien que es la plaqueta del medio que tiene muchos integrados Ver el archivo adjunto 33318 que tenes en el medio de tu gabinete...

Saludos


----------



## CARLOS EDUARDO FLORES (Sep 30, 2010)

HOLA  A TODOS
que bueno conocer sabios, mis felicitaciones en especial a los que de forma altruista iluminan las dudas que tenemos, como veis soy nuevo en este foro, y gracias a todos sus aportes, logre armar el 
veronica de forma exitosa. Pero tengo un problema, como puedo reducir el ancho de banda en mi tarjeta veronica?. Y como manipular el ancho de banda, en otros sintetizadores?. En mi ciudad, el espestro radial esta saturado por emisoras con licencia, y no quisiera interferir con los de mi izquierda y/o los de mi derecha de mi frecuencia. Agradeceria que por favor me ilustraseis. Que las paseis muy bien. Carlos


----------



## Dano (Oct 1, 2010)

CARLOS EDUARDO FLORES dijo:


> HOLA  A TODOS
> que bueno conocer sabios, mis felicitaciones en especial a los que de forma altruista iluminan las dudas que tenemos, como veis soy nuevo en este foro, y gracias a todos sus aportes, logre armar el
> veronica de forma exitosa. Pero tengo un problema, como puedo reducir el ancho de banda en mi tarjeta veronica?. Y como manipular el ancho de banda, en otros sintetizadores?. En mi ciudad, el espestro radial esta saturado por emisoras con licencia, y no quisiera interferir con los de mi izquierda y/o los de mi derecha de mi frecuencia. Agradeceria que por favor me ilustraseis. Que las paseis muy bien. Carlos



Te refieres a limitar la desviación de frecunecia a los 75kHz?


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 1, 2010)

modula con menor nivel


----------



## munenito (Oct 1, 2010)

a*C*a les envio una foto  del equipo  de      en verdad es un asco de equipo 
 a*C*a esta la terminaciones del equipo  y tube que repararlo el pll se desengancha
 y el modulo de 50 watt   es un asco   todabia vende ese circuito  ese mosley   con un diceño de pll  tiene  una piteria parese ambulancia buscando   gente.  y todabia trabaja a pentel  pobre alfredo  jijijijijij


----------



## CARLOS EDUARDO FLORES (Oct 1, 2010)

Gracias distinguido Dano, si mi pregunta se refiere, a , por ejemplo, estoy transmitiendo en 90.3 no quiero estorbar a la 90.1 tampoco a la 90.5  por unas 4 o 5 cuadras mi tarjeta veronica, ingresa en ambas frecuencias, quiero transmitir en 90.3 mhz y que mi ancho de banda comprenda entre 90.2 hasta 90.4, sin pasar de ello.
¿es posible? por favor ayudenme


----------



## munenito (Oct 1, 2010)

ponele un filtro  a la salida del transmisor   de los clasicos   filtro pasa vajo eso te absorver  las armonicas al lado del dial y las segunda armonica igual  mi me paso con un tx de 250 watt    mi cliente   alegaba  que salia por 4 partes  del dial  y molestaba   los canales de tv  le envie el equipo con filtro y santo remedio     para que puedas hacer un filtro bueno los condensadores tiene que ser MP0.
 saludos ami amigo moises calderon  lo quiero mucho a mi amigo


----------



## Dano (Oct 2, 2010)

CARLOS EDUARDO FLORES dijo:


> Gracias distinguido Dano, si mi pregunta se refiere, a , por ejemplo, estoy transmitiendo en 90.3 no quiero estorbar a la 90.1 tampoco a la 90.5  por unas 4 o 5 cuadras mi tarjeta veronica, ingresa en ambas frecuencias, quiero transmitir en 90.3 mhz y que mi ancho de banda comprenda entre 90.2 hasta 90.4, sin pasar de ello.
> ¿es posible? por favor ayudenme



Distinguido naa 


Una causa probable es sobremodulación, y se soluciona con un limitador de audio. 

Otra causa es que el transmisor tenga muchas fugas de radiofrecuencia, eso se tendría que ver como solucionarlo (unas fotos e información vendrían bien), posibles soluciones serían usar chokes, un buen chasis de metal, buen cable, etc para que la radiofrecuencia salga por la antena y no por otro/s lado/s.


Si al transmisor le aplicas menos volumen de audio, ¿desaparece esta saturación en la banda?.

Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 2, 2010)

disminuyes el ancho de banda de la modulacion, al bajar el nicel de audio,


----------



## viczea2002 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hola Edix/09:
Porsupuesto que funciona de maravillas amigo el power de 300 vatios, el corazon es un mosfet MRF151G aqui en Peru esta al rededor de 105 dolares, y la tarjeta que se ve en el medio del gabinete es el generador Stereo junto al compressor limitador de audio.

Un abrazo a los colegas del foro.


----------



## munenito (Oct 5, 2010)

sip electronica estefany lo tiene 105 aca en chile estan  a 240 dolares son  chacales  y es la parte mas barata  en otro lado  llega costar como 300 dolares jajajajajaja aca estan loco de remate. te luces viczea2002  con los equipos    felicidades camarada del alma  te quedo ful equipo
_*
http://www.transmisoresfm.com(NORMA 2.1)*_  pueden pillar mi equipo  para que lo vean saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Oct 11, 2010)

es lo mismo el transitor MRF151? sin la G?


----------



## viczea2002 (Oct 11, 2010)

No son iguales, pues hay una diferencia de potencia, te sugiero que leas el datashare en el intenet de cada uno de ellos.

Saludos


----------



## munenito (Oct 11, 2010)

me llego un correo  el transistor blf278 en 30 unidades 75  dolares cada unidad 2250 dolares   no esta mall  esta vantante bien  el transistor ese   desde chinaa


----------



## edix/09 (Oct 12, 2010)

porque ese sin la g en una tienda vale $1600 arg seria algo de 410.25 dolares tomandolo a 3.9 je

Saludos


----------



## gabriel7747 (Oct 14, 2010)

yo enchile encontre el mrf 151 en 50.000 pesos chilenos algo asi como 100 dolares.

esto es en alexcom  pone alexcom en google y aparece indexe ahi te metes


----------



## viczea2002 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola Amigos:
EL MRF151 es de 150 vatios solamente, en cambio el MRF151G vota 300 Vatios e ahi la razon de la diferencia de los precios.

Saludos.

PD. Aqui en Peru, el MRF151G vale 105 dolares.


----------



## claudio230 (Oct 15, 2010)

para aclarar mejor sin animo de ofender lo que dijo viczea2002 es que el MRF151G son dos mosfet MRF151 de ahi que de 300 vatios son dos en una sola capsula en cambio el MRF 151 es uno solo


----------



## satman (Oct 17, 2010)

hola amigos, viczea2002 me podrias facilitar el digrama completo y lista de componentes exactos del siguiente archivo que ud. mismo posteo, y si me puedras decir si funciona al 100% gracias de antemano yo tambien soy peruano pero del cusco gracias

pd. de esta por favor    PLL Veronica Modificado a 4MHZ.rar


----------



## tiago (Oct 17, 2010)

¿Donde habeis conseguido el cristal de 7.200 para montar el Veronica con LCD?  

Ultimamente no encuentro ningun cristal de cuarzo.

Saludos.


----------



## Gatxan (Oct 17, 2010)

Yo de tí descartaría la versión con LM7001 (que usa el cuarzo de 7,2). Lo digo por experiencia propia. Este PLL no sirve para emisores, porque el lazo corrector de frecuencia responde demasiado rápido y distorsiona los graves. Además introduce algo de ruido. Se podría solucionar, pero no he encontrado ecuaciones de diseño del filtro ni nada que diga el fabricante.

Si quieres hacer algo bueno, prueba con el TSA5511 o 12, pero deberás modificar el fotolito para acomodar el circuito.


----------



## adrian sala (Oct 17, 2010)

Hola viczea2002, tengo una duda con la lista de componentes que has posteado con respecto al PLL de 4MHZ y LM7001 ya que cv1 aparece como 20PF y en el esquematico como 30PF y yo compre el de 20PF trimmers color rosa sin darme cuenta de la diferencia, espero pueda usarlo igual.

Otro asunto es que me dieron los trimmers CV2 Y CV3 de 120PF trimmers color negro y no de 100 PF, espero tambien pueda sustituirlos sin problemas.

Y por ultimo consegui los variacap BB209 de 2.5 a 30 PF Y no el BB112 de 25 a 500 PF, creo que no me va a servir no?

Espero puedan sacarme de dudas, muchas gracias. Saludos


----------



## alex20551 (Oct 24, 2010)

mi vero no engancha ya no se que hacer

ya e repasado todo lo que en el foro hay pero nada

a caso hay algún secreto o el pcb con error tengo el cristal de  6.400000 ese fue el que me mandaron sera ono gracias por la atención


----------



## Em4zzz (Oct 24, 2010)

hola amigo alex20551, te fijaste quitandole de a uno los capacitores ceramicos de 22 picos que tiene en paralelo con el trimer del oscilador? ese casi siempre es el principal problema por el que el vero no engancha,si no tienes un frecuencimetro,para probar sacale los 2 cap de 22 picos y ponle uno de 10 o de 15 "uno solo" haz la prueba y luego nos cuentas.
Cualquier consulta ,estamos para ayudar, un abrazo.


----------



## alex20551 (Oct 25, 2010)

gracias Em4zzz ya hago la prueba y le cuento.
una duda el cristal 6.4  yo tengo uno que me mandaron pero especifica 6.400000 y si hay alguna duda con los IC del circuito ya que se usan varias nomenclatura o hay una especifica.
de antemano gracias

TIAGO - el cristal de 7.200 se consigue en los aparatos que se usan para trasmitir fm en tu carro osea de un DVD acia el repro del vehículo.


----------



## tiago (Oct 25, 2010)

alex20551 dijo:


> gracias Em4zzz ya hago la prueba y le cuento.
> una duda el cristal 6.4  yo tengo uno que me mandaron pero especifica 6.400000 y si hay alguna duda con los IC del circuito ya que se usan varias nomenclatura o hay una especifica.
> de antemano gracias
> 
> TIAGO - el cristal de 7.200 se consigue en los aparatos que se usan para trasmitir fm en tu carro osea de un DVD acia el repro del vehículo.



Te refieres a uno de esos pequeños transmisores de FM para el coche..?

Gatxan, gracias por las explicaciones, estoy con otro proyecto de PLL con LCD(TSA5511), pero el del Veronica con LCD un dia u otro lo probaré, y de momento me falta el cristal.


Saludos

Saludos.


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 25, 2010)

Estimado Redfield29
quisiera q*UE* porfavor postearas lao esuqemas y lay outs de LCD VERONICA, pues son muy diferentes a los q*UE* se pobicaron, pues las fotos no concuerdan con los esquemas q*UE* anes subieron al foro.
muchas gracias de antemano
Atte YAMIL


----------



## Em4zzz (Oct 25, 2010)

hola mis queridos amigos, paso a comentarles, el cristal con ese numero (6.400000) me deja dudas, creeria que el correcto seria (6.400),en fin dependera del fabricante? .Tiago, con respecto al de 7.2 , es facil de conseguir en autoestereos, en casi todos hay uno de 7.2, estate seguro creerme, destripa alguno o trata de conseguir alguno para hacerlo, de seguro te toparas con ese preciado cristal, desde ya estoy para ayudarles en lo que pueda amigos foreros, un abrazo a todos y muy contento de andar de nuevo por aca. 


         saludos


----------



## cristian lozano (Oct 26, 2010)

saludo amigo tercules  tengo una pregunta que tal suena el decodificador que montaste que tan profesional es???  me lo recomiendas ??? te agradezco tu colaboración  es que quiero armar una emisorita pero con buena calidad en sonido y quiero estar seguro para comprar los componente es donde vivo son muy escaso y tengo trasladarme a otra ciudad  
gracias


----------



## alex20551 (Oct 26, 2010)

Okey tiago en esos mismos aparatos trae 2 cristales 7.2 y 38 mhz.
Yo no e podido enganchar mi pll voy a buscar el cristal 6.4 o de lo contrario le are la adaptaciÓn del cristal de 4mhz a ver si es eso.

Del tanque del oscilador los condensadores de 22p y 68p me toco cambiarlos por completo para poder barrer toda la banda de fm les coloque por los dos de 68 p dos de 2.1p y por los de 22p  uno de 15p ha si fue que me pudo cuadrar el tanque oscilador. Ahora los integrados tienen alguna nomenclatura precisa o no gracias por sus respuestas

EM4zzz COMO ANDA TODO LE AGRADEZCO TODA LA INFORMACIÓN POSIBLE PARA RESOLVER ESTE CASO QUE AGOBIA A TODOS LOS FOREROS QUE ES ENGANCHAR EL PLL VERÓNICA TRUCOS Y SOLUCIONES POR QUE YO NO E PODIDO ENGANCHAR EL MIO VOY  HA SE LA ADAPTACIÓN  CON EL DE 4MHZ Y DESPUÉS TE COMENTO GRACIAS.


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 26, 2010)

Estimado alex20551, si tienes el cristal de 6.4 MHz, tiene que funcionar tu veronica, si el oscilador barre toda la banda de fm, no hay problema,puede que estes teniendo problema en el 74ALS74, tiene que ser ese codigo con A, o en su defecto 74F74, otro error es al programar los dip, switch, se comienza x el que junto al borde de la tarjeta,saludos,moises


----------



## albecar29 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola a todos.
Tengo recién montado el pll y tengo un problema de indicación del led del enganche. El pll está enganchado, pero el led amarillo (unlock) siempre está encendido y el verde (lock), salvo el instante en que pongo en marcha que destellea un instante, siempre está apagado. El caso es que el amarillo hace como si de un pll de un solo led se tratara, es decir que enciende a media intensidad y con el enganche del pll, va subiendo y bajando su intensidad rápidamente hasta que queda encendido correctamente. He sacado el 74LS86AN para saber qué hace el circuito de led y se enciende el verde, habiendo 5v en la pata nº 8 del zócalo. Pero cuando pongo el integrado, se enciende el amarillo, con 2.68v en la pata nº 8, hasta que engancha el pll, quedando 3.01v en la pata nº8 del 74LS86AN. Qué me podéis aconsejar y si alguien puede hacer mediciones de tensiones para comparar y saber si tengo algo anómalo y en qué parte. He probado con dos 74LS86AN y se comportan igual. También decir que la frecuencia de 6.25 Mhz, es exacta ya que he colocado un trimmer que me lo permite. En el circuito tanque he dejado uno sólo de 22pf, para barrer toda la gama y el trimmer es de 10-80 pf.

Un saludo a todos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 27, 2010)

Amigos, el CI critico ahi es el 74ALS74, pueden utilizar el 74F74, una vez fijada la, frecuencia con los dip switch, tienes que buscar  el enganche girando lentamente el trmmer o variable del vco, hasta qu se encienda el led de Lock, empezara a pardapadear hasta que se queda fijo, el eld de la salida, indica el nivel de rf, saludos moises


----------



## albecar29 (Oct 27, 2010)

Si yo ya tengo el PLL enganchado. Lo único es la indicación del Led de LOCK que no se activa.


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 27, 2010)

amigo verifica los transistores asociados al led, muchas veces uno sin darse cuenta se confunde con los codigos, la posicion de pines, etc.


----------



## exetv (Oct 27, 2010)

siguiendo con este maravilloso tema del enganche jeje, yo arme el que tiene cristal de 4 mhz, lo hago funcionar con bateria, la frecuencia esta fija y no se corre para nada, exelente calidad de audio, buena potencia, poca pero efectiva, todo perfecto pero siempre me prende el led unlock pero aunque se baja la tension por falta de carga de la bateria siempre prende ese led y la frecuencia jamas se corre, hasta se apagan los led,  hasta el de rf, debido a que se queda sin carga la bateria, la frecuencia siempre permanece estable, a quedado hasta en 6v la bateria y siempre estable en frecuencia, de la estabilidad que tiene lo uso asi y no le hago caso al led jajaja, saludos a todos.


----------



## albecar29 (Oct 28, 2010)

Nada. Sigo igual. Funcionó pero ahora sigue igual.


----------



## clausalan (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola,

Transmisor FM veronica 1w y 1,5w com uno 2n3553, muy bueno y estable.

Saludos,


----------



## satman (Oct 28, 2010)

buenas amigos, me registre en el foro hace ya bastante tiempo y es la segunda ves que pido ayuda ya que en las anteriores pude reolverlo gracias a respuestas que ya estuvieron escritas y no habia nesecidad de preguntar de nuevo ....   ahorra mi duda en este veronica es si puedo reemplazar el 2n4427 por un D400 y si es asi que clase de modificaciones deberia hacer gracias de antemano a todos los que me puedan ayudar


----------



## adrian sala (Oct 30, 2010)

hola muchachos, tengo una consulta sobre que impedancia de salida tiene el TX Veronica ya que me recomendaron un dipolo doble con bajada en cable RG59 con impedancia de 75ohms y no se si tengo que adaptar impedancia o conectar directamente al TX. 

Gacias y saludos


----------



## satman (Oct 31, 2010)

hola a todos, bueno acabo de terminar mi veronica, pero no me funciona (arme solo el vco), no aranca en que puede estar fallando no consegui el varicap bb204 asi que le puse dos varicap comunes el de punto rojo o sera eso, alguien que me ayude.............


----------



## Dircio (Nov 1, 2010)

Hola a todos aqui les dejo esta informacion espero les sirva.
Para los ajustes debes tomar en cuenta lo siguiente:
Primero quita la alimentacion, apaga todo, ahora desconecta la alimentacion del PLL propiamente dicho, corta los puentes tanto de entrada al PLL y salida del mismo; es decir, vamos a trabajar primero con el vco que es la parte donde se genera la frecuencia de trabajo. vamos a ajustar nuestra frecuencia de trabajo, si no tienes frecuencimetro toma un radio y sintoniza la frecuencia para saber donde anda, si andamos fuera de nuestra frecuencia mueve el trimer, (observa hacia donde lo mueves) y busca en el radio, se fue hacia atras o hacia adelante?. Ahora sintoniza el radio en nuestra frecuencia y mueve el trimer en el sentido en que (observaste al principio) ponle una marca y Listo. Ahora programa los dip swich del PLL de acuerdo a la tabla de frecuencias, pon especial cuidado en esta parte porque si un swich queda mal programado vamos a tener problemas, con una regla marca nuestra frecuencia. Una ves hecho eso ahora si conectamos la alimentacion del PLL y soldamos los dos puentes de entrada al PLL y salida del mismo. Ahora prendemos nuestra placa y observa que sigue prendido el led rojo de unlock, bien ahora solo retoca hacia la derecha el trimer, haslo muy despacio, con calma observa como el led rojo empieza parpadear hasta que se apaga e inmediatamente se keda prendido el led verde de lock. Si no pasa nada, regresa el trimer a la marca para empezar otra vez.

Ahora has lo mismo pero hacia la izquierda, recuerda hacerlo con toda la calma del mundo. Prendio el led verde? entonces ya estamos en frecuencia, ahora conecta el audio y sientate a disfrutar de tu musica preferida, tomate un vaso de agua y siente la alegria indescriptible que da estas experiencias, je je je.


Si haces esto y no ocurre absolutamente nada, y sigue prendido el le d rojo de unlock, entonces tenemos problemas en la placa, date tu tiempo para revisar todo. Alguna pieza volteda o mal conectada, alguna pista en corto, algun voltage alterado en fin son varias cosas que pueden estar interfiriendo. revisa con calma y si ya corregiste esos detalles vuelve hacer lo dicho arriba. Suerte amigo espero haberte ayudado.

Te anexo una foto para que veas que es lo que vas a desconectar, te lo encerre en circulos de color rojo. en la pagina 18 esta la foto en rar.
_______________________________________________________________________________[/QUOTE]


----------



## alex20551 (Nov 3, 2010)

Me di cuenta que mi audio de la vero esta muy bajito no se a que se debe les agradezco su colaborasion  gracias


----------



## dalsaur (Nov 3, 2010)

Buena, estuve averiguado los circuitos integrado del pll en una tienda online y 
me dieron estos como posible reemplazo, si me serviran?? que dicen ustedes.


74LS193     16 PINES DIP

74LS76N     16 PINES DIP

SN74LS86AN    14 PINES DIP 

SN74LS74AN    14 PINES DIP


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 3, 2010)

Amigo dalsaur, el 7aLS74AN, no te sirve, tiene que ser el 74ALS74, o en su defecto compra el 74F74, un abrazo

Perdon, el 74LS74AN, no te funcionara, por error inserte "a" en minuscula, debe ser el 74ALS74,o en su defecto como te indico el 74F74


----------



## dalsaur (Nov 3, 2010)

hola, moises, me podrias explicar el por que no servirà el 74LS74AN, , por aqui son dificiles  esos circuitos integrados y esos son supestamente los remplazos, me podrian ayudar con datos de algunos reemplazos??


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 3, 2010)

Hola compañeros, aca subo unas fotos del mio para que lo vallan viendo paro le faltan las bobinas y un integrado que por falta de tiempo no he podido todavia, las fotos de mala calidad ya que solo dispongo de la camara web.

quiero agregarle un encapsulado de chapa para aislar por interferencia a toda la plaqueta alguien podria separarme las sonas en donde tengo que dividir y separar con laterales de chapa?

subo el layout para que lo marquen,

gracias y saludos.
















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 4, 2010)

Amigo dalsaur, el 74LS74, no te sirve por su respuesta de frecuencia, no podra dividir la muestra de rf, los otros si te sirven, busca el 74F74, en lugar del anterior, un abrazo,


----------



## dalsaur (Nov 4, 2010)

moises calderon , gracias. consultaré con la tienda de elctronica aver si tienen el 74F74


----------



## kachero103 (Nov 6, 2010)

la diferencia entre los integrados es la respuesta de frecuencia los LS son de 50MHz maximo y para el uso que le vamos a dar no sirven sin embargo los ALS y F son de 150Mhz y 125Mhz respectivamente consulten el Datasheet de los integrados, personalmente yo use el 74F74

Lamentablemente muchos de los vendedores de las tiendas de electronica no estan bien informados y segun sus listas los tomasn como reeamplazos que para los usos comunes si funciona pero para RF no.

A proposito yo me arme ya hace unos meses el diseño modificado con el Xtal de 4Mhz y funciona a la prfecion engancha bien y ni que decir la estabilidad y porsiaca no le puse el varactor BB205 sino dos varicaps bb105(con linea roja) unidos por sus catodos

A les envio algunas fotos del PLL que arme


----------



## yamil2009 (Nov 6, 2010)

Amigo adrian sala sera que tienes algun dato del veronica de 4 interruptores?
tienes alguna informacion con respecto a q*UE* si es mejor o no a este que tu presentas?
Gracias Atte YAMIL

Amigo adrian sala sera que tienes algun dato del veronica de 4 interruptores?
tienes alguna informacion con respecto a q*UE* si es mejor o no a este que tu presentas?
Gracias Atte YAMIL


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 6, 2010)

Hola Compañero YAMIL, Te comento que elegi este modelo TX con pantalla LCD que propusieron viczea2002 con REDFIELD29 que me parecio muy practico e inclusive la placa era mas cencilla para hacer, aqui aparecio por primeva vez:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-1-vatio-veronica-10653/index12.html

y dictan de que es muy estable e incluso puede usarse sin el LCD con respecto a datos solo tengos los que estan en este foro ya que yo estoy para aprender todo lo que los demas compañeros comentan aqui.

Te mando un abrazo y seguro que algunos de los compañeros aportara algunos datos de los que estas necesitando.

Saludos.


----------



## Dircio (Nov 6, 2010)

Amigo YAMIL, debes ser mas preciso para que te podamos ayudar, a qué veronica te refieres? Te comento que el original es el que usa el cristas de 6.4Mhz y su respectiva modificacion es para que trabaje con un cristal de solo 4Mhz ya que el otro es dificil de localizar en la tiendas de electronica. A sufrido solo una modificacion donde fue agregado un IC de más. (CD4018). Aparecen dos modelitos, fuimos dos los que aportamos la cerigrafia, si los observas solo difiere en la posicion del integrado.
Te comento que esa modificacion fué gracias a las aportaciones de todos y que ya ha sido probado y funciona muy bien, ademas de que es un PLL economico y de buena calidad. Para despejar algunas dudas debes leer todo lo relacionado a este tema.
saludos amigo.


----------



## alex20551 (Nov 8, 2010)

amigos como soluciono el problema de mi verónica suena muy bajo y sea por eso que no me engancha el pll
le agradezco su colaboración gracias.


----------



## Dircio (Nov 8, 2010)

Hola Alex20551, Debes respetar los valores de resistencias que te marco en rojo, comunmente por cambiar uno de estos valores a unos mas bajos se nos presenta ese problema.
Repito, solo debes respetar los valores, aunque no está de más que revices el transistor BC558, y filtros asociados, cambialos! es mejor.

Saludos espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## yamil2009 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hola Dircio. pues yo mereferia al Veronica con LCD. pues si vieron bien, en las fotos que postearon esta una con 4 interruptores para cambiar la frecuencia, y en el diagrma y esqueme , layout esta solo con 2.
entonces mi pregunta es cual de esos sera mejor?
y por q*UE* no publicaron la placa del  que tiene 4 y no solo fotos?
muy agradecido, y ojala comenten esta observacion.
atte YAMIL
Gracias


----------



## dean swayne (Nov 10, 2010)

mucho agradecere informarle lo sgte estoy armando PLL veronica 4Mhz dircio.tlapa.gro Mexico ,pero no tengo la disposición de los componentes encontre uno parecido veronica cristal 4 Mgz pero es diferente gracias


----------



## alex20551 (Nov 11, 2010)

Gracias  dircio voy a revisar


----------



## Dircio (Nov 11, 2010)

Amigo dean swayne: Todo esta aqui mismo en la pagina 17 del 12 de junio de 2010 - #324, 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/313748/ _ 
Tienes todos los archivos comprimidos en rar, descargalos y descomprimelos en tu PC, abre las carpetas y te encontraras con toda la información que necesitas. Lo importatnte es que tenemos un PLL que trabaja con cristal de 4Mhz y la parte del VCO usa este mismo que se muestra aqui.
Esta probado y funcionando, te recomiendo a ti y a todos los que tienen dudas que lean toda la informacion desde la primera pagina porque se habla mucho de este PLL, es aqui donde se vierte toda la informacion de la modificacion. Por cierto arriba de este comentario hay tambien fotos de este circuito que el amigo Kachero 113 esta elaborando.
En el dibujo de la disposicion de las piezas esta escrito todo lo referente a las piezas a usar.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## alex20551 (Nov 15, 2010)

hola amigos foreros no consigo el 74f74  solo conseguí el 74h74 sera el mismo  o hay otra opción 
no lo e podido enganchar.
gracias.


----------



## undrtkr (Nov 16, 2010)

estoy con lo mismo problema del amigo alex20551
ya arme el VCO y funciona perfecto, pero no encontre lo CI 74ALS74 o 74F74

no quiero subir la potencia sin enganchar el PLL

sigue fotos de mi veronica 4mhz + lineal de 7w, y otra lineal de 80w
gracias


----------



## alex20551 (Nov 16, 2010)

heló el 74als74 a según no es el mismo 74f74 hay que estar pendiente


----------



## Dircio (Nov 16, 2010)

Hola a todos: Espero no salirme del tema.
Aqui les dejo algunos datasheet (datos) de los integrados 74ALS74, 74F74, Y 74H74.
Al parecer uno trabaja hasta los 150mhz, el otro con 125 y el ultimo con solo 25?, Esperemos que alguien mas familiarizado con estos datos nos descifre este misterio.
Pero yo prefiero usar cualquiera de los dos primeros , aunque he escuchado por ahí que el primero tiene un amplio margen en mhz.


----------



## dicksonjo (Nov 17, 2010)

hey men....este transmisor....que alcance tiene .....a cuantos kilometros llega aproximadamente..........ya que yo lo quiero hacer pero para trabajarlo profesionalmente...


y de cuantos vatios es....este tranmisor....


o cual me sugieres..

hey cuantos kilometros recorre este tranmisor....


----------



## undrtkr (Nov 20, 2010)

ya consegui arma el PLL, me llevo tiempo pero encontre los SN74F74 de Texas Instruments..

el PLL arranco y lock en la primera, solo tengo un problem, mi led rojo no empeza cuando estoy sin lock... solo el led verde que pulsa hasta lock

alguna idea sobre eso problem? ademas esta todo perfecto... sigue unas fotitos

saludos


----------



## dalsaur (Nov 20, 2010)

@undrtkr,te funciono con el SN74F74 ? en toda la banda y veo que tienes una resistencia quemada creo que es de 100 hms, yo tambien pienso en realizar este proyecto pero mi problema era el SN74F74, creo que en la tienda online lo tinenen pero es el SN74F74N pero igual trabaja a 100 MHZ ( segun hoja de datos )
saludos


----------



## undrtkr (Nov 20, 2010)

dalsaur dijo:


> @undrtkr,te funciono con el SN74F74 ? en toda la banda y veo que tienes una resistencia quemada creo que es de 100 hms, yo tambien pienso en realizar este proyecto pero mi problema era el SN74F74, creo que en la tienda online lo tinenen pero es el SN74F74N pero igual trabaja a 100 MHZ ( segun hoja de datos )
> saludos



si amigo dalsaur el SN74F74N funciono perfecto, corre toda la banda... sigue uma fotito del CI en si

yo no tengo certeza, pero me parece q el 74F74 se basea en la metad de la frecuencia del oscilador, no necessita ler mas do que 54mhz, pero no es una afirmacion, dejo esa para los experts

la resistencia quemada no tiene valor alterado, solo fico quemada porque use 2n3866 y 2n3553 con 19v (cargador del notebook) , es la resistencia del zener 7v5 del oscilador

alguem tiene ideia sobre el problem del LED rojo q*UE* no empeza fuera de lock?

saludos


----------



## dalsaur (Nov 20, 2010)

@undrtkr, ok, lo tendre en cuenta, es decir tu problema es que el led rojo no enciende fuera de lock ? y el verde enciende cuando engancha el pll, 
si te da estabilidad en la frecuencia ?.


----------



## undrtkr (Nov 20, 2010)

dalsaur dijo:


> @undrtkr, ok, lo tendre en cuenta, es decir tu problema es que el led rojo no enciende fuera de lock ? y el verde enciende cuando engancha el pll,
> si te da estabilidad en la frecuencia ?.



si eso mismo dalsaur, el rojo no enciende fuera de lock, solo el vierde q*UE* pulsa encuanto giro el VC1 hasta lock, la freq es 100% estable, yo puse la mano sobre el circuito y no me da ningun drift nada, 100% estable

la polarizacion del led esta correcta, los BC son nuevos, no tengo idea do que sea


----------



## Dircio (Nov 20, 2010)

Amigo @undrtkr. Revisa los transistores asociados a este led, no los confundas el de la derecha es BC548 y el de la izquierda es BC558. Tambien revisa el led porque aveces vienen defectuosos simplemente no prende, cambialo por otro nuevo, pero antes has la prueva con el voltimetro, debe prender. revisa la parte de las pistas puede haber un corto en las patas del mismo led.

Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 21, 2010)

Amigos, les comunico que el 74F74  si funciona en el circuito del Veronica, en muchas oportunidades he dado  ese dato pero ,o no leen todos los post, o no creen lo que uno les sugiere, es la ultima oportunidad que aporto a este foro, saludos


----------



## undrtkr (Nov 21, 2010)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigos, les comunico que el 74F74  si funciona en el circuito del Veronica, en muchas oportunidades he dado  ese dato pero ,o no leen todos los post, o no creen lo que uno les sugiere, es la ultima oportunidad que aporto a este foro, saludos



gracias por el reporte moises, yo habia ledo todos los posts... solo no conseguia encuentrar el dito CI,  yo no se porque no es tan comun en las tiendas de brazil...

saludos


----------



## elpaisabeto (Nov 21, 2010)

Si, es el integrado mas dificil de conseguir, es mas facil encargarlo con la gente de alexcom tienen representantes en varios paises de suramerica

http://www.stipe.co.cl/indexe.htm


----------



## yamil2009 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola Dircio y a todos los colegas. Pues otra vez hago una observacion, espero alguien pueda dar luces sobre el tema. Me referia al Veronica con LCD. si vieron bien, en las fotos que postearon esta una con 4 interruptores para cambiar la frecuencia, y en el diagrama y esquema , layout esta solo con 2.
entonces mi pregunta es cual de esos sera mejor? Existe alguna ventaja? 
Y por que no publicaron la placa del  que tiene 4 y no solo fotos?
muy agradecido, y ojala comenten esta observacion.
atte YAMIL
Gracias


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola yamil2009, mira yo creo que solamente usa otro tipo de pics uno con mas patas y no creo que aya alguna diferencia grande ya que solo sirve para cambiar la frecuencia (PLL) y lo inportante esta en la parte del oscilador.

Claro esta que el comentario de viczea2002 seria lo acertado ya que él publico esa foto con otro diagrama.

esperamos que viczea2002 de su vercion del por que la diferencia y solo mostro un modelo. 
saludos.


----------



## kachero103 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hola amigos, mi veronica modificado con el xtal de 4Mhz y con el 74F74 funciona a la perfeccion en toda la banda lo he probado y engancha y no se corre la frecuencia. Anteriormente colgue algunas fotos.
Ahora acabo de terminar y estoy probando otro PLL que saque de este foro, es uno parecido al veronica solo usa 7 integrados, tiene solo un led de enganche, solo funciona con 10 interruptores una tabla de frecuencia totalmente diferente (afortunadamente ya la estoy haciendo es facil porq*UE* todo es una secuencia nada mas).
Con las pruebas q*UE* he hecho hasta ahora me parece que tiene un mejor enganche q*UE* el veronica modificado, el circuito del PLL es mas simple ya colgaré las fotos.
Solo quiero agradecer a todos los amigos de este foro que siempre apoyan con sus datos y sus consejos, sin ellos no habria realizado estos proyectos que hace mucho queria hacerlos.


----------



## yamil2009 (Nov 25, 2010)

Estimado @adrian-sala tienes mucha razon, esperemos que nuestros colegas publiquen mas datos y aclaren las dudas. ya que es sujeto a confusion el publicar esquemas pero con fotos de otros circuitos. ademas en esta  pagina 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-1-vatio-veronica-10653/index13.html
nuestro amigo REDFIELD ni mencionan a los otros circuitos que uso y puso en sus fotografias.
uno puede decifrarlo es un Limitador de la serie PIRA, y el otro supongo es un codificador estero, pero seria bueno saber que tipo y si es posible subier los esquemas tambien.
Parece que a nuestrro moderador se le paso ese detalle creo.
Bueno mis observaciones son en buen plan, solo con el objetivo de mejorar y completar la informacion que los colegas publican.
Un Saludo y esperemos q*UE* los autores nos ilustren con su experiencia.
Atte YAMIL


----------



## kachero103 (Dic 1, 2010)

Buenas noches aca les dejo algunas imagenes de PLL q*UE* les comente anteriormente, pronto mando mas detalles.
P.D. Ahi estoy usando el 74F74


----------



## radio98 (Dic 1, 2010)

kachero103 dijo:


> Buenas noches aca les dejo algunas imagenes de PLL q les comente anteriormente, pronto mando mas detalles.
> P.D. Ahi estoy usando el 74F74



Hola kachero donde encontraste ese pll modificado puedes pasar la data. muy buen trabajo suerte con los ajustes


----------



## dalsaur (Dic 1, 2010)

kachero103, seria bueno que compartieras el pll modificado se ve bien,

saludos


----------



## Dircio (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola "dalsaur" si lees más atras de este foro ahí esta todo.

Post #152 del 19-jun-2009 Pagina 8
El VCO lo tomas de cualquier diagrama de veronica. Y para poder programar la frecuencia de este PLL, solo con la calculadora de la PC. En ver, le pones cientifca, luego escribes la frecuencia sin punto y despues le cambias a binario, el resultado que veas lo lees de derecha a izquierda, es decir toma como primer swich el de la derecha como si lo vieras con un espejo o volteando la hoja.
Saludos.

Te recomiendo que leas tambien el post #199 del 30 de julio de 2009 que está en la pagina 10 donde se indica el numero del IC74393.


----------



## dalsaur (Dic 1, 2010)

Dircio, ok gracias por la aclaracion, es que con tantos esquemas que hay del veronica, no me havia fijado


----------



## munenito (Dic 1, 2010)

una recomendacion norm armen las tarjeta veronica en pertinax    porque  aumenta el segundo armonico
y mejor con fibra de vidrio   queda cero armonicas saludoss


----------



## undrtkr (Dic 2, 2010)

munenito dijo:


> una recomendacion norm armen las tarjeta veronica en pertinax    porque  aumenta el segundo armonico
> y mejor con fibra de vidrio   queda cero armonicas saludoss



hmm, bueno... yo tengo unos problemas con el segundo armonico, pero pretendo armar una veronica nueva y voy hacerla en placa de fibra para comparar los resultados

luego compartillo con todos las infos


----------



## adrian sala (Dic 6, 2010)

Hola munenito, te pregunto que queda para los que ya lo armamos en pertinax, se puede solucionar esto modificando algo? 

esto afecta mucho? es en el sonido o en la frcuencia?

Garcias y saludos


----------



## Chipchip (Dic 11, 2010)

que precio aprox. tiene montar este transmisor. Gracias por la respuesta y saludos


----------



## adrian sala (Dic 14, 2010)

En argentina un aproximado de $300 ( 75 dolares)


----------



## munenito (Dic 14, 2010)

yo aka arme un veronica en pertinax   y se lo puse a un amplificador de 50 watt  y los fuy instalar y  le puse la antena     los armonicos de escuchaban hasta en la jugera jajajajaa  arme denuevo la tarjeta pero en fibra de vidrio  y  quedo cero armonicas limpiesito quedo perfecto.


----------



## adrian sala (Dic 14, 2010)

El mio a simple vista se escucha bien solo que no dispongo de ningun instrumental para medir los armonicos, existe algun circuito facil de armar para medir dichos armonicos que puedar poner aqui?


----------



## munenito (Dic 14, 2010)

se escuchara  500 metro aprox  a unas cuadras pero ponele un amplificador de 10 watt y no llega ni a la esquina saludos


----------



## adrian sala (Dic 14, 2010)

mi idea es armar uno de 80w pero primero tengo que solucionar lo de la antena ya que solo llega a 150mt. un dipolo avierto de 70cm cada varilla para la frecuencia de 100.5 con bajada en rg58 pero arme el boom de aluminio y devo camviarlo por uno de plastico y hacerle un balum, espero mejore.

saludos


----------



## munenito (Dic 14, 2010)

hay esta  lo malo amigo esa tarjeta   de pertinax   esta mal amigo hagala de firbra de vidrio hay   con ese pll puede llagar 2 kilometro facil con una simple antena dipolo recuerda que  yo a_C_a armo equipos todo el dia   con ese pll saludos


----------



## adrian sala (Dic 14, 2010)

Ok, Gracias por el dato me pondre en campaña de armar todo en fibra.

Gracias por alludar a los que recien estamos iniciando. Saludos!


----------



## radio98 (Dic 14, 2010)

munenito dijo:


> hay esta  lo malo amigo esa tarjeta   de pertinax   esta mal amigo hagala de firbra de vidrio hay   con ese pll puede llagar 2 kilometro facil con una simple antena dipolo recuerda que  yo aka armo equipos todo el dia   con ese pll saludos



hola como andas pero como te das cuenta que es de fibra de vidrio ya que las dos son muy similares saludos


----------



## adrian sala (Dic 15, 2010)

las placas de fibra de vidrio son mas transparente y se nota que tiene capas a diferencia de la de pertinax que es mas amarilla y solida en su interior


----------



## dicksonjo (Dic 20, 2010)

hola..men 

hago una pregunta como cuantos km alcanza este transmisor....


----------



## dalsaur (Dic 20, 2010)

dicksonjo dijo:


> hola..men
> 
> hago una pregunta como cuantos km alcanza este transmisor....



de eso ya se habló te recomiendo que leas todo el hilo del pll 1 watt veronica , segun munenito "con ese pll puede llagar 2 kilometro"  recuerda que es un tx con pll de 1 vatio con lo que podras exitar cualquier lineal ya sea con mosfet ó  un 2sc1971 ( de 5 Wat ), 




munenito dijo:


> hay esta  lo malo amigo esa tarjeta   de pertinax   esta mal amigo hagala de firbra de vidrio hay   con ese pll puede llagar 2 kilometro facil con una simple antena dipolo recuerda que  yo a_C_a armo equipos todo el dia   con ese pll saludos


----------



## dicksonjo (Dic 22, 2010)

men ago denuevo la pregunta...este transmisor me serviria para transmitir profesionalmente...
y alacanzar los 60km porlo menos...

gracias

 de antemano te agradezco la tencion prestada...


----------



## elpaisabeto (Dic 22, 2010)

Saludos dicksonjo, para alcanzar la distancia que planteas necesitas adicionar un amplificador y de mucha potencia, creo que mas de 100watios dependiendo de la topografia del area donde deseas transmitir, con el veronica sin amplificador la distancia de cubrimiento se ve reducida a poco mas de un kilometro


----------



## dicksonjo (Dic 22, 2010)

pero si es de uso profesional...


es recomendable....??
para transmitir profesionalmente.


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 22, 2010)

El Veronica es un PLL, bueno,tiene  estabilidad de frecuencia, y buena respuesta de audio , para uso profesional, depende de las regulaciones  que existan en tu Pais, y de las exigencias personales, que te plantees, pero en si es bueno,  Feliz Navidad y prospero año 2011 a todos los foristas, atentamente
moises


----------



## elpaisabeto (Dic 22, 2010)

Tiene razon Moises, y por lo que veo tambien eres de Colombia Dicksonjo, aca hay mucha reglamentacion en la radiodifusion sonora, el ministerio de tecnologias y comunicaciones es muy estricto en ese sentido, no te recomiendo meterte con potencias y cubirmientos tan altos a no ser de que tengas licencia para alguna emisora comunitaria, y eso que cuando el ministerio da una licencia ellos mismos son los que dicen con cuanta potencia puedes emitir, monta el veronica y con esa potencia sin amplificador puedes cubrir un buen perimetro sin meterte en muchos problemas con la ley.....Saludos a todos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 23, 2010)

Hola!

tengo un par de prescalers SAB6456 y me encapriché con algo que arrastro hace rato... hacer un pll con componentes fáciles de conseguir... para obtener pasos de 100khz con ese prescaler (dividiendo por 64) necesito una referencia de 1,5625 khz... hasta ahí tengo... uso un cristal de 4mhz oscilando en un cd4060 y divido por 256 con la pata 14, de ahí a un CD4017 dividiendo por 10 y ahí tengo la referencia... el divisor programable es un CD4040 pero entre este divisor y la señal de referencia me falta el comparador de fase. El CD4046 parece fácil de usar pero no lo tengo en el Circuit Wizard y el 74LS86 como usa el Vero me saca de la idea de los "CD" así que encontré que el CD4030 puede ser buen reemplazo directo... ahora lo que no entiendo son las entradas una de de alto nivel y la otra es de bajo nivel, pero cual es cual? (hablo de las etapas de estos "QUAD EXCLUSIVE OR GATE").


----------



## dicksonjo (Dic 26, 2010)

y de cuanto por cuanto es el tamaño de la bakelita de fibra de vidrio....de cuantos centimetros debe ser a tamaño real ...e sque  yo tengo la lista de componentes y el pbc pero no c cual es el tamaño de la bakelita...


----------



## elpaisabeto (Dic 26, 2010)

dicksonjo los pcb que salen publicados aca del pll veronica salen en su tamaño real, simplemente lo imprimes al 100% y lo tienes ya listo para pasarlo a la placa virgen, recuerda usar placa en fibra de vidrio porque de lo contrario te quedaran armonicas o zumbidos....una pregunta dicksonjo, donde lograste conseguir aca en colombia el cristal de 6.4Mhz y el 74ALS74, o los pediste por internet?
Saludos desde Medellin


----------



## yamil2009 (Dic 30, 2010)

alguien esta armando el Veronica con LCD? o tiene alguna informacion adicional?


----------



## adrian sala (Ene 2, 2011)

Yo termine con el mio Ahora estoy dandole potencia uno de 10w y despues 300w pero ante tengo que hacer el deco, aca una foto del tx a medias.


----------



## yamil2009 (Ene 4, 2011)

Muy buen montage, felicitaciones, ya lo probaste? que tal? es estable?  tuviste algun problema?, que amplificador de 10 y de 300 W usaras?
que te parece el codificador de la serie Pira?
esperare tus comentarios y aportes, 
Atte YAMIL


----------



## adrian sala (Ene 4, 2011)

Hola yamil2009 y muchas gracias, Te comento que por no conseguir Placas de fibra rapidamente compre la placa del modelo 288 de plaqueto de 10w http://www.plaquetodo.com/cursos-2005/multimedia/emisoras/demo/index.htm para que me sacara del paso para poder cubrir mi ciudad que es de de 4 a 5KM de punta a punta, ya se que no es lo mismo que hacerlo uno mismo pero es valido.







[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

Es muy estable a pesar de que esta echo en pertinax, el alcance del TX solo es de 2.5 km en dipolo avierto a 10MT de altura, ya estare suviendo a 14 MT para poder pasar la iglesa asi poder llegar bien al otro lado del pueblo ya que se encuentra en el centro de la ciudad y yo estoy en una punta.









[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

En cuanto al deco Mi idea es esta: http://www.audiosys.com.ar/proyectos/proyecto cadena de audio.htm. ygualmente estare mirando el de pira para comparar.

Creo que va a sonar muy bien, el TX tiene muy buen volumen y calidad de sonido asi que con estos acesorios va a mejorar un monton, cualquier cosa que crean que se puede modificar algo para mejorar los escucho ya que es mi primeva vez que incurciono en esto. Saludos y Feliz Año nuevo para todos!!!


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 4, 2011)

hola, adrian sala, me podrias decir que calculos hicistes para construir la antena y como le haces para no interferir en los TV, ya que yo he fabricado esas antenas pero siempre interfieren en los tv   apesar que uso filtro pasa banda. el calculo que he usado siempre este 
La longitud total de la antena es ((300/Frecuencia MHZ)/2)-5%

Por ejemplo, para 100 Mhz

300 / 100 = 3
3 / 2 = 1.5 metros
1.5 - 5% = 1.5 - 0.075 = 1.425 metros (longitud total del dipolo)
1.425 / 2 = 0.7125 metros (longitud de cada brazo)

pero siempre hay interferencia  



saludos


----------



## adrian sala (Ene 4, 2011)

hola dalsaur, cable de bajada rg58 balum de 10 bueltas sobre el boom caño de pbc de 40, separacion 5cm entre cada barilla, todo eso lo fuy sacando de estos foros y no tuve ningun problema, tuve mucha suerte ya que no cuento con medidor de ROE todavia, el unico calculo que utilice es el de la frecuencia para el largo de las varillas.


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 5, 2011)

Amigo dalsaur, la antena no interfiere, sea cual fuere el modelo que utilices,debe estar si bien sintonizada a la frecuencia de operacion, lo que tiene que ver es que el emisor este bien calibrado,  y lops filtros logran atenuar, no eliminar las interfrencias, tiene que ver tambien la altura en que estan instaladas, si la instalas  muy bajo, el campo electromagnetico que se genera es intenso, y si hay televisores proximos, la interfrencia sera fija, saludos


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 5, 2011)

moises calderon, ok, la interferencia debe ser problemas de altura, por que creo que cuando la ajuste, tenia como 7 u 8 mts, pero al ver que interferia en las tv, no segui probando.

una pregunta, moises calderon, ¿ aparte del pll veronica u otros pll, que otro sistema se puede utilizar para hacer estable un Tx FM, ?:
Es que el problemas siempre son con los benditos integrados del pll si bien no se consiguen o bien a veces hay que hacer compras en diferentes tiendas de electronica por interent (online) y eso sale algo $$$$$$$$$

saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 5, 2011)

Amigo, dalsaur, respondi a tu mensaje privado, decia que a mi concepto algo mas sencillo, y bueno, mejor que los pll, no hay, se puede utilizar cristales, pero complican demasiado, y al final te sale mas caro, un abrazo, moises


----------



## Dircio (Ene 5, 2011)

Amigo Dalsaur, Para evitar en lo mas posible las interferencias es como dice Moises, la antena debe estar bien sintonizada a tu frecuencia y de preferncia lejos de las antenas transmisoras de TV, claro que influye mucho el tipo de cable que usas, si es de mala calidad observaras mucha reflejada en tus medidores y si usas uno de mejor calidad observaras un mejor conportamiento en tus medidores.
Lo mas comun que se hace para obtener mejores resultados es que instales tu antena donde debe estar de por vida, usa el cable adecuado de baja perdida, ajusta tu antena de tal forma que obtengas lo mas minimo posible de reflejada.
A veces nos confiamos y usamos un cable diferente al momento de ajustarlas y cuando conectamos el cable que vamos a usar de por vida, Ohhh, sorpresa hay mucha reflejada.
yo me he encontrado con antenas que vienen saliendo del laboratorio y cuando se instalan hay mucha reflejada.

Saludos.


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 5, 2011)

Dircio, gracias por corpartir ese dato


----------



## yamil2009 (Ene 8, 2011)

adrian sala, interezante lo que propones, te cuento q*UE* ayer ya comence a  armar el Veronica con LCD, estoy terminado de soldar las resistencias.  mi placa es de fibra de vidrio y espero que tenga un buen rendimiento,  ya publicare las fotografias. Realmemnte las gracias a todos, pues con  los comentarios q*UE* dejan y los aportes que compartten son una guia  invalorable para quienes estamos en esto de armar transmisores por  primera vez.
Un Saludo a todos del foro.


----------



## adrian sala (Ene 8, 2011)

Hola Yamil2009, me olvide de decirte que el ampli que voy a usar de 300 es este que armo Vicea2002 :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-1-vatio-veronica-10653/index17.html.
en cuanto a el vero con lcd tuve que modificar algunas cositas que no estaban o erroneamente mal marcadas o algunos componentes que estaban de mas:







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

la resistencia 35 no existe y puse un capacitor de 8pf en paralelo con cv1 para que me engachara ya que no consegui los variacap espesifico y le puse los bb209 de 2.5pf a 30PF que es lo que consegui y no los BB112 de 25pf a 500pf,el trimmer cv1 puse de 20PF y no el de 30pf ya que en la lista aparece de 20pf y en el esquema de 30pf y me di cuenta tarde. el mio no cuenta con la pantalla lcd por que no consigo pero anda de maravilla.

Saludos!


----------



## yamil2009 (Ene 8, 2011)

Hola adrian sala, aqui leyendo tus modificaciones, yo no me di cuenta de esa resistencia, la 15 deduje q*UE* era esa que marcaste, ahora ese electrolitico t*AM*b*IÉN* lo cambie por el q*UE* estaba. no seria mejor subirle un poco a la resistencia de 270 no seria mejor un poco mas alta ya q*UE* con esa le estarias dando unos 44 mA. y con una de 390 Ohm daria 33mA suficientes para un buen brillo. Y asi que sin pantalla funciona?, yo  crei q*UE* influia en algo eso. yo quisiera saber como modificar el archivo ex para colocarle el nombre de mi emisora. aun me falta conseguir el Display LCD pero ya estoy cerca.
Por otro lado yo estoy buscando un esquema de amplificador de 10w para seguir a la siguiente etapa. pues no conseguiria exitar bien el amplificador de 250 que me gustaria hacer. aqui consegui trimers de porcelana que me imagino dara mejor performance a mi Tx.
Seuiremos comentano nuestras experiancias gracias.


----------



## yamil2009 (Ene 19, 2011)

Amigo @undrtkr dei uma olhadinha seu circuito. parabens. Eu tenho um problema. meu oscilador da certinho,mas no meu PLL o LED vermelho fica ligado. Sera que o CI 74LS74 é o responsavel? precissa mesmo ser o 74ALS74?
No meu pais nao consigo ele.
obrigado.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 19, 2011)

¿Y por qué en portugués?
Undrtkr postea en español, así que sería mucho más conveniente que contestaras en el mismo idioma. Con eso no dejarías afuera de la charla a ninguno de los que no manejen esa lengua...


----------



## yamil2009 (Ene 19, 2011)

muy cierto
Bueno. mi problema es con el PLL pues no engancha, solo se queda el LED rojo encendido y mi duda es si el problema sera el 74LS74, pues en mi pais no encuentro el 74ALS74. es es mi problema que tengo

Gracias por la critica!!!


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 19, 2011)

amigo en post anteriores se aclaro es tema, tiene que ser el 74ALS74, caso contrario no funcionara, un reemplazo es el 74F74, espero te sirva este dato, saludos
moises


----------



## Cacho (Ene 19, 2011)

Por nada Yamil, y ahí tenés una respuesta de Moisés Calderón que puede echar luz sobre tu duda.

Saludos


----------



## elpaisabeto (Ene 19, 2011)

Bueno, alguien, no recuerdo quien publico anteriormente que el 74F74 es muy comun en las computadoras viejas (esas que trabajaban bajo el ambiente de DOS) y en efecto asi es, la otra vez buscando halle uno en una board de esas legendarias computadoras.

Saludos a todos


----------



## franco blf (Ene 21, 2011)

hola tambien pueden usar el 74s74 trabaja hasta 125mhz 

y bueno mi problema con este transmisor es que tiene un armonico en el canal 2 el transmisor esta en la frecuencia 108.0mhz espero su ayuda


----------



## yamil2009 (Ene 24, 2011)

Tengo una duda, alguien tiene una guia sobre los voltajes de algunos puntos en el circuito del veronica?
y por otro lado la identificacion de los transistores  BF, pues en el caso mio que yo conocia era este Orden BASE COLECTOR EMISOR? pues varian entre marcas creo.
Atte YAMIL
GRACIAS


----------



## Dircio (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola Yamil2009:Tu pregunta es muy general pero los voltages presentes en ese veronika son 13.8v si lo trabajas con ese que es lo mas comun,7.5v y 5v.sobre los transistores solo compra los mas comunes y prueva con el tester en posicion de diodo, ahi te marca cual es cual, no hay pierde.saludos.


----------



## yamil2009 (Ene 26, 2011)

Hola Dircio, yo me referia a los diferentes voltajes que se pueden encontrar en diferentes puntos de nuestro circuito veronica, y por lo tanto asi testear el buen funcionamiento de este.
GRACIAS POR LA AYUDA

HOla a todos, quisiera que me ayuden si alguien tiene el datashet de este display LCD 1620A-17
lo he buscado pero no lo encuentro
gracias

aqui subo las imagenes del LCD


----------



## Cacho (Ene 26, 2011)

¿Y esa pantallita qué tiene que ver con el Verónica de 1W?


----------



## Dano (Ene 26, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y esa pantallita qué tiene que ver con el Verónica de 1W?



Supongo que es para la versión del verónica de Dircio.

Saludos.


----------



## adrian sala (Ene 26, 2011)

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-1-vatio-veronica-10653/index12.html#post206541_


----------



## Cacho (Ene 26, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...
Ahora sí 

Ya me ando olvidando de lo que hay posteado por aquí y por allá ...

Gracias Dano y a Adrián por el link.
Saludos


----------



## Dircio (Ene 27, 2011)

Hola, a eso me referia que tu pregunta era muy general o ambigua pues, pero que bueno que rectificas, pense que te referias al veronica original cuyas modificaciones son dos. el original trabaja con un cristal de 6.4mhz dificil de conseguir y los modificados trabajan con un cristal de 4mhz que te consigues a la vuelta de la esquina, je.
Bueno los voltages que puse de 13.8v - 7.5v - y 5v. son los que estan presentes en el veronica original y los modificados. y ahi se los dejo para quienes lo necesiten.

Y el veronica con LCD, lo posteó VICZEA 2002, ojala responda a tu planteamineto.

SALUDOS.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 28, 2011)

Hola:

Ante todo deciros a los que habeis iniciado este estupendo hilo que me habeis sensibilizado con el Veronica.
Siempre reparando equipos de Test y medida y ahora ya me veo en la necesidad de montar un veronica por el simple placer de hacerlo y por supuesto de todo ello sacare si a alguien le interesa un completo test con los valores de ciertas tensiones interesantes en el circuito y en general un hoja de caracteristicas para poder hechar mano de ella en momentos de problemas o ajustes.
Me ha gustado el diseño del PLL de Dircio, si bien el LM7001 yo no dispongo de el, si del MC145170 y de algunos mas que suelo tener de repuesto, asi que no podre montar la version del LM7001, como mis conocimientos de PIC son a nivel de solo cargar los programas en el mismo tendre que buscar por la RED el .HEX para el MC145170 que espero encontrar, si no me tendre que remontar a la version original con circuitos TTL que no me gustan mucho ya que inyectan demasiado ruido, sobremanera cuando a alguno de ellos se pone en corto una entrada/salida, he tenido bastantes malas experiencias con ellos, por eson boto por lo sencillo y facil de contruir y que ademas este bien documentado, pues asi se divulga de manera mas facil ya que esta al alcance de todos.
Si alguien conoce algun PLL con PIC y pantalla LCD para el MC145170 le agradeceria su colaboracion.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 29, 2011)

Amigo, espero que te sirva este enlace, saludos desde Lima Peru,moises
http://radioinitiation.chez-alice.fr/english/synthe2/synthe2.html

lamentablemente, ya levantaron el enlace de los ciccuitos impresos, pero la informacion es valida, un abrazo


----------



## macross1985 (Ene 29, 2011)

Hola colegas del foro, estuve observando el maravilloso trabajo de viczea2002 en su equipo de 300W, mis felicitaciones!!!
Quisiera solicitarle a viczea2002 o a Moises Calderón o algun otro colega si pueden publicar un circuito para proteccion del amplificador de potencia que reaccione ante ROE elevada (peligrosa) o temperatura peligrosa. Es para el transmisor que estoy montando, su amplificador de potencia es de unos 100W (MRF317)

Desde ya agradezco su amabilidad y pido disculpas a los moderadores por mis intervenciones erroneas en otra oportunidad, ya que desconocía algunas normas del foro.

Daniel


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 29, 2011)

macross1985, encontre este en:http://yoreparo.com/foros/radiocomu...proteccion-de-roe-swr-para-tx-fm-t480646.html

lo que generalmente se hace es un medidor de ROE que en vez de tener  los instrumentos la señal se manda a acondicionar(amplificar, etc.) para  activar un relay que corta la alimentación del equipo excitador. Esto  es debido a que si cortas la alimentación del lineal solamente lo mas  probable es que quemes el TR de salida del amplificador. 
Como el amplificador es de 100w de potencia con el circuito común de un  medidor de ROE posiblemente te alcance para excitar la compuerta de un  SCR que comanda un relay al que en sus contactos se hace pasar la  alimentación del equipo excitador.
aunque yo he vistos algunos lineales que utilizan un termico en el disipador de calor del transistor final, y asu vez activan un relay que interumpen la energia, pero igual este creo que esta bien pues es  es util  si por acidente se estropea la antena, el cable, ò por factores de la corrocion la Roe aumenta.




Saludos.


----------



## yamil2009 (Ene 29, 2011)

Hola A todos los aficionados como yo. pues nuevamente me dirijo a pedirles ayuda, hace unos dias publique un display LCD para el Veronica con display, preguntando si alguien tiene datos sobre ese display, pero hasta ahora nadie de los que armo dicho veronica no ha tenido la amabilidad de despejar ciertas dudas que tengo y que las expuse. ojala alguien que pueda dar datos les agradeceria mucho


----------



## adrian sala (Ene 29, 2011)

yamil2009 me parece que esto ya lo tienes visto por que de donde lo saque vi las mismas fotos de tu lcd.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/vishay/016m002b.pdf

Este puede servirte tambien, es otro dato. es todo lo que hay aparentemente.

http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/ideas-y-sugerencias/tutorial-basico-de-control-de-lcd-y-mini-glcd/


----------



## yamil2009 (Ene 30, 2011)

Muchas Gracias Adrian Sala, lastimosamente no puedo conseguir mas datos de ese display, pero revisare ahora la informacion que tu muy amablemente me brindas.
le escribire tambien a VICZEA 2002 ojala el pueda tambien ayudarmey por ende a todos del foro. Un saludo!
gracias


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

Una pregunta a todos los amigos que muy amablemente dan todas sus contribuciones a todos los que tenemos dudas, y nos falta algun otro detalle para poner apunto nuestro Veronica.
Mi problema es el suguiente:
Tengo mi veronica que hace poco lo termine por fin de armar, nada mas que solo llega a los 94.4 Mhz. Quisiera saber si alguien sabe como arreglar este problema, pues lo probe en frecuencias menores como 88.1 y engancha muy bien, ahora que prefiero usarlo en 103.3 Mhz ni siquiera llega a esta frecuencia, ya intente cambiar otro Trimer Verde que es el primer VC1 de 40 pF y no sube mas. Alguien puede ayudarme? Para asi saber que estoy haciendo mal?
GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO A TODOS.
Attte YAMIL NOGALES


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 5, 2011)

mira me ha pasado y el cupable furon los variacap, cuales estas usando? yo tenia originalmente los BB209 y llevaba los BB112. al conseguir estos se *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* todo t no podia enganchar nada, al poner de nuevo estos BB209 todp anduvo de maravilla, Tambien cambie el trimers por uno de 20 pf rojo o rosado.


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hola Adrian, te cuento que estoy usando el BB204G. y el Trimer es el Verde.
Entonces Usando ese trimer se desplegara todo el rango de frecuencia? desde los 87.5 hasta los 108 Mhz? Gracias Por La Ayuda.
Y Te cuento que por aca los veronicas que he ido viendo han variado  algunas cosas, Por ejm El transistor TR7 2N4427 ha sido remplazado por  un C1970. tienes alguna experiencia en ese cambio? sera mejor? Yo le  puse el 2N4427 como en el circuito original pero me di cuenta que  calienta mucho. GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA.
Atte YAMIL


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 5, 2011)

si calinta bastante el 2N4427 ya inclusive tuve que cambiarlo por que se quemo pero por la antena casera, pero agregandole un lineal todo cambia, el veronica solo sirve como pre en cuanto a watts.
en cuanto a la frecuencia una vez que el PLL engancha si te vas muy aya de los 100.0 siempre tendras que retocar el trimmers para que enganche de nuevo.

 pero eso de que no llega a las frecuencias altas deveras cambiar de seguro los variacap, en cuanto al trimmers cuanto mas pf tiene mas delicado y paciencia deveras tener para moverlo.

te cuento que yo tenia uno de 60pf y para que enganche tenia que dejarlo que con la temperatura suba la frecuencia y eso era muy tedioso ya que aca todavia es verano hay dias de estremo calor, cuanto mas calor la frecuencia suvia y si vabaja la temperatura la frecuencia tambien y el trimmers era demasiado grande, por eso te recomiendo el de 20pf y deveras prestar total atencion al tanque ocilador ya que todo esta hay. 
una vez que esta enganchado con el PLL solo hay que moverlo muy poco si se desengancha.

pudiste con el Lcd, mira que si no esta conectado es muy dificil engancharlo. yo tuve suerte ya que hace poco me llego y era con lujo de detalle la coneccion.
Saludos!


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

Y el Varicap BB204 tambien tendria que cambiarlo por el BB209 ?
Aun no probe el LCD, estoy buscando a alguien que me lo llene el PIC pues yo no se hacerlo, gracias por preguntar.
Y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 6, 2011)

yo creo que el BB 204 que es de 15 a 70pf te andaria bien, y el trimer podes variar por algun otro, yo primero intente con uno de 120pf y de hay fuy bajando de capacidad hasta que me quedo el de 20pf y podrias intentar variar la separacion de las bobinas del tanque del ocilador, yo las hice con hilo de 1mm, todo tiene su efecto pero el problema no esta muy lejos, no queda otra que provar soldar y resoldar.
Saludos yamil2009.


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 6, 2011)

Estimado amigo, en cuanto al varicap, antes de cambiar, haz lo siguiente: en paralelo con el trimmer, hay dos condensadores en paralelo de 22 picos, prueba a retirar uno de ellos, antes de poner  los integrados del PLL, haz un barrido girando lentamente el trimmer, y haz retoques en las bobinas del oscilador levemente estirandolas o comprimiendolas, hasta lograr que funcione en la banda de fm, luego instalas los integrados del pll, y programs la frecuencia que deseas, un abrazo


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 6, 2011)

Estimado moises calderon, la vercion del veronica que yamil2009 tiene armada es la vercion con LCD y es esta:
Ver el archivo adjunto 26643
en la cual tiene un solo capacitor de 33pf, yo lo he cambiado por distintos valores y termine poniendo el que tenia originalmente que es el que mejor me anduvo. 
Todo depende tambien de varios factores y hay que provar de todo, ya vieron como es este tema no a todos nos queda igual.

Saludos!


----------



## Dircio (Feb 6, 2011)

Hola yamil2009.

Moises tiene razon!! Dices que tienes un capacitor de 33p, pon uno de 10 y prueva hacia donde te manda la frecuencia, ahí esta el detalle, debes buscar los capacitores ideales porque no solo influe el tipo de varicap que usas, (ese que tienes esta bien) aunque no lo creas cuando hacemos las bobinas nos confiamos en que tenemos todo medido y sin darnos cuenta, estamos usando un alambre un poco mas delgado o las bobinas nos salieron de 6mm en vez de 5mm en fin son cosas que nos pasa al armar estos circuitos, claro que influye tambien el trimer.
Asi que antes de cambiar el varicap o el trimer, prueba con capacitores de menos valor y retoca levemente (junta o separa) las bobinas y observa hacia donde te manda.

Quizas alguien le haya pasado que al querer ajustar el vco, y ya vamos llegando a la frecuencia de trabajo y este se nos salta a una frecuancia mas alta y de ahí no pasa y estas a punto de darte de topetones en la pared. . . Alto!! yo lo solucione aunmentando una vuelta a la bobina que alimenta el primer 2N4427, en el diagrama solo son 3vueltas pero le puse 4 y quedo muy bien.

Se los dejo por si les pasa igual.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 6, 2011)

Amigo Adrian, las sugerencias que doy, son en base a lo que tambbien me sucedio, el conjunto, trimmer, bobinas,varicap, y capacitores forman un circuito resonante, que al variar la capacidad del trimer, deberia barrer por lo menos la banda de fm, y lo mas facil y barato, es cambiar el condensador de 33 pf, por uno de menor capacidad o 1 de los de 22 que tiene, porque al tener una capacidad excesiva sera dificil que lelgue a cubrir  la parte superior de la banda, saludos


----------



## kakemarake (Feb 7, 2011)

hola que tamaño tiene que tener la transparencia a la hora de imprimir   la del veronica  modificado el del curzo de 4 mhz    gracias


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 7, 2011)

Muchas Gracias a todos por las indicaciones y los aportes que me estan  dando. El Veronica que ya termine de armar es el normal, pero tambien  estoy armando uno con LCD, el motivo es que quiero comparar cual tiene  mejor desempeño.
gracias a todos y en especial a Moises y a Adrian por la ayuda que brindan a todos en el foro
Atte YAMIL

Aqui les mando las fotos de el Veronica que termine, como podran ver le hice algunas modificaciones que vi por aqui en mi pais.
Gracias


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 8, 2011)

Quiero agradecer la gran ayuda y colaboración que me dieron Moises y Adrian. Pues gracias a ustedes me han ayudado a concluir mi Veronica, el cual ya se desplaza por toda la BANDA FM. 
Por otro lado ya me falata muy poco para terminar el Veronica con LCD. El cual ya les ire mostrando las fotos al concluir.
Les agradesco mucho y valga un voto de aplauso para los estimados colegas que de una forma desinterezada brindan sus consejos y experiencias a los miembros de este foro.
GRACIAS


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 8, 2011)

Hola Yamil2009, de seguro bamos a estar atentos para saver quien de los dos vero gana esta batalla de mejor calidad, mi voto es para el LM7001 con LCD.

por cierto muy bueno el vero.

Es bueno que la gente se allude y se dedique a estar ocupado en cosas que valgan la pena y podamos ser mejores en lo que hacemos, ojala hubiera mas gente como nosotros y el mundo estaria mejor.

Saludos a todos los que pasan por aca y siguan asi.


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 8, 2011)

Amigo Yamil 2009: Me alegra, que con los consejos que brindamos a traves de este foro, hayas logrado que tu proyecto funcione,me siento honrado por tu agradecimiento,pero creo que se lo merece todo el foro, porque mensajes como el tuyo, hacen honor al foro, ya que esta cumpliendo con su objetivo, brindar a traves de el,la informacion que uno posee o ayuda de manera desinteresada,un abrazo a todos
moises calderon

El comentario  sobre la calidad , os dire que es el mismo, porque ambas versiones, utilizan el mismo VFO, la funcion del PLL, ya sea de la manera discreta de la version originaol, o la que presenta  el que usa Display, solamente sirven para darle estabilidad a la frecuencia, no influye en el sonido, segun mi  parecer, un abrazo,moises


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 8, 2011)

Me olvide decirles que fue lo que cambie para arreglar el Veronica. Cambie los 2 condenzadores de 22 pF. por dos de 15pF y con este cambio ya se desplaza por toda la Banda FM siempre con algun retoque en las Bobinas de alambre. Ademas cabie el ultimo transistor 2N4427 por un C1970.Tiene buena calidad, es estable la fracuencia de enganche.
Gracias por sus palabras.
Una vez terminado el LCD. Me dedicare a buscar un buen amplificador lineal para seguir a la siguiente etapa del Transmisor. Estoy en busqueda de un buen lineal. espero hallar uno pronto.
Si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia, sera bievenida por este aficionado.
Atte:
YAMIL


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 8, 2011)

Muy ciero moises calderon, a mi parecer el que tiene lcd me parecio mas atractivo por su LCD, mas cencillo devido a que solo llevaba 3 integrados Y la inmensa comodidad de cambiar de frecuencia con solo apretar un pulsador y no tener que recurrir a una tabla y apagar el TX para poder hacerlo. en fin son gustos. 

Aprovecho para suvir una foto el vero con el lcd puesto y un lineal de 18w que arme anoche que me paso exetv para adosarle al vero que por cierto agradezco de su alluda ya que este lineal es muy economico y facil de armar.

como siempre mucho desorden:
[url=http://www.hiboox.es/go/imagenes/otros/copia-2-de-spm-a0614,74e783d792f281fd25e3ffa52b10ac54.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]



[url=http://www.hiboox.es/go/imagenes/otros/copia-3-de-spm-a0637,404fb81c20a6e56d78f7ed2052f8eabc.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[url=http://www.hiboox.es/go/imagenes/otros/copia-de-spm-a0660,aecff2893a469ffc8f4c68163596eb6e.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[url=http://www.hiboox.es/go/imagenes/otros/copia-de-spm-a0673,fe05a6575e424a4e92e5769ffd970644.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]




Saludos!


----------



## radio98 (Feb 8, 2011)

hola adrian no se ven las fotos del veronica fijate de subirlas de vuelta saludos


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 8, 2011)

Que interezante, felicitaciones, seria bueno que tambien subas los diagramas y demas estimado amigo Adrian. Una pregunta? cual de los archivos HEX usaste? y si sabes aparte que mas se le puede poner en la pantalla del LCD. Seria bueno que se pudiera poner por ejemplo el NOMBRE DE LA EMISORA.

Talvez nuestro amigo Moises nos ayude y nos pueda indicar como hacerlo?

Atte YAMIL


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 8, 2011)

Probare de nuevo con otro servidor para las imagenes,yo entro y se ven, no se como asen los demas como yamil2009 para que queden en minuatura todas juntas,
por lo que corresponde al lineal este es el link:http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?hl=es&ie=UTF-8&sl=auto&tl=es&u=http://www.te1.com.br/2010/12/amplificador-de-rf-banda-larga-de-ate-20watts/%3Freplytocom%3D4627&prev=_t&twu=1

y lo que respecta al display estoy comentando el asunto en otra parte del foro para cambiarle las letras de abajo que estan rotativas por una fijas, en este caso que diga FM Urbana, pero todavia no he provado el que me hicieron por falta de otro pic ya que el que tengo anda de maravilla y me costo cargarlo asi que no lo quiero estropear._https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/curso-programacion-pic-bsic-pro-20658/index46.html#post445282_

aca las fotos:


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 8, 2011)

Amigo Adrian me parece muy buena tu inquietud de tb poner otras letras en el LCD, ojala lo consigas. Pienzo que el nombre de la emisora seria genial.

Moises tienes algun datoi acerca de esto?

Att YAMIL


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 8, 2011)

segun expertos sin el codigo fuente es casi inposible de lograr desifrar el codigo y descompilarlo y que es mas facil hacer uno nuevo asi que sin los datos originales que tiene Redfield29 quien fue el creador  de este codigo segun tengo entendido estamos a merced de nuestra limitada comprencion de programacion.
yo tengo un hermano que es un capo en este tema y solo me queda preguntarle si se animaria a meterle manos ya que el que me dieron de prueva solo maneja dos frecuencias y no toda la banda de fm.


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 8, 2011)

Amigo Redfield29 danos una mano, porfavor comparte tus experiencias acerca de este tema
GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Redfield29 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hola, primeramente pedirles disculpas a los colegas del foro por mi ausencia debido a lo recargado de mi agenda de trabajo, que me ha mantenido alejado del foro y también de la eléctronica. Pero tengo unos días de vacaciones por ahora y estoy dispuesto a absolver las consultas sobre este diseño. Tambien pedir disculpas a los amigos que me escribieron por MP ya que no cuento con el mínimo de post para poder dar respuestas, espero con mi participación de ahora llegar a obtener el número permitido para tal fin. 
Conjuntamente con el colega Viczea2002 dejamos pendientes algunas ideas como la reducción del tamaño del PCB, cambio del pic16F84 por el pic16F628, la eliminación del CI 74LS86 y del x-tal de 4Mhz y otras que aportaron en el foro y que por falta de tiempo no se llegaron a concretar.
Les pido por favor un día o dos para revisar los post anteriores, buscar los archivos necesarios en mi PC, hacer cambios en los HEX  y postearlos en este hilo.
Gracias y espero su comprensión.


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 8, 2011)

Muchas gracias Amigo Redfield29 por oir nuestas preguntas y dudas. estaremos pendientes a tus respuestas, que seran de gran ayuda para todos nosotros.
Atte 
YAMIL NOGALES desde La Paz - Bolivia


----------



## romees (Feb 9, 2011)

buenas a todos yo arme el tx con lcd pero tengo un detalle la frecuencia se corre no se detiene ala orden de los switchs  los switchs son normalmente cerrados o abiertos?


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 9, 2011)

hay una tabla para colocar laposicion de los swichs en el Veronica normal segun la frecuencia.en los promeros post la encontraras. Pero el Veronica que tiene LCD no lleva swichs.


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 9, 2011)

es un placer tenerlo de vuelta en este foro señor Redfield29, ya estoy ancioso para poder echar mano a un nuevo TX con esas modificaciones que comentó y poder experimentar mas con esas maravillas que usted disena. Yo por mi parte he prestado mucha atencion al Veronica LM7001 con LCD por la calidad profecional que precenta en funcionalidad como apariencia comercial por la cual se destaca. tambien esperare ancioso que suva el nuevo HEX para probarlo. Saludos y bienvenido de nuevo.


----------



## dicksonjo (Feb 9, 2011)

hola a todos yo quiero hacer el veronica....

pero segun me han comentado que el veronica seria mejor impresarlo en baquelita de fibra de vidrio...
¡¡¡¡pero surge un incoveniente.....¡¡¡¡¡yo no c impresar en baquelita de fibra de vidrio....
alguienm me ayuda o me pasa un tutorial....


porfavor se lo agradeceria....


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 9, 2011)

Amigo el procedimiento es el mismo, solo cambia el material, saludos


----------



## Redfield29 (Feb 9, 2011)

Respondiendo a las inquietudes planteadas por los colegas del foro:

Las fotos del Veronica LCD de 4 pulsadores + PIC16F876A, son de un modelo experimental y que el colega Viczea2002 publicó junto con la versión de 2 pulsadores + PIC16F84A. Las diferencias estriban en que el primero debía contener un menu de configuración para acceder a cambiar el nombre de la estación, medir el voltaje de entrada y la potencia de salida. Esto no llegó a concretarse en un 100% por falta de tiempo.
Posteriormente nos dimos cuenta que esto era mejor que se implemente para una medición de potencia externa y medir la potencia del amplificador en lugar de medir 1w del veronica. Por lo demás es identico a la versión de PIC16F84A.

En cuanto al diodo varicap. El oscilador doble del veronica requiere mucha capacitancia para poder hacerlo cambiar de frecuencia en toda la banda de FM. Esto trae como consecuencia que sino se usa un varicap de 0-500pf (que son escasos), no nos queda otra que mantener el trimmer del veronica original para que pueda ser retocado en caso no enganchara ya que los diodos varicaps promedio solo tienen una variación de capacitancia de unos 0-80pf y hay algunos de tan solo 0-10pf. Les puedo asegurar que con cualquier diodo varicap común va a funcionar, solo es necesario que jueguen un poco con el valor de trimmer variable y del condensador fijo de 33pf que está en paralelo con el trimmer. En este sentido es necesario a veces usar un frecuencímetro para saber exactamente a que frecuencia se encuentra oscilando el VCO.

En cuanto al voltaje promedio de enganche, se encuentra entre 3 y 5 voltios medidos en la base del transistor BC558. Si este voltaje se ha elevado a mas 10V indica que la frecuencia es del VCO es demasiado alta para la frecuencia programada; y si el voltaje medido es de 0V a 1V indica que la frecuencia es demasiado baja en relación a la frecuencia programada.

En cuanto a los pulsadores, estos son de tipo normalmente abierto, Se mantienen en 1 lógico mediante las resistencias pull-up incoorporadas en el PIC y se activan cuando al ser pulsados ingresen a 0 lógico.

Finalmente publico el HEX para Adrian Sala con la modificación del texto de la 2da línea en en forma estática y el HEX para EM4ZZZ para poder trabajar con 1/2 VCO como el clásico Verónica, dicho sea de paso este HEX es para una modificación propia en el VCO de nuestro colega EM4ZZZ.

Si existe algún inconveniente con los HEX publicados, me lo hacen saber para hacer las correcciones de forma inmediata.

Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 9, 2011)

Redfield29 dijo:


> Respondiendo a las inquietudes planteadas por los colegas del foro:
> 
> Las fotos del Veronica LCD de 4 pulsadores + PIC16F876A, son de un modelo experimental y que el colega Viczea2002 publicó junto con la versión de 2 pulsadores + PIC16F84A. Las diferencias estriban en que el primero debía contener un menu de configuración para acceder a cambiar el nombre de la estación, medir el voltaje de entrada y la potencia de salida. Esto no llegó a concretarse en un 100% por falta de tiempo.
> Posteriormente nos dimos cuenta que esto era mejor que se implemente para una medición de potencia externa y medir la potencia del amplificador en lugar de medir 1w del veronica. Por lo demás es identico a la versión de PIC16F84A.
> ...



Interesante, lo estoy haciendo y tengo varios problemas, por lo dicho aca buscare el fallo a ver que pasa, gracias, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 10, 2011)

Muy interesante la informacion Redfield29 ya que desvela muchas dudas que teniamos en el foro sobre este veronica con todas su modificaciones y el original y creo que con estos datos varios dejaran de golpearce la cabeza contra la pared.
es una lastima que el proyecto del Veronica LCD de 4 pulsadores + PIC16F876A no viera la luz ya que con esas caracteristicas hubiese sido una joyita para armar.
y te agradesco Redfield29 por las molestias tomadas y hacerme el archivo HEX para mi Veronica con las modificaciones que necesitaba.
y finalmente quiero decir que no pierdo la esperanza de ver otra modificacion del veronica por estos lados para meterle mano.
gracias y esta tarde estare grabando el HEX en el pic y lo probare. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## romees (Feb 11, 2011)

hola radfield yo arme el transmisor con lm7001 pero creo que tengo problemas con el archivo hex, por que cuando lo enciendo comiensa el conteo como si estubiera pisando el boton de subir frecuencia y no se detiene. hasta que pongo los dos en punto cero. y el voltaje de base del bc558 que controla los varicaps es de 11 volts.
haber si puedes subirme otra copia por favor.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 11, 2011)

romees dijo:


> hola radfield yo arme el transmisor con lm7001 pero creo que tengo problemas con el archivo hex, por que cuando lo enciendo comiensa el conteo como si estubiera pisando el boton de subir frecuencia y no se detiene. hasta que pongo los dos en punto cero. y el voltaje de base del bc558 que controla los varicaps es de 11 volts.
> haber si puedes subirme otra copia por favor.


Si con el nuevo HEX no pasa eso, usa no el primero si no el segundo y ademas yo probe el que hicieron para el Sr Salas y va bien tambien, por ahora mi problema es que la frecuencia mostrada en el display no coincide con la marcada por mi frecuencimetro (que esta bien calibrado) diferencian unos 75Khz y se escuha horrorosa, no se que mas le hare esta noche (es la unica oportunidad para dedicarle a esto) pero les cuento los avances, chauuuuuuu


----------



## Redfield29 (Feb 11, 2011)

Romees, no creo que sea el HEX, puede ser el pic defectuoso o tus pulsadores son normalmente cerrados, o puede que el pulsador de up esté "pegado" debido a un defecto de fabricación o temperatura al soldar. También podría ser que la pista del impreso esté derivada a masa. Te recomiendo que midas los voltajes en cada pulsador sin presionarlos que debe de ser 5V y también presionándolos que deben ser 0V.
Si tienes 11V en la base de BC558, definitivamente no hay enganche del PLL ya que la frecuencia del VCO es mayor que la programada y hay que retocar el trimmer de ajuste hasta que el voltaje este entre 3 y 5V. Cuando enganche, el led de lock encenderá y el LCD te mostrará el estado Lock.

Fdsergio, la diferencia de 75khz me parece bastante alta, en el que yo armé la diferencia no pasaba de los 5Khz. Esto puede ser corregido reemplazando uno de los capacitores de 22pf que acompañan al x-tal de 7.2Mhz por un trimmer variable de unos 60pf y regularlo hasta que quede en la frecuencia exacta.
En lo que respecta al sonido, si el PLL no ha enganchado, el voltaje corrector de frecuencia aplicado a la base de BC558 puede solapar la señal de audio causando distorsión o que se escuche demasiado bajo en volume.

Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 11, 2011)

Redfield29 dijo:


> Romees, no creo que sea el HEX, puede ser el pic defectuoso o tus pulsadores son normalmente cerrados, o puede que el pulsador de up esté "pegado" debido a un defecto de fabricación o temperatura al soldar. También podría ser que la pista del impreso esté derivada a masa. Te recomiendo que midas los voltajes en cada pulsador sin presionarlos que debe de ser 5V y también presionándolos que deben ser 0V.
> Si tienes 11V en la base de BC558, definitivamente no hay enganche del PLL ya que la frecuencia del VCO es mayor que la programada y hay que retocar el trimmer de ajuste hasta que el voltaje este entre 3 y 5V. Cuando enganché el led de lock encenderá y el LCD te mostrará el estado Lock.
> 
> Fdsergio, la diferencia de 75khz me parece bastante alta, en el que yo armé la diferencia no pasaba de los 5Khz. Esto puede ser corregido reemplazando uno de los capacitores de 22pf que acompañan al x-tal de 7.2Mhz por un trimmer variable de unos 60pf y regularlo hasta que quede en la frecuencia exacta.
> ...



Oh gracias bueno te comento, lo de que la frecuencia en el LCD (la programada) se sube como si estuviera mal el pulsador es un problema del HEX que subiste primero, en los siguientes ya no pasas eso (baje el segundo y los 2 ultimos) con el 2 y el del Sr salas funciona Ok por eso deduje que esta mal el HEx posteado primero, intente lo que me dices del trimmer en el pin de Fosc Out del PLL y no ajusta nada realmente (ahora pienso algo) hoy colocare el trimer en el pin de Fosc in del PLL y vere como va, lo que me parece raro es que el VCO responde a los cambios de la Frecuencia programada en el PLL pero siempre con ese error de 75Khz, no hay enganche pero se ve como si lo intentara hacer (parpadea la palabra Unlock) a ritmo con el soplido en la señal, bueno otra cosa es que cambiare los TRs por unos reciclados (coloque nuevos) porque tambien me paso que algunos BCxxx salian malos, contare como me va hoy, gracias, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Redfield29 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tienes razón Fdsergio, olvidé mencionar que el trimmer de 60pf iría colocado específicamente en reemplazo del capacitor de 22pf  que va en el Fosc In del LM7001.

Saludos.


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 11, 2011)

SIN PALABRA, Es una maravilla ver tu nombre en el transmisor, le agradezco mil veces Sr Redfield29, estoy muy contento por lo que tengo en mis manos, Gracias por ayudarnos con esto.
agradezco por su enorme aporte.
Gracias totales, como dice mi querido gustavo cerati ex soda estereo.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 11, 2011)

Redfield29 dijo:


> Tienes razón Fdsergio, olvidé mencionar que el trimmer de 60pf iría colocado específicamente en reemplazo del capacitor de 22pf  que va en el Fosc In del LM7001.
> 
> Saludos.


 Aparte del datasheet del PLL LM7001 tienes alguna informacion adicional de su funcionamiento o nota de aplicacion que puedas compartir? me gustaria "entender" un poco mas sobre sus salidas pues algunos montajes de PLLs usan las 2 salidas PD1 y PD2 , sera que nos puedes explicar o por lo menos a mi un poco mas sobre eso?? de antemano gracias, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 12, 2011)

Amigo Redfield29 quisiera saber si puedes compartir el procedimiento de como poner el nombre de nuestra emisora en el display, seria de muuuucha ayuda que nos indicaras eso porfavor.
Atte YAMIL NOGALES


----------



## romees (Feb 12, 2011)

buen dia a todos hola radfield ya hice las siguientes pruebas:tengo los 5v en la entrada de l pic donde van los botones y cuando se presiona el boton se pone a cero volts ya probe con otro pic y sigue haciendo lo mismo.me imagino que el problema de los 11 volts en base es lo mismo porque incluso cambie las bobinas de L1 con una vuelta mas para que osilara en una frecuencia mas baja pero sigue marcando 11v. te agradesco tu ayuda.


----------



## kenrios (Feb 12, 2011)

Hola a todos quiero comentarles que voy a empezar a armar el veronica con cristal de 4MHz pero necesito ayuda sobre la construccion de un lineal de 25W y ademas si me podrian informar como van conectados el codificador estereo, limitador, filtro de 15MHz, filtro pasa bajos, etc., si es posible en un diagrama de bloques el seguimiento de todos estos circuitos.
 Mi idea es obtener un buen transmisor con calidad de audio y estabilidad y este transmisor de veronica me parece muy bueno. Quisiera montar el veronica con lcd pero es que aca no se consigue el LM7001 ni el cristal de 7,2MHz. Saludos y de antemano gracias por la ayuda que me puedan aportar.


----------



## Redfield29 (Feb 12, 2011)

Adrian. Me alegra que el proyecto te haya quedado ok, para mi es reconfortante y gratificante que las pequeñas contribuciones que hacemos aquí sean del agrado de los colegas; y sobre todo porque estamos para ayudarnos y para aprender aquí en el foro. 
Por cierto Soda Stereo es una de mis bandas favoritas, grande Cerati.

Fdsergio. No cuento con bibliografía extra sobre el LM7001, tan solo apliqué los conocimientos aprendidos en la universidad. Te resumo un poco el funcionamiento de una salida PD.
Una salida PD (Phase Detector con bomba de carga) es una salida de tipo totem pole (un arreglo de dos transistores de tipo fet) la cual presenta salidas lógicas tri-estado. Es decir si la frecuencia del divisor programable es mayor que la de referencia presentará un 1 lógico en la salida; si es menor será un 0 lógico y si es igual (señales en fase) la salida presentará alta impedancia. Como sabemos las señales en el detector de fase son de tipo cuadrada y para el caso del LM7001 la he programado en 100Khz. El análisis de la señal resultante que aparece en PD es parecida a una señal cuadrada de ancho de pulso variable para cuando está próximo a enganchar el PLL. En si esta parte del proceso es un tanto dificil de entender y explicar sin un gráfico adecuado ya que hay que analizarlo en los distintos procesos que pasan antes de que se produzca el enganche. En pocas palabras la señal PD se aplica a un transistor para generar también una onda de rampa, y despues a un filtro pasa bajos para eliminar las componentes armónicas y finalmente aplicar la forma de onda resultante que sería el voltaje de corrección de frecuencia.
Particularmente para mi diseño usé las 2 salidas PD (que son iguales); una para generar el voltaje de corrección de frecuencia y el otro para detectar el enganche (que no es mas que un arreglo de compuertas XOR para detectar alta impedancia, como si fuera una punta lógica) y de esta forma enviar una señal al PIC y otra al led para alertar sobre el enganche del PLL.
Otros CI PLL's usan otro tipo de detectores de fase, algunos como el MC145170 entregan en 2 pines la señal de diferencia de fase mediante técnicas patentadas por la firma motorola en las que se obtienen pulsos altos y bajos como en la salida PD. Estas dos 2 salidas es necesario integrarlas y luego filtrarlas para obtener el voltaje de error que corrige la frecuencia.

Yamil2009. Sobre cambiar la segunda línea, es muy sencillo con el código fuente, pero por motivos de derechos de autor y evitar que algunos lucren con este proyecto me he reservado el derecho de su publicación (opinión muy particular mía). Pero si deseas tener un mensaje personalizado propio tan solo me lo haces saber por este medio y con gusto te compilaré un HEX tal como hice para Viczea2002, Em4zzz, Adrian Sala y otros colegas.

Romees. Como ya lo mencionó fdsergio quizás le has cargado el primer HEX que tenía algunos errores. Te recomiendo bajar la documenctación y el HEX de este post que es el correcto._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/229427/ _Si no te ha sido posible enganchar el PLL habiendo realizado todas las pruebas (antes revisa las correcciones del post que te menciono), necesitarás un frecuencímetro para comprobar exactamente a que frecuencia está oscilando el VCO, de lo contrario revisar bien la disposición de los transistores del VCO, valor de los condensadores, de las resistencias o junturas en las pistas del impreso que a veces se nos pasa. Cualquier duda que tengas consúltala aquí y nos cuentas como te va que estamos para ayudarnos, no solo yo sino todos los demas miembros de este foro, que aportan con su experiencia en el tema a la solución de inconvenientes en los circuitos.

Saludos.


----------



## romees (Feb 12, 2011)

bueno voy a cargar el nuevo archivo y luego les platico como me fue sirve que subo un archivo pdf que tiene un libro de amplificadores de rf.

amigo redfield abusando de tu persona sera posible que me puedas armar un hex. para el pll lm7001.
pero con una frecuencia por encima de 150 mhz. ya que tengo que hacer un enlace de unos kilometros.  gracias!


----------



## Redfield29 (Feb 12, 2011)

Amigo Romees, el LM7001 como máximo puede sintetizar hasta 130Mhz, una buena opción para trabajar en frecuencias altas es el TSA5511 que puede sintetizar hasta 1.3Ghz.

Aprovecho para reiterar una recomendación. La carcasa metálica de los cristales tanto de 7.2Mhz y el de 4Mhz deben de estar apantallados (soldados) hacia masa para de esta forma tener más estabilidad ante ruidos externos.

Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 12, 2011)

Redfield29 dijo:


> Fdsergio. No cuento con bibliografía extra sobre el LM7001, tan solo apliqué los conocimientos aprendidos en la universidad. Te resumo un poco el funcionamiento de una salida PD.
> Una salida PD (Phase Detector con bomba de carga) es una salida de tipo totem pole (un arreglo de dos transistores de tipo fet) la cual presenta salidas lógicas tri-estado. Es decir si la frecuencia del divisor programable es mayor que la de referencia presentará un 1 lógico en la salida; si es menor será un 0 lógico y si es igual (señales en fase) la salida presentará alta impedancia. Como sabemos las señales en el detector de fase son de tipo cuadrada y para el caso del LM7001 la he programado en 100Khz. El análisis de la señal resultante que aparece en PD es parecida a una señal cuadrada de ancho de pulso variable para cuando está próximo a enganchar el PLL. En si esta parte del proceso es un tanto dificil de entender y explicar sin un gráfico adecuado ya que hay que analizarlo en los distintos procesos que pasan antes de que se produzca el enganche. En pocas palabras la señal PD se aplica a un transistor para generar también una onda de rampa, y despues a un filtro pasa bajos para eliminar las componentes armónicas y finalmente aplicar la forma de onda resultante que sería el voltaje de corrección de frecuencia.
> Particularmente para mi diseño usé las 2 salidas PD (que son iguales); una para generar el voltaje de corrección de frecuencia y el otro para detectar el enganche (que no es mas que un arreglo de compuertas XOR para detectar alta impedancia, como si fuera una punta lógica) y de esta forma enviar una señal al PIC y otra al led para alertar sobre el enganche del PLL.
> Otros CI PLL's usan otro tipo de detectores de fase, algunos como el MC145170 entregan en 2 pines la señal de diferencia de fase mediante técnicas patentadas por la firma motorola en las que se obtienen pulsos altos y bajos como en la salida PD. Estas dos 2 salidas es necesario integrarlas y luego filtrarlas para obtener el voltaje de error que corrige la frecuencia.
> ...



Ah ese el dato que queria, bueno si tenias mis dudas pues alguna vez use el MC145170 y en este se usaban las 2 salidas, gracias mil por la explicacion, contare como va el mio, hasta ahora no engancha pero ya muevo la frecuencia del VCO con el teclado, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok Redfield29 gracias por el dato. y para hacer un enlace se puede usar el mismo esquema del Veronica con LCD?
Yo tambien he estado buscando diagramas y esquemas de como armar un enlace, de buena calidad que este por los 2000 a3000 mhz, eso es posible?


----------



## Redfield29 (Feb 12, 2011)

Particularmente no he experimentado mas allá de los 200Mhz con el VCO del veronica, un amigo mío que se dedica de lleno a la radiofrecuencia me ha comentado que lo ha hecho oscilar hasta mas o menos unos 500Mhz. Esto de la RF es muy interesante, yo opino que si el VCO del verónica responde bien a esa frecuencia fácilmente se puede incoorporar un PLL.

Agrego que también me comentó que este era el límite de oscilación de los BF494, teniendo en cuenta que el oscilador del veronica opera como si fuera un push-pull cada uno de ellos osciló un máximo de 250Mhz.

Si lo que deseas es trabajar en frecuencias superiores a 1Ghz debemos empezar por la elección del VCO, que ya no usan transistores tan comunes como el BF494, sino especializados para tales frecuencias (al menos aquí en mi país no son fáciles de encontrar en el comercio de componentes electrónicos).

Saludos.


----------



## kenrios (Feb 12, 2011)

Amigos saludos, será que el cristal de 7,2MHz se puede reemplazar por uno de 8MHZ. Ley el datasheet de este pll y tiene un maximo de frecuencia de trabajo de 8MHz o tiene que ser esta frecuencia de 7,2MHZ en especifico.

Amigos disculpen tanta ignorancia pero quisiera saber si los transistores bf494 o BF199 se pueden reemplazar por los 2sc2216 y tambien si el 2n4427 tiene algun reemplazo es que aca estan agotados estos transistores. Gracias ante todo si me pueden responder estare agradecido.
Saludos


----------



## exetv (Feb 12, 2011)

hola a todos, el transistor 2n4427 se puede reemplazar por el 2n3866, espero que sea util el dato, saludos


----------



## Redfield29 (Feb 12, 2011)

En realidad si le puedes poner uno de 8Mhz, el inconveniente es que los pasos de sintesis ya no serán de 100khz, sino serán de algunos khz mas o menos según el cristal que le instales. Por ej. con un cristal de 7.2 Mhz se obtienen pasos de 100Khz ya que el LM7001 obtiene la frecuencia de referencia por división de la frecuencia del cristal por 72 (7200khz/72 = 100khz). Entonces al usar un cristal de 8Mhz la frecuencia de referencia sería 8000/72 = 111.11khz, lo que daría como resultado que al querer sintetizar 100.0 Mhz nos daría 1000 * 111.11Khz = 111.11 Mhz. (1000 es el valor del divisor programable del LM7001 cuando sintetizamos 100.0Mhz)
Por software quizás se puedan hacer algunas correcciones y si a ello sumamos un trimmer en el Fosc in del LM7001, quizás pueda quedar mas o menos exacto para algunas frecuencias.

En cuanto al reemplazo del BF494 - BF199, sería cualquier transistor que pueda operar en la banda de FM. No he hecho la prueba al menos en el VCO del veronica pero si en otros VCO's los reemplazos podrían ser C1417, C9018, C1923, C829. Con el 2SC2216 según la ficha técnica que acabo de ver opera a 45Mhz y a mi entender no oscilará correctamente en la banda de FM. (87.5 - 108Mhz)

En cuanto al reemplazo del 2N4427, coincido con el colega exetv, es el 2N3866 aunque es de 28V opera bien con 13.8V. 

Saludos.


----------



## romees (Feb 12, 2011)

les prometi un libro pero se me borro el archivo aca les dejo un link espero les sirva de algo.
http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/6087023/Circuitos-Amplificadores-y-Proyectos-con-RF.html


----------



## kenrios (Feb 13, 2011)

Ante todo tengan buen dia. Gracias por la informacion aportada veré cuales puedo conseguir y así montar el verónica, cualquier duda estaré en contacto para que me den su asesoría de verdad muchas gracias....


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 13, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> SIN PALABRA, Es una maravilla ver tu nombre en el transmisor, le agradezco mil veces Sr Redfield29, estoy muy contento por lo que tengo en mis manos, Gracias por ayudarnos con esto.
> agradezco por su enorme aporte.
> Gracias totales, como dice mi querido gustavo cerati ex soda estereo.



Me podrias decir si hiciste algunos cambios en el circuito original del TX con LM7001? el mio nada que funciona y veo que el tuyo si, por mi parte el varicap BB112 no lo obtuve asi que uso el 1SV149 segun veo no hay problema en su capacitancia, bueno dejo el datasheet del varicap  (use 2 de estos)  ya probe todo o casi todo y no logro hacer coincidir la frecuencia (exactamente) entre la del LCd y la del VCO imagino por eso no puedo hacer que se enganche (no aparece LOOK en el lCD), cambie las boninas con alambre de 1mm pero igual, cambie el capacitor del VCO 33pF por otos valores (22-47-39-68) y nada, ademas ajuste el trimer del PLL (60pF) y nada, revise el circuito y no hay nada malo, no se que hacer, bueno hoy lo retomo y les cuento, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 13, 2011)

Hola fdesergio, si podes subi alguna foto de ambas caras asi vemos como lo tenes. Yo no he echo alguna modificaccion en especial, si tuve que retocar varias veces las soldaduras de las bobinas.
Primero desconecte el PLL y ajuste el VCO a 100.0 y por defecto el HEX viene predeterminado a esa frecuencia, al conectalo el PLL de nuevo te deve andar muy cerca para engancharlo.
Otra cosa es cambiar el trimmer si lo has tocado mucho ya que a veces se joden facilmente.
el mio esta todo orinal a exepto el variacap que no me anduvieron los BB112.
Mucho tiene que ver el tanque ocilador ya todo el mundo tubo problemas en esa parte.
Saludos!


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok, mirare eso y luego subo fotos, chauuuuuu


----------



## Redfield29 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hola Fdsergio, estuve viendo el datasheet del 1SV149 y tiene una gran variación de capacitancia 1V = 435PF y a 8V = 19.9pf. Según mi punto de vista si usamos el 1SV149 y al haber dejado esa parte del VCO del veronica sin mayores cambios, el PLL tendría que enganchar aprox. entre 7V y 8V. Pero este voltaje sería demasiado alto para el VCO de veronica y de hecho que influiría solapando la señal de audio. Nunca he trabajado con ese tipo de diodo varicap, siempre trabajé con los que encontraba en las etapas de sintonía de los TV's o los receptores de FM, que se parecen mucho a un transistor de 3 pines o con los de forma rectangular de tamaño de unos 3mm con un punto rojo, verde o azul; que no pasan de una variación de 10-80pf max. a 5V-1V respectivamente. 
No se si me equivoco pero me parece que estos varicaps son usados en etapas de sintonía de AM debido a su alta capacidad en relación a los de FM.

Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh saludos, bueno ya FUNCIONAAAAAAAAAAA el problema era un capacitor que no se porque (me estare quedando ciego) no correspondia , estaba en la parte del Pasabajos de salida del PLL, habia puesto uno de 10mF y era de 10nF  (bruto no??) bueno por otro lado lo de los varicap me parecio bueno te cuento que puedo engancharlo desde 88.1 hasta 107.9  (no engancha en 88.0 ni 108.0) pero barre bien la banda de FM, solo cambie el trimer de sintonia por uno de 20-80pF y listo, el ajuste fino de la frecuencia lo hice con el trimmer de 60pF colocado en la entrada FOSC IN del PLL, por ahora hare pruebas pero anoche funciona muy bien, NADA de ruidos, montare el encoder STEREO y subire las fotos, gracias a todos los que ayudaron, chauuuuuuuuuu

Se me olvidaba, por momentos al desconectar el TX y encenderlo nuevamente el LCD mostraba unas frecuencias rarisimas  (40Mhz   25Mz   230Mhz ) lo desconetaba y nuevamente arrancaba bien (sera por lo entrada la noche los fantasmas??') bueno pero no volvio a molestar HOY,  mi pregunta: despues del proceso de programacion del PLL por el PIC que rutina asume el PIC aparte de monitorear la señal de LOOK y el teclado?? refresca los datos del PLL nuevamente  o lee datos de el (no se si se pueda hacer), por que alguno que realice con el Mc145170 hacia solo la programacion del PLL y despues inclusive lo podia sacar del socket y el TX quedaba funcionando, hice esto con el tuyo y se volvio loco (deduzco que hace algo despues de la programacion del PLL) bueno si se puede cuentame, chauuuuuuuuu



Redfield29 dijo:


> No se si me equivoco pero me parece que estos varicaps son usados en etapas de sintonía de AM debido a su alta capacidad en relación a los de FM.
> 
> Saludos.



Si,  algunos fueron sacados de radios en deshuso de 11Mtrs (banda ciudadana)


----------



## Redfield29 (Feb 14, 2011)

Que bueno que finalente funcionó. Despues de enganchar el microcontrolador se queda monitoreando el enganche, si por algún motivo se desengancha se desconecta la etapa amplificadora del VCO y muestra el mensaje "Unlock"; si el sistema consigue engancharse nuevamente activará la etapa de potencia y mostrará el mensaje "Lock". Además de esto, también monitorea los pulsadores y constantemente refresca el mensaje que muestra la frecuencia en el LCD y la 2da línea. El LM7001 no permite leer sus datos, tan solo escribirlos en el. 
Quizás la rutina que utilizaron para controlar el MC145170 despues de enganchar tan solo monitoreaba los pulsadores. Esto permite retirar el PIC sin que el LCD se vuelva loco. Hace unos días probé un PLL que armó Viczea2002 con TSA5511, que utiliza una rutina parecida a la que me describes, lo malo es que cuando el sistema se desengancha el LCD sigue mostrando el estado de Lock y no vuelve a enganchar al menos que apagues y vuelvas a encender el equipo.

Saludos.


----------



## romees (Feb 14, 2011)

amigo redfield29 el problema que tenia era el primer archivo hex. con el segundo trabajo muy bien pero me salio otro detalle enganchaba bien de 87.5 a99.3 y mas arriba suelta el enganche. y trate de ajustar pero ahora no engancha en ninguna. que podra ser.


----------



## Redfield29 (Feb 14, 2011)

Para que enganche arriba de 99.3 el trimmer debe darte menos capacitancia, por lo que es necesario que disminuyas el valor del capacitor fijo que acompaña en paralelo al trimmer. De que valor es tu trimmer y el capacitor fijo?? En las pruebas realizadas durante el diseño el trimmer podía ser uno de color verde que anda por los 30pf y el fijo uno de 27pf. El detalle es ir dismunyendo el valor del condensdor fijo y al mismo tiempo que el trimmer sea de un valor un poco más grande para que exista una compensación. También puedes probar aumentando o disminuyendo la separación de espiras de las bobinas.


----------



## kenrios (Feb 14, 2011)

Ante todo saludos...
Me dirijo a ustedes para que me aclaren la siguiente duda, en el circuito del layout con los componente, en el conector para la pantalla aparecen D4, D5, D6 y D7 identificados con los numeros 10,9,8 y 7 respectivamente y segun el datasheet de la pantalla que consegui estos numeros corresponden a D3, D2, D1 y D0, mi duda es, realmente se utilizan D4, D5, D6 y D7 ó D3, D2, D1 y D0 para la conexion del pic a la pantalla?.

 Otra cosa es que el diodo varicap que consegui es el reemplazo del mv2104 que es el NTE613 de 22pF y este es de dos pines anodo y catodo, será que lo puedo utilizar conectando dos unidos por en catodo y realizar los ajustes correspondientes o tendré algun problema al utilizarlos?.

 Y por ultimo el transistor que consegui en reemplazo del BF494 es el MPSH24 que segun es el mismo reemplazo el NTE229 para ambos o sea los dos tienen el mismo reemplazo.

 Gracias y disculpen mi ignorancia espero me puedan ayudar. Saludos....


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 15, 2011)

D3 D2 D1 y D0 los conectas  +5vDC y usas el LCD en configuracion de 4 Bits, debes respetar no la numeracion si no la nomenclatura de los pines de salida con los de tu LCD (eje  D3 de salida con D3 del LCD), los varicap los podes poner unidos no hay problema, la capacitancia talvez te moleste pero imagino que "jugando" con el valor del condensador y del trimmer lo logras, y los de ls lo TRs yo probe reemplazos y van bien (del ecg229) , chauuuuuuu


----------



## kenrios (Feb 15, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Ok creo entender, quiere decir que en el circuito los pines D3, D2, D1 y D0 de la pantalla los llevo a 5V+ y que el pic trabaja con los pines D7, D6, D5 y D4 como estan en el layout, es así o me equivoco. Gracias y de verdad disculpame amigo


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 15, 2011)

Si, asi es, es una configuracion para comunicar el PIC con el LCd y se llama 4 bits porque usa solo los 4 bits de mayor peso, y los 3 de control, para nuestro caso solo 2 bits de control porque el de lectura del LCD no se usa (no se lee nunca el lCD), chauuuuuu


----------



## kenrios (Feb 15, 2011)

gracias amigo por lo pronto armare este circuito para luego empezar con el lineal, necesito uno de 25W, crees que sea necesario adicionarle a este circuito una proteccion contra ROE peligrosa y temperatura alta para este lineal de 25W?


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 15, 2011)

Si cualquier cosa que sea para proteccion nunca sobra, chauuuuu


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 15, 2011)

Hola, en mi caso D3, D2, D1 y D0 ivan conectados a 0v GND, todo depende del display, el mio es de la marca winstar y trae todo detallado como deve ser, Siempre hay que consultar el datasheet, info de coneccion de display 2 lineas 16 caracteres.
http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=ht...utorial-basico-de-control-de-lcd-y-mini-glcd/
Leer atentamente.

Saludos!


----------



## romees (Feb 16, 2011)

buen dia amigos  hola redfield  ya tengo trabajando el pll lm7001 es una maravilla el juguetito muy estable solo que no me trabaja el transistor de salida el primer 2n4427 si trabaja pero el segundo no ya probe cambiando por un 2n 3866 pero nada no prende el led de rf.


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 18, 2011)

hola romees, mira a mi aveces se me quema ese mismo transistor pero una vez que le adoce un lineal no paso mas, por lo que te diria que agas la prueva con carga fantasma ya que aveces para ajustar nos juega en contra la antena, te recomiendo que uses este sistema para calibrar ya que es muy censillo  de armar y practico.
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/powmeter/index.htm
espero puedas solucionar tu problema. Saludos!


----------



## romees (Feb 19, 2011)

voy a checar eso puede ser la carga de antena gracias saludos


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hola Amigo redfield sera que puedes hacermelo un HEX que diga DIMENSION en la segunda linea?
gracias, y quisiera saber si tienes algun esuqema de un enlace, pues quiero usarlo en mi transmisor veronica.
te agradeceria uno de buena calidad. Gracias
Atte YAMIL


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 23, 2011)

quisiera tambien saber como probar solamente el oscilador, en que partes del PLL debo desconectar para verificar si el oscilador funciona bien.
Gracias


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 24, 2011)

yamil2009 dijo:


> quisiera tambien saber como probar solamente el oscilador, en que partes del PLL debo desconectar para verificar si el oscilador funciona bien.
> Gracias



Quita R20 y te queda solo el oscilador con el PLL ahi te debe enganchar y te da baja potencia, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 24, 2011)

Hola amigo, no instales los integrados del PLL, y tendras operando solamente el oscilador, para verificar si barre la banda, gira lentamente el trimmer, y de acuerdo a  tus pruebas, vas comprimiendo o seprando las bobinas, o en todo caso variando el valor de los cap, que estan en paralelo con el trimmer, saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 24, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Hola amigo, no instales los integrados del PLL, y tendras operando solamente el oscilador, para verificar si barre la banda, gira lentamente el trimmer, y de acuerdo a  tus pruebas, vas comprimiendo o seprando las bobinas, o en todo caso variando el valor de los cap, que estan en paralelo con el trimmer, saludos



Te cuento que en mi caso el movimiento de las bobinas no afectaba grandemente el valor del oscilador (sin conectar el PLL) con el PLL conectado ni se notaba siquiera cambio momentaneo de la frecuencia,  chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 24, 2011)

Amigo,el comprimir o separar las bobinas,ayuda a establecer, naturalmente no de manera drastica el cambio de frecuencia, si te fijas, doy varias opciones, no deseo entrar en polemicas, mi intencion es solamente ayudar, saludos


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 24, 2011)

Hola, las bobinqas del tanque ocilador son de 2 bueltas con alambre de 1mm en diamotero de 6mm.
Ahora bien si uno tiene un alambre mas chico tipo 0,8mm o 0,6mm la cantidad de bueltas es la misma?
Abria que cambiar el tamaño del nucleo a 5mm?
Solo es una consulta, que efecto produce estos cambios?
solo suve o baja la frecuencia?

Saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 24, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo,el comprimir o separar las bobinas,ayuda a establecer, naturalmente no de manera drastica el cambio de frecuencia, si te fijas, doy varias opciones, no deseo entrar en polemicas, mi intencion es solamente ayudar, saludos



Moises no lo tomes a mal, talvez mi comentario parecio ir en contravia de lo que tu dices, yo lo se experiencia que al variar la posicion, longitud de la bobina etc se afecta la frecuencia de resonancia, solo queria exponer que a pesar de esto personalmente no note ningun cambio drastico que otros circuitos si lo he visto, simplemente era una acotacion a tu comentario y no una descalificacion al mismo, si parecio asi por favor mis disculpas no era esa la intencion, chauuuuuu


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 24, 2011)

No hay problema amigo fdesergio, seguiremos aportando, , tanto tu como todos los que estamos en el foro, en cuanto a la pregunta de adrian sala, al disminuir el diametro del alambre de las bobinas, disminuye su inductancia, en que magnitud, la verdad no lo he comprobado, en pocas vueltas, no creo sea significativo, un abrazo


----------



## Redfield29 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hola, de nuevo por aquí reportándome. Quisiera opinar desde el punto de vista de mi experiencia con este circuito, sobre la pregunta del colega Adrián. En este circuito si abrimos o cerramos las espiras de las bobinas externas del conjunto (me refiero a las 2 extremas del conjunto de 6 bobinas del oscilador) se obtiene mas variación de frecuencia, más no así con las 4 centrales que no hace que varie mucho la frecuencia del oscilador. 
En cuanto al diámetro del alambre la variación en inductacia para una misma bobina de 2 espiras y díametro interno de 6mm, hechas con alambre de cobre #18 #20 #22, es muy pequeña. Lo que si hace variar el valor de la inductancia es el número de espiras, diametro de luz interno y el espaciado entre ellas. 
En resumen y por lo que recuerdo de la U, el valor en henrios de las bobinas está en función del díametro de la espira, el número de espiras y el espaciado entre ellas. Tendría que ser un alambre muy grueso o muy delgado para que influya significativamente.

Amigo Yamil2009, subo el HEX compilado con el nombre de la 2da línea cambiado.

Saludos.


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Estimado amigo Redfield, quiero hacer publico mi agradecimiento a traves de este foro hacia tu persona, por habereme hecho el favor de realizar este Hex. ya solo me falta cargarlo en el pic, pero antes quiero probar si mi oscilador esta bien y si barre toda la banda FM.
Gracias.
Atte YAMIL NOGALES


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 24, 2011)

Muchas gracias por la exelente explicacion de las bobinas del ocilador es bueno tener estos datos y poder modificar con mas facilidad el tanque.
lo que quiero preguntar y no lo he echo antes por que el veronica anda de maravillas y es estable.
la pregunta es que en el display me aparece facilmente la frecuencia en lock en toda la banda de FM. (87.5 - 108Mhz) y solo tengo que retocar un poco el trimmers cuando voy de punta a punta, pero el led rojo unlock nunca se apaga y el verde de lock no enciende a pesar de que anda como deve ser.
creo que al andar bien en estabilidad no es de vida o muerte que prenda el led de lock, pero me gustaria que quede al %100.
Gracias y saludos!


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Importante ese detalle amigo Adrian.
sera que pueden aclararnos eso alguien?
alguien sabe como ampliar la banda FM? es que mi trimer verde al mover de fgrecuencia para que este es 87.5 o en 108 esta al borte el desplazamiento del trimer verde y se va de extremo a extremo para barra toda la banda, quisiera saber si se puede hacer que la banda comience en 85 y termine en 110 mhz, si es posible eso en el Veronica convencional y si es posible en el veronica con LCD


----------



## Redfield29 (Feb 25, 2011)

Adrian, el led que está cerca del de potencia de RF no es indicador de Unlock, sino un indicador de tensión de alimentación +V que alimenta todo el circuito, de ahí que se quedará encendido todo el tiempo en cuanto tenga presente el voltaje de alimentación.
El led de Lock/Unlock es el que se ubica al lado del 74LS86, y si no enciende asumiendo que todo está bien, puede ser debido a múltiples factores como junturas en las pistas, transistores BC548 defectuosos o en posición equivocada, led invertido, valores de componentes equivocados y hasta el propio 74LS86 defectuoso.

Yamil, el veronica LCD si puede cubrir la banda que indicas (85-110Mhz), solo tienes que "jugar" con el trimmer variable y el condensador fijo que lo acompaña en paralelo, es una labor algo tediosa pero con paciencia se puede hacer. Sin hacer cálculos y como decimos aquí "al ojo", me atrevería a decir que necesitarías un trimmer de 120pf acompañado de un condensador fijo de 18pf para barrer la banda que indicas.
Olvidé responderte en el post anterior que no tengo esquemas de radioenlaces.

Les dejo un HEX que opera a 85-110Mhz para el veronica LCD. Advierto que al estar fuera de la banda FM comercial, pueden causar interferencias con otras bandas como las de TV y aeronáuticas, además que dependerá de las normas legales de telecomunicaciones de sus países.

Saludos


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 25, 2011)

Gracias Redfield29 por la aclaracion, yo tenia entendido que el rojo era unlock pero es de power, asi que ya que todo anda bien y el TX esta en gabinete lo voy a dejar asi y talvez en un futuro cercano lo revice para ver por que no enciende led verde unlock/lock.
Saludos!

Fotos del gabinete con el veronica con LCD, un lineal de 20w y sus correspondientes fuentes, lo arme en un gabinete viejo de cpu por que me quedo mas comodo.


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 25, 2011)

Muy bonito, menos mal que el pie estaba limpio, jajajaj,todo en buena onda , eh, un abrazo


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 25, 2011)

jajaja, y bueno uno de entre casa se pone lo mas como posible, y en mi casa no hay mucho lugar que digamos. uno hace lo que puede, jajaja


----------



## herx_goth (Feb 25, 2011)

REDFIELD . hola.... el HEX que posteas puedo tambien usarlo en mi vero ( el lcd) o debo hacer alguna modificacion?  

saludos   ...


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 25, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Muy bonito, menos mal que el pie estaba limpio, jajajaj,todo en buena onda , eh, un abrazo



Esta para un concurso, casi no encuentro el pie,   de buena onda nada mas, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## kenrios (Feb 26, 2011)

hola a todos quiero decirles que ya empecé a armar el veronica con lcd pero tengo unas dudas, me preguntaba si en el transistor final puedo colocar un NTE341 el cual puede ser exitado con 200mW y obtener 4W en el mismo circuito veronica sin que esto altere el funcionamiento del circuito o tendré que colocarlo como exitador en la parte del lineal el cual será un lineal generico con el NTE351 y dejar el veronica normal de 1W.
 Tambien quiero preguntar si se pueden alimentar todos los circuitos con una sola fuente ya que el NTE351 trabaja con 12.5V tambien aunque no sé el amperaje que consume, y si es posible me pudieran orientar sobre la construccion de una fuente para el transmisor.
 Muchas gracias a todos y pronto estaré colocando fotos para que vean como va quedando el montaje. Adjunto el lineal que pienso montar, si me pueden orientar estaré agradecido hasta pronto.


----------



## exetv (Feb 26, 2011)

hola a todos, queria felicitar al amigo adrian sala por su trabajo, saludos a todos


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 26, 2011)

Muchas gracias exetv, te cuanto que mi hermano ya fue operado y esta mejor despues del accidente.
todavia estoy esperando las antenas que le compre a DJ_Glenn para probar bien el lineal, las lecturas me dieron 20w y medios alimentado con 15v asi que estoy ancioso por ver como anda todo el conjunto.
Gracias y Saludos!


----------



## kenrios (Feb 26, 2011)

Hola a todos necesito otra ayuda si no es mucha molestia, me podrian explicar como puedo implementar el protector contra roe y temperatura alta que esta posteado, se que va entre la salida del amplificador y la antena pero en realidad no entiendo las conexiones del circuito a estos y ni que debo conectar al relé. 
 Por otra parte felicito a los amigos que lograron su cometido y espero yo lograrlo tambien claro con la ayuda de ustedes, gracias


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hola amigo Adrian, tengo un problema, mi Veronica LCD ya lo termine, nada mas que he intentado verificar el oscilador y no da, el primer transistor calienta una barbaridad, sera que me pueden dar una mano?
gracias.


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 27, 2011)

Muy lindo te quedo, no quiero ser obio pero no he notado disipadores en los transistores, no te olvides que calintan mucho, el segundo que esta en la salida mas que el primero.
y siempre calibra la salida RF con carga fantasma.
Saludos!

He notado en tu placa que los transistor Q1 y Q2 BF494 estan alrevez, revisa eso que me parece sospechoso.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 27, 2011)

Yo note que usas condensadores de poliester en el oscilador, usa ceramicos segun se dice no van muy bien los de poliester para RF, y Adrian tiene razon si los Trs son los originales estan al revez, chauuuuuuu

PD: Yo no usaria poliester en el cuadro rojo


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 27, 2011)

Gracias por responder Adrian y fdesergio, La disposicion de los transistores esta asi por que segun probe sus patas estan en este orden BEC, es por eso que estan asi. y en mi veronica convencional use tambien poliester y anduvo bien. voy a intentar cambiar la dispocicion del transistor. Para probar solo el Oscilador que debo desconectar?
gracias
Atte YAMIL


----------



## Dircio (Feb 27, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Quita R20 y te queda solo el oscilador con el PLL ahi te debe enganchar y te da baja potencia, chauuuuuuuuuuu


 
Creo que esto responde a tu pregunta amigo, je je 
No insistas con los de poliester,  son mas para secciones de audio y los ceramicos son para RF. Revisa tus transistores estan alrevez.
Saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 27, 2011)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Gracias por responder Adrian y fdesergio, La disposicion de los transistores esta asi por que segun probe sus patas estan en este orden BEC, es por eso que estan asi. y en mi veronica convencional use tambien poliester y anduvo bien. voy a intentar cambiar la dispocicion del transistor. Para probar solo el Oscilador que debo desconectar?
> gracias
> Atte YAMIL



Si usaste BF494 ESTAN AL REVEZ, no se como identificas Colector y emisor, en un multimetro digital el que marca mas ALTO valor de conduccion (en la escala de diodos) es el EMISOR, el mas bajo es el COLECTOR, si usaste reemplazos del EGC o NTE 229  ESTAN AL REVEZ SEGURO, revisa eso, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 28, 2011)

Muchas gracias por dato estimado amigo. voyu a revisar bien otra vez y les cuento a todos.
gracias Atte
YAMIL NOGALES


----------



## Redfield29 (Feb 28, 2011)

Coincido que si usaste BF494 están al revés y además C4 es de 15pf, del mismo valor que C3 y según la foto me parece que no lo es.

Saludos.


----------



## kenrios (Feb 28, 2011)

Hola a todos aqui subo una foto de mi veronica LCD para que me den sus opiniones aunque todavía me faltan los transistores finales y como pregunte anteriormente quiero saber si es posible poner como final al NTE341 en el mismo circuito o es mejor dejarlo original y en la parte del amplificador ponerlo como exitador para el NTE351.
 Gracias por la ayuda que me han aportado y que me puedan aportar en lo que lo termine y comience con las pruebas. Saludos

Perdon no me di cuenta que no se habia ajuntado antes de enviar el mensaje aqui subo la foto.
 Saludos


----------



## hackmanice (Feb 28, 2011)

Hola amigos muy interesante este montaje , de casualidad alguien tiene el codigo fuente del pic16f84 para controlar el lm7001.


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 28, 2011)

Hola kenrios, te pregunto, Decime por que tenes un trimmers marron pegado al lm7001?
tambien vi tres capacitores cerca de la salida RF en vez de dos como el circuito original.
Simple curiosidad.

Saludos!


----------



## kenrios (Feb 28, 2011)

Hola adrian, lo del trimmer es para ajuste de afinidad en el fost in de lm7001 que vi en mensajes anteriores no lo he probado aun y lo del capacitor vi que en el circuito estan los agujeros dibujados y supuse que se podria poner como en el veronica de 4MHz, pienso que es solo para el filtraje de la señal de salida para la alimentacion del transistor del led indicador de RF, bueno como dije no lo he probado aun por falta de los transistores finales y no se si influye en el comportamiento del circuito.

Amigo si ves en mensajes anteriores pregunte si se podria colocar como final otro transistor en vez del 2n4427, en mi caso tengo un NTE341 el cual tiene exitacion de entrada de 200mW y salida minima de 4W, mi pregunta es si lo puedo utilizar en el mismo circuito del transmisor veronica o deberia dejarlo igual como está y en el circuito para el amplificador colocarlo como exitador ya que el transistor para el lineal es de 25W y con 1W de salida del veronica imposible ponerlo a funcionar el transistor es el NTE351. Amigo subo los datasheet para que lo veas y me des tus opiniones o quien pueda ayudarme. gracias y saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 28, 2011)

Alguien monto este TX con un encoder stereo? probe con el BA1404 y no FUNCIONAAAAAAA, sera que este IC no sirve para este modular este VCO, bueno esperare, subo las 2 configuraciones que probe a ver quien me ayuda, chauuuuuuuuuuu

PD: En el que usa AO lo reemplace por el TL072



kenrios dijo:


> bueno como dije no lo he probado aun por falta de los transistores finales y no se si influye en el comportamiento del circuito.



Probalo sin los Trs de salida, funciona muy bien, ya cuando este OK colocales los finales, te debe ajustar bien y enganchar sin problema ( si es que no tenes nada raro), chauuuuuuuu


----------



## yamil2009 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hola Redfield29 y a todos los colegas que se tomaron un momento para responderme, muchas gracias por el dato, cro que ya es bien ahora los transistores es tan en la misma posicion de la foto que mando Kenrios, he probado y manda la señal, oscila, nada mas que solo dura 1 a 2 segundos, luego desaparece, sera el trimer? yo le puse el verde, sera que debe ser el rosado o rojo? o estan mal los varicaps, yo use doa BB112, apenas lo pude sintonizar en 93.1 Mhz, no barre toda la banda FM, y solo lo pruebo un momento pues el primer transistor 2N4427. eso es normal?
Muchas Gracias!


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 1, 2011)

No necesitas colocar los TR de potencia sin ellos te funciona, si miras el esquema veras que la señal de muestra del VCO para el PLL se toma antes del driver de potencia, lo que quiere decir que el VCO oscilara y el PLL enganchara sin los 2 TR de potencia, ya cuando resuelvas eso colocalos y tendras la potencia, chauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 1, 2011)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Hola Redfield29 y a todos los colegas que se tomaron un momento para responderme, muchas gracias por el dato, cro que ya es bien ahora los transistores es tan en la misma posicion de la foto que mando Kenrios, he probado y manda la señal, oscila, nada mas que solo dura 1 a 2 segundos, luego desaparece, sera el trimer? yo le puse el verde, sera que debe ser el rosado o rojo? o estan mal los varicaps, yo use doa BB112, apenas lo pude sintonizar en 93.1 Mhz, no barre toda la banda FM, y solo lo pruebo un momento pues el primer transistor 2N4427. eso es normal?
> Muchas Gracias!



deberias retocar la bobina de sintonia, si no das mas de 93.1 junta mas las bobinas para que agarre toda la banda fm. lo estas probando con el sintetizador conectado?


----------



## yamil2009 (Mar 1, 2011)

No estoy probando solo el VCO, pero no oscila bien, apenas lo conecto a la energia sintoniza uns instante y luego desaparece y ya no se capta nada en la radio al tratar de sintonizarlo. no entiendo que pueda llegar a ser.


----------



## adrian sala (Mar 1, 2011)

en lo que refiere al trimmer y los capacitores en paralelo he cambiado infinita variedades de capacidades y no modifica mucho la frecuencia, por lo que te diria que esa parte no es el problema, ya he comentado anteriormente que tuve que desechar los variacap BB112.
directamente no me anduvieron por la inmencidad de la variasion que tienen, 25 a 500pf. en cambio otros mas chicos hasta 80 pf o inclusive de 2,5 hasta 30pf como en mi caso andan mejor por la menor variasion que deben hacer con el voltaje.
estoy mas que seguro que cambiando esos variacap se te va asolucionar el problema, prueva y comenta. Saludos y Suerte amigo yamil2009.


----------



## yamil2009 (Mar 1, 2011)

Gracias Asi Lo hare.
Atte
YAMIL


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 2, 2011)

Amigo Yamil, si estas utilizando un receptor de fm, para  probar si el oscilador funciona, puede que ahi este tu problema, ya que al iniciar el  funcionamiento, conforme se van cargando los condensadores, y el vco recibe su voltaje real de alimentacion, la frecuencia va variando, y quizas la frecuencia sale ya de la banda de sintonia de tu receptor, y por esa razon ya no la escuchas, tienes que ver  la forma de conseguirte un frecuencimetro y verificar la frecuencia exacta a la que estas trabajando, y de acuerdo a eso realizar tus correcciones,para los eruditos,  esta es una opinion,no necesariamente debo estar en lo correcto,   saludos


----------



## yamil2009 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola a todos los miembros del foro, ya he terminado mi Veronica LCD, he camciado los 2 varicaps BB112 por el BB204G, con el cual ya oscila y se puede captar ya sintonizando en la radio. Ahora contiunuo con el problema que el primer transistor marcado en el circulo rojo calienta demasiado, lo he probado con un cable coaxial y una antena, no entiendo que pueda llegar a ser, alguien puede darme una mano? tengo miedo que llegue a quemarse y estropee todo el circuito, pues aun no le pongo los integrados para probarlo con ellos.
Atte YAMIL NOGALES


----------



## adrian sala (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola yamil2009

bueno un problema menos, si esta foto es la actual o antes de cambiar los transistores Q1 Y Q2 por que SIGUEN ESTANDO ALREVES, que transistores son? lo que te puedo decir es que cuando el segundo transistor esta quemado el primero siempre hierve, te digo es facil que se queme, el de la salida con nada le vuela la chapa.
no he visto disipador en los transistores, por lo que se ve en la foto esta todo como debe ser excepto Q1 Y Q2 que no se cuales son y es lo unico que se ve inusual.


----------



## yamil2009 (Mar 2, 2011)

Segun he probado, son BF494 el transistor esta asi, mirandolo de la parte plana y la convexa hacia atras el orden de las patas es: la primera pata es la base luego el emisor y colector. es asi como tengo los transistores aqui, no se que marca son, los 2 de salida son 2N4427


----------



## yamil2009 (Mar 2, 2011)

Listo Ya esta, ahora si ya descubri cual era el problema, habia una mala conexxion en L7 no estaba haciendo buen contacto la soldadura.
Ahora si solo me falta probarlo con los circuitos integrados, Quiero agradecer a todos los colegas que me colaboraron En Especial a Adrian y a Moises. ya publicare las fotos desde que empece la placa.
GRACIAS
Atte
YAMIL


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 3, 2011)

Yamil, esta pendiente lo del protector,estoy buscando mis archivos, los baje a CD's, y no lo encuentro, de no hallarlos, scaneare mis copias, y las subire, un abrazo


----------



## yamil2009 (Mar 4, 2011)

Gracias Moises, espero las encuentres y las subas.
Atte YAMIL


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 5, 2011)

Amigos,subo el circuito, espero les sea de utilidad, un abrazo, controla Roe, y temperatura,se debe utilizar un termistor de 10k,alguien del foro me lo paso, si no me equivoco, es el sistema que utiliza el M31, saludos
moises

Ahi va algo mas,  saludos


----------



## exetv (Mar 5, 2011)

que buen aporte amigo moises, muchos saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 6, 2011)

Gracias amigo,me alegra en verdad poder contribuir con alguna informacion, que sea util a los amigos def foro, un abrazo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 7, 2011)

En verdad es oro lo que aportas. Volviendo al veronica... estoy algo trabado con el pll... estoy tratando de hacerlo con componentes fáciles de conseguir en cualquier kiosko de barrio... ya tengo la parte del oscilador de referencia con cristal de 4mhz (cd4060 y cd4017) y el prescaler es un sab6456. El comparador de fase es un cd4030 y el divisor programable es lo que me trae problemas... en principio quise usar un cd4040 pero tuve problemas para hacerlo "versatil"... para que divida por cualquier número tenía que poner un diodo en una de las salidas además de setear con llaves. Probé el que publicó *japifer*, incluso poniendo los leds para ver que hace pero cuenta de forma regresiva y se para al llegar a 0 el tercer 74ls193... no estoy muy seguro de que así deba funcionar y no tiene mucha pinta de estar dividiendo... sugerencias?


----------



## yamil2009 (Mar 7, 2011)

Moises una pregunta? donde se conecta el detector de ROE del circuito de proteccion, a que parte del trasmisor o del linear debe ir y como?, disculpen si la pregunta esta por demas para algunos colegfas.
Gracias


----------



## exetv (Mar 8, 2011)

amigo yamil2009, en la salida del lineal despues del pasabajo haces una pista paralela con la pista de la salida de 0,50 x 5,00 cm y en un lado pones 2 resistencia de 100 ohm en paralelo y a masa, del otro lado va a la entrada del circuito, espero haberme expresado bien , muchos saludos y espero no equivocarme


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 8, 2011)

Amigo Yamil, la informacion que te brinda exetv es correcta, hay que preparar una tarjeta, que te detecta la desadaptacion, buscare en mis archivos, y la subire, para tener una informacion mas clara, y la puedas preparar, una evz lista esta, se conecta a la entrada  detectora de roe, y en la prte central del trimpot de la placa de proteccion, se debe medir, sin roe, una tension de 0.5 voltios,, naturalmente con el tx funcionando, cuando detecta algun nivel de roe, que sobrepase el voltio, se apaga el equipo, la tarjeta, tambien tiene un circuito soft start, que  da un ligero retardo, para permitir que los condensadores de la fuente del Tx. , no reciban bruscamente la tension inicial, saludos
moises

Amigos, en el siguiente link : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...alizacion-practica-ajustes-10394/index10.html, hay unos circuitos para preparar el detector de Roe, lo posteo  Van der Ziel, , tiene que tener el programa Eagle, para poder abrirlo, un abrazo


----------



## Marin7878 (Mar 9, 2011)

Buen dia a todos los compañeros de este maravilloso foro soy de valencia, venezuela les escribo para preguntarle a *kenrios* en donde compraste algunos de los componentes como el cristal de 7.2 mhz los tr br494 y el ic Lm7001 y los varicap bb112 tengo en mente armar este transmisor y estoy ubicando todos los componentes,  veo que tu ya lo tienes totalmente armado, gracias, saludos a todos...


----------



## kenrios (Mar 9, 2011)

Buenos dias a todos
 Amigo Marin7878 la mayoría de los componentes los consigues en Ditel C.A. valencia pero la mayoria son reemplazos por ejemplo los varicap que conseguí fueron los NTE613 no tienen mucha capacitancia y en reemplazo del BF494 conseguí el MPSH24 en una tienda de electronica no recuerdo el nombre en la avenida michelena a la altura del banco provincial. Sobre el cristal de 7,2MHz lo consegui en donde reparan equipos electronicos el señor me dijo que lo consiguio en un equipo de sonido de esos de CD.


----------



## Marin7878 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok amigo kenrios muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta y colaboracion empesare a buscar donde me digiste, gracias y saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 9, 2011)

kenrios dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos
> Amigo Marin7878 la mayoría de los componentes los consigues en Ditel C.A. valencia pero la mayoria son reemplazos por ejemplo los varicap que conseguí fueron los NTE613 no tienen mucha capacitancia y en reemplazo del BF494 conseguí el MPSH24 en una tienda de electronica no recuerdo el nombre en la avenida michelena a la altura del banco provincial. Sobre el cristal de 7,2MHz lo consegui en donde reparan equipos electronicos el señor me dijo que lo consiguio en un equipo de sonido de esos de CD.



Buscate un equipo de sonido casero o cadena de audio (como lo llamen) en la parte del sintonizador de Fm encontas el LM7001 y el cristal, algunas veces no viene el IC pero si con otro integrado como PLL usan el mismo xtal, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Marin7878 (Mar 9, 2011)

ok amigo *fdesergio* por aqui creo que tengo algo de eso para repuesto lo voy a buscar, gracias...


----------



## Redfield29 (Mar 15, 2011)

Amigos del foro, publico la nueva versión del Veronica LCD, que había quedado pendiente, esta vez con un PCB de menor tamaño, uso del PIC16F628A y conector con los pines ordenados para el LCD. Anoto que en algunos LCD (sobre todo en los de luz de fondo verde, o ambar) es necesario invertir los pines 15 y 16 para el correcto funcionamiento del backlight. Esto se puede hacer facilmente intercambiando las pistas en el PCB antes de imprimirlo. No estoy subiendo el diagrama ya que no he tenido tiempo para pasarlo al Multisim, pero es casi idéntico a la versión que usa el PIC16F84, con la diferencia del orden de los pines.

Queda pendiente la proxima versión y en la medida que el tiempo me lo permita; con mejoras como mas reducción de tamaño del PCB, reducción de las 6 bobinas del VCO a solo 2, eliminación del trimmer de ajuste del VCO, eliminación de 1 condensador variable en la salida, eliminación del cristal de 4Mhz del PIC16F628 y la eliminación del IC 74LS86. 

Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 15, 2011)

Estuve mirando esta nueva version y esta buena, pero aun ahora sigo con el problema del Encoder stereo...alguien le ha montado el encoder a este TX?? cual funciona?, yo no he podido hacerlo funcionar, alguien me ayuda, chauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Edito: y que hace ese Tr entre los TRs de salida?' conmuta el nivel de  potencia o algo asi??


----------



## exetv (Mar 15, 2011)

exelente aporte amigo redfield 29, muchos saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 16, 2011)

Amigo fdsergio, que tipo de encoder haz montado?, que problema tienes?, yo utilizo, el veronica tradicional, y un generador stereo panaxis, y funciona  bien, en cuanto al transistor que se encuentra entre los de potencia, sirve para activar el driver, una vez que se ha fijado la frecuencia de operacion, o cuando  hay enganche del PLL, saludos


----------



## yamil2009 (Mar 16, 2011)

Estimado Amigo Moises, seria de gran ayuda si publicaras fotos del circuito de protecciony de como conectarlo al roe yo ya lo he terminado y estoy aun con la duda de como hacer al pie de la letra la parte del detector de ROE. y mi termistor que consegui aqui es tan pequeño como un condenzador de 2 pf, como deberia acoplarlo al discipador? o en que punto exactamante?
Muchas gracias.


Les cuento ademas que estoy intentando armar el Codificador de la Serie Pira, pero nada mas q me esta costando conseguir el microcontrolador PIC18F1220, los integrados TLC272 y el cristal de 7.3728 Mhz. Alguien lo ha mondado? tiene alguna idea de si es bueno en comparacion al generador stereo panaxis? aqui les dejo el link 
http://www.pira.cz/eng/stk2en.htm

Gracias a Todos


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 16, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo fdsergio, que tipo de encoder haz montado?, que problema tienes?, yo utilizo, el veronica tradicional, y un generador stereo panaxis, y funciona  bien, en cuanto al transistor que se encuentra entre los de potencia, sirve para activar el driver, una vez que se ha fijado la frecuencia de operacion, o cuando  hay enganche del PLL, saludos



Gracias Moises por responder, te cuento que monte  2 versiones de encoder con el BA1404 y una cone l BH1417F y ninguna funciona, poste el tema pero para variar lo mandaron a moderacion (donde nadie lo ve)  aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/tema-repetido-52906/  baje los datos del que me hablas y vere si lo monto, vi que se puede ajustar el nivel de la señal de piloto, p cualquier comentario sera bien recibido, chauuuuuuuuuuu



yamil2009 dijo:


> Les cuento ademas que estoy intentando armar el Codificador de la Serie Pira, pero nada mas q me esta costando conseguir el microcontrolador PIC18F1220, los integrados TLC272 y el cristal de 7.3728 Mhz. Alguien lo ha mondado? tiene alguna idea de si es bueno en comparacion al generador stereo panaxis? aqui les dejo el link
> http://www.pira.cz/eng/stk2en.htm
> 
> Gracias a Todos



Igual me paso, se veia bien pero inconsegible TODO por aca en Colombia, desisti no habia opcion, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 17, 2011)

Amigofdesergio, probaste inyectando señal mono?, como suena?,naturalmente para esto tiens que  conectar el circuito de preenfasis, cuando inyectes la señal del MPX, debes desactivar el circuito de preenfasis en la tarjeta del Pll , saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 17, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigofdesergio, probaste inyectando señal mono?, como suena?,naturalmente para esto tiens que  conectar el circuito de preenfasis, cuando inyectes la señal del MPX, debes desactivar el circuito de preenfasis en la tarjeta del Pll , saludos


  Aja que no habia caido en cuenta que el preenfasis estaba en la entrada del circuito, sera que tambien tiene pasabajo??   mirare eso, buen dato Moises,  en MONO suena excelente sin ningun problema ni ruido de fondo uy pero muy claro, ya te cuento como me fue, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Dircio (Mar 17, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Aja que no habia caido en cuenta que el preenfasis estaba en la entrada del circuito, sera que tambien tiene pasabajo?? mirare eso, buen dato Moises, en MONO suena excelente sin ningun problema ni ruido de fondo uy pero muy claro, ya te cuento como me fue, chauuuuuuuu


 
Hola fdesergio: Al parecer ya encontraste la solucion, pero si de algo te sirve es que debes bajar o controlar al minimo el audio que entra al circuito, si es alto te genera un ruido y simplemente no se oye nada agradable, y debes quitar todo preenfasis antes y despues ya que el circuito lo hace todo.
Yo he armado varios con ese circuito BH1417F

Saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 17, 2011)

Dircio dijo:


> Hola fdesergio: Al parecer ya encontraste la solucion, pero si de algo te sirve es que debes bajar o controlar al minimo el audio que entra al circuito, si es alto te genera un ruido y simplemente no se oye nada agradable, y debes quitar todo preenfasis antes y despues ya que el circuito lo hace todo.
> Yo he armado varios con ese circuito BH1417F
> 
> Saludos



Bueno realmente todavia no, el fin de semana lo hago y comento resultados, chauuuuuu


----------



## Redfield29 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hola a todos los amigos del foro.

Fdsergio. Como ya lo dijo el colega Moises el transistor BC548 entre los transistores de salida activan la potencia solo cuando el PLL está enganchado. Si por algún motivo este se desenganchara, el micro desconectará la etapa de potencia, impidiendo que se amplifiquen frecuencias no deseadas y que puedan causar ROE elevada. El micro no volverá a conectar la potencia hasta que el sistema no quede enganchado nuevamente.

Sobre el stereo yo lo he probado con varios modelos que hay en la red y funciona ok. Estuve viendo los esquemas que posteaste y está es mi opinión:
En cuanto al BA1404 + LM386: El LM386 es un amplificador de potencia, no es un pre-amlificador, recordemos que los amplificadores de potencia amplifican mas que todo corriente y los pre-amplificadores voltaje. A pesar de que el esquema tiene una ganancia de 20, genera mucho ruido, sugiero que cambies el LM386 por un TL082 o TL081 y le calcules una ganancia de 10 como máximo, con su respectivo control de amplitud. Una opinión muy particular mía es que nunca me gustaron los modelos de PIRA, una de las muchas razones es esta que expongo.
En cuanto al BH1417: No lo he usado pero tambien sugiero amplificar la salida con un operacional.
En cuanto al BA1404 + 2 Operacionales en la entrada: Este se ve mejor pero, sugiero que también instales un operacional en la salida con ganancia de 10 maximo y un control de amplitud.


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 18, 2011)

Gracias Redfield bueno lo del BH1417F las entradas solo sirven para programar el PLL interno por lo que hasta donde mire en el datasheet no se necesita solo se usa la parte del encoder, con el Filtro pasabajos interno y el limitador tambien interno, este como comente es el unico que funciono con audio bien NO en estereo pero suena bien, mañana realizo pruebas y vere, especificamente probaste este TX (el que hiciste con Lm7001)  con algun encoder estereo? con cual te funciono? gracias por tu respuesta, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Redfield29 (Mar 18, 2011)

Si, ya lo edité lo confundí con el BH1415. 

Lo he probado con uno que dice STEREOCODER y usa 3 LM741, 4066, 74LS00, 74LS390, 4027 y otros componentes mas que no recuerdo; también lo probé con el panaxis pero una modificación propia; con el de Waldova una página web Checa, uno hecho a base de transistores, y con uno de fábrica.


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 18, 2011)

Redfield29 dijo:


> Si, ya lo edité lo confundí con el BH1415.
> 
> Lo he probado con uno que dice STEREOCODER y usa 3 LM741, 4066, 74LS00, 74LS390, 4027 y otros componentes mas que no recuerdo; también lo probé con el panaxis pero una modificación propia; con el de Waldova una página web Checa, uno hecho a base de transistores, y con uno de fábrica.



Comentame tuviste que hacer modificaciones en la entrada del TX para acoplar el encoder estereo?? o asi tal y como esta aca en post te funciono?, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Redfield29 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ninguna modificación, queda tal y como está. Lo que si se necesita algo de 3Vpp para que funcione, por eso lo del operacional en la salida, o en todo caso girar el trimpot de entrada de audio del veronica al máximo. Yo opto por lo del operacional, y el trimpot del vero me queda en 1/3 del recorrido. Haa me olvidaba también lo probé con un stereo de una web francesa que usa un multiplexor analógico no recuerdo el código.
Todos los stereocoders que he usado tienen un operacional en la salida, algunos de ganacia aprox. 3, 4 máximo 10.


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 18, 2011)

Redfield29 dijo:


> Ninguna modificación, queda tal y como está. Lo que si se necesita algo de 3Vpp para que funcione, por eso lo del operacional en la salida, o en todo caso girar el trimpot de entrada de audio del veronica al máximo. Yo opto por lo del operacional, y el trimpot del vero me queda en 1/3 del recorrido. Haa me olvidaba también lo probé con un stereo de una web francesa que usa un multiplexor analógico no recuerdo el código.
> Todos los stereocoders que he usado tienen un operacional en la salida, algunos de ganacia aprox. 3, 4 máximo 10.



Ok, probare y comento aca como me fue, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## tek_nikkos (Mar 21, 2011)

hola a todos. hice el pll con lm7001 y funciona muy bien. el cristal de 7.2Mhz lo saque de un autoradios de marca akita y tambien se utilizan en los equipos de sonido. para quien necesite de estos critales deben pasar por los talleres de electronica y fijarse en el cristal de la parte sintonizadora de radio. suerte a todos y en especial a mi.


----------



## kenrios (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola a todos amigos del foro les comento que ya empecé a probar el vero con lcd pero la verdad he tenido muchos problemas como los mencionados aca en el foro los cuales son, no logro visualizar nada en la pantalla lcd, no encienden ni el led de RF ni el led de enganche, como no dispongo de frecuencímetro estoy probando el vco con un receptor de fm pero se ajusta la frecuencia por un momento y luego se cae. Tambien medi la potencia de salida pero noté que había momentos en que la potencia disminuía y luego aumentaba otra vez, estoy usando carga fantasma con resistencias en paralelo y un pequeño medidor de potencia. Agradecería mucho su ayuda para así corregir los problemas que se presentan en mi vero. Hasta luego y gracias a todos


----------



## yamil2009 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hola Amigo Kenrios. Un saludo. Pues bien a mi tambien me fue asi, la frecuencia apenas aparecia y luego desapareceia. la solucion es que tienes que cambiar el Varicap por el BB204G con este la señal se queda. Yo actualmente estoy en la etapa de llenar mi PIC, aun no lo consigo ahcer, una vez que lo termine estara liso y terminado.
Espero haberte ayudado en algo.



Con respecto a otra cosa, no se si seria posible que nuestro Amigo Redfield pudiera publicar que integrado uso y si hizo alguna modificacion al Compresor PIRA que muestra en esta parte del foro
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-1-vatio-veronica-10653/index13.html

seria de gran ayuda para nosotros que intentamos armarlo tm. Nada mas que no enconyramos el INTEGRADO, o talvez el lo cambio por otro?
GRACIAS anticipadamente AMIGO REDFIELD


----------



## emiajleugim (Mar 24, 2011)

Hola, soy de Argentina y he armado dos veronica con lcd y funcionan de 10. Ahora vi que hay otro modelo. Està
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 el impreso pero no el circuito ya que tiene algunas modificaciones con respecto al otro. Si puedo subo una foto ya que es la primera vez que posteo en este foro. Con las disculpas al autor modifique el texto y puse el nombre de mi hija en el display. Mis felicitaciones. Muy buen trabajo y exelente estabilidad.

                                                                          emiajleugim


----------



## Redfield29 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hola Yamil, en el post que me dices yo no armé ese compresor de PIRA, solo publiqué unas fotos que me envió Em4zzz, y el es el mas indicado para responder a tu pregunta sobre que integrado usó. No obstante te comento que el TL272 es un operacional doble de alta calidad. Según veo en su datasheet es pin por pin compatible con el TL072, TL082 (con entrada FET) y también con el NE5532 como amplificador operacional.

Amigo Emiajleugim, gracias por las felicitaciones y también te felicito a ti por la modificación lograda. No he subido el diagrama por falta de tiempo, pues mi trabajo me tiene muy ocupado. Aún así en cuanto puedo, continuo mejorando la versión del veronica LCD y la comparto con los amigos del foro.

Saludos.


----------



## emiajleugim (Mar 25, 2011)

Hola. Mis felicitaciones fueron por demàs sinceras ya que he probado muchos circuitos de sintetizadores y me quedè impresionado con la estabilidad y el buen comportamiento de este, ya que por aqui es muy mentado el M-31 y despues de varias pruebas estoy seguro que tu trabajo es de primera. Estarè a la espectativa del nuevo circuito. Nuevamente gracias por compartirlo. 

                                                                 emiajleugim

Para estudiar un poco o experimentar les subo algo del M-31.-


----------



## adrian sala (Mar 25, 2011)

Mucas garcias Amigos por compaqrtir sus conocimientos

emiajleugim, Gracias por compatir los datos del M-31, de seguro que los amigos del foro le van a meter mano para probar.
Muy bueno te quedo el Vero, Felicitaciones.

Redfield29, nuevamente mis felisitaciones para ti por tus aportes y las nuevas verciones del vero y todas sus mejoras, la verdad que hay tela para rato con tus aporte.

Saludos a todos lo que colaboran diariamente.


----------



## kenrios (Mar 26, 2011)

Hola a todos les comento que ya solucioné algunos problemas que tenía, lo del display lo solucioné colocandole una resistencia en la entrada positiva de iluminacion (pin 15) al parecer consumia mucha corriente y por eso me daba error creo que es defecto de fabrica, lo del led de enganche se solucionó también era el mismo display que estaba haciendo mal contacto en la tarjeta, probe la banda FM y me engancha en todas solo tengo que hacerle un pequeño ajuste en el capacitor variable cuando voy de punta a punta, no es necesario tocar las bobinas, lo unico que me falta corregir es el led de RF no enciende, he probado la salida y tengo potencia de aprox. 1W, pero no sé porque no me enciende ese led. Tambien les comento que cuando engancha tambien suprime las bandas pares, es decir, por ejemplo si transmito en una banda de 100.1 Mhz tambien abarca la 99.9Mhz y la 100.1Mhz, a que se deberá esto será porque no lo estoy probando con una antena?. Gracias a todos por su ayuda, hasta luego


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 26, 2011)

kenrios dijo:


> Hola a todos les comento que ya solucioné algunos problemas que tenía, lo del display lo solucioné colocandole una resistencia en la entrada positiva de iluminacion (pin 15) al parecer consumia mucha corriente y por eso me daba error creo que es defecto de fabrica, lo del led de enganche se solucionó también era el mismo display que estaba haciendo mal contacto en la tarjeta, probe la banda FM y me engancha en todas solo tengo que hacerle un pequeño ajuste en el capacitor variable cuando voy de punta a punta, no es necesario tocar las bobinas, lo unico que me falta corregir es el led de RF no enciende, he probado la salida y tengo potencia de aprox. 1W, pero no sé porque no me enciende ese led. Tambien les comento que cuando engancha tambien suprime las bandas pares, es decir, por ejemplo si transmito en una banda de 100.1 Mhz tambien abarca la 99.9Mhz y la 100.1Mhz, a que se deberá esto será porque no lo estoy probando con una antena?. Gracias a todos por su ayuda, hasta luego



Sin antena???   asi lo dañs en un ratico, coloca al menos una carga fantasma, chauuuuuu


----------



## kenrios (Mar 26, 2011)

Saludos y gracias por responder.
sí, lo tengo con una carga fantasma y un pequeño medidor de potencia, el problema es el led de RF no enciende a pesar que tengo 1W en la salida del TX, otra cosa los capacitores son de 2.2pF y no de 2pF, influye esto en que no encienda dicho led?, y lo otro que queria preguntar, es normal que cuando sintonize una emisora esta tambien abarque 100khz antes y después, es decir me abarca con un ancho de 200 khz creo que es así. Nota: como no dispongo de un frecuencimetro lo estoy probando con un receptor de fm y sin meterle audio y noto que la emisora en el receptor la cual estoy transmitiendo queda en silencio total, pero si subo o bajo en el receptor 100khz sigue en silencio el receptor pero a la siguiente impar o a la anterior no, espero haberme explicado bien y así saber si es normal o es que tengo algun problema. Gracias


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 26, 2011)

Primero ajusta la frecuencia y luego debes ajustar el filtro de salida, realmente no conozco que tan eficiente sea el filtro de salida personalmente a no me presento ese problema, revisa los condensadores del filtro de salida y ajustalos para cada frecuencia , chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## kenrios (Mar 26, 2011)

ok amigo lo haré


----------



## dicksonjo (Mar 30, 2011)

hola men...agradezco que hayas pasado el vero modificado...
pero tengo ciertas dudas...??

¿ el pic 16f84A que esta en el pbc que pasastes....viene programado para leer las frecuencias y mostrar en pantalla la frecuencia..es decir si tengo que instalarlo....y listo....ono...

digo pues ya que nunca he trabajado con estos pic.

y la otra duda es que si cualquier pantalla lcd me sirve

o me darias una referencia facil de averiguar en el mercado....

Gracias...


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 30, 2011)

dicksonjo dijo:


> hola men...agradezco que hayas pasado el vero modificado...
> pero tengo ciertas dudas...??
> 
> ¿ el pic 16f84A que esta en el pbc que pasastes....viene programado para leer las frecuencias y mostrar en pantalla la frecuencia..es decir si tengo que instalarlo....y listo....ono...
> ...



El PIC lo compras en blanco debes programarlo con el archivo .hex, el LCD sirve cualquier alfanumerico, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## romees (Mar 31, 2011)

Saludos a todos los del foro alguien tiene un buen proyecto con el mrf151g
me urge hacer un amplificador de 300w si alguien tiene un diagrama con pcb se lo agradeceria mucho gracias


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 31, 2011)

en este mismo hilo, hay unos enlaces, revisa todo el foro, lo subio Viczea, saludos


----------



## Marin7878 (Mar 31, 2011)

Buenas tardes saludos a todos, les comento que ya tengo casi listo el veronica con lcd + pic16f84, ya esta generando rf (1vatio), ya tiene el lcd y el respectivo pic programado lo unico que me falta es el ic lm7001 no he logrado ubicarlo tengo mas de una semana buscandolo y nada, en lo que lo tenga al 100% les comento y tratare de subir unas fotos, gracias a todos... saludos....


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 31, 2011)

Marin7878 dijo:


> Buenas tardes saludos a todos, les comento que ya tengo casi listo el veronica con lcd + pic16f84, ya esta generando rf (1vatio), ya tiene el lcd y el respectivo pic programado lo unico que me falta es el ic lm7001 no he logrado ubicarlo tengo mas de una semana buscandolo y nada, en lo que lo tenga al 100% les comento y tratare de subir unas fotos, gracias a todos... saludos....



Lo podes ubicar en un deshuece de equipos de audio de casero ese IC se usa como PLL para el sintonizador de FM, igual a su lado encontras el Xtal de 7.2Mhz, busca en los talleres ahi lo encontras, tambien en las tiendas de electronica que vendan repuestos para reparacion electronica, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## romees (Abr 1, 2011)

hola atodos los del foro  por hay alguien subio un proyecto llamado paso final bacancito
me interesa armarlo  me pueden ayudar con los valores de las resistencias  y los diodos?


gracias de antemano!


----------



## kenrios (Abr 2, 2011)

Hola a todos 
Aun sigo luchando con el vero, no he podido conseguir el bb204g asi que me tengo que conformar con el reemplazo que tengo que es el nte613 con una variacion de 19.8 a 24.2pF como maximo, el vco corre toda la banda solo que es muy sensible para cambiar las bandas y he notado que una misma banda se repite durante el recorrido del vc1 será ese mi problema que cuando engancha el pll abarca las bandas pares por encima y por debajo tambien ya que he revisado la parte del filtro del vero y todo esta tal cual el diseño propuesto. el otro problema que no he podido resolver es el led de rf no enciende por nada he cambiado el transistor, los diodos y nada. Tambien tiene bajo volumen (este lo he probado por medio de software, para darle preenfasis y todo lo demas pero solo aumenta un poco y no se escucha muy bien y tambien tiene un ruido de fondo) si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria muchisimo.


----------



## Marin7878 (Abr 2, 2011)

Buenas noches a todos por fin encontre el Lm7001, lo acabo de probar y el problemita que presenta es el siguiente: no logro que aparezca lock en la pantalla aun cuando el voltaje en la base del 558 tiene 3 voltios aparentemente engancha porque puedo mover la frecuencia para arriba y hacia abajo por medio de los botones pero no aparece lock y el led tampoco enciende, gracias y agradesco quien me pueda guiar, saludos.....


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 2, 2011)

Bueno si el voltaje de salida del PLL no varia (supuestamente porque engancho) tenes algun problema en los TRs y las compuertas que son las que detectan el enganchen y  envian la señal  al PIC para que muestre LOOK, revisa eso, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Marin7878 (Abr 2, 2011)

Gracias Fdesergio voy a chequear de una vez para ver si lo soluciono, saludos.....


----------



## ojotec (Abr 5, 2011)

hace mucho tiempo estuve buscando este circuito del m31 la parte de la proteccion gracias mises .y al resto de la banda


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 5, 2011)

mientras se pueda o tengamos la informacion,seguiremos aportando, saludos a toda la comunidad


----------



## romees (Abr 5, 2011)

hola moises de casualidad tendras el diagrama y pcb de un amplificador con mrf151g
si tienes me lo podrias pasar?  de preferencia el pcb


----------



## kenrios (Abr 5, 2011)

Marin7878 dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos por fin encontre el Lm7001, lo acabo de probar y el problemita que presenta es el siguiente: no logro que aparezca lock en la pantalla aun cuando el voltaje en la base del 558 tiene 3 voltios aparentemente engancha porque puedo mover la frecuencia para arriba y hacia abajo por medio de los botones pero no aparece lock y el led tampoco enciende, gracias y agradesco quien me pueda guiar, saludos.....



 Hola a todos
 Marin7878 veo que coseguiste el lm7001, yo fui a la tiena por uno y ya no tenian, que usaste como diodo varicap? y a tí te enciende el led de rf, ahora tengo otro problema y es que la pantalla empieza bien pero al rato comienza a dar caracteres como loco, creo que tendré que empezar desde cero para ver si logro hacer funcionar el vero, bueno será cuestion de paciencia y suerte creo. hasta pronto y espero detalles de tu montaje para ver si yo lo logro.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 5, 2011)

Amigo romees, , te envio un link, para el mosfet que estas buscando, el BLF 278 es la version europea del MRF151G, cualquier consulta estoy a tu disposicion,en el segundo link, hay muchas cosas que te serviran,tambien a muchos del foro, saludos:
http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier%20300%20Watt%20(BLF278)/
http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 5, 2011)

Redfield29 dijo:


> Amigos del foro, publico la nueva versión del Veronica LCD, que había quedado pendiente, esta vez con un PCB de menor tamaño, uso del PIC16F628A y conector con los pines ordenados para el LCD. Anoto que en algunos LCD (sobre todo en los de luz de fondo verde, o ambar) es necesario invertir los pines 15 y 16 para el correcto funcionamiento del backlight. Esto se puede hacer facilmente intercambiando las pistas en el PCB antes de imprimirlo. No estoy subiendo el diagrama ya que no he tenido tiempo para pasarlo al Multisim, pero es casi idéntico a la versión que usa el PIC16F84, con la diferencia del orden de los pines.
> 
> Queda pendiente la proxima versión y en la medida que el tiempo me lo permita; con mejoras como mas reducción de tamaño del PCB, reducción de las 6 bobinas del VCO a solo 2, eliminación del trimmer de ajuste del VCO, eliminación de 1 condensador variable en la salida, eliminación del cristal de 4Mhz del PIC16F628 y la eliminación del IC 74LS86.
> 
> Saludos.






Hola amigo Redfield29, te comento que el pcb que subiste, lo acabo de imprimir en las medidas que indican los datos, pero no coincide ningun integrado, o sea, la placa es chica, te pido que por favor controles eso, y pases las medidas originales, saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 5, 2011)

Em4zzz dijo:


> Hola amigo Redfield29, te comento que el pcb que subiste, lo acabo de imprimir en las medidas que indican los datos, pero no coincide ningun integrado, o sea, la placa es chica, te pido que por favor controles eso, y pases las medidas originales, saludos.


  No se si sea el caso tuyo, debes revisar la impresora y tener el papel adecuado, si usas tamaño carta y en la impresora esta seleccionado tamaño oficio te sale asi, a mi me paso pero lo arregle en el impreso ya hecho, chauuuuuu


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 5, 2011)

primero habria que agradecer a Redfield, la voluntad de  compartir sus  diseños,  no  culparle de los errores nuestros


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 5, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> No se si sea el caso tuyo, debes revisar la impresora y tener el papel adecuado, si usas tamaño carta y en la impresora esta seleccionado tamaño oficio te sale asi, a mi me paso pero lo arregle en el impreso ya hecho, chauuuuuu



Okey amigo, gracias por el consejo, pero te comento que en la mano tengo la impresion y una regla, y mide 15,4 cm x 12 cm. Y la placa es chica, saludos.
Y por lo del amigo que posteo esto, no se lo estoy diciendo de malas, solo lo digo por que me parece que si alguien baja el archivo lo imprime y quema la placa, cuando valla a poner las piezas se va a dar cuenta que no encajan y es una mala jeje, saludos chicos.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 5, 2011)

amigo con todo respeto, se supone que algun trabajo debe costarnos,  se hace impresiones de prueba hasta lograr que el diseño este en el tamaño correcto, no echemos la culpa a nadie , y ademas, pon el lugar correcto de donde provienen tus comentarios ( gualeguaychu?), no te averguences del lugar que estes, por ejemplo,yo me siento orgullosisimo de ser peruano, saludos


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 5, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> amigo con todo respeto, se supone que algun trabajo debe costarnos,  se hace impresiones de prueba hasta lograr que el diseño este en el tamaño correcto, no echemos la culpa a nadie , y ademas, pon el lugar correcto de donde provienen tus comentarios ( gualeguaychu?), no te averguences del lugar que estes, por ejemplo,yo me siento orgullosisimo de ser peruano, saludos



Amigo Moisés, si buscas en cualquier lado, ejemplo Google, te darás cuenta que Gualeguaychú, es una cuidad, creo que su nombre es único en el mundo, y jamás me avergonzaré por mostrar de donde soy, solo es cuestion de un poco de interes averiguar de donde un usuario es, por ejemplo hay un usuario que dice "Valencia" sé que eso es España.
Mi cuidad es Gualeguaychú, en la provincia de Entre Rios, y mi pais es República Argentina.
Bueno solo queria dejar aclarado esto, que nada tiene que ver con el tema que estamos debatiendo, pero sólo queria sacarte de tu duda y tu interes de saber de donde soy, no se por que razón miras esos puntos, pero bueno, aquí tienes la respuesta.
        Atte Emanuel


----------



## adrian sala (Abr 5, 2011)

Hola Amigos,

Para el que no sabe Gualeguaychu es una ciudad de la provincia de Entre Rios de Argentina a unos 100kl de donde vivo yo. o cea que el comentario de donde uno es lo veo totalmente inecesario querido Moises,
sin ofender pero deveriamos atender otras cosas solo lo compete aqui el tema que todos nos apaciona.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 5, 2011)

Bueno amigos, encontré mi error sobre el que aseguraba estaba mal la medida, y no era así, el problema era que yo estaba apoyando el pic sobre el impreso, y no me di cuenta de que los ultimos 2 pines de arriba eran para un puente y eso me estaba confundiendo, pido perdon si alguien se intereso en buscar el provable error en el impreso, muchas gracias a Redfield29 por haber aportado este nuevo vero LCD, que mas que un amigo forero, es un gran amigo personal mio, una persona que aprecio mucho.
 Éxitos.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 6, 2011)

Recepcionada la respuesta, creo que con eso queda aclarada la duda y la verdad no se me ocurrio buscar, perdon si ofendi no era mi intencion, solo, comentaba, porque reclamabas a Redfield, por que supuestamente envio mal unas medidas, saludos


----------



## Marin7878 (Abr 6, 2011)

kenrios dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Marin7878 veo que coseguiste el lm7001, yo fui a la tiena por uno y ya no tenian, que usaste como diodo varicap? y a tí te enciende el led de rf, ahora tengo otro problema y es que la pantalla empieza bien pero al rato comienza a dar caracteres como loco, creo que tendré que empezar desde cero para ver si logro hacer funcionar el vero, bueno será cuestion de paciencia y suerte creo. hasta pronto y espero detalles de tu montaje para ver si yo lo logro.



Amigo Kenrios, te informo que el Lm7001 lo compre en ditel (si necesitas uno te lo puedo facilitar compre varios) y el varicap use esos que tienen un punto amarillo (tengo varios de punto azul pero aun no los he probado), cubren todo el rango pero siempre hay que ajustar el condensador variable para volverlo a enganchar y el led verde si enciende y aparece lock en el lcd, lo probe y el audio de verdad es bueno aunque es mono, ahora sera construir un coderstereo.... saludos...


----------



## kenrios (Abr 6, 2011)

Marin7878 dijo:


> Amigo Kenrios, te informo que el Lm7001 lo compre en ditel (si necesitas uno te lo puedo facilitar compre varios) y el varicap use esos que tienen un punto amarillo (tengo varios de punto azul pero aun no los he probado), cubren todo el rango pero siempre hay que ajustar el condensador variable para volverlo a enganchar y el led verde si enciende y aparece lock en el lcd, lo probe y el audio de verdad es bueno aunque es mono, ahora sera construir un coderstereo.... saludos...



 hola a todos
 amigo marin7878 me alegra mucho que tengas tu vero operativo, en donde conseguiste esos varicap el que yo tengo que es un NTE613 es de poca capacitancia y se cae mucho el enganche y además ocupa las bandas pares tambien, es decir si sintonizo por ejemplo la 100.1 abarca la 100.2 y la 100.0, a ti no te pasa eso? de cuanto es tu vc1 y tu capacitor que está en paralelo a este, además tengo problemas con el lcd empieza a dar caracteres raros, pense que podria ser el pic, pero compre uno nuevo y sigue el problema creo que es la pantalla que me vino defectuosa al principio tuve que ponerle una resistencia en el pin 15 ya que consumía mucha corriente, cuentame tu la alimentaste directamente sin problemas?. saludos y gracias por responder


----------



## Marin7878 (Abr 6, 2011)

kenrios dijo:


> hola a todos
> amigo marin7878 me alegra mucho que tengas tu vero operativo, en donde conseguiste esos varicap el que yo tengo que es un NTE613 es de poca capacitancia y se cae mucho el enganche y además ocupa las bandas pares tambien, es decir si sintonizo por ejemplo la 100.1 abarca la 100.2 y la 100.0, a ti no te pasa eso? de cuanto es tu vc1 y tu capacitor que está en paralelo a este, además tengo problemas con el lcd empieza a dar caracteres raros, pense que podria ser el pic, pero compre uno nuevo y sigue el problema creo que es la pantalla que me vino defectuosa al principio tuve que ponerle una resistencia en el pin 15 ya que consumía mucha corriente, cuentame tu la alimentaste directamente sin problemas?. saludos y gracias por responder



Saludos a todos, amigo Kenrios te comento que esos varicap los saco de radios portatiles vhf motorola (p110, gp300), en realidad no me pasa eso( aunque pienso que es un poco normal que se escuche algo a los lados pero no exactamente igual que la frecuencia de trabajo) tambien tengo un transmisor de esos de mp3 para carro en stereo con 8 vatios de potencia y tampoco me pasa eso, en realidad el valos del cv1 no lo se, tengo de varios tamaños y no se el valor de ninguno los he sacado de radios transmisores, el que trabaja mejor de los que tengo es uno pequeño de color blanco y ese problema que tienes en el lcd me lo hizo una vez porque tenia falso contacto en el cable positivo de entrada de 12v, otra cosa tu te encuentras en valencia, edo carabobo?


----------



## kenrios (Abr 6, 2011)

Marin7878 dijo:


> Saludos a todos, amigo Kenrios te comento que esos varicap los saco de radios portatiles vhf motorola (p110, gp300), en realidad no me pasa eso( aunque pienso que es un poco normal que se escuche algo a los lados pero no exactamente igual que la frecuencia de trabajo) tambien tengo un transmisor de esos de mp3 para carro en stereo con 8 vatios de potencia y tampoco me pasa eso, en realidad el valos del cv1 no lo se, tengo de varios tamaños y no se el valor de ninguno los he sacado de radios transmisores, el que trabaja mejor de los que tengo es uno pequeño de color blanco y ese problema que tienes en el lcd me lo hizo una vez porque tenia falso contacto en el cable positivo de entrada de 12v, otra cosa tu te encuentras en valencia, edo carabobo?



 Amigo marin yo vivo hacia la vía de güigüe y trabajo en valencia en el INN en la quizanda, la verdad es que he tenido muchos problemas con este montaje por eso tengo pensado empezar desde cero, pero no tengo la posibilidad de probar con otros varicap ya que son escasos y no cuento con equipos de donde los pueda obtener. saludos


----------



## Marin7878 (Abr 6, 2011)

kenrios dijo:


> Amigo marin yo vivo hacia la vía de güigüe y trabajo en valencia en el INN en la quizanda, la verdad es que he tenido muchos problemas con este montaje por eso tengo pensado empezar desde cero, pero no tengo la posibilidad de probar con otros varicap ya que son escasos y no cuento con equipos de donde los pueda obtener. saludos



Ok yo estoy por la michelena, yo te puedo facilitar un par de diodos para que pruebes,  pero como hariamos porque por aqui creo que no se puede dar direcciones de correo y por lo menos yo no puedo mandar msj privados....


----------



## kenrios (Abr 6, 2011)

amigo marin7878 si sabes donde queda INN ahí podremos vernos despues de las tres de la tarde o si no mas temprano en cualquier lugar cerca, podria ser el big low en la tienda de electronica ditel, la verdad me interesa probar con otros varicaps, de verdad que estoy muy agradecido con tu colaboracion gracias y espero tu respuesta.


----------



## romees (Abr 7, 2011)

amigo redefiel tendras el modelo del vero lcd en miniatura ? si nos lo puedes pasar gracias
saludos a todos los del foro. yo tengo el pic 16f627a crees que me sirva para este proyecto?


----------



## kenrios (Abr 8, 2011)

hola a todos 
 Amigo marin7878 como sigue tu proyecto está en pleno funcionmiento?, si aun estas dispuesto a facilitarme los varicap te lo agradeceria mucho saludos


----------



## Marin7878 (Abr 8, 2011)

kenrios dijo:


> hola a todos
> Amigo marin7878 como sigue tu proyecto está en pleno funcionmiento?, si aun estas dispuesto a facilitarme los varicap te lo agradeceria mucho saludos



Buenos dias a todos, saludos...
Kenrios, disculpame por la tardanza lo que pasa es que he estado full de trabajo y no ha dado tiempo de abrir el correo, creo que para el dia lunes te lo puedo estar llevando para donde tu trabajas, esta pendiente este fin de semana de los mensajes que yo por aqui te confirmo....


----------



## kenrios (Abr 8, 2011)

Marin7878 dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos, saludos...
> Kenrios, disculpame por la tardanza lo que pasa es que he estado full de trabajo y no ha dado tiempo de abrir el correo, creo que para el dia lunes te lo puedo estar llevando para donde tu trabajas, esta pendiente este fin de semana de los mensajes que yo por aqui te confirmo....



 ok amigo estaré pendiente y gracias por responder saludos
 Amigo marin7878 ya decidiste que deco le vas a implementar y tu piensas aumentar la potencia?


----------



## kenrios (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola a todos 
 Estuve sacando el diagrama del vero con el pic16f628a y note las siguientes diferencias con respecto al  vero pic16f84a a parte de las que son obvias, y son las siguientes: los pulsadores no estan conectados a vcc con las resistencias de 4.7k a igual que la Rs de la pantalla. R10 es de 22k en vez de 20k y R33 es de 2.2k en vez de 22k será esto correcto o es un error que pueda tener el circuito y pido disculpas si estoy equivocado solo son diferencias que encontré con respecto al diagrama del vero con el pic16f84a y no soy un experto en esto. saludos


----------



## elymaestre (Abr 12, 2011)

Buenas a todos.. Sera que hay el reemplazo para el kv1310 y 74als74 que sean mas comerciales..? No los encuentrooo..-!


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 12, 2011)

elymaestre dijo:


> Buenas a todos.. Sera que hay el reemplazo para el kv1310 y 74als74 que sean mas comerciales..? No los encuentrooo..-!



Perdon.de que estas hablando??


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 13, 2011)

kv1310 diodo varicap, y 74als74 IC del PLL, lo que elymaestre quiere saber, es si se consiguen reemplazos de esos 2 componentes, ya que no logra conseguir los que realmente lleva, creo que habla sobre eso, si me equivoco sepan disculpar y haganmelo saber.
Saludos


----------



## elymaestre (Abr 13, 2011)

asi es amigo  EM4zzzse trata de esos componentes


----------



## romees (Abr 15, 2011)

que yo sepa no hay reemplazo para el 74als74  es muy paracido el 74ls74 pero no funciona igual.

amigo kenrios no creo que sean errores pues yo lo arme y funciona muy bien de hecho es muy estable. y ando consiguiendo la version pequeña. espero y el amigo redfiel  nos apoye con esto. gracias a todos!


----------



## kenrios (Abr 15, 2011)

romees dijo:


> que yo sepa no hay reemplazo para el 74als74  es muy paracido el 74ls74 pero no funciona igual.
> 
> amigo kenrios no creo que sean errores pues yo lo arme y funciona muy bien de hecho es muy estable. y ando consiguiendo la version pequeña. espero y el amigo redfiel  nos apoye con esto. gracias a todos!



 Hola a todos 
 Amigo romees armaste el vero del pic 16f628a? yo tambien quiero montarla pero el pic 16f628a se agotó en la tienda donde yo compro estos componentes a mejores precios, tienen es el pic16f628 no sé si se pueda implementar este en el circuito por lo poco que he averiguado solo difieren en pocas funciones de uno con respecto al otro,y hay que tomarlo en cuenta al momento de grabar el pic. saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 15, 2011)

romees dijo:


> que yo sepa no hay reemplazo para el 74als74  es muy paracido el 74ls74 pero no funciona igual.
> 
> amigo kenrios no creo que sean errores pues yo lo arme y funciona muy bien de hecho es muy estable. y ando consiguiendo la version pequeña. espero y el amigo redfiel  nos apoye con esto. gracias a todos!



Y en que difiere uno del otro (74AHC74) que no se puede reemplazar? o que parametro es importante en la aplicacion??  no conozco el circuito  que sera??? chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 15, 2011)

el 74ahc74 es tan rápido como el 74f74 (según recuerdo)... ya busqué reemplazos en su momento pero este tampoco se consigue por aca.

Si recuerdan, comenté varias veces que estaba tratando de hacer un pll con componentes discretos y sin salirme mucho de la idea de lo que es el pll de este tx veronica. Al final diseñé uno simple unicamente con CMOS y según el simulador funciona. Ya postearé info cuando lo llevé al mundo real. Como prescaler le voy a poner un SAB6456 que no fue dificil de conseguir y aca me salió $22 (poco más de 5 dólares). El comparador de fase lo hago con un cd4070, la referencia es con un cristal de 4mhz en un cd4060 y a la salida un cd4017. El divisor programable es un cd4040. Todos los componentes son fáciles de conseguir (aunque admito que el prescaler lo conseguí bajo pedido pero en la misma tienda).

Como les digo, fijense, por ahí pueden reemplazar el 74f74 por un prescaler como el que les menciono y solamente habría que modificar la salida del cd4060 para poder mantener el mismo paso.

El SDA4212 parece ser también una opción económica y por lo que vi en listas de precios online es igual de barato que el sab6456.


----------



## romees (Abr 15, 2011)

amigo kenrios  es el mismo el 628  y  el 628a solo cambia el rango de voltaje el 628 de 3 a 5.5 volts y el 628a de 2 a 5.5 volts de lo demas es igual  yo lo arme con el pic 16f627a porque era el que tenia y trabaja muy bien. suerte y saludos.

en cuanto alla diferencia del 74als74 y el 74 ahc 74 en la hoja de datos el diagrama logico es diferente son compuertas diferentes.

en cuanto alla diferencia del 74als74 y el 74 ahc 74 en la hoja de datos el diagrama logico es diferente son compuertas diferentes.


----------



## elpaisabeto (Abr 15, 2011)

un saludo amigos, el tema de los reemplazos del 74ALS74 ya se habia discutido hace un buen tiempo y en efecto como reemplazo podemos utilizar el 74HC74 o el 74F74, este ultimo lo podemos rescatar de una computadora vieja (de esas que trabajaban bajo el ambiente de D.O.S) no se en el data sheet que puede cambiar entre ellas


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 22, 2011)

con 1W no llegas a mas de 5km, lo cuento por experiencia propia. necesitarias al menos 500W-1kW para alcanzar a tener una buena cobertura como de 60km. de ahi te paso algun diagrama de ampli... es que no tengo mucho tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## Dircio (Abr 23, 2011)

Amigo si lees el hilo del foro obtendras respuestas satisfactorias, date tu tiempo para leer todo, es tema discutido.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 24, 2011)

Gracias... es que tampoco tenia tiempo para redactar algo mas completo (me quedaban 3min). No es por contradecir lo dicho anteriormente, pero sin duda con muuuy buenas condiciones de propagacion, ya sea troposferica o esporadica se pueden alcanzar distancias sorprendentes, como si fuera onda corta.

cuando tuve mi emisora de 1w, llegue hasta el km 5 y en todo caso hubiera seguido aun mas con muy buena señal (todo esto sin obstaculos), pero no lo hice. Cuando digo que hay que tener entre 500W y 1KW de potencia es para tener 60km siempre, sin ningun tipo de propagaciones raras. Conozco emisoras, como una que con 30W aprox le sacaba no mas de 15KM en linea recta, transmitiendo de un alto con una J-pole.

Ahora lo prometido es deuda...












con esto con 1W tienes 100w...


----------



## romees (Abr 26, 2011)

hola a todos los del foro con el permiso del amigo viczea2002y el amigo redfield estoy por probar una combinacion con el pll lm7001 y una parte de rf de pira.   http://pira.cz/entx2.htm con el cual si funciona podriamos tener en la salida hasta 7w con un transistor 2sc1971. ustedes que dicen funcionara? espero que si ya tengo el pcb modificado.


----------



## adrian sala (May 20, 2011)

Hola Compañeros

sera muy critico alimentar el vero con 14v a 15,5v, el tema es que voy armar la nueva vercion que posteo el amigo Redfield29 y tengo ya una fuente echa con ese voltaje.
otra cosa es que si el señor Redfield29 pudiera hacer y subir el archivo "HEX" modificado que en la linea inferior diga ""Urbana"" si no es mucho trabajo que este estatica aproxi por 20 segundos que de una vuelta y se vuelva a detener el mismo tiempo y asi repetitivamente, todo esto si no es mucha molestia y trabajo.
Le agradezco de antemano.

Saludos Amigos!


----------



## Cacho (May 20, 2011)

¿Y si dijera _Redfield29-Forosdeelectronica.com-Urbana_ mejor?

Piensa mal y acertarás, pero ese tipo de pedidos suele apuntar a adjudicarse la autoría de algo y eso está expresamente prohibido por la licencia Creative Commons que tiene el foro sobre las publicaciones.
Me suena a un trabajo para alguna radio llamada _Urbana_ (que supongo que no será gratis) y lo estás por hacer usando el diagrama de Redfield. Y encima lo querés personalizado.

Si no es este el caso, sólo soy un malpensado y pido perdón por serlo, pero no lo puedo evitar ante situaciones como esta.

Saludos


----------



## adrian sala (May 20, 2011)

Hola Cacho

primeramente pido disculpa si fue malinterpretada mi peticion.
despues Sito:


Redfield29 dijo:


> Les pido por favor un día o dos para revisar los post anteriores, buscar los archivos necesarios en mi PC, hacer cambios en los HEX  y postearlos en este hilo.
> Gracias y espero su comprensión.





Redfield29 dijo:


> Finalmente publico el HEX para Adrian Sala con la modificación del texto de la 2da línea en en forma estática y el HEX para EM4ZZZ para poder trabajar con 1/2 VCO como el clásico Verónica, dicho sea de paso este HEX es para una modificación propia en el VCO de nuestro colega EM4ZZZ.
> 
> Si existe algún inconveniente con los HEX publicados, me lo hacen saber para hacer las correcciones de forma inmediata.





adrian sala dijo:


> te agradesco Redfield29 por las molestias tomadas y hacerme el archivo HEX para mi Veronica con las modificaciones que necesitaba.





adrian sala dijo:


> SIN PALABRA, Es una maravilla ver tu nombre en el transmisor, le agradezco mil veces Sr Redfield29, estoy muy contento por lo que tengo en mis manos, Gracias por ayudarnos con esto.
> agradezco por su enorme aporte.
> Gracias totales, como dice mi querido gustavo cerati ex soda estereo.


Ver el archivo adjunto 47925


Redfield29 dijo:


> Adrian. Me alegra que el proyecto te haya quedado ok, para mi es reconfortante y gratificante que las pequeñas contribuciones que hacemos aquí sean del agrado de los colegas; y sobre todo porque estamos para ayudarnos y para aprender aquí en el foro.
> Por cierto Soda Stereo es una de mis bandas favoritas, grande Cerati.





Redfield29 dijo:


> Yamil2009. Sobre cambiar la segunda línea, es muy sencillo con el código fuente, pero por motivos de derechos de autor y evitar que algunos lucren con este proyecto me he reservado el derecho de su publicación (opinión muy particular mía). Pero si deseas tener un mensaje personalizado propio tan solo me lo haces saber por este medio y con gusto te compilaré un HEX tal como hice para Viczea2002, Em4zzz, Adrian Sala y otros colegas.



con esto espero dar a entender que mi intencion no es para nada comercial,
y tienes razon Cacho es para una radio, la mia la cual me ha costado mucho esfuezo y tiempo y dedicacion y todo eso gracias al conocimiento de todos en este maravilloso foro. Muchas gracias a todos por compartir su saviduria.

Vuelvo a referieme a lo anterior, si el señor Redfield29 dispone de tiempo y si lo quiere le pido por favor me aga esta modificacion para el PIC16F628 de la nueva vercion del vero con lo antes mencionado.

Saludos!


----------



## elymaestre (May 21, 2011)

buenas a todos los amigor foreros..hace una semanana empece a montar el pll vero y hace dos dias hice la primera prueba en la cual no tube  exito... use el cristal de 4 mhz con el arreglo con el 4018 ya que en mi pais no  pude encontrar el de 6.4mhz, cuando hago las pruebas de transmision solo me enciende el led de unlock y no hace mas nada y se calienta un poquito 2n4427.. selecciono la frecuencia con los dip switch y vario vc1 y tampoco me hace ningun cambio la luz del led deunlok es intensa. yo tome el circuito que fue posteado al principio del tema sera que tiene algun detalle malo si alguien me puede ayudar.
trate de adjuntar las fotos pero la tome con mi telefono y y la resolucion es muy grande, la voy  a tomar con menos resolucion y las colocos..


sialguien a tenido este inconveniente porfa que me lo haga saber para ver como puedo solucionar este problema.

muchas gracias

sera que el diagrama tiene algun error?


----------



## Dircio (May 22, 2011)

Hola Elimaestre, No hay error en esa modificacion.
Lo que debes revisar es la frecuencia de trabajo del oscilador vco, ésta debe cubrir toda la frecuencia comercial. Revisa lo escrito aquí porque se habló mucho de eso y hay compañeros que estan felices con esa placa trabajando, date tu tiempo hay mucho en las primeras paginas.
No está demas que pongas las fotos para revisar algunos detalles o errores en el que pudiste haber incurrido. Toma la foto con la mejor resolucion posible y luego en paint de tu pc la vas haciendo mas chica no demasiada, para que se pueda apreciar mejor. Solo te vas a imagenes y luego contraer o expandir y ahi haces mas chica la foto.
Los sintomas que describes nos lleva a pensar en que estas fuera de frecuencia en el oscilador.
Suerte amigo.


----------



## elymaestre (May 22, 2011)

buen dia... estas son las fotos la reduci como me explicaste con pain.. cualquier cosa que se vea malo le hace saber, pero segui al pie de la letra el diagrama no hice ninguna modificacion, en cuanto a los componentes por ejemplo el 74als74 lo reemplace por el 74hc74 que cumple con ma moyoria de las funciones segun la hoja de especificaciones. y el diodo varicap que no lo consegui por mi pais lo reemplace por dos BB122, y e tambien reemplace el 2n4427 por el NTE346 que es el equivalente que venden por aca .. pero todos los reemplazos que le e colocado tienen las misma especificacion


aca les dejo las fotos..


----------



## Dircio (May 22, 2011)

Amigo al parecer las fotos son del veronica original, no veo donde está el integrado adicional 4018.
Observa estos datos, ya que aqui esta ya todo en el mismo circuito, probado y trabajando.
 REvisa desde la pagina 17 donde aparece la siguiente aportacion.



Dircio dijo:


> Hola colegas, Tarde pero muy seguro, Aqui tienen toda la informacion de la modificacion del PLL Veronica para trabajar con cristal de 4MHZ.
> En una segunda entrega les envío la cerigrafia y el diagrama del mismo, Y como dicen aquí; este es el mejor lugar para que no se pierdan las cosas je je je.
> En hora buena a todos y que sean muy felices armando este precioso PLL, aqui lo tienen funcionando al 100%.
> Saludos y gracias tambien a todos los que aportaron esta información, yo solo lo inserté en la cerigrafia y reacomode algunas piezas y claro que primero lo probé y despues a compartirlo.
> Otra vez gracias a todos los del foro.



Espero se puedan ver las fotos que subo, asi debe quedar tu placa con la modificacion.


----------



## elymaestre (May 22, 2011)

no esta el arreglo con el 4018 porque lo hice a parte, pero si ese es el veronica original


----------



## Dircio (May 22, 2011)

Te recomiendo que primero ajustes el vco sin alimentar el PLL y si todo esta bien alimentas enseguida esta seccion y solo le das un toque leve al CV1 y engancha la frecuencia, revisa esa parte de la modificacion porque hubo errores al principio de la publicacion. esto ya esta dicho en las paginas anteriores, date un tiempo precioso para que revises todos los comentarios de este PLL.
ahí mismo está todo de estas fotos que te muestro arriba, el diagrama, el pcb en fin todo esta ahí.
baja la cerigrafia ahí aparece como debe estar conectado y compara tu placa, ésta no tiene errores y está funcionando muy bien, me aseguré de que todo estubiera en orden, esta garantizado su funcionamiento.
En tus fotos no veo que hayas programado los DIP SICH, existe una tabla para tal efecto y esta tambien aquí publicado.


----------



## adrian sala (Jun 10, 2011)

Hola amigos

quiero saber si alguno ya ha probado la nueva vercion que subio REDFIELD?
como les ha ido? yo estoy con varios proyectos a la vez y he terminado de hacer varias placa en la cual una de ellas es la del vero. aca mando unas fotos de la placa a la cual he tratado de agrgarle el layout de los componentes en la placa, ha quedado mas o menos pero por lo menos sirve de orientacion. cuando lo termine mostrare completo, no creo que requiera algun ajuste especial como el enterior, la unica diferencia es que yo en este caso la he echo en fibra de vidrio y la anterior de pertinax, lo cual comento no he tenido ningun problema por usar ese material en la placa anterior.
una duda, es posible remplazar el ultimo transistor 4427 por un 2sc1971 sin tener problems y poder ganar un poquito mas en la salida para poder exitar bien un lineal grande?

Gracias y Saludos!


----------



## jmrsoluciones (Jun 19, 2011)

Hola a todos,Quisiera preguntar si existe alguien en Chile ( o alguien que venda a mi pais ) un transmisor que necesito para trasferir musica a una distancia de 500 Mts. Es importante que sea de alta fidelidad, pues la musica que se transmita por ahi tiene que llegar al otro lado sin ruidos y con un ancho de banda acorde al audio humano ( 40 Hz a 18 Khz ). Quien pueda ofrecerme algo, ojala economico ya que no soy de muchos ingresos, se le agradecere. Mi correo es Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com. Gracias a todos!!!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Hola... pero aca en el foro no esta permitido poner correos... lamentable pero así es.  Haz el favor de sacar tu correo de ahi porque sino los moderadores pueden darte una amonestacion o suspenderte.

Busca  Electrohertz o transmisoresfm.com ... yo he comprado ahi un transmisor (pcb) de 1 watt de potencia y saca más de 1km.


----------



## munenito (Jun 20, 2011)

aka estoy amigos del alma  armando tx    y tarjetas ahora se vienen lo mejor  de mundoo   transmisores completamente digital  
 el cliente que necesta un tarjetita   ya saves transmisoresfm   en google y ya esta  valdivia chile


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 21, 2011)

Ya no te encuentras en temuco ? Mejor aún... ! Tienes MRF237 o SD1127 disponibles ?


----------



## munenito (Jun 21, 2011)

llama mira  la pagina  y me llamas estoy en valdivia saludos

oye a todo estoy compre 1000 unidades cristal 6.400 y 1000 unidades 4.864 del generador estereo 
y van lleggar  2sc1971 originales   amigoss  eso son 10 watt y son limpiesitos en señal  salusosss


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 21, 2011)

En cuanto los necesite llamo... tienes fotos del TX digital ?


----------



## munenito (Jun 21, 2011)

no le sacado  amigo pero hay voy tenerloss prontoo


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 21, 2011)

Hare la campaña para armarme ahora mi propio tx de 7W con el C1971 (El de más potencia que haya logrado sacar en mi ''historia'' jeje)... Es probable que vaya a santiago y pase al Casaroyal para comprar los componentes... Claro que lo que me falta es un Choque de RF de 1uH de esos que son azules redondos con dos puntitos arriba y uno al costado (de patas axiales)... ademas de un diodo varicap y un capacitor de 3,3pF.

El 2SC1971 saca 7W con entrada de 150 - 200mW, ideal con el uso del 2SC2053 que solo necesita 4mW ! 

Subo el diagrama del transmisor que quiero armar (el trt final lo reemplazaría por un 2N2219A Motorola)...






Y el ampli con el C1971.






Si puedes tomale unas fotos de los C1971 con la del transmisor digital para que las veamos.


Tanto tiempo sin hablar munenito... ojalá que desde ahora tengas mas disponibilidad para estar en el foro y que entre todos podamos aportar nuestro conocimiento a nuestra aficion, en este caso la RF y radiodifusion .


Suerte y Saludos !


----------



## munenito (Jun 21, 2011)

solo  si quiere te mando todo  para tu casa el transistor la tarjeta y los condensadores y la resistencia con c2053  le sacas 13.8 volt 10 watt caladitoo lo soldas tu  y los ajustas tus    yo asi lo armo  ahoraa y andan fulll  yo lo maximo que llegado 1100 watt me falto  watmetro ese dia      jajajaajaj .


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 21, 2011)

Cualquier cosa, por interno no mas!  



munenito dijo:


> solo  si quiere te mando todo  para tu casa el transistor la tarjeta y los condensadores y la resistencia con c2053  le sacas 13.8 volt 10 watt caladitoo lo soldas tu  y los ajustas tus    yo asi lo armo  ahoraa y andan fulll  yo lo maximo que llegado 1100 watt me falto  watmetro ese dia      jajajaajaj .



A 13,8V y 15V cualquier ampli puede rendir mas... y mejor que este ampli no sea la excepción 
 lo bueno que el C1971 es un transistor economico en comparacion con otros transistores del mercado (de los de encapsulado blanco) y valen 10 veces menos.


----------



## julianelmarino (Jun 24, 2011)

buenos dias, me interesa mucho poder armarme esta radio, pero qieroa saber como puedo hacer con los nucleos de ferrita, se podran reemplazar? por que conseguirlos lo veo dificil, espero con ansias su respuesta, muchas gracias


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 24, 2011)

Ando en la misma como reemplazar chokes de RF como los VK200... 

saludos


----------



## Blauered (Jun 25, 2011)

Que tal, leí en este mismo subforo como confeccionarlos con balunes convertidores de coaxial a plano de TV, realmente es una buena alternativa para realizarlos.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/vk200-choque-10uh-57632/


----------



## tercules (Jun 26, 2011)

bueno amigos hase tiempo lei que pedian el asm del pll veronica, AQUI SUBO el programa (asm)(hex) y simulacion  Mplab y proteus  solamente cargar las ultimas verciones y podra ver.



> *2.9*  Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que  promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie,  crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por  derechos de autor.
> 
> El autor de ese código es Redfield29. No estás autorizado a publicarlo sin su consentimiento.


----------



## Domotisa (Jun 29, 2011)

Los Felicito a todos por el maravilloso foro, que juntos logran hacer, la verdad que me dio algo de nostalgia el ver este proyecto, ya que me recuerda a uno que hice hace bastante tiempo, fue una mini emisora fm 1w con la plaqueta de aries, nos divertimos bastante en la secundaria haciendo transmisiones internas en la semana del colegio, al tiempo pude mostrarle a un amigo que se dedicaba especialmente a transmisores de fm, y cuando le conecto el osciloscopio a esta plaqueta, notamos que tenia roe, espureas y la frecuencia aveces se corria, por eso al ver este maravilloso proyecto me fascino, este fin de semana voy a encararlo, Nuevamente, felicitaciones a todos!


----------



## adrian sala (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola tercules

te agradezco un monton por el dato, por suerte lo baje ni bien lo subiste antes de que te editaran y lo sacaran los modeadores, muchas gracia, aclaro que no es para nada comercial mi uso, solo para poder experimentar en todos los aspectos del veronica y asi poder tener total livertad del proyecto.

Nuevamente te agradezco. Suerte Amigo!!!


----------



## Redfield29 (Jun 30, 2011)

Bueno quiero expresar mi total desacuerdo con la descompilación y publicación del código de mi autoría que desarrollé para este circuito transmisor. Mi pregunta es ¿Para qué descompilarlo, cual es el fin? Como ya lo dijo un moderador aquí en este hilo, piensa mal y acertarás. No tengo un negocio de transmisores, incluso mi trabajo es en una área que no es la eléctronica y me mantiene muy ocupado. No obstante siempre fue mi intención el aportar y compartir mis diseños y modificaciones, recoger sugerencias de los demás colegas y mejorar el diseño cada vez más. 
No tengo mas que decir amigos que esta actitud de algunos usuarios del foro me quita las ganas de seguir participando y es por ello que me opto por retirarme, agradeciendo a todos aquellos colegas que aportaron en el desarrollo del circuito.
Hasta siempre.


----------



## adrian sala (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola Redfield29

primero quiero decirte que estoy muy agradecido por el inmenso aporte diario que has escho aca y que sin tu colaboracion estos nuevos modelos del veronica con LCD nunca hubiecen visto la luz y tampoco daria tanta sactifaccion a los que lo armaron como yo, no quisiera que por mi comentario te quedes defraudado y afuera de este FORO que seguro es tu joví y desenchufe del mundo que todos necesitamos y como dije antes mi intencion no es para nada comercial solo para experimentar en mi propio vero y tener el total control del circuito, de seguro que uno tiene que conformarce con lo que le dan y no estar pidiendo mas siempre y tratar de personalizar cada cosa, yo soy asi todo tiene que tener mi marca distintiva en cada cosa y en este hermoso transmisor no podia pedir menos ya que tu has autorizado que te pidamos culquier modificacion que querramos hacer en el LCD a ti.
por eso mis constantes pedidos a ti por este medio y el privado de las modificaciones que queria hacerle al vero de tu diseño,
realmente quiero pedirte disculpa si el comentario mio apoyando a tercules por aver desifrado tu codigo te molesto y es el causante de que tu desidas dejar este foro,
te digo que eso no le agrada a nadie, ni a mi ni a los compañeros del foro que seguro se pondran los pelos de punta saber que un miembro tan importante del foro el cual hace aportes totalmente completos, probados y con un exelente lujo de detalles para su armado, de seguro varios me tiraran la bronca,
yo se que es como un ultraje que te quiten tu codigo y lo descompilen y se lo den a todo el mundo sin  tu permiso ya que es de tu autoria y de seguro te abra tomado mucho tiempo en hacerlo y te abra dado muchos dolores de cabeza para que quede perfecto como tal cual lo es,
pero ponte a pensar en esto: 
el ser humano es una maquina la cual esta constantemente dedicada en mejorase todo el tiempo para lograr tener todo bajo control y superarce constantemente en todos los aspectos de la vida,
a veses nuestro entusiasmo logra cometer algunos errores y pasar por alto algunos detalles como por ejemplo tomar algo ajeno y modificarlo o desvelar a los demas su estrucrura interna como es el codigo de tu autoria.
Pero tengamos en cuenta lo siguiente: saber que el veronica original no es para nada original en su diseño ya a como lo estamos haciendo nosotros, calculo que la empresa de donde se vende no estarian para nada contentos saber lo que estamos haciendo nosotros, modificando a nuestro antojo todo el diseño del mismo, ( CALCULO QUE EL INVENTOR DEL VERONICA ESTARIA FACINADO CON ESTE NUEVO MODELO PARA COMERCIARLO )
pero como dije antes, somos una maquina que estamos perfeccionando todo lo que tenemos a nuestro alcance incluyendo el diseño del veronica original (en tu caso) el cual has compartido a todos nosotros aquí para nuestro deleite y en otros casos tratar de modificar a nuestro antojo el diseño del LCD como es en este caso, quiero aclarar que no tengo la mas minima idea como logar eso por mas que tenga las herramientas ya que no se absolutamente nada de programacion y que es un lenguaje el cual hay que dedicarle mucho tiempo para comprender y saber lo que uno hace,
igualmente comprendo tu enojo y desacuerdo y que te ayas sentidio profanado.
pero todo el mundo quiere decifrar lo que hace el otro, mas aya de los terminos legales que aveces enfrentamos.
no quiero para nada justificar lo acontecido y felicito el logro de tercules por su superacion.
y felicito a Redfield29 el darnos algo con el cual dar un entretenimiento a nuestras vidas.

yo siempre tube la serteza de que todo lo que esta en la WEB es para el mundo y asi no tener ningun secreto como hacen las grandes corporaciones que guardan cada detalle de sus productos para que no tengan ninguna competencia y no dar todo el conocimiento a la humanidad la cua estra desecha por tantas personas egoistas que quieren guardar todo para si,(NO  ES ESTE EL CASO, HE) quien no se encarnizo con algun producto para tratar de logar saber como funciona para poder clonarlo?
siempre dije que devemos dejar de ser tan indivuduales y tratar de ser lo mas unidos posible para que seamos una sociedad unida

     Y EN POS DE LA PROGRECION DE LA RAZA HUMANA Y SUPERARNOS TODOS JUNTOS Y AVANZAR HACIA UN FUTURO EN DONDE PODAMOS COMPARTIE TODOS NUESTRRO LOGROS A LA HUMANIDAD.

Redfield29
Disculpe por aver desvelado su sectreto, el cual no fui yo y de seguro tercules le dara su disculapa me imagino,
pero todo lo que este a la vista de miles de personas de seguro abra alguien que pueda desifrar nuestros secretos o proyectos, estamos sujetos a eso.

Por favor no avandone este foro y de ninguna manera abandone en el compartir todo su conocimiento.

ATTE: ADRIAN JAVIER SALA         ¡¡¡SALUDOS!!!       ¡¡¡AMIGO!!!


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 30, 2011)

Mi solidaridad con Redfield, lo lamentable que es un peruano como nosotros quien ha cometido tremenda barbaridad de piratear, algo que es comun lamentablemente en nuestro pais, y nunca hay una sancion para ello,y lo peor es que se jactan de ello; creo que Redfield esta en todo su derecho a tomar la decision que crea conveniente.
PD. Redfield, aun estoy en deuda contigo, en estos dias te hago llegar lo solicitado, perdoname la demora, pero en verdad tuve varios compromisos de trabajo, un abrazo


----------



## Cacho (Jun 30, 2011)

Adrián, sólo una observación a tu comentario.

Afirmás que el ser humano está constantemente buscando mejorar cosas y planteás todo en términos de esa posición. Te propongo que vos hagas un código para este aparato y lo publiques.

Es *muy* distinto que alguien libere un código ajeno a que libere uno propio.
Si te fijás, estos "mejoradores del mundo" jamás publican algo de su autoría, o si lo hacen en general son pavadas o cosas de valores mínimos. Desarrollos que les hayan llevado tiempo y esfuerzo... Nunca.

El sentido de la *propiedad intelectual ajena* no existe en los razonamientos de muchos, con lo que "todo lo que desarrollen los demás no vale, pero lo que desarrolle yo... es otro asunto".

Creeré en las palabras y actitudes sobre el progreso y la mejora cuando las diga alguien que haya compartido *su* trabajo, no el de otros.

Saludos


----------



## Dircio (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola Adrian, Hola Redfield29, Hola a todos.

Lamento mucho que se den este tipo de cosas, pero sin envargo son cosas que nos llevan a reflexionar sobre el cómo y qué significa compartir informacion que sirva para superar a la humanidad.
Ciertamente que tercules ha hecho algo que a todas luces es "indebido" pero seria indebido más aún que esa informacion se lo guardara y solo lo usara para propositos mezquinos como el comecializarlo.
El hecho de ponerlo aqui mismo significa que puede seguir desarrolandose por muhos, si no que caso tendria.
Soy el de la idea de compartir. y compartir para mi significa dar toda la informacion sin guardarme nada en lo absoluto, porque si no lo comparto no tendria caso llevarmelo a la tumba. máxime si nadie de mi descendencia se interesa en seguir mis pasos en este rubro. 
Si la humanidad compartiera todo lo bueno desde que vio la luz, tengalo por seguro que estariamos en un nivel muy alto, porque todos aportarian ideas geniales que todo mejoraria. 
Pero siempre hay intereses muy personales y son respetables, Ojala lo reflexionemos y compartamos sin miramientos. 
Redfield si hay algo que hacer para remediar esto, por ejemplo pagarte ese trabajo tuyo, dilo y creo que muchos de nosotros estaremos dispuestos a cooperar y hacerte llegar quizas un poco de lo mucho que has hecho en este maravilloso foro. No te vayas de aqui, eres muy valioso al igual que el mas reciente aprendis del foro.
En lo personal no e armado todavia ese PLL ya que existen otros publicados aqui que cumplen con mis espectativas, pero si a simple vista se ve muy interesante el tuyo.

Muy atentamente, Dircio.


----------



## viczea2002 (Jun 30, 2011)

Estimados colegas:
 Con mucha pena puedo leer las cosas que han acontecidos después de algún tiempo en este foro, respecto al veronica con LCD, no esta bien que se piratee el trabajo ajeno para luego alardear con si fuera trabajo propio, esto le digo al Sr TERCULES, si uno quiere hacer uso de algo que no le corresponde  debe saber pedir permiso al propietario, eso es decencia y delicadeza y estoy seguro que REDFIEL29 no se hubiera negado, por cuanto lo conozco es un gran caballero y un profesional muy competente y con actitudes de esta naturaleza se pierde a alguien que pudo aportar mucho mas al foro.
Finalmente, quiero decir que los conocimientos se desarrollan investigando y aportando nuevos elementos al saber, pero no robando información. (disculpen por este ultimo).

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## tercules (Jun 30, 2011)

Primeramente quisiera pedir mil disculpas al amigo Redfield29  por haber subido  el asm pll verónica con LCD, este código no me la dieron, ni me vendieron  ni lo robe como indican en el foro.
 Con fines educativos lo desamble  el hex  con un desamblador  que cualquier estudiante o persona lo aria.
Es cierto  que cometí un error  por el buen y excelente trabajo que hiso el amigo Redfield29 del pll con pic , que yo de antemano lo felicito . De igual manera pedirle que no se retire del foro porque su aporte es de mucha importancia  para muchos o mejor dicho  para miles  o millones de estuantes i participantes del foro  que nos  orienta con sus consejos y sabiduría. Erar es de humanos perdonar es divino.


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 1, 2011)

tercules dijo:


> Primeramente quisiera pedir mil disculpas al amigo Redfield29  por haber subido  el asm pll verónica con LCD, este código no me la dieron, ni me vendieron  ni lo robe como indican en el foro.
> Con fines educativos lo desamble  el hex  con un desamblador  que cualquier estudiante o persona lo aria.
> Es cierto  que cometí un error  por el buen y excelente trabajo que hiso el amigo Redfield29 del pll con pic , que yo de antemano lo felicito . De igual manera pedirle que no se retire del foro porque su aporte es de mucha importancia  para muchos o mejor dicho  para miles  o millones de estuantes i participantes del foro  que nos  orienta con sus consejos y sabiduría. Erar es de humanos perdonar es divino.




Bueno ya que el Sr tercules lo reconoce es bueno acotar que si, cualquiera puede hacerlo con un soft que se encuentra en la red, pero el error fue publicarlo pues caulquiera puede usarlo con fines comerciales y eso no esta bien al menos sin el ermiso del autor, solo nos resta esperar la respuesta (si la hay) de Redfield, muy cierto errar es de humanos, perdonar de divinos, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## jarod10 (Jul 11, 2011)

Felicitaciones Redfield29 por el trabajo del veronica con el LM7001.

He seguido el hilo del tema desde hace 2 meses.

Hace muchos años que trabajé con este chip en el diseño de un Oscilador con PLL (año 2000), claro que en ese tiempo los datos se los ingresaba con la combinacion de registros de desplazamiento y compuerta lógicas TTL. Ahora nuevamente he retomado el tema y he diseñado el Oscilador con PLL utilizando solo dos IC's, el LM7001 y el PIC16F873A. He utilizado este PIC por el conversor A/D, ya que utilizo una de sus entradas con el PD2 para el estado lock/unlock y un pin de salida para cortar la alimentación del transistor driver al presentarse el estado de unlock, tambien tengo pensado utilizar otras 2 entradas para medir potencia directa y reflejada. Ya el prototipo lo termine de armar ayer y lo tengo bajo prueba. Posiblemente lo postee en otro tema del foro y compartir esta información.

Al colega Redfield29 que no opte por retirarse y continúe con nosotros. Podemos compartir información para el mejoramiento del Vero con LCD y/u otro proyecto, ya que mi afición es la electronica sobre todo diseñar circuitos.

Saludos a todos: Jarod10 (Colombia)


----------



## Dano (Jul 11, 2011)

Como se dice por acá: RedField, te banco chabón, son pocos los que hacen este tipo de aportes...



Cacho dijo:


> Adrián, sólo una observación a tu comentario.
> 
> Afirmás que el ser humano está constantemente buscando mejorar cosas y planteás todo en términos de esa posición. Te propongo que vos hagas un código para este aparato y lo publiques.
> 
> ...



100% de acuerdo.




> yo siempre tube la serteza de que todo lo que esta en la WEB es para el  mundo y asi no tener ningun secreto como hacen las grandes corporaciones  que guardan cada detalle de sus productos para que no tengan ninguna  competencia y no dar todo el conocimiento a la humanidad la cua estra  desecha por tantas personas egoistas que quieren guardar todo para si



Las corporaciones guardan detalles porque se rompieron el alma pagando a ingenieros para que diseñen el aparato, el echo de que existan secretos genera competencia y eso es algo importantisimo en el avance.
Querés conocer esos detalles? diseñate tu propio aparato

Cuando armes un proyecto que te cueste (ya sea horas/dinero/etc)vas a cambiar la forma de pensar, hacer un pll no es cosa de 5 min, la teoria nunca es igual a la práctica...

Para todos los que quieren una WEB libre bla bla bla, los invito a que suban sus diseños, diagramas, códigos de fuente, todo hasta el mas mínimo detalle. Yo los espero.


----------



## Dircio (Jul 14, 2011)

Hola amigos.
Disculpen las molestias y si me salgo del tema.

Alguien sabe como se llama este programa de un analizador de espectro de RF? Hay alguno que podamos usar para ajustar nuestro transmisor y que funciona con la PC?
si alguien sabe algo le agredecere toda la informacion.
Pongo una imagen capturada para que lo vean.
Desde ya gracias.


----------



## Dano (Jul 14, 2011)

Dircio dijo:


> Hola amigos.
> Disculpen las molestias y si me salgo del tema.
> 
> Alguien sabe como se llama este programa de un analizador de espectro de RF? Hay alguno que podamos usar para ajustar nuestro transmisor y que funciona con la PC?
> ...



Eso de seguro es un software que viene con una interface que soporta VHF.

O es un analizador espectro/osciloscopio con salida para conectar a la PC.

De cualquier manera, consiguiendo el software solo no te va a servir...


----------



## Dircio (Jul 15, 2011)

Si es verdad, pero ojalá sea más económico que el aparato en si, ya que es una erramienta muy indispensable para el ajuste de la RF. sobre todo cuando sabes que hay espurias molestas.
O habrá algún truco para sustituir esta erramienta?

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 15, 2011)

Buscando por la marca que aparece en el soft, llegue a National instruments, me parece que es la firma que distribuye dichos dispositivos,no creo que haya ningun truco, para sustituir estos instrumentos y que te den los resultados que ellos brindan, saludos


----------



## Dano (Jul 15, 2011)

Dircio dijo:


> Si es verdad, pero ojalá sea más económico que el aparato en si, ya que es una erramienta muy indispensable para el ajuste de la RF. sobre todo cuando sabes que hay espurias molestas.
> O habrá algún truco para sustituir esta erramienta?
> 
> Saludos.



El único truco es trabajar con componentes Schottky que no son baratos, no existe la magia en la electrónica, si un producto que venden es caro, es porque lo que tiene adentro lo vale.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola a todos seré breve en verdad necesitan una analizador de espectro para la compu o les serviría uno adaptador para el osciloscopio, yo he trabajado en dos proyectos ahora estoy trabajando en este
http://www.holmea.demon.co.uk/SpecAnHtml/SpecAn.htm se que tal ves sea un poco difícil de conseguir algunos componentes como ser el filtro helicoidal pero por que no construirlo uno mismo hace un tiempo deje un software que ayudaba al diseño del mismo, ahora mi obstáculo mas grande es el vco pero sigo trabajando en eso. creo que seria suficiente un vco de 150 a 300 Mhz y realizar un filtro helicoidal de 150 Mhz. saludos


----------



## jarod10 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Gabriel77Sur boy a hecharle un vistazo a este proyecto del analizador de espectro.

PD: No te he podido responder la duda ya que solo tengo 16 mensajes y nececito minimo 25 para enviar MP.

Saludos. Jarod10


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Jul 15, 2011)

Antes que todo un saludo a Refield29, bueno quiero que me aclare  algunas dudas, diseñe la pcb del veronica con lcd pero para pic 16f628A, el asunto es que deseo construir las bobinas a partir de la L7 hasta la L15 segun las imagenes que les muestro en este hilo ademas si no es mucha molestia no poseo la identificacion de los pines de como se deben de conenctar entre el pic y el Lcd y por ultimo deseo a que me muestre en la segunda linea del Lcd la palabra Premium en honor a que voy a ver como me queda mi primer proyecto.
Agradeciendo me pueda dar una mano, le dejo las imagenes de mi proyecto que lo voy materializando gracias a la gran ayuda de todos ustedes.  
Muchas  gracias.


----------



## Dircio (Jul 15, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Buscando por la marca que aparece en el soft, llegue a National instruments, me parece que es la firma que distribuye dichos dispositivos,no creo que haya ningun truco, para sustituir estos instrumentos y que te den los resultados que ellos brindan, saludos


 
Gracias Dano, Gracias Moises, tienes razon no hay como un instrumento real porque hacen el trabajo muy especial en la RF. voy a revisar mis bolsillos.

Gracias otra vez y saludos a todos.



gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola a todos seré breve en verdad necesitan una analizador de espectro para la compu o les serviría uno adaptador para el osciloscopio, yo he trabajado en dos proyectos ahora estoy trabajando en este
> http://www.holmea.demon.co.uk/SpecAnHtml/SpecAn.htm se que tal ves sea un poco difícil de conseguir algunos componentes como ser el filtro helicoidal pero por que no construirlo uno mismo hace un tiempo deje un software que ayudaba al diseño del mismo, ahora mi obstáculo mas grande es el vco pero sigo trabajando en eso. creo que seria suficiente un vco de 150 a 300 Mhz y realizar un filtro helicoidal de 150 Mhz. saludos


 

Gracias Gabriel, voy a revisar esta propuesta se ve interesante.


----------



## tercel (Jul 17, 2011)

hola Carlos Manuel una consulta con que software esta echa esa pcb esta mejorada con respecto a las versiones anteriores esta linda esta gracias


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Jul 18, 2011)

Estimado amigo tercel, la Pcb del Veronica la diseñe con el Express Pcb y las galerias tuve que diseñarlas a la medida lo mas exacta posible, por supuesto que lleva muchas horas de diseño llegando a ser  un honor para mi aportarle los pocos conocimiento que tengo en Rf a todo el foro. Quiero aclarar que el diseño original es del Sr Redfiel29.    

En lo personal quiero agregarle un amplificador lineal de 25 watts, excitado con un vatio pero no poseo un buen diagrama con el filtro pasabajo y el circuito que me permita conectarlo al Vatimetro y roimetro. Espero la ayuda de ustedes porque este proyecto lo quiero hacer lo mas completo posible. 

Saludos ....


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 18, 2011)

Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales dijo:


> Estimado amigo tercel, la Pcb del Veronica la diseñe con el Express Pcb y las galerias tuve que diseñarlas a la medida lo mas exacta posible, por supuesto que lleva muchas horas de diseño llegando a ser  un honor para mi aportarle los pocos conocimiento que tengo en Rf a todo el foro. Quiero aclarar que el diseño original es del Sr Redfiel29.
> 
> En lo personal quiero agregarle un amplificador lineal de 25 watts, excitado con un vatio pero no poseo un buen diagrama con el filtro pasabajo y el circuito que me permita conectarlo al Vatimetro y roimetro. Espero la ayuda de ustedes porque este proyecto lo quiero hacer lo mas completo posible.
> 
> Saludos ....



Bueno lo que yo note es que hay muchos jumpers deberias reducir el espaciado entre lineas y background y te queda mejor (eso se edita en Layout-Board propertis) por lo demas lo veo bien, chauuuuuu


----------



## romees (Jul 23, 2011)

saludos a todos  para exitar el c1971 tambien pueden usar el brf96


----------



## retrofit (Jul 25, 2011)

Buenos días estimados seguidores de Veronica.
Este transmisor despertó mi interés hace ya un par de años, y aunque no lo he construido lo he analizado minuciosamente ya que tiene una gran calidad de diseño.
El veronica es un diseño del año 2001 y su "Padre" es el Ingeniero Don José Eliseo Giraldo Zuluaga. La memoria del diseño está publicada por la Universidad del Valle en Cali.
Cualquiera puede bajarse este documento de la WEB de dicha Universidad, en el mismo constan todos los criterios de diseño, esquemas PCB, tarjeta Procesadora de Audio y algo que por este foro parece ser causa de algún "cabreo" el firmware ya que en el diseño original consta el control de este TX tanto con un PIC como por el Puerto Serie de un PC
El control se realiza con un PIC 16F874A/877A.
Al ser el documento original un PDF, será necesario pasar a TXT el ASM del código del PIC,
Al disponer de ASM podremos modificarlo a nuestro gusto.
Posteriormente y con ayuda del MPLAB generaremos el HEX para implementarlo en el PIC.
Como veis con estos datos que os doy, no se infringe ningún derecho de propiedad intelectual ni de autor ya que son documentos públicos y abiertos.
Lo que me sorprende de este  asunto es que si el Veronica es el proyecto Fin de Carrera de un Licenciado ¿Cómo es que lo vende en Kit un comercio? y sin citar en ningún momento su autoría. 
Aquí os de o el enlace
http://www.univalle.edu.co/~telecomunicaciones/trabajos_de_grado/informes/tg_JoseGiraldo.pdf
Saludos al foro.


----------



## adrian sala (Jul 25, 2011)

Gracias por conpartir esta info EB4GBF, la verdad que no lo havia visto, muy interesante.

Saludos!


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 25, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Buenos días estimados seguidores de Veronica.
> Este transmisor despertó mi interés hace ya un par de años, y aunque no lo he construido lo he analizado minuciosamente ya que tiene una gran calidad de diseño.
> El veronica es un diseño del año 2001 y su "Padre" es el Ingeniero Don José Eliseo Giraldo Zuluaga. La memoria del diseño está publicada por la Universidad del Valle en Cali.
> Cualquiera puede bajarse este documento de la WEB de dicha Universidad, en el mismo constan todos los criterios de diseño, esquemas PCB, tarjeta Procesadora de Audio y algo que por este foro parece ser causa de algún "cabreo" el firmware ya que en el diseño original consta el control de este TX tanto con un PIC como por el Puerto Serie de un PC
> ...



Perdon yo hace mucho tiempo habia visto ese documento y me parecio por el contrario que el documento es el que indica que dicho ingeniero "copio" el veronica, no creo que una empresa americana copie un diseño de alguien para venderlo, amen que en el documento no hay diagramas originales si no una copia burda del original (imagen) no hay calculos del diseño del VCO ni nada , solo la teoria que encuentras en cualquier libro sobre FM yo hace mucho tiempo comentaba con un amigo sobre eso y la unica modificacion fue  quitar el sistema de programacion del PLL del veronica de los dipswitch y pasarlos a una configuracion por el LPT del PC, no se si me equivoco pero es triste ver como un proyecto de grado de un "ingeniero" sea una copia de algo ya hecho, adema la tesis esa es del año 2001, y creo el veronica es mas viejo, si me equivoco alguien me corrige??? chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## retrofit (Jul 25, 2011)

Estimado fdesergio. En el último párrafo de mi anterior post expongo lo que tu comentas y de ahí venía mi extrañeza...

_Lo que me sorprende de este asunto es que si  Veronica es el Proyecto Fin de Carrera de un Licenciado ¿Cómo es que lo vende en Kit un comercio? y sin citar en ningún momento su autoría. _

Con más razón... si este diseño no es de este señor ¿Cómo es que en la página de la Universidad del Valle, y después de tanto tiempo, sigue apareciendo este documento? dando como válida la autoria a este señor.

Como curiosidad he estado buscando por Internet acerca de este diseño y si, efectivamente parece que su diseño es anterior a 2001, lo que no invalída la calidad del mismo.

Saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 25, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Estimado fdesergio. En el último párrafo de mi anterior post expongo lo que tu comentas y de ahí venía mi extrañeza...
> 
> _Lo que me sorprende de este asunto es que si  Veronica es el Proyecto Fin de Carrera de un Licenciado ¿Cómo es que lo vende en Kit un comercio? y sin citar en ningún momento su autoría. _
> 
> ...



Yo tambien me preguntaba lo mismo hace tiempo, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## Dircio (Jul 25, 2011)

Yo en 1994 Ya habia conocido el PLL veronica montado en un rack de 100w que me parecio muy sensillo y facil de construir asi que saque fotos y empece a elaborar las pistas en paint consegui las piezas pero no el crsital asi que lo deje botado. años despues lo retome y lo termine pero no podia ajustarlo hasta que leí en varios foros los pasos a seguir y guauu, felizmente logre hacerlo trabajar.
Bueno esto lo comento solo como anégdota. Es posble que este PLL sea mas antiguo porque me encontre con varias paginas en las que ya tenia tiempo que subieron toda la informaciona para elaborarlo.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 26, 2011)

Amigos , mi comentario: atribuirse la autoria de este material despues de muchisimos años de estar navegando en la red y en la cual muchos han logrado hacerlo funcionar , creo que ya no viene al caso, tambien me consta que ese circuito ya estaba circulando y vi placas construidas antes del 2000,mucho antes de la presentacion de dicha tesis, por lo tanto sigamos disfrutando de sus bondades y no creemos una polémica; un abrazo a todos, y con el permiso y y el debido respeto a los foristas, hago llegar un saludo especial a todos mis paisanos Peruanos que navegan en este foro, al celebrar un año mas de nuestra fiesta nacional.


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 26, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigos , mi comentario: atribuirse la autoria de este material despues de muchisimos años de estar navegando en la red y en la cual muchos han logrado hacerlo funcionar , creo que ya no viene al caso, tambien me consta que ese circuito ya estaba circulando y vi placas construidas antes del 2000,mucho antes de la presentacion de dicha tesis, por lo tanto sigamos disfrutando de sus bondades y no creemos una polémica; un abrazo a todos, y con el permiso y y el debido respeto a los foristas, hago llegar un saludo especial a todos mis paisanos Peruanos que navegan en este foro, al celebrar un año mas de nuestra fiesta nacional.



Moises no es controversia lo que queremos crear, de ninguna manera, simplemente que es un delito usar o apropiarse de la propiedad intelectual de otro y mas aun para optar un titulo de "ingeniero" en una universidad eso es lo mas grave!!! que sea bueno o malo el Veronica no lo poddemos poner en duda, chauuuuuu


----------



## tercel (Jul 26, 2011)

vero interesante


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 26, 2011)

A eso me referia amigo, venir a reclamar una supuesta autoria, del que presento la tesis, a estas alturas cuando todos saben que ese circuito circula mucho antes que el señor la haya presentado como proyecto suyo;claro que es un delito apropiarse de algo que no te pertenece y que hay derechos tanto intelectuales como materiales que merecen respeto y reconocimiento, me parece que me exprese mal, un abrazo a todos


----------



## Dano (Jul 27, 2011)

tercel dijo:


> vero interesante



Siempre es el mismo vero, le cambian un componente y creen que es un diseño inovador, debe haber unas 20 versiones de veros


----------



## tercel (Jul 28, 2011)

pobre vero esta en todo el mundo jajajaja


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 28, 2011)

No me pueden creer... anoche dormi tan placidamente que soñe con el vero de 1w con y sin PLL jaja.....  Todavia sigo soñando en tener uno en mis manos.


----------



## tercel (Jul 28, 2011)

colega mumish13 forista construya uno y listo con la ayuda del foro yo arme uno con lcd de lujo.... igual esperamos sorpresas con los veros


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Ago 5, 2011)

Antes que todo un saludo a todos los del foro, bueno hice la placa del veronica que diseño el Sr. Redfield con el pic 16F628A. Tengo algunas dudas y es que deseo saber sobre las medida de las bobinas marcadas que van segun el diseño desde la L7 a la L15, como tambien la identificacion de los pines para conectar la LCD  a la placa, ya que en el diseño que baje desde aca si no me equivoco aparecen marcadas solo tres pines. Agradeciendole a los que hayan armado el Pll me puedan brindar ayuda.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 6, 2011)

tercel dijo:


> vero interesante



Olá Tercel , poderia usteds disponibilizar el diagrama esquematico del PLL Veronica con el divisor progamable tipo TC9122P , yo tengo deste CI aca e estoi mui interessado en experimentar algo.
Muchas Gracias por tu atencion !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 10, 2011)

Mmm. ya se me habia olvidado...

saque el codigo en Picbasic pro para el LM7001.... y como dice dano quien sabe para cual de las 20 versiones del vero es... 

pero en fiin solo es cambiar los puertos... espero les agrade... 

pd. especiales agradecimientos a tercel.... quien fue el que me enseño que rayos es el vero y eso del pll y las arañas...


----------



## ugt (Ago 10, 2011)

Caramba que hay aqui mamá  !!!! Otro vero !! Pero completo..   y en basic 
Manos a  la obra ……


----------



## gabriel7747 (Ago 17, 2011)

lo estoy probando.. esto es lo que debieran hacer todos para mejorar el sistema, un codigo abierto significa mas personas trabajando para mejorarlo,claro siempre hay excepciones que se aprovechan de estas cooperaciones de nuestros amigos, pero cada uno puede crear su propia verson con un codigo base como este....gracias muchas gracias yo tambien trabajo en una version propia diferente en el codigo pero totalmente funcional, estoy terminando la comunicacion serie, si funciona tambien la publico.


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Ago 17, 2011)

Como les va Sres del foro, espero que siempre mantengan ese animo, un saludo para el Sr Lubeck que nos regalo a todo el foro el codigo fuente, pues eso me anima a regalarles tambien mi aporte, les dejo nuevamente pero con mas circuitos disponibles para llevar de manera mas completa al Veronica, entre ellos esta un vumetro stereo, un normalizador de audio, el generador de estereo, la fuente para estos circuitos, y por supuesto el pll del veronica con el pic 16F628A. Aclarando algo que algunos circuitos no son de mi autoria como ustedes ya lo saben otros si, esto es por respeto a quienes los hicieron.
Si en alguno de los circuitos encuentran algun error con mucho gusto tratare de arreglar el asunto. 
A medida que vaya avanzando con este proyecto compartire con ustedes el circuito de medidor de potencia y roe, y el protector de temperatura.
Ademas de este aporte deseo hacerle una consulta para el Sr. Lubeck y es que si es posible que nos regale el codigo para el pll veronica con pic 16F628A, que es el pll que les muestro para asi cargarle el codigo hecho en basic.


----------



## adrian sala (Ago 17, 2011)

Hola Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales

Muchas gracias por el gran aporte que haces aquí, por mi parte ya le voy a echar mano al Vumetro y normalizador.

También agradezco el desinteresado aporte de lubeck, muy bueno, Gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Ago 17, 2011)

Estamos para ayudarnos, Sr, Adrian Salas, espero que con el aporte de todos fortalezcamos nustros conocimientos.

Saludos.

Carlos Manuel Chamorro Rosales


----------



## lubeck (Ago 17, 2011)

> si es posible que nos regale el codigo para el pll veronica con pic 16F628A,



en realidad las rutinas de sintonizacion es la misma para cualquier micro...

este seria el codigo para el 16F628A, y ojo que creo que en algunas versiones del vero se utilizan el puerto A0 y el A4 para algo asi como el Unlock que en realidad no tengo ni Pxta Idea de que se trata pero esos no interfieren para nada con las rutinas de sintonizacion... 

ahhh puse una pequeña explicación del código y si alguien tiene alguna duda intentare disiparla con gusto...



```
@ Device   PIC16F628A 'Fuses para el 628a
@ Device   xt_Osc 'se usa oscilador externo
@ Device   WDT_On ' Se usa la bandera del perro guardian
@ Device   Pwrt_off ' se deshabilita lo del encendido
@ Device   Mclr_On 'Se habilita el Hard-Reset del micro
@ Device   BOD_Off 'se deshabilita La funcion BOD (ver ficha de datos) 
@ Device   LVP_Off 'Se deshabilita la programacion de bajo Voltaje
@ Device   CPD_On 'Se HAbilita la proteccion de lectura del Eeprom
@ Device   Protect_On 'Se Habilira la proteccion de lectura del Codigo del micro

data @0,$03,$6B    ' Al grabar el pic se establece la frecuencia 87.5 en la eeprom

Option_Reg.7=0   ' se habilitan los pullups del puerto B el bit 7, necesario para el vero
cmcon=7          ' se define el puerto A Todo como digital
TrisA=%00000     ' se define el puerta A como salidas
TrisB=%00000011   ' se define el puerto B como salidas del bit 2 al 7 y 0-1 como entradas

define Osc 4      ' se define la velocidad del micro
DEFINE LCD_DReg PortB '------->
DEFINE LCD_DBit 4     
DEFINE LCD_RSReg PortB
DEFINE LCD_RSBit 2      'Definiciones para el LCD
DEFINE LCD_EReg PortB
DEFINE LCD_EBit 3 
DEFINE Shift_PauseuS 2'---------<

But0      var portB.0 ' se Asigna el puerto B0 a una variable
But1      var portB.1 ' se Asigna el puerto B1 a una variable

Tune      var word   ' Variable de la frecuencia
CE        var PortA.3 'Puerto donde esta conectado el pin CE del LM7001 y se asigna varible
CL        var PortA.2 'Puerto donde esta conectado el pin CL del LM7001 y se asigna varible
DI        var PortA.1 'Puerto donde esta conectado el pin DI del LM7001 y se asigna varible
Dat_1x    Var word    ' Variable temporal del word a enviar por el puerto DI(PortA.1)
Cont_1x   var byte    ' Variable de conteo
D_Bit_1x  var byte    'Variable temporal del Bit a enviar por el puerto DI(PortA.1)

'Tune=Frecuencia:Gusub Sintoniza

Cont   Var Byte  ' contador de la pantalla
Disp   var Byte 'Variable de contador de pantalla a moistrar
Disp1  Var Byte 'Variable de inicio de contador de pantalla
PortA=0 'inicializa el valor del puerto A

Lcdout $FE,$01 'Borra PAntalla
pause 100 'Estabiliza micro
Low CE:low cl:low DI ' pone en estado bajo los pines CE CL DI del Lm7001
Disp=0 'la primer pantalla a mostrar "Bienvenido"
read 0,tune.byte1 'Asigna el byte alto de la utima frecuencia guardada en la eeprom
read 1,tune.byte0 'Asigna el byte bajo de la utima frecuencia guardada en la eeprom
gosub Sintoniza ' Va a la rutina sintonizar para enviar los datos al lm7001 de la 
                'frecuencia que esta en la variable tune

Main: 'rutina principal
 clearwdt ' borra bandera del perro guardian (watchdog)
 Gosub Pantalla ' Va a rutina para actualizar la pantalla
goto Main 'bucle de rutina principal
end

Sintoniza:  'Rutina de sintonizacion no me pregunten como la saque que no me acuerdo jajaja
            ' y me da fiaca acordarme pero si entra aqui envia la frecuencia que este en la variable Tune
 DAt_1x=tune.byte0:gosub W_protocolo
 DAt_1X=tune.byte1:gosub W_protocolo
 DAt_1x=$80: gosub W_protocolo 
 Low CE:low DI:Low CL
 write 0,tune.byte1
 write 1,tune.byte0
return

W_Protocolo: 'Rutina de envio de trama por el puerto
 For cont_1x=0 to 7
  d_bit_1x= DAt_1x & dcd cont_1x
  if d_bit_1x <>0 then D_bit_1x=1
  if not ce then high ce
  DI=d_bit_1x :pauseus 3
  high Cl: pauseus 3: low CL  
 next cont_1x 
return

Pantalla 'Desplega la pantalla enforma de banner esta rutina es pura crema o glamur...

         'pueden cambiarla como mejor les agrade...
 FOR cont = 208 TO 176 step -1
  Lcdout $FE,$80,"RADIO ",dec tune/10,".",dec tune//10 ," MHz "
  select case Disp
   Case 0
    LCDOUT $FE,cont," BIENVENIDO "
   Case 1
    LCDOUT $FE,cont," SINTONIZADO "
    disp1=2
   Case 2
    LCDOUT $FE,cont," EMITIENDO... "
   Case 3
    LCDOUT $FE,cont," MEXICO/CHILE "
   Case 4
    LCDOUT $FE,cont," TERCEL/LUBECK "
  end Select 
  pause 500 'hace una pausa para desplegar el banner y funciona tambien como antirrebote del 
                ' los pulsadores
  if not but0 then ' si el boton  arriba se presiona....
   Tune=Tune+1 'incrementa la variable tune
   if tune>1081 then tune=1081 ' si pasa de la frecuencia 1081 se estanca en esa frecuencia... 
   gosub Sintoniza ' va a rutina de sintonizacion y manda al 7001 la frecuencia en la variable tune
   disp1=1 ' la primer pantalla a desplegar es la de sintonizado
  endif  
  if not but1 then  ' si el boton  arriba se presiona.... 
   tune=Tune-1 'decrementa la variable tune
   if tune <875 then tune=875 ' si pasa de la frecuencia 875 se estanca en esa frecuencia... 
   gosub Sintoniza ' va a rutina de sintonizacion y manda al 7001 la frecuencia en la variable tune
   disp1=1 ' la primer pantalla a desplegar es la de sintonizado
  endif
 NEXT cont
 Disp=disp+1 'incrementa la pantalla a mostrar
 if disp>4 then disp=disp1 ' si la pantalla a mostrar es mayor que 4 se va a la primera a mostrar
Return
```

anexo el Hex y el codigo... que es lo mismisimo del codigo de este post pero ya compilado....


----------



## gabriel7747 (Ago 17, 2011)

MUUUUCHAS GRACIAS ESO ACLARA UNAS PEQUEÑAS DUDAS QUE TENIA.

lo que hace el integrado 74hc86 es entregar una señal al pic para indicarle que el pll ha sido enganchado,esta señal viene de la salida pd2 del LM7001,ya que la otra se usa para el enganche del vco(PD1), se podria hacer una subrutina que detecte cuando el pin del pic es exitado cambiando de estado(de 0 a 1), al hacer esto podria mostrar el texto "LOCK" en el lcd o bien "PLL ENGANCHADO",solo es eso, para quien lo pueda hacer se le agradece el aporte. mientras tanto continuo com mi proyecto. MUCHAS GRACIAS POR VUESTROS APORTES, estoy tambien dispuesto a ayudarles cuando lo necesiten.


----------



## gladys8888 (Ago 17, 2011)

Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales dijo:


> Como les va Sres del foro, espero que siempre mantengan ese animo, un saludo para el Sr Lubeck que nos regalo a todo el foro el codigo fuente, pues eso me anima a regalarles tambien mi aporte, les dejo nuevamente pero con mas circuitos disponibles para llevar de manera mas completa al Veronica, entre ellos esta un vumetro stereo, un normalizador de audio, el generador de estereo, la fuente para estos circuitos, y por supuesto el pll del veronica con el pic 16F628A. Aclarando algo que algunos circuitos no son de mi autoria como ustedes ya lo saben otros si, esto es por respeto a quienes los hicieron.
> Si en alguno de los circuitos encuentran algun error con mucho gusto tratare de arreglar el asunto.
> A medida que vaya avanzando con este proyecto compartire con ustedes el circuito de medidor de potencia y roe, y el protector de temperatura.
> Ademas de este aporte deseo hacerle una consulta para el Sr. Lubeck y es que si es posible que nos regale el codigo para el pll veronica con pic 16F628A, que es el pll que les muestro para asi cargarle el codigo hecho en basic.



Vaya que desprendimiento!!!!,publicas circuitos que no son de tu autoria!!!,otros si otros no....,desprendete de cosas que si sean totalmente tuyas,y lo peor es que no estan completas,faltan diagramas y pides a cambio(como que no quiere la cosa)codigos fuentes para proyecto medio tuyo.....habrase visto!!


----------



## ugt (Ago 18, 2011)

Hola señores del foro es interesante el tema ´o pll vero lcd yo he recopilado mucha información en la red... http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic22466-10.html  la cual me ayudado mucho  con imágenes que "para buen entendedor pocas palabras" buscar lm 7001 en google pero en imágenes y verán muchas!! interesantes, y podrán sacar sus conclusiones y hacer cosas un poco mejor y nuevas sin desmerecer lo que se ha tratado ya en este foro que para mi opinión es fantástico.. yo en lo personal he armado uno PLL 7001 con otro oscilador sin el 74ls86 y todo bien,,, pero igual he buscado mucha información y con los conocimientos que uno ya tiene en (rf) radiofrecuencia es mas fácil el camino....
 pd: quiero  AGRADECER A  REDFIEL29 QIEN NOS PUSO  LA INQUETUD DEL VERO LCD Y MUCHA AYUDA Y  ALEGRIA  AL  ARMAR  EL FAMOSO PLL  y  ayudarnos con los .HEX  QUE LE PEDIAMOS   
AGRADECER  A MY BUEN AMIGO  LUBECK QUE MUY  GENTIL  NOS EXPLICO COMO HERA EL CODIGO FUENTE PARA AMBOS MICROCONTROLADORES  ,,, EN ALGUN MOMENTO PONDRE  FOTOS DE LO QUE HE FABRICADO YO, QUE ME HA  DADO MUCHA  SATIFCCIONES . GRACIAS POR LOS APORTES  DE LA GENTE DEL FORO …


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Ago 18, 2011)

Que buena la aclaracion Lubeck, muchas gracias.... y con respecto a Gladys8888 quiero aclararle algo, para los que ya tienen bastante de estar en este foro no es un secreto que el pll del veronica con pic lcd fue diseñado por el Sr. Redfiel y otras personas mas que han contribuido, la etapa del  codificador es el original de veronica y nunca yo me he adueñado de algo que esta bien diseñado y que lo que he hecho es hacerle pequeñas modificaciones para mejorarlo y creo que de eso se trata este foro de contribuir y no criticar de manera destructiva. Respetuosamente  siempre seguire aclarando lo que es de mi autoria y cuales no, ademas si deseas un diagrama pidelo con humildad o no se si quieres de manera completa todo un proyecto terminado,  en la manera posible no dudes se te ayudara, porque de la contribucion de todos nosostros es que se puede lograr concretar lo que nos estamos proponiendo, creo que no obtenemos grandes sumas de dinero, porque hasta este momento yo no pienso enriquecerme simplemente estoy poniendo en practica lo que aprendi de las dos carreras tecnicas y la universidad.  Espero no se se moleste por decirle la verdad pero si usted no valora los aportes creo que esta en el lugar equivocado. Siempre estare brindando mi pequeña contribucion a todos  y agradesco a las diferentes personas que de manera desinterezada  brindan sus buenos conocimientos. Mas bien espero que se llene de animo y obtenga un buen enriquecimiento de este foro para que mas adelante tenga la lucidez de comentar ideas positivas,  su comentario en lo personal es un balzamo para mi espiritu y refuerza la fe en el creador que la inteligencia que me dio me ha servido muchisimo.


----------



## yamil2009 (Ago 18, 2011)

hola a todos los Amigos del foro escribo para solicitarles ayuda,  arme el  ultimo vero que saco el señor  Redfield, y que ya muchos ya lo han visto aqui. el problema en mi caso es el siguiente la parte del VCO no   funciona, la parte del sintetizador parece que si pues en el LCD se   muestra Unlock y la frecuencia pero nada mas hace, por otro lado el led amarillo   ni el verde logran encenderse, hice la prueba con un receptor   colocandolo bien cerca y pude captar  una señal muy baja, y asi lo puse  en 100.0 mhz moviendo el  trimer verde, pero aun asi nada, los 2  transistores 2N4427  estan frios y al parecer no estan  emitiendo nada al aire.
quisiera que porfavor me brindar tu ayuden su ayuda
Gracias anticipadamente.
Atte YAMIL NOGALES


----------



## Marin7878 (Ago 18, 2011)

Saludos a todos, quiero darles las gracias a todos por su gran aporte a este foro esta vez en especial a Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales  y a la vez preguntarle sobre una duda que tengo ya que el ver el diagrama del codificador estereo hay un componente que no tiene nombre y se encuentra ubicado entre el trimmer de 10k y los condensadores de 1nf y 1n8, agredeciendo la colaboracion de todos gracias, saludos....


----------



## Blauered (Ago 18, 2011)

Hola, los tres pines que ves ahí y también los que estan entre los similares condensadores en el otro canal tienen la función de elegir la red de pre-enfasis en 75us o 50us, un cordial saludo.


----------



## Marin7878 (Ago 19, 2011)

Muchas gracias loboazulmx, queda despejada mi duda, ya lo estoy montando y en lo que lo pruebe les comento, lo voy a probar junto con el veronica Lcd que funciona al 100%, saludos a todos....


----------



## Marin7878 (Ago 23, 2011)

Buenas tardes, Saludos a todos los colaboradores de este gran foro, por favor necesito ayuda ya que estoy armando el codificacor estereo que esta el en post #772 pero no encuentro o no lo venden por aca el cristal de 4.864mhz, y en el post #89 nuestro amigo Moises Calderon publico un circuito que usa un cristal de 3.579mhz para sustituir al anterior, por favor necesito que alguien me ayude o me oriente como adaptarlo al codificador que estoy armando, esperando de su valiosa colaboracion, gracias...


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 23, 2011)

Hola amigo, el circuito con el cristal 3.579, tiene 2 salidas : 38KHz y 19 KHz, que conectas a las entradas correspondientes en la tarjeta del generador, ya no empleas la circuiteria con el 74ls04, ni los 74ls93,dejas si conectado las bobinas y condensadores que conforman el filtro de 19 y 38, cualquier duda estoy a tus ordenes, saludos


----------



## Marin7878 (Ago 24, 2011)

Ok saludos Moises y a todos en el foro, te comento que el que estoy armando lleva es un TL074, un 4060, un 4013 y un 4016, es el que esta en el post 772 y de verdad que no se donde lleva la entrada de los 19 y 38 Khz, gracias... saludos...


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 24, 2011)

Hola amigo revise el post indicado, y no encontre diagrama, como para poder indicarte el lugar donde deberias conectarlo, de hecho  quedarian fuera el 4060 y el 4013, ma sno puedo indicarte pues no conozco ese circuito, saludos


----------



## Marin7878 (Ago 24, 2011)

Ok muchas gracias Moises por tu respuesta, el diagrama esta en la pagina 39 post #772 es un archivo pdf que publico Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales, saludos...


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 25, 2011)

Perdon amigo , quise decir esquema, en esos Pdf's estan la ubicacion de componentes y el diseño del layout, buscare en mis archivos si tengo el esquema de ese generador y te lo paso; una pregunta y porque no construyes el generador del panaxis, que tambien es muy simple, y tiene prestaciones muy aceptables?, saludos


----------



## Marin7878 (Ago 25, 2011)

Saludos Moises y gracias por responderme, mira lo del panaxis lo veo un poquito mas complicado y lleva el mismo cital de 4.864 mhz, y en la modificacion que pusiste con el de 3.579mhz no lo veo muy claro de verdad agradezco toda tu colaboracion en lo que me puedas ayudar, gracias y saludos...


----------



## Dircio (Ago 26, 2011)

Hola Moises, te envío este archivo del codificador que se discute, me gustaria que lo revisaras y nos comentes si nos sirve o en su caso para alguna correccion.

aqui está parte del archivo que tu hace algunos meses pusiste y yo le estoy agregando dos integrados más, el 4016 y el TL082.
No están todos los datos de los componentes porque los estoy haciendo todavía, pero la distribucion de los mismos está completo segun yo.
Te agradesco de antemano que nos ayudes con este circuito y ojalá sea de gran ayuda esta aportacion para todos.

Un abrazo.


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 26, 2011)

Amigo Dircio, revisare el circuito, y hare llegar mi modesta opinion, saludos


----------



## Marin7878 (Ago 26, 2011)

Saludos a todos y de verdad muchas  gracias a Dicio y Moises  por tomarse un poco de tiempo y ayudarme en lo del codificador estereo... quedo en la espera gracias....


----------



## retrofit (Ago 26, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Hola amigo, el circuito con el cristal 3.579, tiene 2 salidas : 38KHz y 19 KHz, que conectas a las entradas correspondientes en la tarjeta del generador, ya no empleas la circuiteria con el 74ls04, ni los 74ls93,dejas si conectado las bobinas y condensadores que conforman el filtro de 19 y 38, cualquier duda estoy a tus ordenes, saludos



¿Que factor de división se aplica a 3.579Mhz para obtener 38Khz y 19Khz?

Saludos.


----------



## germanmkurylo (Ago 27, 2011)

bueno hace semanas sigo el proyecto detenidamente despejando dudas pero me tope con esta que no he podido localizar cual es el perfecto CD4060 74HC4060 74HS4060 Mi duda es POR QUE en los esquemas solo aparece 4060B cual es el correcto?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2011)

!Holá germanmkurylo saludos !, la linea CD4060 o 4060B funcioñan hasta unos 18 Voltios maximos por sener tecnologia C-MOS , já la linea 74HC4060 o 74Hs4060 funcioñan en lo maximo 5,5 voltios porque son conpativel con la tecnologia TTL .
Verifique qual es la tensiõn de alimentaciõn de el  circuito encoder.
!Buena suerte !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## germanmkurylo (Ago 27, 2011)

daniel lopes dijo:


> !Holá germanmkurylo saludos !, la linea CD4060 o 4060B funcioñan hasta unos 18 Voltios maximos por sener tecnologia C-MOS , já la linea 74HC4060 o 74Hs4060 funcioñan en lo maximo 5,5 voltios porque son conpativel con la tecnologia TTL .
> Verifique qual es la tensiõn de alimentaciõn de el  circuito encoder.
> !Buena suerte !
> Daniel Lopes.




es lo que vi en las hojas de datos valga la aclaracion solo necesitaba saber si pertenecia a esas lineas como solo dice 4060 jeje gracias

puede que no este del todo empapado en los integrados puesto que me dedico a la telefonia celular (servicio tecnico) 

una cosa mas que lugar de brazil te encuentras, tengo amigos en foz

alguien tien un esquema de un lineal de 150 que se pueda poner en la saluda del vero 1w?


----------



## Dircio (Ago 28, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo Dircio, revisare el circuito, y hare llegar mi modesta opinion, saludos


 
Hola Moises, aquí está la version terminada, el anterior tenia algunos errores de conexion, te lo pongo en dibujo capturado con paint para que tengas mejor vista en todas sus modalidades.
Espero nos ilumines a todos los que estamos tratando de armar este codificador como Marin7878. Según estube viendo que el TL084 se puede sustituir por el TL074 sin cambiar ninguna conexion, y que el 4016 por el 4066; si eso es verdad entonces este mismo circuito nos puede servir?


Saludos a todos.


----------



## germanmkurylo (Ago 29, 2011)

tengo estas ferrites que me enviaron de la casa de electronica cual es la que debo usar en este pll?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 29, 2011)

El choque pequeño, el que es largo y tiene un agujero con alambre fino inducido en el (excelentes choques conseguiste )

Saludos


----------



## germanmkurylo (Ago 29, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> El choque pequeño, el que es largo y tiene un agujero con alambre fino inducido en el (excelentes choques conseguiste )
> 
> Saludos




pasa que estoy a 250km de una casa de electronica media decente, un remisero amigo me hace las compras y no se que tipo de choque entendio Jeje y solo me enviaron los ferrites sin alamre y por deduccion le introduje el alambre


----------



## kenrios (Ago 29, 2011)

yamil2009 dijo:


> hola a todos los Amigos del foro escribo para solicitarles ayuda,  arme el  ultimo vero que saco el señor  Redfield, y que ya muchos ya lo han visto aqui. el problema en mi caso es el siguiente la parte del VCO no   funciona, la parte del sintetizador parece que si pues en el LCD se   muestra Unlock y la frecuencia pero nada mas hace, por otro lado el led amarillo   ni el verde logran encenderse, hice la prueba con un receptor   colocandolo bien cerca y pude captar  una señal muy baja, y asi lo puse  en 100.0 mhz moviendo el  trimer verde, pero aun asi nada, los 2  transistores 2N4427  estan frios y al parecer no estan  emitiendo nada al aire.
> quisiera que porfavor me brindar tu ayuden su ayuda
> Gracias anticipadamente.
> Atte YAMIL NOGALES



Amigo yamil yo tambien estoy armando ese vero no lo he probado aun, a mi parecer no podras probar el recorrido del VCO en un receptor ya que este circuito PLL hace que no se activen los transistores de salida mientras no halla enganche del PLL ya que del micro sale un pulso que activa al transistor bc548 que esta entre los transistores de salida solamente cuando hay el enganche. Yo no lo he probado porque creo tener problemas con el LM7001 y he buscado comprar otro pero no lo consigo. Saludos


----------



## adrian sala (Ago 29, 2011)

Eso mismo estuvimos viendo con yamil2009, pero le aconseje que desconecte resistencia 33 y la colocara a masa para que anden los transistores de salida.
creo que ya ha probado todo mi querido amigo yamil2009, espero pueda solucionarlo.

Saludos!


----------



## kenrios (Ago 29, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Eso mismo estuvimos viendo con yamil2009, pero le aconseje que desconecte resistencia 33 y la colocara a masa para que anden los transistores de salida.
> creo que ya ha probado todo mi querido amigo yamil2009, espero pueda solucionarlo.
> 
> Saludos!



 Eso es lo que pensaba hacer para comenzar a probar la parte del VCO y ahora tengo otro problema y es que el led que indica alimentacion se me apaga al rato de encender el circuito será que la resistencia de 4,7k es muy alta, es que estoy siguiendo el diagrama tal como está, si me pueden orientar les estaré agradecido. Tambien tengo otra duda y es con una resistencia que en el circuito PLL con el pic16f84a era de 22k y en este nuevo está marcada de 2,2k, cual será la correcta?


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Ago 30, 2011)

Un Saludo nuevamente para todos los amigos del foro, a la vez felicitar y darle animo a Marin7878 por seguir adelante con el proyecto del veronica en este caso esta tratando de armar el codificador,  los componentes que tienes dudas son lo jumpers para el pre-enfasis,  acá les dejo el diagrama. Estoy trabajando en un nuevo codificador que utiliza  un cerámico 455 de los que se encuentran en los controles remotos de los tv, en cuanto lo tenga listo lo pondré a la disposición del foro. Hasta pronto


----------



## germanmkurylo (Ago 30, 2011)

heleido 2 veces todo el hilo y en todos los esquemas encuentro dicrepancias podrian enlistar o exponerme el port del cual debo imprimir el PCB para el vero NO lcd de cristal 4Mhz por favor y muchas gracias


----------



## germanmkurylo (Ago 31, 2011)

en reemplazo al KV1310 puedo usar alguno de estos CTL22S (2723),  F12C20C,  MV104?

pregunte hace unos minutos y me respondo yo solito jejeje 
justo encontre una revista viejisima que compre en un viaje a ciudad del este me saco la duda

MV104 is a variable capacitance diode that is used as a frequency tuning component in FM Radios, FM Transmitters, TVs, VHF Receivers, etc. MV104 varactor may be used as a replacement for MV2109, KV1310, BB104, BB204 and BB304 varicap diodes.


----------



## kenrios (Sep 1, 2011)

Hola a todos les cuento que ya empezé con las pruebas del veronica con lcd y el pic 16f628 y todo va andando regular, tengo potencia de aproximadamente 1W en la salida, la pantalla muestra todo bien, pero tengo unos problemas los cuales son el led que indica RF no enciende para nada y cuando cambio el sintetizador a la frecuencia siguiente continúa en el receptor la emisora anterior conectada, a que se deberá esto? Será que tengo problemas en el VCO si me pueden ayudar se lo agadecería mucho. Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 1, 2011)

!Holá Kenrios saludos ! quanto a el LED que no enciende tente con un multimetro verificar el tensione que se densenvolve en el katodo del diodo retificador de RF , como tienes 1Watt en la salida hay que tener una tensiõn continua en el diodo retificador , caso no revise el diodo se encuentra en buenas condiciones o se fue montado equivocado ,revise el transistor excitador del LED ,con un resistor de 10 K ohms usteds puede comprobar el circuito conectando un lado del resistor ao 12 Voltios e o otro lado ao anodo del diodo retificador de RF , el LED deve enciender caso el circuito funciona bien .
Haora quanto a la frequencia no canbiar ese problema es un poco mas conplicado de solver , revise con mucho cuidado el circuito conposto por "Q9" hasta R7 ,el VCO mas las etapas de RF pueden ser probado desconectando el resistor R7 del emissor de "Q3" e conectando ese ao terminal central de un potenciometro de 10 K ohms ,una extremidad del potenciometro se leva al tierra ,la otra extremidad se conecta al 12 Voltios , variando el potenciometro la frequencia de salida deve aconpañar , la potencia de salida pode se alterar un poco en los extremos de excursiõn de frequencia  pero iso es normal.
Buena suerte e qualquer duda adicional contactenos 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kenrios (Sep 2, 2011)

Hola a todos gracias por responder daniel lopez, probaré lo que me dices, otra cosa, probando el VCO pude captar que una misma frecuencia la puedo tener en diferente posicion del trimmer es decir girando este trimmer y co una frecuencia fija en un receptor puedo notar que se pone en silencia en varios puntos del trimmer, espero haberme explicado bien, será esto normal o tengo problemas con el circuito VCO y no se como saber si es la frecuencia correcta ya que no dispongo de un frecuencímetro. Gracias de antemano y espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 2, 2011)

OK , pero no tener un frequencimetro en manos dificulta las cosas , quizaz un colega que estude en una universidad poderia probar tu circuito en el laboratorio , una vez que solo con un receptor domestico de FM cercano del transmissor no fornece referencias correctas sobre tu circuito.
Mira : si tu circuito generar una misma frequencia mismo quando se toca en el trimer del VCO iso indica un funcionamento perfecto del PLL donde se puede verificar con un multimetro en Volts en el resistor "R7" conectado en emissor del "Q3" hasta tierra  una variaciõn de tensiõn con el ajuste de trimer del VCO , una sugerencia es ajustar el trimer en 6,00 Voltios 
!Una buena suerte amigo !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kenrios (Sep 2, 2011)

Bueno en estos momentos no tengo quien me facilite un frecuencimetro, disculpa amigo no entendi muy bien la prueba del transistor Q3, será asi, conecto el multimetro entre el emisor y tierra del circuito y asi debería tener variacion del voltaje con el recorrido del trimmer?. Saludos


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 3, 2011)

Un saludo a todos del foro. Nuevamnet yo pidiendoles ayuda como ya hace algunos dias atras.
Pues bien les comento que aun sigo con problemas, hice una revision de mi circuito y al parecer todo anda bien, probe el VCO solmante quitando los integrados, y conecte la resistencia de 33 Ohm directamente hacia tierra o sea el negativo, pues vi que ese transistor es quien da paso alfuncionamiento del primer 2N4427. luego desconecte la resistencia de 22k que va hacia la base del transistor Q3 BC558, con eso pude hacer funcioar el VCO puede probar con carga fantasma marcando al rededor de 1 wat. luego le conecte señal de audio y si mando señal, encenciendo el led amarillo de RF. lo puse en 100.0 mhz.
Posteriormente conecte todo y no anduvo, la pantalla sigue mostrando unlock, y la frecuencia , pero al presionar los pulsadores no pasa nada, no engancha ni mueve la señal de salida, los dos transistores siguen sin mandar nada al aire.voy a intentar nuevamente hacer grabar el PIC con algun colega pues lastimosamente esa parte no se.

Al parecer nuestro amigo kenrios esta con problemas similares al mio.
Gracias a mi amigo Adrian que tambien me ayodo para hacer la prueba con las indicaciones que el me dio
Ojala alguien pudiera darnos una ayuda. Les muestro como esta mi pantall en la siguiente foto.

Atentamente YAMIL NOGALES


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 4, 2011)

Este coder estere es lo mas simple que pude construir es estable y sencillo y solo es para aquellos que no quieren gastar mucho o complicarse con demasiados circuitos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 4, 2011)

kenrios dijo:


> Bueno en estos momentos no tengo quien me facilite un frecuencimetro, disculpa amigo no entendi muy bien la prueba del transistor Q3, será asi, conecto el multimetro entre el emisor y tierra del circuito y asi debería tener variacion del voltaje con el recorrido del trimmer?. Saludos



Holá Kenrios , usteds deve conectar el puebra negativa del multimetro en la massa o tierra . La puebra positiva del multimetro deve sener conectada en la junciõn del emissor de "Q3" con el resistor "R7" , quando el PLL esta engachado la tensiõn mostradas por el multimetro modificase con el ajuste del trimer del VCO , una sugerencia es ajustar el trimer del VCO para se obtener una leitura de 6,00 Voltios. Infelizmente sin un frequencimetro en las manos las cosas se conplicam un poco mas a solver el problema .
Daniel Lopes.

!Holá a todos deste foro Saludos !, el circuito integrado 2035 es en realidad el NJM2035 del firma JRC ( Japõn Radio company ) . Este CI es una copia del BA1404 de la firma Rohm ( tanbiem japoneza) pero no contiene la parte de RF ( oscilador + amplificador aislador ) .
Tal como el BA1404 ,lo cristal de 38Khz es una peça dificil de sacar , pero se puede substituir el cristal por un trimer de unos 60 pF , la estabilidad de frequencia no es la misma del cristal pero da para testear un poco .
!Abraços a todos !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 4, 2011)

coincido con el señor daniel
y agrego que aqui  en argentina consegui este cristal tambien lo saque de placas de video juegos (videos de los que hay en casas de barrrio) los cuales poseen unos 30 74LS74 y uno 100 74LSXXX jejeje


----------



## kenrios (Sep 5, 2011)

Hola a todos estoy haciendo las pruebas del veronica pll con pic16f628 y no doy con el problema, al sacar el 7486 del circuito hace los cambios de sintesis correctos pero al conectarlos se presenta el error y en la pantalla parpadea la palabra unlock junto con lock, pense que podria ser que el 7486 estuviese dañado y compre unos nuevos y aun continua el problema, será que el codigo hex está mal?


----------



## kenrios (Sep 5, 2011)

Bueno  amigos ya solucione parte de los problemas que tuve con el PLL ya hace los paso de sintesis bien y enciende el led de lock, estudié el 74ls86 y ví que en el circuito el pin Nº 1 de este debe estar en estado bajo por ello eliminé la resistencia que conecta este pin y lo conecté a masa directamente con esto al recibir la señal del lm7001 en el pin Nº 5 del 74ls86 se completa el ciclo y marca el lock en pantalla y enciende el led correctamente. Para que la señal que sale del lm7001 sea lo suficientemente alta para activarlo se debe cambiar la resistencia de 22K por una de 2.2K con estos cambios logré que el PLL funcione bien solo me faltan ajustes ya que como no dispongo de frecuencímetro me tengo que conformar con un receptor de FM para realizar los ajustes. Por otra parte me queda el problema del led de RF no me enciende por nada y revisé los diodos y el transistor y todo parece estar bien, una pregunta, será que para que funcione tengo que inyectar audio al circuito? o debería activarse sin necesidad de esto!!!, Tambien tengo otro problema y es que tengo un pequeño ruido de fondo como podría solucionar esto si me pueden ayudar les estaré agradecido, y con esto aseguro que el hex esta bien y no como pensaba. Gracias y espero sus opiniones, Saludos...


----------



## ugt (Sep 5, 2011)

kenrrios hola   yo lo arme pero no uso el 7486 tratare poner unas fotos solo que también uso el pic16f84 y algunas modificaciones en el vfo ya no es el verónica,  y me dio excelentes resultados   con muy buena modulación pronto subiré fots


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 6, 2011)

Holá Kenrios , que bueno que solveste el problema del PLL , Haora quanto el circuito que indica salida de RF ,usteds puede con auxilio de un resistor de 10 Kohms un lado conectase ao Vcc de alimentaciõn eo otro lado del resistor tocase en la base del transistor driver del LED , el LED deve iluminarse , si OK tocase con el resistor en el anodo del diodo detectetor de RF , el LED deve iluminarse , se todo el circito es OK entonses puede sener que el capacitor de acoplamiento de Rf hasta el diodo detectetor esteja con valores equivocados  o no hai RF en la salida !.
Buena suerte !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 6, 2011)

ugt dijo:


> kenrrios hola   yo lo arme pero no uso el 7486 tratare poner unas fotos solo que también uso el pic16f84 y algunas modificaciones en el vfo ya no es el verónica,  y me dio excelentes resultados   con muy buena modulación pronto subiré fots



Jaja ya quiero ver como quedo ese vero 

Saludos


----------



## kenrios (Sep 6, 2011)

Hola a todos luego de resolver lo del PLL en el circuito se me presentó un problema en el VCO y es que el PLL se desconecta cuando se activa el primer transistor amplificador la verdad no se que pueda ser porque desconecté el primer transistor y funciona bien pero cuando lo conecto se desactiva el PLL, pude notar que es el Pin Nº 15 (PD2) que se pone a cero voltios y por ende desactiva el lock, estoy revisando y no veo nada mal en las pistas ni en los componentes, que creen que pueda ser?. Tambien pensé que era el transistor que activa al primer transistor amplificador y lo conecté directamente sin este transistor y aun así pone inestable al PLL el cual no realiza los pasos de sintesis ni tampoco controla al VCO. Ayuda a quien esté familiarizado con el circuito y de fé de que funciona correctamente gracias.


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hola Amigos del foro les cuento que ya hice la prueba las observaciones que hicieron varios colegas aqui en el foro.
Pues bien primero quite la resistenciade 1K que esta conectado al pin 1 del 74LS86, y lo cambie por uno de 10K. con lo cual ya encendio el LED verde de a poco, no haciendo un encendido rapido (no se si esto deberia ser asi), mostrando en pantalla Lock. y encendiendo el LED RF amarillo de forma rapida. Pero al intentar mover la frecuencia con los pulsadores subiendo o bajando no sucede nada, por ejemplo estaba en 100.0 Mhz y con los botones cambia en pantalla pero no asi en la sintonia que sale al aire quedandose en 100.0 Mhz. solo se puede mover la frecuencia con el Trimer verde.
Tambien conecte una carga fantasma para ver la potencia de laida y me marva en el tester 14 voltios, usando la formula que publicaron en pablin V*V/50 = 3.92, seria que tiene al rededor de 400 mW, no se si estoy con el calculo correcto.
Por otro lado una vez que ya esta al aire y estan los 2 transistores 2N4427 funcionando no sale audio al aire. entonces desconectando la resistencia de 22K y solo con un toque momentaneo al conectarla da paso a la entrada de audio, saliendo al aire el audio.
Quisiera saber si alguno de nuestros amigos esta consiguiendo mejores resultados, y podria ayudarnos. publicando sus aportes y ensambles que ya tienen funcionando con las modificaciones que hicieron.
Atte YAMIL
Subo una foto de mi vero con los puntos que toque.


----------



## retrofit (Sep 8, 2011)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Hola Amigos del foro les cuento que ya hice la prueba las observaciones que hicieron varios colegas aqui en el foro.
> Pues bien primero quite la resistenciade 1K que esta conectado al pin 1 del 74LS86, y lo cambie por uno de 10K. con lo cual ya encendio el LED verde de a poco, no haciendo un encendido rapido (no se si esto deberia ser asi), mostrando en pantalla Lock. y encendiendo el LED RF amarillo de forma rapida. Pero al intentar mover la frecuencia con los pulsadores subiendo o bajando no sucede nada, por ejemplo estaba en 100.0 Mhz y con los botones cambia en pantalla pero no asi en la sintonia que sale al aire quedandose en 100.0 Mhz. solo se puede mover la frecuencia con el Trimer verde.
> Tambien conecte una carga fantasma para ver la potencia de laida y me marva en el tester 14 voltios, usando la formula que publicaron en pablin V*V/50 = 3.92, seria que tiene al rededor de 400 mW, no se si estoy con el calculo correcto.
> Por otro lado una vez que ya esta al aire y estan los 2 transistores 2N4427 funcionando no sale audio al aire. entonces desconectando la resistencia de 22K y solo con un toque momentaneo al conectarla da paso a la entrada de audio, saliendo al aire el audio.
> ...



¿Puedes publicar el esquema con el valor de los componentes del circuito al que haces referencia? hay circulando varias versiones del vero.

Saludos.


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 8, 2011)

esta en el mensaje 626 de este tema, pagina 32


----------



## retrofit (Sep 9, 2011)

yamil2009 dijo:


> esta en el mensaje 626 de este tema, pagina 32




Muchas gracias yamil2009, pero me refería al esquema eléctrico.
Y a propósito de los cálculos que das.... (14^2)/50 =  3.92Vatios
Saludos.


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 9, 2011)

tengo esta duda arme el tr de vero aparte del PLL al conectarlo a 13.9v no enciende el led de RF a no ser que toque el centro de PL Hembra o el BC548 con o sin los 2N4427 y tampoco lo engancho en todo el dial de fm revise las conecciones de los bf494 y concuerdan con el esquema (plano electrico) alquien que me oriente


----------



## Marin7878 (Sep 9, 2011)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Hola Amigos del foro les cuento que ya hice la prueba las observaciones que hicieron varios colegas aqui en el foro.
> Pues bien primero quite la resistenciade 1K que esta conectado al pin 1 del 74LS86, y lo cambie por uno de 10K. con lo cual ya encendio el LED verde de a poco, no haciendo un encendido rapido (no se si esto deberia ser asi), mostrando en pantalla Lock. y encendiendo el LED RF amarillo de forma rapida. Pero al intentar mover la frecuencia con los pulsadores subiendo o bajando no sucede nada, por ejemplo estaba en 100.0 Mhz y con los botones cambia en pantalla pero no asi en la sintonia que sale al aire quedandose en 100.0 Mhz. solo se puede mover la frecuencia con el Trimer verde.
> Tambien conecte una carga fantasma para ver la potencia de laida y me marva en el tester 14 voltios, usando la formula que publicaron en pablin V*V/50 = 3.92, seria que tiene al rededor de 400 mW, no se si estoy con el calculo correcto.
> Por otro lado una vez que ya esta al aire y estan los 2 transistores 2N4427 funcionando no sale audio al aire. entonces desconectando la resistencia de 22K y solo con un toque momentaneo al conectarla da paso a la entrada de audio, saliendo al aire el audio.
> ...



Saludos a todos en el foro, Yamil te cuento que yo he armado dos veronica con lcd pero el que tiene el 16f84 y de verdad que no he tenido ningun tipo de problemas al prenderlo por primera vez muevo el condensador y engancha de una vez, prende el led verde de lock  y el amarillo de rf te comento que los dos lo he echo con placa de fibra de vidrio, saludos...


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 10, 2011)

Seria Bueno estimado Amigo que publicaras tus ensambles para asi poderlos comparar no crees?
Un Saludo.
Atentamente
Yamil Nogales


----------



## Marin7878 (Sep 12, 2011)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Seria Bueno estimado Amigo que publicaras tus ensambles para asi poderlos comparar no crees?
> Un Saludo.
> Atentamente
> Yamil Nogales



Saludos, Ok amigo yamil en lo que pueda subo fotos de el veronica que arme, te comento que no le hice ninguna modificacion está tal cual lo publico el amigo Redfield29...


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 12, 2011)

alguien que tenga un programador a mano que grabe el 16f84a (esquema)


----------



## retrofit (Sep 12, 2011)

germanmkurylo dijo:


> alguien que tenga un programador a mano que grabe el 16f84a (esquema)



Busca con google...

Programador JDM
En la red hay mucha información de este programador por puerto serie

Tambien tienes software gratuito para grabar todo tipo de Pic
http://members.aon.at/electronics/pic/picpgm/index.html   Muy bueno
http://www.ic-prog.com  Un clásico

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 12, 2011)

germanmkurylo dijo:


> es lo que vi en las hojas de datos valga la aclaracion solo necesitaba saber si pertenecia a esas lineas como solo dice 4060 jeje gracias
> 
> puede que no este del todo empapado en los integrados puesto que me dedico a la telefonia celular (servicio tecnico)
> 
> ...



Yo me encontro en São José dos campos ,80Km de São Paulo (capital) ,  te envio mi direcciõn en privado .
!Saludos y uno fuerte abraço !.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kenrios (Sep 13, 2011)

Hola a todos aun no he podido avanzar con el veronica, sigo con el problema de que el PLL deja de funcionar cuando lo conecto al VCO, es como si lo congelara no hace nada de enganche, pero si desconecto los transistores amplificadores del VCO si que funciona el PLL y la verdad no entiendo cual sea el problema, seguiré chequeando para ver si logro dar con el problema saludos.


----------



## retrofit (Sep 13, 2011)

kenrios dijo:


> Hola a todos aun no he podido avanzar con el veronica, sigo con el problema de que el PLL deja de funcionar cuando lo conecto al VCO, es como si lo congelara no hace nada de enganche, pero si desconecto los transistores amplificadores del VCO si que funciona el PLL y la verdad no entiendo cual sea el problema, seguiré chequeando para ver si logro dar con el problema saludos.



¿Puedes postear el Esquema Eléctrico? viéndolo seguramente sería posible analizar el problema.
Seguramente hay algún valor de un componente cambiado y cuando "cargas" sobre el VCO con la etapa siguiente, el VCO  sale da la condición de oscilación.
Revisa el condensador de acoplo entre el VCO y la primera etapa amplificadora, pero esto que te digo es dar "palos de ciego" ya que no tengo el esquema y no puedo analizar el circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 13, 2011)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Yo me encontro en São José dos campos ,80Km de São Paulo (capital) ,  te envio mi direcciõn en privado .
> !Saludos y uno fuerte abraço !.
> Daniel Lopes.




yo cada 35 dias estoy de pso por foz unos 2 dias de joda las mujeres brasileñas son de lo mejor pero las argentina sigen siendo las mas bonitas 



EB4GBF dijo:


> Busca con google...
> 
> Programador JDM
> En la red hay mucha información de este programador por puerto serie
> ...



ensamble 3 JDM diferentes con y sin leds 
con los tres programmers 2 ordenadores y 4 pics tuve el famoso problema 0000h y use todos los metodos posteados para resolver y sigo en la misma por eso si alguien tiene un esquema de un programmer que alla propado que por favor me lo facilite gracias


----------



## Dircio (Sep 13, 2011)

Hola amigos!!! aqui hay una pagina muy interesante que puede servirnos a todos:
http://www.revistaqso.com/proyectos.html

En cálculo de resonancia nos da unos resultados interesantes, ojalá laguien nos iluminte para conocer como y que dimensiones tienen las bobinas que aqui se pueden calcular.
Les comparto esta página a todos, es posible que algunos ya lo conoscan pero no está demás.

Aquí hay otra pagina tambien interesdante:
http://www.todoantenas.cl/

Saludos a todos.


----------



## retrofit (Sep 13, 2011)

Dircio dijo:


> Hola amigos!!! aqui hay una pagina muy interesante que puede servirnos a todos:
> http://www.revistaqso.com/proyectos.html
> 
> En cálculo de resonancia nos da unos resultados interesantes, ojalá laguien nos iluminte para conocer como y que dimensiones tienen las bobinas que aqui se pueden calcular.
> ...



Aquí os dejo un enlace para bajar el prgrama Mini Ring Core Calculator (gratuito)
http://www.dl5swb.de/html/mini_ring_core_calculator.htm

Con esta utilidad podremos hacer todo tipo de cálculos de bobinas y circuitos resonantes, tanto bobinas al aire como toroidales.
Podemos ver en función de la frecuencia y capacidad que bobina necesitamos cuantas espiras, que diámetro de la bobina, longitud etc. todo ello sin hacer el más mínimo cálculo solo hay que ir metiendo valores.
Es de una gran sencillez de manejo.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2011)

germanmkurylo dijo:


> yo cada 35 dias estoy de pso por foz unos 2 dias de joda las mujeres brasileñas son de lo mejor pero las argentina sigen siendo las mas bonitas
> 
> !Si tienes toda razõn de pleno acuerdo con usteds !.


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 14, 2011)

bueno les paso a contar ensamble el encoder con el pic (multipic) el  cual lleva un cristal de 20Mhz para el pic no lo pude conseguir asi que  busque los datos del pic para ver las diferentes conecciones de cristal y  le coloque uno de 4Mhz con simples cambios en los capacitores en  paralelo 
me dio sonido exelente mejora notablemente la calida de audio de salida 
solo tuve 2 problemas unos cortes de emision de audio xq se afloj la  soldadura de salida (se me cayo la placa ) y un super sumbido pero  todavia no he investigado sobre el sumbido use una fuente electronica de  9v esas que llevan los cargadores viajeros de celulares que una ves me  dio   sumbido en audio con otro proyecto asi qeu comenzare por ahi si  alguien tiene otra sugerencia que me la haga saber

voy a tratar de ver el problema 
exelente sonido y calidad en audio
genial
aplauso para todos los que iniciaron el foro y este hilo
un apreton de manos para todos


----------



## retrofit (Sep 14, 2011)

germanmkurylo dijo:


> yo cada 35 dias estoy de pso por foz unos 2 dias de joda las mujeres brasileñas son de lo mejor pero las argentina sigen siendo las mas bonitas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raro raro, el JDM es un circuito que lleva varios años circulando por la Red, incluso se ha comercializado, mucha gente lo ha montado, yo mismo tengo uno fucionando desde hace varios años y jamás he tenído el más minímo problema.
Lo único que se ha reportado es que con muchos PC portátiles no funciona ya que estos equipos no dan tensión suficiente para que funcione.
Saludos.


----------



## Marin7878 (Sep 14, 2011)

germanmkurylo dijo:


> bueno les paso a contar ensamble el encoder con el pic (multipic) el  cual lleva un cristal de 20Mhz para el pic no lo pude conseguir asi que  busque los datos del pic para ver las diferentes conecciones de cristal y  le coloque uno de 4Mhz con simples cambios en los capacitores en  paralelo
> me dio sonido exelente mejora notablemente la calida de audio de salida
> solo tuve 2 problemas unos cortes de emision de audio xq se afloj la  soldadura de salida (se me cayo la placa ) y un super sumbido pero  todavia no he investigado sobre el sumbido use una fuente electronica de  9v esas que llevan los cargadores viajeros de celulares que una ves me  dio   sumbido en audio con otro proyecto asi qeu comenzare por ahi si  alguien tiene otra sugerencia que me la haga saber
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes Saludos a todos, German te comento que yo arme ese coder estereo con pic 16f84 y me trabaja al 100% exelente sonido, lo unico que note es que lo probe con el analizador que trae el programa cool edit pro2 y la señal esta en 19088 hz y no en 19khz exactos que es lo correcto, aun asi me trabaja bien no se si esa pequeña diferencia afecte en algo...


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 14, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Raro raro, el JDM es un circuito que lleva varios años circulando por la Red, incluso se ha comercializado, mucha gente lo ha montado, yo mismo tengo uno fucionando desde hace varios años y jamás he tenído el más minímo problema.
> Lo único que se ha reportado es que con muchos PC portátiles no funciona ya que estos equipos no dan tensión suficiente para que funcione.
> Saludos.




fue un error totalmente mio mil perdones me olvide que a mis ordenadores les he modificado una carga de 8v2 (zen) por razones de unos antiguos proyectos que necesitaba mas carga en el com1 mil disculpas


----------



## retrofit (Sep 14, 2011)

Marin7878 dijo:


> Buenas tardes Saludos a todos, German te comento que yo arme ese coder estereo con pic 16f84 y me trabaja al 100% exelente sonido, lo unico que note es que lo probe con el analizador que trae el programa cool edit pro2 y la señal esta en 19088 hz y no en 19khz exactos que es lo correcto, aun asi me trabaja bien no se si esa pequeña diferencia afecte en algo...



Eso es un error del .46% lo cual no afecta para nada y ¿Quién nos asegura que el error de medida no es del Cool Edit?

Saludos.


----------



## Marin7878 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bueno tienes toda la razon el .46% no es nada, voy a tratar de probarlo con un equipo profesional y asi lo comparo con el cool edit, saludos...


----------



## raulin1966 (Sep 15, 2011)

viczea2002 dijo:


> ,m, m,m m kj kjk kjk



Hola:

Estimado Colega:
Estoy en una situacion muy dificil ya que tengo que reparar el exitador de la radio comunitaria de esta zona Rural
y no puedo encontrar los repuestos y en la fabrica me  dijieron que habian descontinuado ese equipo y no tiene
repuestos se trata de un RVR PTX30UHT/S3  lo unico que me queda es modificarlo y ponerle otro PLL
y bueno vi su interesantisimo esquema sencillo y efectivo para construir pero NO HAY REPUESTOS ACA para 
ARMARLO

quiero solicitarle ayuda si ud tiene alguna unidad de muestra que haya armado y si me la pudiera enviar
via correos para poder solucionar el problema

Le adjunto diagramas del oscilador y PLL dañado del equipo
aaah el oscilador  funciona EL PLL ESTA CON PROBLEMAS  los integrados que lleva son
MB87006A  MB501 y 8 optoacopladores 4N25
archivo Exitador donde estan las etapas en cuestion
La unidad CPU funciona son  numerales luminosos y no sabria como conectarla
lo que si se es que esta buena yaque al ponerle la alimentacion encienden los numeros
busca graba y muestra la frecuencia

en el archivo CPU esta la etapa de numerales , tal vez la podamos adaptar a tu sistema y si no
habria que colocarle  la pantalla que muestras en el esquema


o darme alguna solucion  con algun esquema para poder reemplazar algo
si quiere o me puede ayudar y escribir en privado
hagalo al mail Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com


atte  Raulin



viczea2002 dijo:


> *Amigos:*
> *Aqui va el diagrama, del FM LM7001 v1*.



Hola:

Estimado Colega:
Estoy en una situacion muy dificil ya que tengo que reparar el exitador de la radio comunitaria de esta zona Rural
y no puedo encontrar los repuestos y en la fabrica me dijieron que habian descontinuado ese equipo y no tiene
repuestos se trata de un RVR PTX30UHT/S3 lo unico que me queda es modificarlo y ponerle otro PLL
y bueno vi su interesantisimo esquema sencillo y efectivo para construir pero NO HAY REPUESTOS ACA para 
ARMARLO

quiero solicitarle ayuda si ud tiene alguna unidad de muestra que haya armado y si me la pudiera enviar
via correos para poder solucionar el problema

Le adjunto diagramas del oscilador y PLL dañado del equipo
aaah el oscilador funciona EL PLL ESTA CON PROBLEMAS los integrados que lleva son
MB87006A MB501 y 8 optoacopladores 4N25
archivo Exitador donde estan las etapas en cuestion
La unidad CPU funciona son numerales luminosos y no sabria como conectarla
lo que si se es que esta buena yaque al ponerle la alimentacion encienden los numeros
busca graba y muestra la frecuencia

en el archivo CPU esta la etapa de numerales , tal vez la podamos adaptar a tu sistema y si no
habria que colocarle la pantalla que muestras en el esquema

ve bien el esquema en el foro parece que ya lo subi  el sistema no me permite subir mas archivos LA BUROCRACIA ESTA TAMBIEN EN EL FORO a parte de la politica


o darme alguna solucion con algun esquema para poder reemplazar algo
si quiere o me puede ayudar y escribir en privado
hagalo al mail Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 15, 2011)

bueno tengo un dilema. Ensmble el vero LCD, el que lleva el pic 16f84a pero solo el tx sin el pll. No logro sacar al aire o sea enganchar en el dial de fm, cambie las bobinas desde 0.7 a 1.2 mm y siempre lo mismo. El varactor que estoy colocando es un mv104 con carga fantasma de 4x200ohm no tengo lectura de voltaje (leo con tester digital) tambien en el 4427 con Base en R20 calienta bastnte y el segundo no. Cambie el 4427por si tenia defecto o quemado, tambien lo reemplase con un 2n3866 y tambien calienta y no el segundo, tampoco tengo lectura de salida con carga fantasma ni con dipolo

estas son las fotos si alguien ve algo raro que comente porque no logro que funcione

P/D: remplase la anterior placa de fenoitico por una de epoxi (por las dudas) y no ya le estoy por dar vencedor al vero jeje.


----------



## J2C (Sep 15, 2011)

Raulin1966

Dos cosas:

1°) NO REPITAS el post, y 

2°) NO COLOQUES direcciones de correo electrónico pues infringes varias normas de este Honorable Foro.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Seguro mandaran a "Moderación" tus post pues NO HAY BUROCRACIA acá, solo Normas para hacer mas correcto el trato entre las personas.


----------



## retrofit (Sep 15, 2011)

germanmkurylo dijo:


> bueno tengo un dilema ensmble en vero LCD el que lleva el pic 16f84a pero solo el tx sin el pll no logro sacar al aire o sea enganchar en el dial de fm cambie las bobinas desde 0.7 a 1.2 mm y siempre lo mismo varactor que estoy colocando es un mv104 con carga fantasma de 4x200ohm no tengo lectura de voltaje (leo con tester digital) tambien en el 4427 con B en R20 calienta bastntey el segundo no cambie el 4427 tambien l reemplaze con un 2n3866 y sige calentando y no el segundo y tampoco tengo lectura de salida con carga fantasma ni con dipolo
> 
> estas son las fotos si alguien ve algo raro que comente porque no logro que funcione



Al lado del regulador hay una resistencia quemada...

Saludos.


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 15, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Al lado del regulador hay una resistencia quemada...
> 
> Saludos.


si la cambie despues de sacar las fotos pero igual esa parte rectifica y alimenta al PLL


----------



## Marin7878 (Sep 16, 2011)

germanmkurylo dijo:


> bueno tengo un dilema. Ensmble el vero LCD, el que lleva el pic 16f84a pero solo el tx sin el pll. No logro sacar al aire o sea enganchar en el dial de fm, cambie las bobinas desde 0.7 a 1.2 mm y siempre lo mismo. El varactor que estoy colocando es un mv104 con carga fantasma de 4x200ohm no tengo lectura de voltaje (leo con tester digital) tambien en el 4427 con Base en R20 calienta bastnte y el segundo no. Cambie el 4427por si tenia defecto o quemado, tambien lo reemplase con un 2n3866 y tambien calienta y no el segundo, tampoco tengo lectura de salida con carga fantasma ni con dipolo
> 
> estas son las fotos si alguien ve algo raro que comente porque no logro que funcione
> 
> P/D: remplase la anterior placa de fenoitico por una de epoxi (por las dudas) y no ya le estoy por dar vencedor al vero jeje.



Saludos, Mira fijate el la polaridad de los transistores BF, a mi me pasaba lo mismo al principio y no me habia fijado que el reemplazo que consegui no coincidian con el orden de los pines busque en datasheet de cada uno y me di cuenta que ese era el error, chequea y nos comenta....


----------



## Dircio (Sep 16, 2011)

Amigo, no está invertido el diodo que te regula a 7.5v? En que frecuencia quieres entrar? porque de eso depende la posicion de las bobinas y el capacitor  de 22p y el capacitor variable que tienes en el oscilador, si puedes medir en el capacitor de salida hacia el primer transistor metalico, desconecta una pata y mide desde ahí tendras una lectura muy debil y con ayuda de un radio muy cerca de donde estas trabajando,sintoniza la frecuencia, mueve el capacitor variable muy lentamente, junta o separa mas las bobinas y vuelve a buscar tu frecuencia, despues de que oigas un soplido significa que ye entraste al aire, ahora conecta la pata del capacitor y desconecta la alimentacion del ultimo transistor metalico y en la base de este toma la señal para que midas, debes tener mas alta lectura y escucha si todavia estas al aire, si no entras el problema debe estar en el primer transistor de metal o una resistencia confundida por ti, revisa bien el diagrama por eso pasa hasta con el mas experto.
cuando hagas las pruevas de preferencia desconecta la alimentacion de los respectivos transistores para que no te consuman corriente, porque si te carbonizó la resistencia del regulador es posible que tengas algo en corto y te consume mucha corriente.
Saludos.

Hola Raulin, Cuando ya no hay repuestos en el mercado es hora de pensar en el tradicional veronica, es secillo, bonito y muy util para las comunitarias. Armate uno y manda al museo ese PLL, eso hago yo cuando no encuentro repuestos o de plano el fabricante le pasa una lija por ensima de los integrados, hay datos aqui mismo para que fabriques el tuyo, y lo más importante si no encuentras el cristal original, hay modiificaciones muy bien hechas que puedes usar un cristal de 4mhz, ahora si lo quieres con un LCD y toda la cosa, aqui tambien encuentras datos importantes y si de algo te sirve esta informacion, en tugicom venden un PLL con lcd muy pequeño, busca la pagina y ahí encuentras mayor más informacion, No hago comercial con este dato, solo te lo paso para que veas si te sirve y si no un veronica estaría perfecto aunque sea sin lcd.

Saludos amigo.


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 16, 2011)

no lo que paso con esa resistencia fue un error comun salio fallada por eso se calsino tenia los colores al reves me paso con toda esa tanda de 10 resistencias que vienen (asi las venden aca) todas tenian al reves los colores marca ACME je
por eso ahora me tomo el trabajo de medir una por una


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 17, 2011)

Nunca habia escuchado hablar acerca de resistencias con la banda de colores al reves


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 17, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Nunca habia escuchado hablar acerca de resistencias con la banda de colores al reves


enviame un mp privado con tu direccion y te mando las 6 que me kedan


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 17, 2011)

Por fin luego de varias pruebas ya termine el Veronica con LCD, agradeciendo al colega Redfield por la ayuda y el diseño que nos proporciono a todos, a mis amigos del foro;y en este ultimo paso a un amigo que me ayudo a grabar nuevamente el Pic. Todavia sigo armando la ultima version que sacaron del Veronica donde aun tengo algunos problemitas para terminarlo y funcione correctamente.
Aqui publico las fotos de mi montaje. espero les agrade. Ahora me queda armar la etapa de potencia.
Atte YAMIL EDWING NOGALES FERNANDEZ
desde LA PAZ - BOLIVIA


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 17, 2011)

Excelente trabajo Yamil, te felicito sinceramente! Impecable terminación, lástima que aca los componentes son algo dificiles de hayar (hasta lo mas sencillo, como son los condensadores tipo lenteja; y si hay, son carisimos).


----------



## moises calderon (Sep 18, 2011)

Amigo Mumish13, salvo que estes en un lugar muy alejado de Santiago, pero para que no te quedes con las ganas de  realizar tus proyectos, hay una tienda en Argentina, que te envia de manera segura  y sin mucho costo, solicitas presupuesto primeramente, sin animos de hacer propaganda se llama Dicomse (perdon moderadores), saludos


----------



## Dircio (Sep 18, 2011)

Hermoso!! yamil2009, te quedo perfecto.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 18, 2011)

Hola moises, estoy a 1150 KM de Santiago, no conozco de tiendas muy especializadas en RF por allá, salvo Casa Royal que algo tiene, pero no se especializa en RF. Tendre en cuenta lo de Dicomse.

Gracias...


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 18, 2011)

Muchas gracias mumish13 y Dircio por sus comentarios, pero no habria podido sin la ayuda de muchas personas del foro, y claro del creador del circuito el señor Redfield.
Las gracias a todos ellos!
Atte YAMIL NOGALES


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 19, 2011)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Por fin luego de varias pruebas ya termine el Veronica con LCD, agradeciendo al colega Redfield por la ayuda y el diseño que nos proporciono a todos, a mis amigos del foro;y en este ultimo paso a un amigo que me ayudo a grabar nuevamente el Pic. Todavia sigo armando la ultima version que sacaron del Veronica donde aun tengo algunos problemitas para terminarlo y funcione correctamente.
> Aqui publico las fotos de mi montaje. espero les agrade. Ahora me queda armar la etapa de potencia.
> Atte YAMIL EDWING NOGALES FERNANDEZ
> desde LA PAZ - BOLIVIA




usaste bf199 o bf494?


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 19, 2011)

use BF494, como estaba en el circuito original. Tu usas el otro transistor? es mejor con ese?


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 19, 2011)

HOLA AMIGOS DEL FORO, nuevamente yo por aqui para publicar mi ultimo trabajo de ensamble
que gracias a la colaboracion de varios Amigos del Foro y al creador del Diseño Redfield publico las fotos de mi ultimo Veronica que funciona muy Bien, cabe mencionar que use Varicap BB204G y transistores BF494 aunque no parezca en las fotos pues es diferente la disposicion de las patas y que a veces dependiendo yo creo de la marca cambian y dan lugar a confusion en su colocado. El consejo que les doy a todos los que van o estan ya en su montaje es que vean, revisen una y otra vez el montaje, ademas de que graben bien el Microcontrolador pues yo tuve una falla al hacer eso, lastimosamente por que  no conozco mucho de microcontroladores, esta como tarea aprender esa parte.
Saludos a todos
Atentamente desde
La Paz Bolivia
YAMIL NOGALES


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 20, 2011)

bueno estoy nuevamente en camino je aparentemente tenia problemas con el MV104 cambie por uno de los que llevan los sintonizadores de tv para ver y funciona asi que tendre que buscar uno de alguna casa comercial otra cosa que tengo dudas estoy con animos de armar el amplificador con 2sc1971 pero no entiendo las medidas de las bobinas si alguien puede darme una idea agradeceria y si en cuyo caso se pudiera poner 2 para darle un poco mas de 7w mejor


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 20, 2011)

De nada Yamil, pero te doy una sugerencia, trata de acortar las patas de los transistores 2N4427, ya que se podria inducir a autooscilaciones y otros efectos no deseados en la parte amplificadora.

Saludos y no sigas subiendo mas fotos porque me muero de envidia al verlas


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 20, 2011)

aqui presente otras fotos del proyecto funcionando al aire 99.9 falta poner un par de accesorios y pulir el pll pero ya saque al aire un par de hs sin perdida de señal ni interferencias

disculpen la calidad de las fotos pero saque con un nokia 3710 3G no tenia la camara a mano


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 25, 2011)

alguen que pueda modificar el code para reemplazar el LCD x un 7seg.x3??


----------



## J2C (Sep 25, 2011)

Germanmkurylo

Eso seria programar otro "código" para cargar en el µControlador y lleva tiempo y muchas pruebas.

De seguro alguien ha hecho algo asi y lo publico en la Web, con San Google mediante podrías obtener buenos resultados.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 25, 2011)

busque toda la tarde en google pero no hay referencia de las reformas en el codigo y no entiendo ni medio de asamble code


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 26, 2011)

ya solucione lo del LCD 

en unos dias posteo las modificaciones al vero LCD para poner 7 segmentos solamente
para los que armaron el vero normal y kieren ver su frecuencia jejeje
en especial para el amigo de corrientes que tiene frecuenciometro para que no te kedes con las ganas de instalarle una pantallita


----------



## dicksonjo (Sep 27, 2011)

hola amigo...hago una pregunta acerca del veroni.....parami creo q es mejor el original con pll...sin lcd.. q te parece-.......yo lo estoy armando...


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 27, 2011)

los dos funcionan a la perfeccion el lcd me costo mas engachar el pll y tampoco tenia disponible un lcd

ahora estoy modificando un frecuenciometro para meter en ambos pll para darle mas vida al vero de 4Mhz o el lcd con 4 simples 7 segmentos ya que el lcd solo muestra el loock y la frecuencia para mi gusto el vero tradicional con pantalla de 7 segmentos que indique la frecuencia y una escala de leds para medir la salida y el roe

a mi en particular me dieron los dos un dolor de cabeza 
(soy profecional en telefonia RF y demas solo es jovi) pero al final del dia saque ambos andando con buena calidad de sonido y estables aunque tuve que cambiar varios aspectos xq no consegui algunas cosas como los varactores y los 74als74

la web de pira tiene esto http://pira.cz/counter.htm
es otra opcion de tener lector de frecuencia en el vero normal 
de todas maneras estoy trabajando con divisores comunes para oviar el prescaler y el pic si no obtengo resultados cargare este circuiro acoplado al vero


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hola  @germanmkurylo   Sepodria poner entonces ese frecuenciometro en el Veronica clasico? dode se lo conectaria? Y como hiciste los medidores de SALIDA y ROE? puedes mostrarnos?

Atte 
YAMIL


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 28, 2011)

en la semana cuando dejen de traerme tantos telefonos separo todos los componentes y subo fotos
aca tenes algo de info que use 
igual despues paso los pcb estan hechos en PCBWIZARD pero los tengo en mis otras maquinas
http://www.qsl.net/cram/pages/down/SWR_optico.pdf


para los que necesiten calculadoras faciles de ubicar 
http://www.amsat.org.ar/?f=x
algunas:
 Roe+Coax=Perdidas
  Ley de Ohm
  Color Resistencias
  Luna y GEOSats  
  Atenuacion espacial
  Atenuacion espacial
  Longitud de Onda   
  Resonancia
  Bobinas - Inductancia  
  Grid LocatorGrid 
  y hay mas pero ya se me hace demasiado largo


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hola    @germanmkurylo 
Lo que lei dice:
Este medidor es solamente para HF de 1.8 a 30 Mhz…
Seria interezante que se pueda utilizar para FM 87.5 a 108 no crees?
Si le hiciste alguna modificaion ojala puedas publicarla
Gracias
Atte YAMIL


----------



## germanmkurylo (Sep 28, 2011)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Hola    @germanmkurylo
> Lo que lei dice:
> Este medidor es solamente para HF de 1.8 a 30 Mhz…
> Seria interezante que se pueda utilizar para FM 87.5 a 108 no crees?
> ...





si mi estimado hay unas modificaciones por eso dige que (esto es algo de info)
y si en cuanto tenga un segundo libre busco los pcb y esquema de mis otras maquinas y los expongo junto con una foto o si me da la ocaciion un videito


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 28, 2011)

que bueno
Gracias
Estare a la espera


----------



## germanmkurylo (Oct 2, 2011)

alguien armo el codificador con pic 16f84 el que pose un cristal de 20MHz?
bueno les cuento que se me corta (se apaga) luego de un minuto de funcionamiento


----------



## germanmkurylo (Oct 2, 2011)

http://pira.cz/counter.htm
contador para la frecuencia del vero sin lcd
aqui el lector de ROE con led`s
a los mas ingeniosos se les ocurrira como conetar el ultimo led como corto para proteccion del equipo
probado ambos con vero sin lcd y con lcd + 15w


----------



## radium98 (Oct 3, 2011)

germanmkurylo

its me Radium98 in pira.cz forum who did the frequency counter with xtal 16 mhz and u664b prescaler / 64 and it works well i adjoint it to veronica pll


----------



## Marin7878 (Oct 3, 2011)

germanmkurylo dijo:


> alguien armo el codificador con pic 16f84 el que pose un cristal de 20MHz?
> bueno les cuento que se me corta (se apaga) luego de un minuto de funcionamiento



Saludos a todos,  germanmkurylo te comento que yo he armado tres coder estereo con el pic 16f84 y trabaja al 100 % no se corta o se apaga en ningun momento, lo unico que hace es al conectarle la corriente el led enciende intermitente durante 5 seg y luego se apaga y queda operando normalmente...


----------



## germanmkurylo (Oct 3, 2011)

Marin7878 dijo:


> Sañudos a todos,  germanmkurylo te comento que yo he armado tres coder estereo con el pic 16f84 y trabaja al 100 % no se corta o se apaga en ningun momento, lo unico que hace es al conectarle la corriente el led enciende intermitente durante 5 seg y luego se apaga y queda operando normalmente...



pues si tienes razon en lo del led intermitente por 5 segundos eso lo comrobe anteriormente en una placa de pruebas pero cuando pase al montaje funciona asi
enciende el led intermitente (5-10s) sigue funcionando luego de unos minutos plaff se apago el generador y debo desconectarlo esperar y volver a conectar de todas formas voy a cambiar los electoliticos y revisar de nuevo todas las pistas (los integrados y el pic son nuevos )



radium98 dijo:


> germanmkurylo
> 
> its me Radium98 in pira.cz forum who did the frequency counter with xtal 16 mhz and u664b prescaler / 64 and it works well i adjoint it to veronica pll



toda info sera de gran ayuda


----------



## josb86 (Oct 3, 2011)

una pregunta que alcance promedio tiene este veronica de 1W? otra cosa alguien a comprado de la pagina que colocaron en un principio, es me me canse de buscar componentes en mi país, quisiera saber si venden la placa ya ensamblada ó ya viene todo listo para funcionar


----------



## germanmkurylo (Oct 3, 2011)

alcances con 1w jamas probe porque solo me dedico a construir probar y archivar je no soy tecnico electronico asi que no me dedico a construir en cantidad solo si me pide algun amigo con $ en mano para el armado no para venderlo
pero calculo que con una antena 1w deberia llegar unos 200mts o mas 
debes buscar armar el vero sin lcd del PLL xtal 4MHz funciona en la misma calida que el vero LCD tambien podes cambiar los 2N4427 por otros que consigas en tu pais la mayoria de los 74LS y 74F los podes sacar de pc`s antiguas esas 3.11 y placas de videojuegos esos grandes que tienen pantalla de tv
seria caro enviarte los componentes desde argentina pero si el armado se puede comprar del KIT veronica
Creo que viene para ser ensamblado cualquier kit pues ahi esta el chiste de la mano de obra calibracion y ajuste je


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hola @germanmkurylo como te esta yendo con el frecuenciometro para el Veronica sin LCD? tienes mas dados de eso? y en que parte del veronica se conectaria?

Por otro lado PUBLICASTE UN CIRCUITO en el mensaje 881 pero no tengo claro como hacerlo, talvez podrias explicarlo? cual es la funcion del conmutador?

Atte 

YAMIL


----------



## germanmkurylo (Oct 11, 2011)

Tal cual esta en la web de pira lo conectas antes de la potencia.


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 11, 2011)

Y cual es la funcion del conmutador?

Pero ese circuito no puede medir la banda FM de 87.5 Mhz a 108 Mhz verdad como dice en la pagina de PIRA


----------



## germanmkurylo (Oct 11, 2011)

mmm creo que estas confundido conmutador lleva el lector de roe 
el frecuenciometro de pira funciona en la banda que keremos usar puesto que esa es la funcion del prescaler


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 11, 2011)

Disculpa Muchas gracias por la aclaracion.

El frecuenciometro soporta cuanta potencia en su entrada?

Si lo conecto al veronica en su salida directamente al frecuenciometro no sufrira ningun daño mi vero? o el Frecuenciometro, pues creo que dice sencibilidad 10 mV

Y en el medidor de ROE para que sirve el conmutador?

dices que es probado con el vero sin LCD, seria bueno que publiques fotos de eso.

Gracias!

Atte
YAMIL


----------



## ugt (Oct 14, 2011)

hola germanmkurylo.

unaconsulta usted armo el frecuencimetro pira? como funciona, y el prescaler x cuanto divide? agradecido saludos


----------



## nikyn (Oct 15, 2011)

hola, un saludo a todos y todas por aca estoy tratando de armar un transmisor FM, y me llamo mucho la atención este de vero que ustedes dicen por aca, yo arme el transmisor de pira que tiene el TSA5511 y el PIC16F627A, el me funciona digamos a un 90% ya que no logro hacer enganchar el PLL porque no consigo por ninguna parte el cristal de 3.2Mhz o el de 6.4Mhz 
Ya que en mi país es muy difícil conseguir componentes, 
Quisiera comprar el de Vero pero que sea compatible con la LCD si alguno de ustedes venderme uno por favor escríbanme 100% seguro. 
Si alguno de ustedes podría ayudarme se los agradecería realmente este transmisor es mi proyecto final para poder graduarme 
Estoy ya desesperado de tantas pruebas que he realizado y no llego a un buen resultado, si quieren les subo unas fotos del transmisor de pira que logre terminar pero no me hace el cambio de frecuencia interno


----------



## germanmkurylo (Oct 15, 2011)

hola 
mira al principio yo arme todo en 3 placas diferentes y no logre que funque luego (estudie las partes lei demasiado) y entendi que se empieza por alambre fino hasta dar con e bobinado perfecto para cada proyecto tambien tuve problemas con los BF494 no los pude sacar andando use BF199
el baricap use uno de cintonizador de TV que es muy estable ahora tengo funcionando el vero normal con el frec. de pira en una antena de 30mts con una potencia de 45w y no hay como criticarlo
tambien tengo andando el vero lcd pero sin potencia y no lo uso xq se me mesclan emisoras y ya puse pasa bajos y lo mismo tendria que retocoarlo de seguro pero no tengo tiempo asi que empeza tranqui con el proyecto por alambre finos 0.06/7/8 y vas probando las bobinas de 2 espiras


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hola Nikin seria bueno que publiques las fotos de lo que armaste, yo creo que no seria muy dificil enviarte un cristal ahsta tu pais, ya que es muy paqueño, en el mio tampoco es facil, pero buscando lo puede encontrar.

sube tus fotos.

Estimado germanmkurylo yo tengo varias dudas de donde conectar el fdrecuenciometrom no se si podrias explicarnos en que parte del vero se puede conectar, con que tipo de cable, si la medida es bastante fidedigna?

gracias 
atte

YAMIL


----------



## germanmkurylo (Oct 15, 2011)

mañana armo el esquema donde conectar con los detalles de cable


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 15, 2011)

Muchas gracias, ojala subas fotos de tu ensable.
Atte
YAMIL


----------



## nikyn (Oct 16, 2011)

ok yamil2009 estaré subiendo las ultimas fotos el lunes por la noche o el martes, ya que las que tengo aqui son de cuando lo estaba empezando a armar.
si es muy difícil conseguir componentes, muchas de las tiendas que consigo no hacen envíos para Venezuela =(
Germanmkurylo tengo mucha curiosidad por ver el resultado de tu montaje...


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 16, 2011)

Seguimos a la espera del montaje de Germanmkurylo


----------



## nikyn (Oct 17, 2011)

buenas soy yo otra vez, 
Aquí les adjunto las imágenes del tx de pira.cz, que arme
En la pagina podrán ver el esquemático completo, 
Yo estoy usando MV2105 y este me pide BBY40 o BBY31,
El driver Q2 que use fue el c1970 y me piden que utilice el BFG235 o BFG135 pero tampoco los consigo,
El final que tengo es el C1971
mi problema es que solo me da 900mw cuando tendría que ser aproximadamente 5W y aparte no me hace el cambio interno de frecuencia no se engancha el PLL
en las imagenes la potencia no refleja los 900mw porque es una foto vieja


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 18, 2011)

yamil2009 dijo:


> use BF494, como estaba en el circuito original. Tu usas el otro transistor? es mejor con ese?



hola men q +...tengo una duda con respecto al transmisor veronica....mmmm...mi pregunta es ...cual es el tamaño exato para pasarlo a mi baquelita...


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hola Amigo, Bueno Si vas a armar el veronica con LCD con el PIC 16F628A es este el tamaño PCB1 (154 x 120 mm)


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 18, 2011)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Hola Amigo, Bueno Si vas a armar el veronica con LCD con el PIC 16F628A es este el tamaño PCB1 (154 x 120 mm)



No...disculpa amigo...el que quiero armar es el que viene original...es decir...el que viene sin lcd....display.......pero no conozco el  tamaño para imprimirlo...


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 18, 2011)

Veronica clasico las dimensiones son 14 cm x 16.7 cm


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 18, 2011)

dicksonjo dijo:


> No...disculpa amigo...el que quiero armar es el que viene original...es decir...el que viene sin lcd....display.......pero no conozco el  tamaño para imprimirlo...



el q voy a armar es el veronica sin lcd...pero no conozco su tamaño...para imprimirlo...



			
				dicksonjo dijo:
			
		

> el q voy a armar es el veronica sin lcd...pero no conozco su tamaño...para imprimirlo...



gracias...amigo.,...ante todo esto...te hago una pregunta..este veronica clasico...es bueno...es decir me servira para transmitir profesionalmente...


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bueno da buenos resultados, a mi me agrada bastante, tiene buen sonido, pero segun he leido en otros lugares tiene algunas espureas.
Particularmente he armado los 2, yo me inclino mas por el Ultimo veronica es mas presentable por su pantalla LCD


----------



## buitre (Oct 26, 2011)

Hola Sres. del foro.

Tambien me han comentado sobre las espureas, pero todavia no realizado las mediciones. Quiero realizar una consulta, sobre si el veronica con LCD y PIC16F84A realmente cubre toda la banda de FM con los pulsadores, pues el que lo tengo armado solamente esta cubriendo del 88.0MHz hasta 92.5Mhz. y bueno variando el trimmer se logra cubrir las demas frecuencias.

gracias...


----------



## Marin7878 (Oct 26, 2011)

buitre dijo:


> Hola Sres. del foro.
> 
> Tambien me han comentado sobre las espureas, pero todavia no realizado las mediciones. Quiero realizar una consulta, sobre si el veronica con LCD y PIC16F84A realmente cubre toda la banda de FM con los pulsadores, pues el que lo tengo armado solamente esta cubriendo del 88.0MHz hasta 92.5Mhz. y bueno variando el trimmer se logra cubrir las demas frecuencias.
> 
> gracias...



Saludos a todos, Buitre te cuento que los que yo he armado con lcd y el 16f84a me funcionan igual cuando uno sube a baja de frecuencia hay que ajustar de resto todo al 100 %


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 26, 2011)

Tienen toda la razon, pero a mi me parece que el Veronica con LCD con el PIC PIC16F628A es mcho mejor, yo lo arme; y mas o menos tiene unos 8 Mhz de desplazamiento de la frecuencia, donde el PLL engancha pulsando los botones de subir o bajar la frecuencia, pero siempre ajustamdo los trimers para conseguir la mejor salida.
Atte

YAMIL NOGALEs


----------



## zacarini (Nov 12, 2011)

Hola, hola. Duda: en el esquema del veronica con LCD si cambio el cristal de 7.2 por uno de 7.3728 Mhz, será un cambio que afectará mucho al funcionamiento o podría funcionar?....Un saludo.


----------



## J2C (Nov 12, 2011)

Zacarini

En este momento no encuentro el post donde se encuentra el Esquematico al que te refieres, pero por la frecuencia del cristal estoy casi seguro que es el correspondiente al PLL y al cambiarlo por el de 7.3728 MHz te afectara bastante.

Ese cristal de 7.200 MHz es el del PLL con lo cual cualquier cambio provocara que no consigas los Pasos de Frecuencia previstos, sean de 25, 50, 100 ó 200 KHz.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## zacarini (Nov 12, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta, el post es el siguiente:
_diagrama FM LM7001 V1_
Como se ve en la imagen adjunta también

En este tema hay una explicación de Redfield29 muy significativa de lo que pasa al variar el cristal:
_Cambio de cristal._
La cuestión es si con un cristal de 7.3278 (0.1278 Mhz de diferencia) sería tan crítico como parece ser. Un saludo.


----------



## J2C (Nov 12, 2011)

Zacarini

El LM7001 como indica Redfield29 en su post #544 esta dividiendo por 72 con lo cual tu nuevo step/paso de frecuencias seria 101.775 KHz.

Si realizas las cuentas veras que te resultara imposible fijar la frecuencia de tu Tx según la canalización usada y que solo en algunos casos receptores con control automatico de frecuencia se engancharan a tu transmisor.

Por otra parte, el valor que impongas tu no sera un valor aproximado y puede diferir bastante como también lo indico en el post #544 don Redfield29. En el ejemplo por el usado de una frecuencia de 100.0 MHz tu obtendrias una de 101.775 MHz.

Dicho cristal de 7.2 Mhz suele ser usado en algunos sintonizadores de TV con PLL y no suele ser muy dificil de conseguir, tomo como ejemplo Argentina adonde no llegan todos los tipos de componentes.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## yamil2009 (Nov 12, 2011)

Como veras ya los pasos de frecuencia seran un desastre y ya no se podra ajustar exactamente a la frecuencia deseada. mejor consigue nomas uno de 7.2 Mhz

Atte

YAMIL


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 13, 2011)

Tambien los xtal de 7.2 viene en los sintonizadores de radio de equipos normales o cadenas  de sonido, buscalos de dehuese o chatarra, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## necstreet (Nov 15, 2011)

Usted no tiene el cuarzo a 6.400? En el antiguo 5.25 " FDD utilizan cristales a 800 khz. Divisor de tomar de la Q7 4060 ( f/128 6.25kHz = ) Es muy sencillo.... ¡buena suerte!

sn74f74 = KR1533TM2 (russia) work !

veronica pll http://depositfiles.com/files/le4lxf64h


----------



## zacarini (Nov 18, 2011)

Hola de nuevo. Gracias por las respuestas, pero en fin, finalmente he encontrado en una tienda muy habitual de EE.UU. el cristal de 7.2 MHz, será cuestión de esperar. Mientras tanto he realizado ya la placa según esquema en este hilo (con LCD). Veremos como sigue esto. Una cuestión que haría sería que fuente de alimentación le pondría a este circuito (transformador). Un saludo.


----------



## jarod10 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hola.

L5 en el veronica PLL8 1W esta hecha con una resistencia de 1/2W, podrían decirme cual es el valor de ésta y cuantas espiras lleva y/o el calibre del alambre esmaltado utilizado?

Gracias por las respuestas.

Saludo,
Jarod10.


----------



## raulin1966 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dircio dijo:


> Muy buenos aportes.
> Y para los que se nos va hacer dificil armar ese interesante PLL con LCD, aqui tenemos el veronica modificado para 4mhz corregido con los datos y aportes de varios amigos del foro a quienes agradesco con mucho cariño y respeto.
> Aqui esta el archivo en rar que contiene el PCB corregido para el CD4018 con los datos de la pata 4 del 4060.
> Tambien está la cerigrafia del mismo donde aparecen todos los datos de las piezas, tambien corregido y reacomodando algunas piezas para insertar el CD4018
> Gracias otra vez a todos los que intervienieron para tener una opcion mas de este PLL, Yo solo reacomode las piezas para usar el cristal de 4mhz; aclaro estoy por armar uno para ver los resultados, en cuanto tenga algo que comentar al respecto lo hare con gusto y subire fotos tambien.




A todos los que participan subiendo proyectos y diagramas 
les invito a *poner solo el Pais o Bien si son de Chile *a pie de pagina
nada mas que eso 

ya que en Chile debido a la grave y profunda escasez de semiconductores y componentes  practicamente el  90 % de lo que aqui sale no se puede construir en Chile

a todos los chilenos poner " soy de Chile" o formar una agrupacion de electronicos Chilenos para enfrentar la grave y profunda escasez de repuestos y tecnicos


a quien me critico por las mayusculas las puse en miniscula y a color espero no este prohibido 
ya que cuando estaba en el colegio me enseñaron a usar mayusculas en la escritura  es estupida la prohibicion pero bueno son reglas

respecto del pais " no todos lo colocan" observe bien


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 22, 2011)

Estaria buena la idea... yo tengo exactamente ese mismo problema con los semiconductores y piezas :/ y obviamente, soy de chile!


----------



## J2C (Nov 22, 2011)

Mumish13

Algunos sabemos que eres del sur de Chile, pero mira lo que veran los nuevos que entran a este thread:

*mumish13*
Fecha de Ingreso: septiembre-2009
Ubicación: *En Algún Lugar...*
Mensajes: 643

Eso es lo que dice minimamente Raulin1966 para saber si el podrá conseguir los componentes del proyecto que alguien coloque en este thread.

Una forma de ayudarnos es cuando encontremos algun comercio/tienda que tenga un buen surtido de componentes pedir amablemente en el siguiente thread https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/falta-aportes-direcciones-wiki-foro-30427/ que lo agreguen a la lista.

Pasa en todos los paises que nos cuesta conseguir componentes para realizar los proyectos, unos consiguen unos tipos y los demas otros tipos. Siempre tendremos la necesidad de realizar reemplazos y _*probar,probar y probar*_ hasta que logremos hacer funcionar nuestro proyecto, lamentablemente la tecnologia de fabricación avanza muy velozmente y dejan de fabricar los componentes anteriores.


Saludos, JuanKa.-



P.D.: Of Topic, pero para calmar los animos.-


----------



## luisin19 (Nov 22, 2011)

necesito saber donde consigo el Cristal y el LM7001 para hacer el vco con pic 16f628a

y si alguien tiene el circuito Electrico del VCO con Pic 16f628a


----------



## raulin1966 (Nov 22, 2011)

luisin19 dijo:


> necesito saber donde consigo el Cristal y el LM7001 para hacer el vco con pic 16f628a
> 
> y si alguien tiene el circuito Electrico del VCO con Pic 16f628a



ayer 21 de Noviembre *Victronics de Chile *cambio su presentacion en su pagina web
Sacaron mas productos *" aumenta la escasez de repuestos y semiconductores en Chile"*
las resistencias que hay son muy pequeño el stock y no tienen las potencias

*casa Royal* Escasez de semiconductores no hay stock de resistencias y condensadores
nesesarios

*Digicom* escasez de semiconductores " No hay resistencias"

*Vima electronica *si bien han aumentado levemente el stock lo que encuentren lo compraran a precios altisimos vean solo los transistores que no son para nada tan extraños

No muestran los precios para saber algo hay que pinchar producto por producto y esperar
a que tengan ganas de responder  "imaginense cotizar todos los elementos para un proyecto"


En Chile hay escasez severa de insumos y escasez de tecnicos


----------



## luisin19 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hola Yamil...
porfa.`podrias pasarme l ckto electrico del vero con Pic 16f84 y lcd...haber si lo armo..
gracias


----------



## nikyn (Nov 27, 2011)

hola, disculpen tenia tiempo sin escribir pero de casualidad alguien me podría facilitar el correo de Redfield29, ya que quisiera preguntarle algo y no puedo enviarle un privado...


----------



## luisin19 (Dic 3, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Muy ciero moises calderon, a mi parecer el que tiene lcd me parecio mas atractivo por su LCD, mas cencillo devido a que solo llevaba 3 integrados Y la inmensa comodidad de cambiar de frecuencia con solo apretar un pulsador y no tener que recurrir a una tabla y apagar el TX para poder hacerlo. en fin son gustos.
> 
> Aprovecho para suvir una foto el vero con el lcd puesto y un lineal de 18w que arme anoche que me paso exetv para adosarle al vero que por cierto agradezco de su alluda ya que este lineal es muy economico y facil de armar.
> 
> ...


 Hola  amigo..necesito informacion sore el circuito electrico del pll con lcd y pic 16f628a me lo podris proporciona



ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!......por favor podrian subir el circuito electrico del PLL con LCD y PIC16f628a lo arme pero no me funciona por lo que quiero ver el circuito electrico ..quizas no e hecho bien el pcb..gracias


----------



## adrian sala (Dic 4, 2011)

Hola Amigo luisin19

Como veras y habrás leído, el señor Redfield29 nunca subió el esquema de este vero, disculpa pero yo no lo tengo.

Suerte si lo consigues.

Saludos!


----------



## clausalan (Dic 5, 2011)

Hola luisin19,

Subo pcb+hex pic16f628 del circuito con uno Lm7001

Saludo,


----------



## luisin19 (Dic 6, 2011)

Hola  amigo 
Clausalan,gracias por el aporte..te comento que ya arme el vco  funciona el lcd.. y se visualizan los textos....tambien puedo cambiar de frecuencia,pero sale  sale Un Lock..y  no enciende el led  Lock /Un Lock y tampoco el de Salida RF...existe alguna  forma de como ponerlo operativo.....gracias por la ayuda..


----------



## clausalan (Dic 7, 2011)

Hola Luisin19,
Puede armar este funciona mui bien con uno pic16f84.

Saludo,


----------



## luisin19 (Dic 7, 2011)

gracias Clausalan ..por tu aporte ..aun no me sale la etapa del oscilador del VCO con 16f628a...
..tu armastes el del pic 16f628a????......


----------



## lahormiga (Dic 9, 2011)

Perdonen que me desvie un poco del tema, pero es que tengo una duda con un modulo de vernica, se trata del codificador stereo veronica, es que no se si pueda conseguir el cristal de 4.864, con el que funciona, en un documento que encontre dice que la frecuencia de este cristal es dividida por 64 por un 4064 y luego este resultado es dividido por 2 para obtener 38khz... la consulta es... yo tengo un cristal de 38KHz, como puedo adaptarlo al circuito para que me pueda funcional sin necesidad de usar el de 4.864...? si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradesco mucho...


----------



## luisin19 (Dic 9, 2011)

podrias subir el ckto o ducumentacion del codificador stero veronica...para poder ayudarte....solo se tendria que hacer oscilar la de 38khz y dividir por 2 para obtener la de 19khz...no tengo ese ckto para analizar como lo podrias  hacer...


----------



## lahormiga (Dic 10, 2011)

Claro que si... luisin 19, el circuito la verdad no recuerdo de donde lo saque creo que fue aca mismo en el foro... la cuestión es que el cristal con el que trabaja me ha sido imposible de conseguir, y se me hace mas fácil encontrar el de 38KHz de hecho tengo un par por ahi guardados... y me gustaría saber como lo puedo adaptar a este circuito... te agradezco mucho si me puedes ayudar luisin o alguno de los compañeros del foro que conozcan mas que yo de este tema...



yo se que me estoy desviando un poco del tema pero, no tanto por que estoy seguro que algunos compañeros de l foro quieren tener funcionando un buen codificador de stereo y he sabido que este circuito de veronica funciona muy bien, ademas por ahi tengo también la tarjeta procesadora de audio de veronica que es un compresor limitador también de muy buena calidad, estoy diseñando el impreso apenas lo tenga listo lo subo para que lo armen, con el esquema y todo... los componentes son muy fáciles de conseguir...
Saludos desde Colombia....


----------



## zacarini (Dic 16, 2011)

Hola a todos. He terminado mi veronica-LCD (con Pic 16f84) y, como suponía, hay problemas. Lo primero es decir que he puesto los varicap BB109, con un trimmer de 20pF, y me custa mucho sintonizar el VCO, pero muy mucho, y cada vez que enciendo el equipo tengo que resintonizar....todo esto con el pll desconectado, porque cuando lo conecto, en los primeros dos o tres segundos se escucha pero enseguida se desvanece la señal, es decir, no hay forma de que enganche. Ya he probado cambiando el condensador de 33 pf por uno de 12 y otro de 68 pF, pero sigo con los mismos problemas de conexión, y supongo que el problema del pll será por otra cosa...Un saludo.


----------



## Dircio (Dic 16, 2011)

lahormiga dijo:


> Claro que si... luisin 19, el circuito la verdad no recuerdo de donde lo saque creo que fue aca mismo en el foro... la cuestión es que el cristal con el que trabaja me ha sido imposible de conseguir, y se me hace mas fácil encontrar el de 38KHz de hecho tengo un par por ahi guardados... y me gustaría saber como lo puedo adaptar a este circuito... te agradezco mucho si me puedes ayudar luisin o alguno de los compañeros del foro que conozcan mas que yo de este tema...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hola amigo, podrias utilizar un circuito integrado diferente para tu cristal de 38khz por ejemplo JRC2035D, asi con 1 solo circuito y ese cristal obtienes todo. Voy a buscar en mi archivo ese circuito y lo subo, yo arme uno con eso.
Y por otro lado si no es mucho pedir que subas el diagrama del compresor veronica porque recien armè uno y tengo algunos problemas. te agradecerè bastante amigo.


----------



## djxander (Dic 16, 2011)

denme informacion un poco mas de las bobinas del pll veronica donde indiquen bien como hacerlas, gracias


----------



## Dircio (Dic 16, 2011)

Dircio dijo:


> Hola amigo, podrias utilizar un circuito integrado diferente para tu cristal de 38khz por ejemplo JRC2035D, asi con 1 solo circuito y ese cristal obtienes todo. Voy a buscar en mi archivo ese circuito y lo subo, yo arme uno con eso.
> Y por otro lado si no es mucho pedir que subas el diagrama del compresor veronica porque recien armè uno y tengo algunos problemas. te agradecerè bastante amigo.


 
Ok amigo aqui tienes el archivo del circuito que puedes verlo con PCB Wizard, en el lugar donde aparece el led rojo vá el cristal de 38 kz, yo puse ese led porque mi cristal es del tipo cilindro pequeño, Espero te sirva y estoy en espera del diagrama y todo lo que puedas del compresor veronica, para terminar el mío. Gracias y saludos.

Dircio





djxander dijo:


> denme informacion un poco mas de las bobinas del pll veronica donde indiquen bien como hacerlas, gracias


 
Tus bobinas son como sigue:
En un tubo de antena telescópica de los radios o en brocas busca unas de 4.5, 5, 5.5 y 6 milímetros para enrrollar los alabres de cobre, ya sea esmaltado o sin ella.

L1= 6 bobinas de 2 vueltas cada una en broca de 5 milímetros.
L2= 6 vueltas alambre 22awg sobre una broca de apenas 3 milímetros.
L3= 3 vueltas con alambre de 1milímetros en broca de 5.5milímetros.
L4= 4 vueltas con alambre de 1milímetros en broca de 4.5milímetros
L5= 5 vueltas con alambre de 1milímetros en broca de 6milímetros.
L6= 5 vueltas con alambre de 1milímetros en broca de 6milímetros.
L7= 5 vueltas con alambre de 1milímetros en broca de 6milímetros.

Espero haberte sido util hoy porque es mi primer obra buena del día, Saludos

Dircio


----------



## djxander (Dic 16, 2011)

gracias amigo dircio me ayudastes mucho


----------



## zacarini (Dic 17, 2011)

Hola de nuevo. Pongo fotos de mi veronica, pero como digo, estoy sin idea de por donde tirar, enciendo el equipo con el pll y durante  1 segundo se escucha en el receptor pero se pierde la señal, sin conectar el pll se escucha muy bien la señal durante 15 o 20 segundos pero luego también se va difuminando hasta desaparecer, aunque la señal sigue operativa en el receptor...he revisado todo, cambiado todo los componetes "gordos": "2n4427, 74ALS86, LM7001, varicaps, incluso el zener de 7,5 v que he visto se calentaba demasiado y lo he cambiado por uno de 5 w qu está soldado en la parte posterior de la placa, por eso no sale en las imagenes. Los 2N4427 se calientan bastante pero imagino que será porque estoy emitiendo sin carga....Alguna idea del problema? Un saludo.


----------



## zacarini (Dic 17, 2011)

Bien, parece que he encontrado el problema, en la entrada de audio tenía el Pot demasiado alto y la señal se cargaba el transistor 558, he bajado el Pot (a la mitad más o menos) y tengo una señal estupenda. Tengo que decir que he realizado pruebas y el veronica engancha en todas las frecuencias que le he puesto en el display....pero sigue poniendo el mensaje de "unlock" y el diodo LED de Lock está apagado (no he probado si está OFF puesto que sale el mensaje en el display). El diodo de RF no se enciende para nada, aunque imagino que sin antena es complicado. Al respecto he de decir que sin antena ni carga ficticia (solo un trozo de cable RG58) he alcanzado bastante distancia, pero no puedo tenerlo mucho tiempo encendido por la temperatura excesiva que alcanzan los 2N4427. Un saludo.


----------



## djxander (Dic 17, 2011)

he leido todo y quisiera saber sobre el impreso que ya esta modifica con 4mhz solo hay que hacer la plaqueta en baquela y soldar los componentes y ya o hay que modificarle halgo mas???????? ya estoy a punto de conseguir todo para montarlo hecho y probado asi que espero me ayuden y me respondan gracias


----------



## jarod10 (Dic 17, 2011)

Hola.

Zacarini: Si vas a probar y/o ajustar cualquier transmisor y/o excitador de RF debes colocarle una carga fantasma ó ficticia de 50 Ohmios, de lo contrario corres el riesgo de estropear en transistor final. no puedes ajustarlo con la antena, ya que esta tambien debe estar cortada y sintonizada a la frecuencia del transmisor para un optimo desempeño y transferencia de energía a ésta. Una vez que tengas ajustado el transmisor con la carga fantasma procedes a ajustar la antena con un medidor de ondas directas y reflejadas.

Verifica que los diodos led´s no tengan la polaridad invertida.

Saludos, Jarod10.


----------



## zacarini (Dic 19, 2011)

Hola de nuevo. El tema pll me está entusiasmando. Logro conectar, como se ve en la priemra figura, pero se escucha mucho ruido de fondo, como si la masa estuviese en contacto con algo y de repente el pll se desengancha (figura 2) y ya queda fuera de sintonia. Tengo que volver a encender para que resintonice, pero vuelve a pasar lo mismo. He revisado todos los contactos, pero seguro, seguro, que el problema viene de ahí. La solución siempre es más sencilla de lo que a veces pensamos. Si acaso pregunto por si fuese otra cosa. Un saludo.


----------



## Dircio (Dic 19, 2011)

djxander dijo:


> he leido todo y quisiera saber sobre el impreso que ya esta modifica con 4mhz solo hay que hacer la plaqueta en baquela y soldar los componentes y ya o hay que modificarle halgo mas???????? ya estoy a punto de conseguir todo para montarlo hecho y probado asi que espero me ayuden y me respondan gracias


 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-1-vatio-veronica-10653/index36.html
Sique este hilo, es la ultima actualizacion que se hiso y asi es como quedó finalmente, el integrado insertado como debe ser. Hay otros, pero este quedó más bonito, es correcto como está. Si sigues el hilo de Dircio podras bajar varios datos e imagenes que te servirán.
No olvides que todas las aportaciones de todos, son sumamente importantes para tu proyecto porque hemos andado un largo camino y aprendimos mucho, yo solo aprendí y aporté en agradecimiento a todos.

Feliz Navidad!!! Me voy de vacaciones, Un abrazo a todos y Feliz año 2012. Desde México que aunque esté plagado de delincuencia, :enfadado:nos arriesgamos a salir ojalá cuando regrese a casa ya se haya acabado todo y podamos vivir en paz.


----------



## lahormiga (Feb 10, 2012)

Dircio dijo:


> Hola amigo, podrias utilizar un circuito integrado diferente para tu cristal de 38khz por ejemplo JRC2035D, asi con 1 solo circuito y ese cristal obtienes todo. Voy a buscar en mi archivo ese circuito y lo subo, yo arme uno con eso.
> Y por otro lado si no es mucho pedir que subas el diagrama del compresor veronica porque recien armè uno y tengo algunos problemas. te agradecerè bastante amigo.



Perdona la demora amigo Dircio pero la ocupaciones no medejaban ay ademas estuve de vacaciones largas pero aqui estoy de nuevo... el archivo que te envio es de unas tesis de grado de alguien de aca de colombia, me parecio interesante es una publicacion libre, asi que no hay problemas a demas los circuitos son casi todos de veronica ahi se encuentra la targeta procesadora de audio compresor... gracias por tu aporte no lo he visto todavia pero ya me pong en eso espero te sirva esta info...


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Feb 27, 2012)

Un saludo nuevamente a todos,  les entrego otro aporte de mi parte ahora es con el pcb para el Vero con el Pic 16F84A, con ciertas mejoras que podrán apreciar, también tienen el pcb y el posicionamiento de los componentes de 2 Codificadores.  Espero les pueda servir, hasta pronto.


----------



## buitre (Mar 24, 2012)

Hola amigos

estuve revisando la salida de PD2 del LM7001, pues al haber enganche tengo salida de 5V. y esto a su vez debe pasar por el 74ls86, para activar  la base del BC548A, llegando a encender el led, todo esto en hardwware armado.
Sin embargo en el circuito no se enciende el led, obtengo en la salida del 74ls86 cero logico...si alguien me puede ayudar, se los agradecere

saludos


----------



## kennyme (Abr 12, 2012)

hola buenas noches tengan todos soy nueva en este foro lo eh leído ya muchas veces y empece a construir mi transmisor con el pic16F84A, me parece un proyecto maravilloso y lo mejor es que ya lo tengo listo luego les mostrare mis fotos, mi transmisor le hice unas modificaciones con respecto a la dificultad de conseguir los componentes.
Sin embargo este me funciona logro escuchar mi transmisión pero tengo una duda ustedes dicen que el Q3 (BC558A) debería tener una voltaje entre (3 a 5) y yo tengo un voltaje de 8.94V y no logro hacer que este baje aun moviendo el CV1 del oscilador este no me altera el voltaje pero si me varia la frecuencia y otra cosa al presionar los pulsadores no me hace ninguna variante de sobre la frecuencia.

Por favor les agradecería un poco de su tiempo y así poderme brindar su ayuda, luego les digo las modificaciones de componentes que le hice y en lo que pueda les mostrare mis fotos de mi Tx...


----------



## kennyme (Abr 15, 2012)

hola Yamil pero aun no puedo mandar MP soy nueva y me faltan mensajes =(
Gracias por tu respuesta, hice el montaje del tx con lcd y pic16f84a, los cambios que utilice fueron los siguientes el varicap use 2 mv2105, Q4 y Q5 use C1970, Q3 BC327, todos condensadores variables que estoy utilizando son de color marrón de 3 patitas le quite la parte donde va el 78L05 porque utilice una fuente de computadora los alimente por separado 12v y 5v.

por alguna razón no me da el cambio de frecuencia con los pulsadores y el voltaje en el Q3 es de 8.95V y no varia absolutamente nada cuando muevo el trimer del oscilador, otra cosa es que el led amarillo siempre esta encendido y el led verde no me enciende para nada =( agradezco tu ayuda aportada


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 16, 2012)

Kennyme, un gusto saludarte y espero poder ayudarte, en primer lugar, antes de  colocar el integrado PLL, debes logar que l VCO, funcione en toda la banda FM, esto con el Trimmer que tienes junto a las bobinas, una vez que hayas logrado que el oscilador trabaje desde los 88 hasta los 108, ya puedes instalar el  LM7001, programas, digamos la frecuencia 100.1, luego hay un  botón que dice set, debes presionar este para fijar la frecuencia, una vez logrado esto,  con el trimmer del VCO,  vas girando lentamente, hasta lograr el enganche y se encienda  el led de lock, y te muestre en la pantalla que  ya esta  enganchado, una vez que has logrado todo esto, procedes a sintonizar las etapas finales hasta lograr la máxima potencia, me olvidaba  indicarte, que siempre que hagas estas pruebas, instales en la salida de antena , si es que dispones de una carga de 50 Ohms, o en todo caso sueldes una resistencia de 47 Ohms  1 vatio en los terminales  de salida RF,para evitar dañar tu transistor de salida; cualquier duda estoy a tu disposición y en lo que pueda ayudarte, saludos


----------



## kennyme (Abr 16, 2012)

hola moises calderon gracias por tu tiempo, realmente no me eh fijado que tanto recorre la banda de FM, pero si se que me recorre un buen trazo, mi transmisor al momento de encender arranca en 102.5M le bajo la frecuencia a 100M como debería ser por defaut pero igualmente no me enciende el led verde, otra cosa solo tiene 2 botones frecuencia + y -, no ubico cual es el de set  
Le eh sintonizado los trimmers de potencia al máximo, y siempre lo eh encendido con una carga que le construí.
Imagino que tendré que mover el trimmer muy lentamente y esperar un poco por cada movimiento a ver si este me logra encender el led verde de enganche?
el voltaje de 8.95V en el Q3 me interfiere en algo con lo que me respecta el enganche? en caso tal que así fuera como podría bajarle ese voltaje?


----------



## tiago (Abr 18, 2012)

viczea2002 dijo:


> *Colegas:*
> *Alli va el PCB (Las pistas), en cuanto a la lista de componentes lo pueden sacar del diagrama que se subio en el envio anterior; finalmente, respecto al programa del PIC el colega REDFIELD29 lo subira en el transcurso de hoy.*
> 
> 
> *EDITADO: Se agrega la lista de componentes*



Hola, Hablas de que el alambre para las bobinas es Nº 18, ¿A que corresponde en milimetros?

Saludos.


----------



## Marin7878 (Abr 18, 2012)

Hola tiago el equivalente del alambre awg 18 es 1.02 mm, saludos....


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 18, 2012)

oops,perdon kennyme, en realidad esa tarjeta no trae el boton set, tienes que revisar  los varicaps, tambien tiene mucho que ver el trimmer que va  junto a las bobinas del oscilador,seria ideal si pudieras subir fotos de tu  tarjeta, como te indicaba en el MP, que te envie, saludos


----------



## kennyme (Abr 19, 2012)

hola Moises, de nuevo aquí les adjuntos 2 imágenes de mi tarjeta y de mi vatimetro que estoy utilizando, también aprovecho la oportunidad de preguntarles para saber si alguien sabe como utilizarlo para hacer la medición de la potencia de salida de mi transmisor.
muchas gracias.
como pueden ver le quite el 7085 y le conecte la fuente de 5v directamente luego del puente


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 20, 2012)

Hola kennyme, te sugiero que veas este post : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-pll-redfield29-ver-2-0-a-70009/     porque se han modificado algunos componentes, para mejorar el circuito que ensamblaste, saludos


----------



## kennyme (Abr 23, 2012)

un saludo para todos por aca, ya revise el post:  Transmisor FM, PLL (Redfield29) ver.2.0, y me parece muy interesante pero por los momentos estoy terminando este. gracias por el dato 
saben me puse a hacer algunas pruebas de voltajes y ajustes en los trimmer y mi transmisor logro enganchar pero por poco tiempo.
Otra cosita es que me hizo el enganche luego de un rato que estuve sin hacerle nada el cual no entendí porque me engancho  y mucho menos entendí el porque se desengancho =( y no volvió a enganchar más esta media rara la cosa ^^,


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 23, 2012)

Consíguete un frecuencimetro amigo, porque por lo que leo, ese oscilador está totalmente fuera de banda, saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 24, 2012)

Kennyme, al sugerirte que revises los post indicados, no lo hice con la intención que hagas otra tarjeta, solo que revises el diagrama, y en la versión actualizada con los 3 integrados, el amigo Redfield, hizo cambios de algunos valores en los componentes, también me uno a  la sugerencia de Em4zz; luego , quizas al  grabar el Pic, omitiste algo;  al cambiar de frecuencia deberias ver cambios en el voltaje que va al VCO, saludos


----------



## Dircio (Abr 25, 2012)

Hola Kennyme:
Tiene mucha razon Em4zz y Moises, primero poner el oscilador en el rango comercial 88 a 108Mhz; si no le pones atención a esto, dificilmente podras enganchar con ningun PLL, es por eso que parece que te engancha y luego ya no, está totlamnte fuera de rango.

Saludos Em4zz amigo mio.


----------



## vlayo (May 2, 2012)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Hare la campaña para armarme ahora mi propio tx de 7W con el C1971 (El de más potencia que haya logrado sacar en mi ''historia'' jeje)... Es probable que vaya a santiago y pase al Casaroyal para comprar los componentes... Claro que lo que me falta es un Choque de RF de 1uH de esos que son azules redondos con dos puntitos arriba y uno al costado (de patas axiales)... ademas de un diodo varicap y un capacitor de 3,3pF.
> 
> El 2SC1971 saca 7W con entrada de 150 - 200mW, ideal con el uso del 2SC2053 que solo necesita 4mW !
> 
> ...



DavidGuetta tengo una pregunta yo tengo un 2n2219a de motorola y tengo el c1971 como puedo conectarlos para sacar al menos 5 w yo tengo el diagrama de ambos por separado, subo el diagrama del 2n2219a. muchas gracias


----------



## Em4zzz (May 2, 2012)

Aca vuelvo a dejar nuevamente en el foro este fantastico lineal 7 watts OUT, 1.2 watts IN. Esta super recontra provado este lineal.
"Usen el buscador chicos por favor".:
 Saludos Em4zzz


----------



## vlayo (May 3, 2012)

Em4zzz dijo:


> Aca vuelvo a dejar nuevamente en el foro este fantastico lineal 7 watts OUT, 1.2 watts IN. Esta super recontra provado este lineal.
> "Usen el buscador chicos por favor".:
> Saludos Em4zzz



gracias por los archivos Em4zzz, una pregunta puedo excitarlo con un 2n2219a o cual me recomiendas lo que pasa es que tengo el transistor c1971, pero me falta la parte del excitador, tambien este c1971 lo pienso amplificar con un blf177.

saludos desde colombia.


----------



## Em4zzz (May 3, 2012)

Hola amigo, el transistor que uses, tiene que ser de 1.5 w como mucho, para exitar el 2sc1971, el 2n4427 anda bien para esta aplicacion, y con el 2sc1971 andas barbaro para exitar el BLF177.


----------



## vlayo (May 3, 2012)

Em4zzz dijo:


> Hola amigo, el transistor que uses, tiene que ser de 1.5 w como mucho, para exitar el 2sc1971, el 2n4427 anda bien para esta aplicacion, y con el 2sc1971 andas barbaro para exitar el BLF177.



Em4zzz muchas gracias por la recomendacion yo tengo un 2n4427 que compre hace unos meses, tengo que buscar algun diagrama de 1 vatio que use el 2n4427. 
saludos

 encontre este que usa el 2n3866 que se puede reemplazar por el 2n4427 pero yo tengo el bf199 no se si se pueda reemplazar por los dos primeros(BF494 y BF200).



Quiero agradecer a todos las personas de este foro pues he aprendido bastante sobre RF.

un abrazo desde Colombia.


----------



## Em4zzz (May 3, 2012)

BF494 = BF199 ES VALIDO
2N4427 = 2N3866 ES VALIDO
        Saludos


----------



## kennyme (May 4, 2012)

hola, buenas noche a todos por acá gracias a la colaboración de mucho de ustedes eh avanzado en mi vero con lcd, y no entiendo el porque si eh usado el 2n3866, nte346 y no me daban nada de vatiaje por los momentos estoy usando 2 transistores c1970 lo maximo que le logre sacar fue 250mw, los transistores los eh montado en parejas del mismo tipo.
ahora veo el amplificador de Em4zzz y me parece interesante ya que tengo 1 c1971 pero tengo una duda eh buscado como loca ese tipo de ferrita con 6 huecos pero nada que logro conseguirlas logre encontrar una con 2 orificios tipo tubular, otras tipo toroidal y unas con 2 orificios tubular pero un poco anchas y por ultimo unas que parecen un diodo de 1 solo orificio, y me pregunto si alguno de este tipo de ferrita me funcionaria para hacer esa bobina de choke la famosa vk200


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 4, 2012)

vlayo dijo:


> DavidGuetta tengo una pregunta yo tengo un 2n2219a de motorola y tengo el c1971 como puedo conectarlos para sacar al menos 5 w yo tengo el diagrama de ambos por separado, subo el diagrama del 2n2219a. muchas gracias



Hola! lo que podrias hacer con tu 2N2219A Motorola es hacer Este Transmisor y luego utilizar Este diagrama de un Ampli con el 2SC1971. Es imposible que el primer circuito del transmisor con 2N2219A logre sacar 4W, el transistor no tiene caracteristicas como para poder trabajar a esa potencia. Puede que se logren unos 500mW (0.5W) con facilidad, pero no potencias como 4W. Dicha potencia que enuncié es mas que suficiente como para excitar el 2SC1971 y sacarle 5 a 6 Watts (todo esto asumiendo que el amplificador va a tener 10dB de ganancia).

Espero que esta ayuda sea de provecho para todos ustedes.

Saludos


----------



## vlayo (May 5, 2012)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Hola! lo que podrias hacer con tu 2N2219A Motorola es hacer Este Transmisor y luego utilizar Este diagrama de un Ampli con el 2SC1971. Es imposible que el primer circuito del transmisor con 2N2219A logre sacar 4W, el transistor no tiene caracteristicas como para poder trabajar a esa potencia. Puede que se logren unos 500mW (0.5W) con facilidad, pero no potencias como 4W. Dicha potencia que enuncié es mas que suficiente como para excitar el 2SC1971 y sacarle 5 a 6 Watts (todo esto asumiendo que el amplificador va a tener 10dB de ganancia).
> 
> Espero que esta ayuda sea de provecho para todos ustedes.
> 
> Saludos



muchas gracias DavidGuetta, tengo varios 2n2219a y voy  a armar los dos a ver cómo me va.


----------



## vlayo (May 6, 2012)

vlayo dijo:


> muchas gracias DavidGuetta, tengo varios 2n2219a y voy  a armar los dos a ver cómo me va.



Bueno una pregunta se pueden diseñar en un impreso los dos circuitos o ustedes que me recomiendan y si es por separado para unirlos que coaxial usar,  yo tengo rg174 de 50 Ohm no sé si ese sirve, otra cosa los condensadores variables que pude conseguir son de 0-50pF
o puedo conseguir también de 12-70pF y para el amplificador con c1971 dice que deben ser de 10-60pF no se si los anteriores me sirvan.

Muchas gracias de antemano a los señores DavidGuetta y Em4zzz por sus respuestas.
saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 7, 2012)

kennyme dijo:


> hola, buenas noche a todos por acá gracias a la colaboración de mucho de ustedes eh avanzado en mi vero con lcd, y no entiendo el porque si eh usado el 2n3866, nte346 y no me daban nada de vatiaje por los momentos estoy usando 2 transistores c1970 lo maximo que le logre sacar fue 250mw, los transistores los eh montado en parejas del mismo tipo.
> ahora veo el amplificador de Em4zzz y me parece interesante ya que tengo 1 c1971 pero tengo una duda eh buscado como loca ese tipo de ferrita con 6 huecos pero nada que logro conseguirlas logre encontrar una con 2 orificios tipo tubular, otras tipo toroidal y unas con 2 orificios tubular pero un poco anchas y por ultimo unas que parecen un diodo de 1 solo orificio, y me pregunto si alguno de este tipo de ferrita me funcionaria para hacer esa bobina de choke la famosa vk200


 
Si ese choke VK200 es tan famoso debería ser fácil conseguirlo... para mi ya es cuento de los diagramas jeje. Si la función es de choke, podes usar cualquiera de las ferritas que conseguiste.


----------



## vlayo (May 9, 2012)

Em4zzz dijo:


> Aca vuelvo a dejar nuevamente en el foro este fantastico lineal 7 watts OUT, 1.2 watts IN. Esta super recontra provado este lineal.
> "Usen el buscador chicos por favor".:
> Saludos Em4zzz



hola Em4zzz, te cuento que realice el lineal con el Sprin Layout y pongo los archivos para que los mires y me cuentes que piensas.
gracias 

saludos


----------



## J2C (May 9, 2012)

Vlayo

Las bobinas del filtro pasabajos de salida están _muy mal colocadas_, jamás en RF se colocan las bobinas en *forma axial* por que acoplaran entre ellas y dejaran de cumplir la función para la cual las has colocado (salvo que cada una de ellas tenga su propio blindaje).

Revisa el layout del cualquier Veronica y fijate que las colocan *perpendiculares *con respecto a la próxima anterior y/ó posterior.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## vlayo (May 9, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Vlayo
> 
> Las bobinas del filtro pasabajos de salida están _muy mal colocadas_, jamás en RF se colocan las bobinas en *forma axial* por que acoplaran entre ellas y dejaran de cumplir la función para la cual las has colocado (salvo que cada una de ellas tenga su propio blindaje).
> 
> ...



JuanKa. muchas gracias por tu comentario te agradezco pues estoy aprendiendo sobre RF, pdria realizarlo como en esta imagen? tambien saque una de un amplificador abajo pongo la imagen.
http://broadcastconcepts.com/filsyn/filter1.jpg
gracias


----------



## J2C (May 9, 2012)

Vlayo

La de Broadcast Concepts indudablemente funciona perfecto, son filtros comerciales y supongo que ellos deben tener instrumental para probarlas.


En cambio los electrónicos aficionados/estudiantes no contamos con el instrumental adecuado y siempre nos quedarán dudas. En ese caso los mas usual es construirlos con la forma geométrica de disposición de las bobinas que muestra el archivo *.jpg que anexaste.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## vlayo (May 9, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Vlayo
> 
> La de Broadcast Concepts indudablemente funciona perfecto, son filtros comerciales y supongo que ellos deben tener instrumental para probarlas.
> 
> ...



JuanKa muchas gracias de nuevo tengo una pregunta pienso unir el c1971 con u blf177, como muestra las imagenes todos dos tienen filtro, yo podria suprimir el filtro del c1971 y solo usar el que tiene el amplificador con blf177?
muchas gracias.


----------



## J2C (May 9, 2012)

Vlayo

Poder, podés suprimir el filtro del 2SC1971.

La verdad es que dejandolo te aseguras de entregarle una señal más pura en la banda que deseas transmitir al BLF177 y son mejoras en cuanto a la interferencias (en la banda de TV) que podrías provocar en el área próxima (casas vecinas) desde donde transmitiras ya que saldras en antena com 150W.

Solo depende de ti, también puedes omitirlo al principio y luego con tiempo realizarlo y probar las diferencias. 



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## vlayo (May 9, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 72476


J2C dijo:


> Vlayo
> 
> Poder, podés suprimir el filtro del 2SC1971.
> 
> ...



muchas gracias por la recomendación, voy a modificar el filtro del c1971 y subo las imagenes a ver que me dices.

mil gracias un abrazo desde colombia.





J2C dijo:


> Vlayo
> 
> Poder, podés suprimir el filtro del 2SC1971.
> 
> ...



hola de nuevo JuanKa modifique la forma del filtro lo tome de un amplificador que encontre, subo imagenes.


----------



## J2C (May 9, 2012)

Vlayo

Esa forma en que has colocado las bobinas es a la que yo describi como perpendicular con la anterior y posterior, es la forma tipica que suelen montarlas siempre.

Ahora solo te queda hacer la PCB, las bobinas, montar todo y probar.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## vlayo (May 9, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Vlayo
> 
> Esa forma en que has colocado las bobinas es a la que yo describi como perpendicular con la anterior y posterior, es la forma tipica que suelen montarlas siempre.
> 
> ...



JuanKa muchas gracias por todos tus comentarios a sido de gran ayuda.

Un abrazo desde colombia.


----------



## Em4zzz (May 13, 2012)

Muy lindo quedo el filtro chicos, yo igualmente nunca las monté como se veia en la foto, sino que las ponia de la forma que el filtro debe ser, "o sea no enfrentadas" pero quedo hermoso el diseño, Gracias.


----------



## vlayo (May 14, 2012)

Em4zzz dijo:


> Muy lindo quedo el filtro chicos, yo igualmente nunca las monté como se veia en la foto, sino que las ponia de la forma que el filtro debe ser, "o sea no enfrentadas" pero quedo hermoso el diseño, Gracias.



Bueno pues gracias a ustedes por sus comentarios y aportes que han sido de gran utilidad y despejaron muchas dudas que tenia.

también subo los archivos del amplificador mencionado, que lo elabore con Sprint Layout.

un abrazo


----------



## vlayo (May 16, 2012)

Redfield29 dijo:


> Respondiendo a la pregunta del colega Gusy180662, cada vez que se cambia la frecuencia, una rutina del programa guarda este valor en la memoria eeprom del microcontrolador, de manera que al apagarlo y encenderlo nuevamente no se pierde la frecuencia grabada.
> 
> Aprovecho el post para publicar unas fotos del Verónica modificado con LM7001, construido por nuestro amigo Em4zzz. Felicitaciones por el ensamblaje del vero, quedó Ok.



Hola amigo Redfield29 y Em4zzz. estoy interesado en este verónica modificado he leído y a muchas personas no le funciona bien y quisiera saber si me pudieras regalar los archivos del verónica modificado que les funciono bien, lo que pasa es que el pcb tengo que mandarlo a hacer y no quiero perder el dinero del diseño.
muchas gracias 

saludos





Redfield29 dijo:


> Respondiendo a la pregunta del colega Gusy180662, cada vez que se cambia la frecuencia, una rutina del programa guarda este valor en la memoria eeprom del microcontrolador, de manera que al apagarlo y encenderlo nuevamente no se pierde la frecuencia grabada.
> 
> Aprovecho el post para publicar unas fotos del Verónica modificado con LM7001, construido por nuestro amigo Em4zzz. Felicitaciones por el ensamblaje del vero, quedó Ok.



Hola amigo Redfield29 y  Em4zzz estoy interesado en este verónica modificado he leído y a muchas personas no le funciona bien y quisiera saber si me pudieras regalar los archivos del verónica modificado que te funciono bien, lo que pasa es que el pcb tengo que mandarlo a hacer y no quiero perder el dinero del diseño.
otra cosa he visto en uno de los diagramas que el circuito usa dos 2n4427  si los cambio por dos 2n2219 lograre sacarle 500mW para alimentar un c1971? o el c1971 aguanta hasta 1w?

muchas gracias 

saludos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/226819/


----------



## tercules (Jul 4, 2012)

Bueno disculpen amigos a los que me escribieron  no pude contestarles debido por motivo de salud.  Bien amigos  he estado trabajando estos días porque tenia tiempo  y modifique el Pll del amigo  Redfield29 .ahora el   pll tiene 2 cuerpos uno para el display y sus 4 pulsadores lo puse  aparte  para que se instale  en caja  del transmisor se pueda manipular la frecuencia desde 85.5MHZ a 108MHZ  y también  lo modifique el pll verónica  por otro aquí subo algunas  fotos todavía  me falta darle algunos retoques ya lo subiré pronto el PCB .espero que no se moleste el autor.


----------



## hereclit (Ago 9, 2012)

Saludo. ¿Puede alguien ayudarme con el capturador de esquemas del archivo. O BRD. LAY Verónica 1 vatio PLL? muchas Gracias


----------



## ugt (Ago 9, 2012)

hola!!! se ve bien tercules solo fata ver el pcb lo puedes subir acá a foro saludos


----------



## tercules (Ago 11, 2012)

En esta oportunidad subo los archivos concernientes al pll, que subí las fotos .saludos


----------



## ugt (Ago 12, 2012)

gracias tercules coméntanos que haces con la botonera del pic, ò que menú trae el pic??? saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 13, 2012)

tercules, tendras el diagrama de ese transmisor?


----------



## ugt (Ago 13, 2012)

queremos el diagrama!!! queremos el diagrama !!!!! por favor!! por favor!! diagrama de ese transmisor


----------



## tercules (Ago 13, 2012)

estos dias subire el diagrama mas las indicacion de calibra.saludos


----------



## ugt (Ago 14, 2012)

gracias


----------



## tercules (Ago 16, 2012)

Amigos del foro  estoy subiendo  los archivos concernientes al pll .  El diagrama no subo porque formatee  mi maquina hace 1 mes atrás por causa de unos virus  y borre por accidente la carpeta donde estaban alojados   el trabajo de los pll y otros archivos. Solamente les indico que al planchar y hacer  el pcb  , pongan los componentes de acuerdo al dibujo .esa placa trabaja al 100%  . Ya cuando disponga de tiempo hare otro diagrama  y lo subiré. Suerte a todos los que realicen este pll.


----------



## ugt (Ago 16, 2012)

gracias tercules!!! por tu gran ayuda en el foro, y para los interesados en este sintetizador de frecuencia....      que anda de lujo según mi experiencia con otros diseños con el lm7001


----------



## Em4zzz (Ago 16, 2012)

Muy lindo, lo unico, siempre acuerdense de ponerle un trimmer de 30 pf mas o menos en una pata del cristal de 7.2 y tener un frecuencimetro a mano, para dejarlo exacto en frecuencia, o sea sirve para cualquier frecuencia, no es necesario tocarlo nunca mas, solo se calibra una vez y va a qedar clavado en la frecuencia que lo usen, saludos, es solo un consejo.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Sep 11, 2012)

Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales dijo:


> Un saludo nuevamente a todos,  les entrego otro aporte de mi parte ahora es con el pcb para el Vero con el Pic 16F84A, con ciertas mejoras que podrán apreciar, también tienen el pcb y el posicionamiento de los componentes de 2 Codificadores.  Espero les pueda servir, hasta pronto.



Estimado amigo junto consaludar y dar las gracias por tus aportes, debo comentar que arme tu pcb de pll y hasta el momento no anda no se cual codigo deberia ir pero no engancha nunca el pll aun con frecuencimetro en mano. me gustaria publicaras el codigo que usaste en esta version, sino de nada sirve, solo para gastar material que por cierto es muy caro. he probado 10 versiones de codigo que encontre en el foro y aun no funciona, solicito tu ayuda no quiero botar a la basura mi inversion.


----------



## yamil2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

zacarini dijo:


> Hola de nuevo. El tema pll me está entusiasmando. Logro conectar, como se ve en la priemra figura, pero se escucha mucho ruido de fondo, como si la masa estuviese en contacto con algo y de repente el pll se desengancha (figura 2) y ya queda fuera de sintonia. Tengo que volver a encender para que resintonice, pero vuelve a pasar lo mismo. He revisado todos los contactos, pero seguro, seguro, que el problema viene de ahí. La solución siempre es más sencilla de lo que a veces pensamos. Si acaso pregunto por si fuese otra cosa. Un saludo.



Hola  Amigo Zacarini, como va tu pll? Ya pudiste hecharlo andar? Probaste estirando un poco la ultima bobina? ESA VERSION que armaste cuando yo la arme no me encendia bien el led rf y no enganchaba mas arriba de los 95 mhz, no podia como hacerlo subir, incluso moviendo el primer trimmer, hasta cambie el condenzador que esta al frente del varicap, lo deje en 33 pf, y el trimer es verde, ojala te sirvan estos datos. Haber si nos cuentas como te fue.
En lo personal a mi me agrado mas el pelultimo pll que publico Redfield ese que lleva el LM7001 y el 16F628A
Atte Yamil Nogales


----------



## gabriel7747 (Sep 12, 2012)

gabriel7747 dijo:


> Estimado amigo junto consaludar y dar las gracias por tus aportes, debo comentar que arme tu pcb de pll y hasta el momento no anda no se cual codigo deberia ir pero no engancha nunca el pll aun con frecuencimetro en mano. me gustaria publicaras el codigo que usaste en esta version, sino de nada sirve, solo para gastar material que por cierto es muy caro. he probado 10 versiones de codigo que encontre en el foro y aun no funciona, solicito tu ayuda no quiero botar a la basura mi inversion  .



Despues de hacer un analisis de este circuito impreso y verificar todo, he visto k mi problema estaba en el oscilador, bueno hice las bobinas con alambre mas grueso de 1.2 mm y ningun problema, el otro problema se encontraba en el pcb, faltaba el puente entre los pines 13-12 del LM7001 eso es todo.luego de esto funciono sin problemas. Exelente aporte      





yamil2009 dijo:


> Hola  Amigo Zacarini, como va tu pll? Ya pudiste hecharlo andar? Probaste estirando un poco la ultima bobina? ESA VERSION que armaste cuando yo la arme no me encendia bien el led rf y no enganchaba mas arriba de los 95 mhz, no podia como hacerlo subir, incluso moviendo el primer trimmer, hasta cambie el condenzador que esta al frente del varicap, lo deje en 33 pf, y el trimer es verde, ojala te sirvan estos datos. Haber si nos cuentas como te fue.
> En lo personal a mi me agrado mas el pelultimo pll que publico Redfield ese que lleva el LM7001 y el 16F628A
> Atte Yamil Nogales



creo el problema es el mismo que yo tenia estimado amigo, usa un alambre de 1 mm o 1.2 mm para las 6 bobinas del oscilador, para que puedas subir lo suficiente la frecuencia del oscilador y asi enganche el pll. Mi PLL ya funciona y en toda la banda, lo unico malo es que engancha solo en una porcion  de laq banda luego hay que ajustar , pero este e problema del varicap que es de poca capacidad yo use unos de sintonizador de tv primero y ahora uso un BB304.


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 7, 2012)

tengo  una pregunta...que calibre de alambre  utilizo para hacer las bobinas del veronica original...gracias.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Oct 7, 2012)

dicksonjo dijo:


> tengo  una pregunta...que calibre de alambre  utilizo para hacer las bobinas del veronica original...gracias.



el mismo calibre estimado ya que la circuiteria del oscilador veronica pll no ha variado en mucho el oscilador sigue siendo el mismo.
el calibre AWG es 18 = 1.02 mm


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 8, 2012)

Amigos..quiero que me ayuden con una duda.... con el transmisor veronica original...que estoy armando....lo que pasa es que no ce el valor del los dos capacitores electroliticos que estan en paralelo con el ic 7805 que es un regulador....el regulador tiene dos capacitores electroliticos detras de el pero no se su respectivo valor...ayudenme.....

gracias..


----------



## Dircio (Oct 9, 2012)

2.2uF a 25 o 50v.


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 11, 2012)

Amigo dicksonjo, seria bueno que mostraras cual veronica estas armando, ya que hay tantas versiones modificadas del Veronica clasico que seria bueno que nos indiques eso, con respecto a tu pregunta en el veronica clasico cerca al regulador de voltaje solo veo un solo electrolitico que es de 220 uF.
Atte:
Yamil


----------



## tinch06 (Oct 11, 2012)

Primero que todo agradezco a todos los foristas que han aportado para este gran circuito. Da gusto la solidaridad y ayuda de los que más saben.

Estoy por ponerme a construir el circuito (el que usa el cristal de 4MHz) y me interesaría si alguien tiene un diagrama en bloques aproximado del circuito. Porque la verdad me marea un poco y quisiera aclarar mis ideas. 

Pido disculpas si ya fue posteado o discutido pero la verdad no llegué a leer todas las páginas. 

Saludos


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 16, 2012)

Amigo yamill-....el veronica que estoy haciendo esta en este enlace ..miralo..y me dices que te parece.
Ver el archivo adjunto 4214



yamil2009 dijo:


> Amigo dicksonjo, seria bueno que mostraras cual veronica estas armando, ya que hay tantas versiones modificadas del Veronica clasico que seria bueno que nos indiques eso, con respecto a tu pregunta en el veronica clasico cerca al regulador de voltaje solo veo un solo electrolitico que es de 220 uF.
> Atte:
> Yamil




Gracias...


----------



## rashua10 (Oct 17, 2012)

es excelente  el  pll   veronica  los repare enmuchas ocaciones  y responde bien el alambre es exactamente  calibre  18   que se usa casi en todos  osciladores de fm





gabriel7747 dijo:


> el mismo calibre estimado ya que la circuiteria del oscilador veronica pll no ha variado en mucho el oscilador sigue siendo el mismo.
> el calibre AWG es 18 = 1.02 mm


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 17, 2012)

hola amigos---tengo...una duda...con un diodo varicap que encontre en un radio fm...lo que pasa es el diodo es de dos pines..y en el circuito..del veronica clasico original...veo en el impreso..que viene un diodo varicap de tres pines,,,que hago...ayudenme..


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 17, 2012)

agregá otro varicap... ese varicap de tres pines son dos diodos en el mismo encapsulado... así que tenes un diodito... te falta otro...


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 17, 2012)

mm....gracias...osea..los uno en serie...los pines...que uno enserie.,,seria como la tercera pata..


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hola Amigo dicksonjo viendo el enlace que pusiste vi que es este veronica clasico. solo te falta el listado de componentes. aqui te los paso. y como bien dice el amigo DJ_Glenn el varicap de 3 pines es la union de 2 varicaps, que se unen en la pata negativa de cada varicap; formando de esta menera  la pata del medio del encapsulado del BB204G.
Atte
YAMIL


----------



## lego707 (Oct 17, 2012)

No aparece la  referencia del transistor de cuatro pines, el que está antes del 4427


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 18, 2012)

Lego707, a cual componente te refieres?porque no hay transistor con 4 pines en esta tarjeta,saludos


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 18, 2012)

amigos..estoy que termino el transmisor...solo me falta el cristal de 6.4mhz...no lo he encontrado...me canse  de buscarlo..pero nada....alguien de ustedes...lo tiene para que me lo venda.


----------



## Dircio (Oct 19, 2012)

Amigo dicksonjo, si leiste todo el hilo del veronica seguramente te diste cuenta de ese problema en las aportaciones anteriores, es por eso que empezamos a preocuparnos por una modificacion para trabajar con un cristal de 4mhz, afortunadamente expertos en el foro fueron aportando mucho para tener una variante; esa misma variante y otros están aquí. Por favor lean todo lo correspondiente a las modificaciones, todo está aquí mismo y sientan esa alegria de tener uno funcinando y hecho por ustedes. Saludos.


----------



## lego707 (Oct 21, 2012)

moises calderon dijo:


> Lego707, a cual componente te refieres?porque no hay transistor con 4 pines en esta tarjeta,saludos



Perdona Moisés, me equivoqué, estaba en otra parte del post, eso me pasa por tener tantas ventanas abiertas, saludos.


----------



## macariof (Oct 21, 2012)

pueden colocar un cristal de 3.2mhz  pro tiemnen que cambiar las patitas de 4060


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 21, 2012)

Bien  lego707, no hay problema, un abrazo.


----------



## dean swayne (Oct 23, 2012)

mucho agradesco estoy armando veronica 4Mhz  la señal sale. pero el led de referencia de potencia no se ilumina. mido  en el ultimo transistor (2n4427) y no hay tension ( relacion a voltaje) el transistor esta operativo. agradesco su respuesta


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 23, 2012)

tenés instrumental para comprobar que hay rf a la salida? al menos un watimetro? Deberías tocar VC2 y tal vez jugar con las espiras de L5 y L6. Esto es asumiendo que tu portadora no es una armónica.


----------



## tinch06 (Oct 29, 2012)

Dircio dijo:


> Hola colegas, Tarde pero muy seguro, Aqui tienen toda la informacion de la modificacion del PLL Veronica para trabajar con cristal de 4MHZ.
> En una segunda entrega les envío la cerigrafia y el diagrama del mismo, Y como dicen aquí; este es el mejor lugar para que no se pierdan las cosas je je je.
> En hora buena a todos y que sean muy felices armando este precioso PLL, aqui lo tienen funcionando al 100%.
> Saludos y gracias tambien a todos los que aportaron esta información, yo solo lo inserté en la cerigrafia y reacomode algunas piezas y claro que primero lo probé y despues a compartirlo.
> Otra vez gracias a todos los del foro.



Disculpen que cite un post tan viejo pero he descargado los archivos del mismo y tengo una duda. La imagen del pcb está en tamaño real? porque no he logrado verla en ese tamaño, me sale como más grande. No se si es un error mio o la imagen no viene en tamaño adecuado


----------



## Dircio (Oct 29, 2012)

Hola Tinch06: El PCB es una muestra y te sirve como base para llevarlo al tamaño real, Te explico como le hago yo, Primero me instalé el programa (DipTrace, bajate la versión gratuita) que sirve para hacer circuitos y. Después habro la imagen de este PCB en el programa y trato de hacer coincidir una imagen de un integrado que me da el programa con los pines del PCB, asi voy acortando o alejando según sea necesario. Cuando ya coinciden perfectamente, entonces imprimo, Ojo; debes primero hacer pruebas para que no te salga al reves porque es decepcionante cuando eso ocurre. observa las letras que en el toner te saldran al reves pero ya sobre el cobre se puede leer correcto.
Si crees necesario mostrarte graficamente lo aré en un video y lo subo para que otros puedan verlo también. Saludos


----------



## tinch06 (Oct 30, 2012)

Dircio dijo:


> Hola Tinch06: El PCB es una muestra y te sirve como base para llevarlo al tamaño real, Te explico como le hago yo, Primero me instalé el programa (DipTrace, bajate la versión gratuita) que sirve para hacer circuitos y. Después habro la imagen de este PCB en el programa y trato de hacer coincidir una imagen de un integrado que me da el programa con los pines del PCB, asi voy acortando o alejando según sea necesario. Cuando ya coinciden perfectamente, entonces imprimo, Ojo; debes primero hacer pruebas para que no te salga al reves porque es decepcionante cuando eso ocurre. observa las letras que en el toner te saldran al reves pero ya sobre el cobre se puede leer correcto.
> Si crees necesario mostrarte graficamente lo aré en un video y lo subo para que otros puedan verlo también. Saludos



Muchas gracias Dircio!

Pensaba que yo estaba cometiendo algún problema al abrirlo pero veo que no. Ahora me pongo a adaptarlo al tamaño.

De mi parte no hace falta el video, creo que quedó muy claro.


Saludos


----------



## Dircio (Oct 30, 2012)

Perfecto Tich06 ojalá muy pronto estés disfrutando de tu transmisor.


----------



## radio989 (Nov 18, 2012)

encontre este interesante equipo muy completo 
http://pira.cz/ext/tony/trx.htm


----------



## rashua10 (Nov 21, 2012)

una version que por  aca  no sea visto  seria cuestion  de armarlo  a un que los ci son raros  del cristal si los hay  me gustaria saber lo armó  algun colega ... saludos  a radio989.... desde   perú   ayacucho...


----------



## tinch06 (Nov 27, 2012)

Gente tengo un pequeño pedido y a la vez duda. He notado que el pcb del PLL a 4MHz cambia algunos componentes respecto al original (aparte de los obvios para poner el cristal) sobre todo en la parte de potencia. 

Osea, en los archivos que la mayoría usa, está un pcb con un "estilo" y la foto del lado de componentes presenta otro "estilo" (cuando digo estilo es la forma del pcb, osea que usan otro programa). Pero fuera de eso, yo pensaba que era todo igual, ahora que estoy armando la placa veo cosas distintas, como por ejemplo un trimmer que en el original está y en el modificado no. Además de ciertos valores de capacitores.

Supongo que deben ser ciertas mejoras pero no están especificadas y no quiero meter la pata. 

Por las dudas les adjunto los archivos que descargue de acá y en los cuales tengo la duda.


----------



## Dircio (Nov 30, 2012)

En el pcb la parte del vco es de un modelo más reciente, la parte del pll trae otros componentes de dificil acceso, por eso es preferible hacerlo como se muestra en la cerigrafia de componentes, eso significa que vas a tener que borrar todos los componentes y pintarlo de negro en una nueva copia para no modificar el original, haslo con paint de windows. pero entiendo que ya estas armando este, aquí te pongo algunos datos, más tarde subiré el original con los datos para que te guies.


----------



## tinch06 (Nov 30, 2012)

Dircio dijo:


> En el pcb la parte del vco es de un modelo más reciente, la parte del pll trae otros componentes de dificil acceso, por eso es preferible hacerlo como se muestra en la cerigrafia de componentes, eso significa que vas a tener que borrar todos los componentes y pintarlo de negro en una nueva copia para no modificar el original, haslo con paint de windows. pero entiendo que ya estas armando este, aquí te pongo algunos datos, más tarde subiré el original con los datos para que te guies.



Ahora comprendo mucho mejor. Si me facilitaras el original de la modificación sería perfecto!

De a poco he ido armando con lo que me doy cuenta, como por ejemplo el LED extra que es de encendido y otras cosas que son obvias, pero en algunas me surgen varias dudas, por lo que tu ayuda me resulta clave.

Desde ya muchísimas gracias Dircio, es un placer participar en un foro con gente tan amable y dispuesta a ayudar.

Saludos


----------



## Dircio (Nov 30, 2012)

Hola tich06.
Lo prometido, aquí está lo que pediste; Te comento que yo hago modificaciones (reacomodos) continuas de esto, es muy entretenido y me divierto pero sobre todo buscando una mejor estética por eso agarro de aquí y de allá, lo ultimo que hice fué pasarlo al dip trace, pero tu puedes hacer lo mismo ya que toda la informacion la tienes, espero que con esto despejes tus dudas amigo.
Si revisas bien la cerigrafia numero 2 la parte donde está el integrado cd4018 arriba, las piezas ya sufrieron otro reacomodo. Asi que puedes usar la que mas te guste, la parte del vco está con todos los datos sobre la cerigrafía. Lamentablemente no me he dado tiempo para hacer la cerigrafia del pcb que se incluye aquí que creo es la que ya estás armando, por eso solo lo recorte y lo sobrepuse para que te des una idea como está y las lineas rojas te indican donde se conectan las puntas que se des ubicaron porque me salieron de diferente tamaño.
Espero no incurrir en alguna violacion con la foto que incluyo de donde retome el vco, si es asi pido disculpas y los administradores de este foro pueden retirar la información. saludos y ojalá me hayas entendido.
Lo importante es que tu puedes personalizrlo tambien.


----------



## tinch06 (Nov 30, 2012)

Dircio dijo:


> Hola tich06.
> Lo prometido, aquí está lo que pediste; Te comento que yo hago modificaciones (reacomodos) continuas de esto, es muy entretenido y me divierto pero sobre todo buscando una mejor estética por eso agarro de aquí y de allá, lo ultimo que hice fué pasarlo al dip trace, pero tu puedes hacer lo mismo ya que toda la informacion la tienes, espero que con esto despejes tus dudas amigo.
> Si revisas bien la cerigrafia numero 2 la parte donde está el integrado cd4018 arriba, las piezas ya sufrieron otro reacomodo. Asi que puedes usar la que mas te guste, la parte del vco está con todos los datos sobre la cerigrafía. Lamentablemente no me he dado tiempo para hacer la cerigrafia del pcb que se incluye aquí que creo es la que ya estás armando, por eso solo lo recorte y lo sobrepuse para que te des una idea como está y las lineas rojas te indican donde se conectan las puntas que se des ubicaron porque me salieron de diferente tamaño.
> Espero no incurrir en alguna violacion con la foto que incluyo de donde retome el vco, si es asi pido disculpas y los administradores de este foro pueden retirar la información. saludos y ojalá me hayas entendido.
> Lo importante es que tu puedes personalizrlo tambien.




No quisiera ser reiterativo, pero es imposible no seguir agradeciendo tu ayuda, así como la de otros foristas.

Realmente valoro inmensamente el que gastes tu tiempo para ayudar a los demás.

Además esto ya queda para todos los que estén por empezar y les surja lo mismo.

Ahora a terminar el PLL y comentar los resultados.

Saludos y nuevamente gracias.


----------



## tinch06 (Dic 11, 2012)

Estimado Dircio, tengo una consulta para hacerte. 

Probé el circuito y el pll engancha bien pero no tengo potencia de salida, por lo que me puse a revisar un poco. 

Noté que los transistores del VCO que pusiste en el PCB que me pasaste en el último mensaje son BF245c, al buscarlo noto que son FETs. Como pensaba que era lo mismo, yo había puesto los BF194 que son BJT. Ahora resulta que estoy un poco perdido, porque entonces el cambio de datos del PCB nuevo respecto al otro es por eso? osea, la polarización es distinta. Por ejemplo, en una resistencia que es de 15k, abajo figura el valor de 2M7, eso sería la resistencia de gate no?

En definitiva, en el PCB que me pasaste, que valores debo tomar? los de adentro de los componentes o los que están afuera?

Ahora sospecho firmemente que se me ha hecho una mezcla de componentes y que por eso no tengo potencia de salida. 

Espero haber sido claro y sino trato de ampliar más.


----------



## Dircio (Dic 12, 2012)

tinch06 dijo:


> Estimado Dircio, tengo una consulta para hacerte.
> 
> Probé el circuito y el pll engancha bien pero no tengo potencia de salida, por lo que me puse a revisar un poco.
> 
> ...


 
Afirmativo, el BF245C usa la resistencia 560 y los BF199 y BF494 usa el divisor de resistencisa de 330 y 150. Toma los datos de adentro, porque los de fuera son para el FETBF245 que se conecta al reves de como están los 199 0 494. Algo muy importante que debes tomar en cuenta, repasa y observa todas las resistencias que pusiste, es muy facil confundirlas por ejemplo los de 47k con una de 4k7. Quita la alimentacion al PLL y solo trabaja el VCO para que observes donde anda la banda tu frecuencia con un frecuencimetro o con un radio tal y como se describe en este foro. Si andas fuera de frecuencia de la banda comercial el PLL podria detectar erroneamente una señal que luego no sale en el paso final.

si pones una foto nitida de tu placa tal vez puedas recibir más apoyo del foro.


----------



## tinch06 (Dic 12, 2012)

Dircio dijo:


> Afirmativo, el BF245C usa la resistencia 560 y los BF199 y BF494 usa el divisor de resistencisa de 330 y 150. Toma los datos de adentro, porque los de fuera son para el FETBF245 que se conecta al reves de como están los 199 0 494. Algo muy importante que debes tomar en cuenta, repasa y observa todas las resistencias que pusiste, es muy facil confundirlas por ejemplo los de 47k con una de 4k7. Quita la alimentacion al PLL y solo trabaja el VCO para que observes donde anda la banda tu frecuencia con un frecuencimetro o con un radio tal y como se describe en este foro. Si andas fuera de frecuencia de la banda comercial el PLL podria detectar erroneamente una señal que luego no sale en el paso final.
> 
> si pones una foto nitida de tu placa tal vez puedas recibir más apoyo del foro.




Comento un poco mejor por donde estoy. Desde el primer momento que la parte del PLL me funciona a la perfección y el VCO también. Lo "único" que no tengo es potencia, osea estando cerca escucho perfecto pero midiendo con un vatímetro no llego ni a 100mW. Junto a mi compañero hemos cambiado de todo, capacitores, resistencias, siempre modificando los valores para lograr mayor potencia pero los resultados han sido malos, apenas un poco de aumento que sigue siendo insuficiente. Hemos revisado el circuito varias veces y comparado con el original, todo parece estar bien.

Lo que no hemos hecho es lo de la resistencia de 560, mantuvimos esa R única sin dividirla y tomar la señal del PLL ahí. Puede ser que eso nos esté "tirando abajo la potencia"? 

Lo que me vendría más que bien es saber, más o menos, que niveles se manejan a la entrada del primer 2N4427 (ampli clase A) y a la entrada del clase C. Para ir descartando etapas. Hasta ahora en la entrada del clase C tengo aproximadamente 500mVpp lo que me parece muy poco. En el clase A la ganancia de tensión es chica, no más de 4. Alguna idea de los valores que debería tener? una persona me dijo que tenía que tener a la entrada del clase A cerca de 5V, puede ser eso? porque de ninguna manera lo obtengo. 

Insisto que el VCO corre perfecto toda la banda y el PLL engancha muy bien y programa perfecto las frecuencias. Mi problema en este momento es la muy poco potencia de salida.


Nuevamente gracias por tu tiempo dircio. 

P.D: Si a nadie le molesta y no infrinjo reglas, pienso subir el esquemático "nuevo" con los pequeños cambios que hay en el PCB que estoy usando como un mínimo aporte para futuros creadores del Verónica.


----------



## Dircio (Dic 13, 2012)

Sube alguna imagen para ver donde puede estar el problema, no temgo los datos de entrada y salida porque no he tenido ese problema, pero este circuito te da 500mw al final o incluso hasta el 1w teniendo encuenta la calidad del 2n4427, los originales te dan el watt, a veces uso el 1970 y obtengo el wat. te sugiero que revices bien lo que te encierro en rojo y las bobinas del filtro de salida necesitas juntar o estirar para el ajuste fino, a veces con ese ajuste obtienes mejores resultados en potencia. haslo de la salida hacia atras. las resistencias de alimentacion de los 2n4427 son un punto clave para que llegue un buen voltage, en el zener debe haber los 7.5 v aproximados. 
saludos.


----------



## tinch06 (Dic 13, 2012)

No había comentado porque estaba realizando pruebas. Por suerte ya tengo más de medio vatio así que funciona!!!

Aunque sea de no creer, a ambas bobinas de los colectores del 2n4427 les tuve que poner ferrite. No tiene mucha lógica porque nadie creo que les puso, pero así me funciona, y muy bien. 

Esto de trabajar en RF es muy raro jajaj

Apenas tenga listo el diagrama modificado lo subo por si a alguien le interesa.

Saludos y gracias por los aportes


----------



## Dircio (Dic 13, 2012)

tinch06 dijo:


> No había comentado porque estaba realizando pruebas. Por suerte ya tengo más de medio vatio así que funciona!!!
> 
> Aunque sea de no creer, a ambas bobinas de los colectores del 2n4427 les tuve que poner ferrite. No tiene mucha lógica porque nadie creo que les puso, pero así me funciona, y muy bien.
> 
> ...


Que bueno que logras tener una señal aceptable, estare pendiente de tu modificacion para conocerlo y ojalá sirva de mucho a todos los del foro.
Saludos


----------



## tinch06 (Dic 17, 2012)

Quiero hacer un comentario que me parece importante:

El circuito FUNCIONA con el 74LS74. 

Está probado por mi, y tengo unos amigos a los que también les funcionó. No conseguí por ningún lado el CI, pero ante el comentarios de estos amigos de que funcionaba, lo probé y efectivamente funciona a la perfección. 

Mi amigo tiene el circuito original, por lo que no tiene que ver con algún cambio. No se de que depende porque creo haber leído que a la mayoría no le funcionaba con esos, y tenía que ser ALS o F. Insisto que me funciono con el LS


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 17, 2012)

estás seguro? la hoja de datos dice que no... hasta donde se la única forma de poder meterle una frecuencia mayor a los 25mhz es aumentando la tensión con que se alimenta el ic y creo que no se puede pasar de 5,25v sin destruir el 74ls74. Cuál es la denominación completa del que estás usando? o sea, qué dice el encapsulado?


----------



## crimson (Dic 17, 2012)

Yo en esta etapa de entrada uso 74LS00 y anda muy bien hasta 60 / 65 MHz.
Ver el archivo adjunto 76867
Ver el archivo adjunto 76867
Saludos C


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 17, 2012)

Entonces parece una opción válida ya que al 74f74 le llegaría entre 44 y 54 mhz (si no me equivoco).


----------



## crimson (Dic 18, 2012)

Hola DJ_Glenn, yo he visto usar el 74F74 en 90MHz, creo que el secreto está en la forma de excitarlos, en el circuito que vi para amplificar la entrada usaban un BF494 en base común, entraban por emisor en baja impedancia y salían por colector al 74F, en otros circuitos le ponen un divisor rsistivo, para darle a la entrada la mitad de la tensión de alimentación y un capacitorcito para ingresar la señal, esto evidentemente hace que sea menos sensible y se cuelgue a una frecuencia más baja.
Saludos C


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 18, 2012)

pero el 74f74 funciona hasta 125mhz (igual que el 74als74 o el 74s74)... el 74ls74 sólo hasta 25. Al sintetizador del vero le llegan hasta 54mhz, provenientes de uno de los estados del oscilador...

ojo... aclaro que nunca lo monté y por eso estoy tocando de oído (tal vez soy medio sordo)...

sí he tenido en mis manos transmisores cuyo prescaler es un 74f160 o un 11c90 (este último calienta de lo lindo... no se si juzgarlo normal...)

A todo esto crismon... muy lindo tu frecuencímetro... pero para los tiempos que corren, no sería menos engorroso y más barato usar un pic?


----------



## crimson (Dic 19, 2012)

Sí, desde ya, pero a mí me gusta lo "vintage", fijate que tengo un Yaesu FT840 y no lo uso, (ya no transmito), pero escucho con un Drake R4 valvular y analógico... no sé, tiene otro gusto.
Saludos C


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ene 28, 2013)

Amigos, creo que primera vez que publico un comentario en este post y la verdad ésto solo habla del espíritu de voluntad y compañerismo existente en el foro.... creo que el único en donde personas como ustedes se juntan y sacan adelante problemas que para muchos son ''imposibles'', mis sinceras felicitaciones para ustedes.

Comento que yo también me uno a la experiencia ''PLL verónica'' ya que, despues de juntar algo de $$ he podido comprar una placa versión PLL5 de 4 watts (2.5 segun la medida con un SD1127 en el trt final), la cual estaba defectuosa pues tenía quemado un BC558, reventados unos electrolíticos y cortadas unas resistencias. A ciegas la adquirí asumiendo que los transistores y los integrados que conforman el PLL estarían estropeados con dichos componentes anteriores peeeeeeeeero.... fue cosa de echarle un vistaso a cada soldadura, reemplazar las piezas defectuosas y comprobar si los transistores tanto del oscilador como el del preamp y el del paso final estaban buenos para que ese mismo día el aparatejo saliera andando como si nada! (mi cara de emocion al ver que, primero el PLL enganchaba de inmediato con un pequeño retoque al trimmer del oscilador y luego al poner uno a uno los transistores amplificadores hasta que el led de RF encendió de lo lindo)

Ahora solo tengo dos dudas, y en especial ésta...

- Mi transistor SD1127 siempre lo noté ''flojo'' cuando le movía y presionaba algo su disipador, a pesar que estaba bien soldado a la placa. Desoldandolo y fijandome en sus tres patitas me percaté que.... una de las patitas (creo que la del colector) esta suelta!! Doy a conocer que el SD1127 tiene otro patillaje con respecto a otros transistores como el 2N4427 o el 2N2219, si éstos tienen patillaje E-B-C el SD tiene uno C-B-E con carcasa de metal unida a Emisor. Pese a esto, el mismo funciona como cañón entregando toda su potencia, pero me da miedo que en cualquier momento se corte el ''hilito'' de oro que une esa patita al sustrato que conforma el transistor. Al grano... ¿el transistor es así por naturaleza...o un tirón paso a soltarle la patita mencionada?

- Los led's de Enganche y Desenganche no encienden, y ya comienzo a pensar en los transistores TR9 (BC558) y TR10 (BC548) los que podrian igual haberse estropeado junto con los componentes que ya estaban reventados. ¿Estaré en lo correcto?

Dejando de lado todo lo anterior me sorprende la calidad de sonido de ésta maravilla de transmisor, es mi primera vez que poseo una y el PLL es a prueba de balas cuando engancha, y más cuando insertas modulación ya que en mi PLL previo que tuve, al ingresarle los 775mVpp de audio, comenzaba a sonar como que quería desengancharse... 

Un saludo y espero que disfruten sus PLL's y obviamente yo le sacaré el máximo provecho al mío, felices vacaciones!!


----------



## Dircio (Ene 28, 2013)

Hola David. Sin duda ese es el momento que mas se disfruta, felicidades.
Con respecto al transistor de la pata suelta, no creo que vengan así de fábrica, debiste mover el discipador sin darte cuenta, eso mismo me pasó a mí y por querer areglar el asunto, terminé tirandolo, ya que no me habia dado cuenta del detalle hasta que la señal empezó a ser intermitente.

Sobre la luz del enganche, sí es posible que tengas problemas con esos transistores o diodos asociados, cambialos por otros de las mismas caracteristicas, esas luces solo te inidican visualmente que tu pll engancha.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ene 29, 2013)

Claro, aunque el PLL en si anda de mil maravillas incluso con ese SD1127 con la patita floja.... hoy agregue un ampli con el 2N6084 en clase C logrando aprox unos 10 watts (aun debo medir con watt meter y carga fantasma) pero de que amplifica...efectivamente lo hace, al darle exitacion de inmediato el disipador calienta y la fuente de poder zumba con el consumo del circuito.

Apenas vuelva mi internet al pc subire fotitos jajajaja estoy en mi celular.... Saludos a todos!

(PD: en realidad mi nombe real es Diego Soto...no David Guetta como aparece en mi perfil, este ultimo es uno de los mas grandes exponentes contemppraneos de la musica Dance, Pop Dance y Electro del mundo....fue medio offtopic verdad?)



Lo prometido es deuda.





Tomadas con el celular :/


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ene 29, 2013)

He logrado sacarle a ese 2N6084 unos 20 watts!  cambié los dos trimmers de las imagenes por tres lentejitas de 33pF quendando así una salida de señal muy pura (en relacion a los trimmers que antes tenía ya que el amplificador terminaba por autooscilar generando interferencia por todos lados y tapando los canales de TV)

La medición fue realizada con un watímetro KAISE SK2200 (3.5-150MHz)

Agrego...filtro pasabanda, total 15 watts (ahora sin contar las espureas y harmonicos)


----------



## ferrallas (Feb 21, 2013)

Que frecuencia o frecuencias necesita cubrir el transmisor Veronica?
El diseño del sintetizador de frecuencias basado en un 4046 es nuy complejo , con un
MC145151-P2 (2€ en Ebay) o recuperado de cualquier grupo de amplificadores de la antigua
Tv satelital,es una opcion infinitamente mas sencilla.
La opcion mas barata para el Preescaler es el SDA4212 de Siemens.
El control de canales se puede realizar mediante conmutadores binarios ,octal o Hexadecimales


----------



## broadcast101 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hola a todos gracias por compartir Tengo una pregunta que estamos cambiando el SAA1057 con poca o 74LSxxx CD40xx 16F84A y 16F628A a alguien que acaba de ayudarme a darle las gracias lo siento por mi español


----------



## limber2010 (Feb 27, 2013)

tercules dijo:


> En esta oportunidad subo los archivos concernientes al pll, que subí las fotos .saludos


 hola una pregunta a el señor tercules cuales son las medidas de las targetas??

gracias


----------



## limber2010 (Feb 28, 2013)

hola 
la verdad noce si este mal lo que publico aqui lo encontra en 4shared, redirigido de la pagina
http://www.filesmeethere.com/

y me senti con la necesidad de enviarlo  los cuales contienen esquemas electronicos de un PLL


----------



## lego707 (Mar 11, 2013)

el fin de semana pasado, en la mudanza, encontré el pll del verónica, yo había recortado la placa y la tenía guardada para cuando encontrara el cristal de 6.4 Mhz, como encontré en el foro como modificarlo para trabajar con 4 Mhz gracias al aporte de varios gurús, lo hice, le agregué la primera parte del vco, sin el pre ni el 4N4427 final, y adivinen qué... anduvo de una, se encendió el led de enganche, oiganme bien, después de diez años de tenerlo guardado. En este momento estoy escuchando el jazz en un equipo hi-fi, el sonido?  realmente bueno.  Gracias a todos los que aportan, sólo quería comentar mi anécdota, saludos.


----------



## yamil2009 (Mar 16, 2013)

haber si publicas como te quedo tu pll


----------



## Auville (Abr 22, 2013)

Amigos colegas les comento que arme el pll veronica con el LM 7001 y el pic 16f84 mas el LCD pero tengo un problema y es que el LCD me muestra solo unas barras oscuras pero no me muestra la lectura de la frecuencia ni enciende el led del pll y si enciende el led indicador de RF les agradezco me colaboren para ver cumplidos mis deseos Atte  Auville de Colombia. Gracias.


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 23, 2013)

Si subes y nos facilitas una foto será mas facil ayudarte amigo
Saludos


----------



## hereclit (Abr 24, 2013)

Hola David. Buscando cableado PCB de veronica PLL PRO 3 de sus fotos. ¿Me pueden ayudar con el diseño de PCB? 

gracias





DavidGuetta dijo:


> Claro, aunque el PLL en si anda de mil maravillas incluso con ese SD1127 con la patita floja.... hoy agregue un ampli con el 2N6084 en clase C logrando aprox unos 10 watts (aun debo medir con watt meter y carga fantasma) pero de que amplifica...efectivamente lo hace, al darle exitacion de inmediato el disipador calienta y la fuente de poder zumba con el consumo del circuito.
> 
> Apenas vuelva mi internet al pc subire fotitos jajajaja estoy en mi celular.... Saludos a todos!
> 
> ...


----------



## hereclit (May 21, 2013)

Hola, estoy buscando para una completa PCB de NRG PLL PRO 3 HI-GAIN 4W. ¿Me pueden ayudar con esto?

muchas gracias



Dircio dijo:


> En el pcb la parte del vco es de un modelo más reciente, la parte del pll trae otros componentes de dificil acceso, por eso es preferible hacerlo como se muestra en la cerigrafia de componentes, eso significa que vas a tener que borrar todos los componentes y pintarlo de negro en una nueva copia para no modificar el original, haslo con paint de windows. pero entiendo que ya estas armando este, aquí te pongo algunos datos, más tarde subiré el original con los datos para que te guies.


----------



## arivamp (Ago 18, 2013)

Hola amigos, como estan, queria comentarles que he armado un veronica con las modificaciones propuesta por Dircio , con el cristal de 4 Mhz y la etapa de RF con condensadores ceramicos fijos a su salida, y tengo 2 problemas, el primero es que no me cubre toda la banda el oscilador, osea me funciona bien desde los 88.1 mhz hasta el 102.3 mhz, luego de ahi no puedo hacerlo oscilar mas arriba, por lo tanto no enganchara el pll.El segundo problema es que no logro hacer andar la ultima etapa de potencia, no enciende el led de RF, he revisado todo y no logro entender porque no me entrega aunque sea 500mw.
Gracias a todos por este exelente foro..


----------



## arivamp (Ago 19, 2013)

bueno amigos, aca posteando los avances, les habia contado en mi anterior post, que el pll me hacia 2 problemas despues del armado, uno era que no pasaba de oscilar en 102.3, pues bien leyendo un comentario del amigo moises calderon, donde decia que si el circuito tanque staba pasado de capasidad, era posible que no barriera toda la banda, asi que tome su sujerencia de desoldar unos de los condensadores en paralelo (22pf), y asi pude de esta manera hacerlo oscilar mas arriba.Lo tengo sintonizado ahora en 105.3 mhz
Ahora me queda resolver el problema de porque no tengo potencia en el transistor final(2n4427)


----------



## Dircio (Ago 19, 2013)

Hola, parece que tienes una fuga de corriente en la parte final, el choque que alimenta el 2n4427 se ve quemado, revisa que el transistor esté en buenas condiciones y ajusta las bobinas del filtro.
P.D. El modelo es de otros que aportaron sus conocimientos, yo solo reacomodé el integrado final. Agradezco a todos quienes han aportado sus valiosos conocimientos, aquí quedan por siempre. Yo considero como una familia a todos los que entramos aquí, ya que aprendemos, practicamos y en la medida de nuestras posibilidades ayudamos. Saludos.


----------



## arivamp (Ago 26, 2013)

Muchas gracias Dircio por tu respuesta y sujerencias, en cuanto al choque q*UE* ves, si es cierto que esta medio tostadito pero ya lo habia puesto asi yo, ya que lo saque de un equipo en desuso, pero lo voy a cambiar para descartar esta posibilidad que me decis que haya una fuga de corriente.
Ya voy a postear el avance.Un abrazo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 26, 2013)

!Hola a todos!, caro Arivamp , los MPSH17 esperan por tu contacto, jajajajajajaja
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dicksonjo (Sep 25, 2013)

imagen 1





imagen 2







hola, amigos, tengo, un problema con el armado del transmisor veronica pll 1w, pasa lo siguiente no se en que posicion van los diodos que estan a la derecha que estan señalados en la imagen que adjunto. para que vean.  ya que me estoy guiando del  transmisor veronica que esta en la primera pagina de este post.
osea yo estoy armando el veronica tx  el primero. que ,me parecio muy bueno.
pero como ven el las imagenes la posicion de componentes si alcanzan a ver las pistas son diferentes a la de cerigrafia osea la que esta para impresar. las pistas donde van los condensadores que van conectados al conector pll..y de ahy baja y van unos diodos...las pistas en ese pedacito cambia lo demas esta bn..
espero que me ayuden yo estoy hacien do el de la imagen dos....y me guio de la imagen 1 pero al ver que las pistas no me dan para la posicion de los diodos y condensadores ceramicos....espero que me ayuden con este que estoy haciendo ...lo..que si necesitaria es que alguien me ayude en la posicion haciendo una edicion al que adjunto...NOTA: ESTOY HACIENDO EL DE LA IMAGEN 2.


----------



## Em4zzz (Sep 25, 2013)

Hola viejo acá va un jpg con el pcb que sirve


----------



## Dircio (Sep 30, 2013)

dicksonjo.
Aqui lo tienes.


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 13, 2013)

amigos tengo dos VCO con referencia i321 sera que me sirven para el transmisor veronica tx  clasico pll


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 14, 2013)

dicksonjo dijo:


> amigos tengo dos VCO con referencia i321 sera que me sirven para el transmisor veronica tx  clasico pll


Hola caro Dicksonjo se no for mucha molestia ? poderias usteds subir fotos o mas datos dese VCO para que nosotros possamos ayudarlo mejor?
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 16, 2013)

amigos...les cuento que ya termine el veronica pll..tx clasico.
pero tengo un problema , al meterle voltage no enciende ni el led rojo.

que pasa.









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## exetv (Oct 16, 2013)

lo que pusiste en el oscilador y en la salida variables (esos azules) son resistencias no condensadores, llevan condensadores variables (trimmer), saludos


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 16, 2013)

exetv dijo:


> lo que pusiste en el oscilador y en la salida variables (esos azules) son resistencias no condensadores, llevan condensadores variables (trimmer), saludos



amigo--osea que por eso..no enciende....pero..que raro..ya que los azules que coloque si son condensadores trimmer,,,,ya que yo habia hecho un mini transmisor y utilice este...y funciono..

y lo..q me pasa en este veronica ..es que no..me enciende..

al...led rojo..llegan 0 voltios


----------



## elgriego (Oct 16, 2013)

Hola dicksonjo,una imagen vale mas que mil palabras.

O dos imagenes.


Pd .de acuerdo al valor  en que esten ajustados,dichos presets,tenes gran posibilidad de poner en corto  linea de 12v ,por lo tanto el pll no va a funcionar,lo raro es que no halla salido humo,que mediciones has realizado hasta el momento






Saludos.


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 16, 2013)

amigo..y que tiene que ver el condensador variable en el encendido del led rojo..



mmm...osea...q*UE*..los condensadores variables manejan el voltaje del led rojo...


----------



## elgriego (Oct 16, 2013)

Hola si no me equivoco ,el led rojo ,es el encargado de indicar,que la etapa final esta entregando potencia,por lo tanto ,si el vco,pll,y demas etapas no funcionan,nunca ,va a encender,a proposito los demas led encienden ?


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 16, 2013)

no....amigo...ningun..led...me enciende..


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 16, 2013)

Para dar respuestas en este caso, creo que habria que verificar  si el resto de componentes corresponde a lo que esta placa lleva, a todas luces hay un error en los condensadores variables, y posiblemente tambien en los transistores, por experiencia propia, encontre que algunos fabricantes, han invertido los terminales del BF494, con relacion a su forma fisica , que aparecen en las serigrafias., saludos


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 16, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola si no me equivoco ,el led rojo ,es el encargado de indicar,que la etapa final esta entregando potencia,por lo tanto ,si el vco,pll,y demas etapas no funcionan,nunca ,va a encender,a proposito los demas led encienden ?



lo.unico..diferente es q*UE* en ves de colocar bf494...coloque su reemplazo..y es el c1393...



ha..por cierto-...ya corregi..lo delos condensadores variables ..los encontre en una radio---antigua....pero...sigue sin encender el.veronica..osea no..me enciende ningun led.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 16, 2013)

Hola dicksonjo,como dijo jack!!!! vamos por partes,bien una ves que hallas verificado,la correcta ubicacion de los elementos en la placa,y controlado las pistas del impreso,cortes ,cortos,soldaduras frias etc,debs empezar a medir voltages ,este pll ,trabaja con 2 tensiones  13,2v y 5v estan presentes?

Saludos.


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 16, 2013)

ha por cierto lo unico nuevo tambien implemente por aparte el cd4018 para lo del cristal..ya que lo estoy trabajando con el de 4 mhz , la tarjetita que hice por aparte, tiene  terminales de dos  espadines(GND) la coloque a tierra del transmisor y lo coloque como dice en lo que me enviaron.





elgriego dijo:


> Hola dicksonjo,como dijo jack!!!! vamos por partes,bien una ves que hallas verificado,la correcta ubicacion de los elementos en la placa,y controlado las pistas del impreso,cortes ,cortos,soldaduras frias etc,debs empezar a medir voltages ,este pll ,trabaja con 2 tensiones  13,2v y 5v estan presentes?
> 
> Saludos.



amigo ps...los 5 voltios que maneja el transistor 7805 no estan.

es mas amigo mido despues del diodo 1n4001 con relacion a tierra y no mide.

si no me aquivoco ese diodo tambien manda voltage el led rojo.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 16, 2013)

Hola,recien se bajo el voltage y kaputt computadora!!!pero aqui estamos de vuelta.

tenes que verificar,el porque no tenes +b en el regulador 7805,segui la linea de los 13,2v ,estos ingresan a la pata 1 de dicho reg,y salen los 5v por la pata 3,la pata 2 esta a masa.

El camino de esa tension es el siguiente ,los 13,2v ingresan al choque Fb3 ,de este pasa al diodo D1 y este alimenta la pata 1 de 7805,asegurate que esta parte del circuito funcione,despues vemos el resto.
Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 16, 2013)

En la foto que subiste, se advierte tambien que faltan los diodos 1N4148 en el indicador de presencia de Rf, saludos


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 18, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola,recien se bajo el voltage y kaputt computadora!!!pero aqui estamos de vuelta.
> 
> tenes que verificar,el porque no tenes +b en el regulador 7805,segui la linea de los 13,2v ,estos ingresan a la pata 1 de dicho reg,y salen los 5v por la pata 3,la pata 2 esta a masa.
> 
> ...



amigo.ahy..esta lo..raro...y es que yo mido despues del diodo d1 y no me mide nada.no hay voltage para lo demas todo esta muerto...es decir veo que de los fb3 hasta hay solo entra voltage pasa al diodo y no sale nada. le coloque otro diodo y nada hasta un zener y nada...que pasara.




..


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 18, 2013)

amigos..he probado metiendo voltage alreves osea en la entrada de voltage del transmisor.
invierto la polaridad y veo que iluminan los diodos led por unos segundos y se apagan.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 18, 2013)

dicksonjo dijo:
			
		

> amigos veo que al invertir la polaridad enciende..pero..solo el led rojo y el amarillo....no me enciende el verde y el 2n4427 se calienta


Como invertir la polaridad????,El positivo,va al choque que te mencione ,pasa por el diodo,que esta para evitar la imversion de polaridad,y entra  a la pàta del regulador de 5v encargado de alimentar la parte digital,para determinar un problema en cualquier equipo electronico,se debe estudiar la etapas por separado ,por ej ,etapas de alimentacion,etapa digital,etapa vco,etapa amp de rf ,si es necesario ,tenes que aislarlas entre si,y ver que es lo que no funciona ,hasta dar con el problema,pero jamas se debe invertir la polaridad en un equipo electronico,sobre todo el algo como este pll ,que fue diseñado con negativo a masa,como la mayoria de los circuitos actuales.

Saludos.

Pd si invertis la polaridad,lo mas seguro es que hallas quemado algunos elementos,incluido el 2n 4427,ya que esta conectado directamnete a los 13,2v.


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 18, 2013)

amigo el problema esta asi.

primero que todo yo le meto su respectivo voltage si no me equivoco entran por dos terminales que estan con bobinas de hierro ferrita osea dos fbt como esta en el plano.

ok..
el de arriba es GND.

y el de abajo es el positivo que va directo el diodo 1N4001.
ok...hasta hay voy bien..
pero..
mido con relacion a tierra y el voltage que entra en el diodo 1n4001 en este mismo no sale.osea mido depues del diodo con relacion a GND y no me marca nada en voltage. meda  cero..

sabiendo que este diodo manda el voltage positivo al FB3 que es el choque.

pero como ves no hay voltage despues del diodo 1n4001.

y si lo coloco alreves ..osea que por el diodo entre negativo y por GND positivo..
solo me alcanza a encender el led rojo y amarillo y el 7805 me sale -5v ...

la pregunta es porque no sale nada depues del diodo cuando le aplico voltage positivo.


----------



## pereira91 (Oct 19, 2013)

Puede ser que hayas montado el diodo al revés? Por eso no te conduce al conectar la corriente en sentido correcto, porque el diodo está en inversa....


----------



## elgriego (Oct 19, 2013)

Saludos.

Hola dicksonjo,La marca del diodo ,va hacia el 7805,es decir que la tension entra por anodo y sale por catodo,hacia el regulador,si vos conectas la alimentacion de la placa al reves,supongo que salteandote el diodo,(ya que en inversa no conduce) y el led rojo enciende en esta condicion,significa que el led ,tambien esta colocado al reves!!!.

En cualquier circuito electronico actual ,la punta del negativo del tester ,va  a masa ,ese es tu punto de referencia,a partir de este ,medis las diferentes tensiones positivas,en el caso de esta placa ,los 5v de la parte digital,y los 13,2v del resto del circuito.


Saludos.

Pd 



dicksonjo dijo:


> amigo el problema esta asi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 19, 2013)

este es mi transmisor

este es mi transmisor vero.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 19, 2013)

Hola y aparentemente este es el circuito,fijate si corresponde.



Saludos.


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 22, 2013)

amigos este es el vco que tengo en mi transmisor veronica tx clasico sera que este vco sirve o tengo que buscar otro.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 22, 2013)

Hola ,el  SVC321SPA,es un diodo Varicap diseñado para receptores de Ondas Medias,No creo que sea el mas indicado para este pll ,pero sera cuestion de probar.

 A que te referis con Vco?????Sera quizas al varicap?

     V.C.O. Oscilador Controlado Por Voltage.



 Saludos.


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 24, 2013)

amigos revise en mi transmisor y vi que el reemplazo de los bf494 que son los c1393 sus terminales estaban alreves osea  arregle el problema colocando  los c1393 en otra posicion teniendo en cuenta su base.

hata ally...

pero todavia no entiendo porque no sale voltage despues del diodo 1 ... que es el que alimenta tambien al 7805.



amigos tambien con respecto al varicap.. cual me aconsejarian que sea comercial osea que sea facil de conseguir ya que estuve averiguando el BB204 y no lo hay por ningun lado.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 24, 2013)

dicksonjo dijo:


> pero todavia no entiendo porque no sale voltage despues del diodo 1 ... que es el que alimenta tambien al 7805.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Hola dicksonjo,La marca que tiene el diodo ,de que lado esta mas cerca ? del 7805,o de la bobina?

Esta parte del circuito ,no tiene mucha ciencia!!! Fijate si te podes guiar ,con este ej que te mando.  Aunque los valores difieren ,y puede tener ,mas o menos capacitores,el funcionamiento es el mismo.


Saludos.


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok..amigo..yo me estoy guiando con este transmisor que ya esta hecho ..

Tengo todo igual el diodo d1 que ves aqui esta en el mismo sentido QUE EN EL MIO , pero  no ME enciende.

Ha por cierto amigo en caso de que funcione todo bien que led deberia encender primero.



Amigo le pido su colaboracion  y ayuda,,,,este pll me tiene con dolor de cabeza,,,le trabajo..todos los dias y no he encontrado su falla.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 25, 2013)

Hola ,y al 7805 Entran los 13,2v? Y Salen los  5v,? Si no resolves eso ,no vas a avanzar.


Saludos.


----------



## Dircio (Oct 25, 2013)

dicksonjo dijo:


> Ok..amigo..yo me estoy guiando con este transmisor que ya esta hecho ..
> 
> Tengo todo igual el diodo d1 que ves aqui esta en el mismo sentido QUE EN EL MIO , pero no ME enciende.
> 
> ...


 
TEN CALMA AMIGO. Descanza, no hay prisa, si no tienes eso dificlmente puedes avanzar.
Te doy sugerencias en tu misma fotografía de tu veronica.
Saludos



Hola otra vez, te dejo estos datos para que te guies, estube revisando una foto anterior de tu placa y hay por lo menos 2 piezas que has confundido con capacitores, revisa esa y todas las confuciones que tengas porque si no, nunca vas a lograr darle vida a tu veronica. Paciencia e investigacion para conocer que piezas y como funcionan las que estan montadas en tu placa. Lee todo el hilo de este foro porque hay mucha, mucha, mucha informacion al respecto. si no lo haces no avanzas.



Oye amigo, revisando tu placa, veo que solo usas 7 integrados, pero mencionas que estas usando el cristal de 4mhz, error muy grande. Insisto lee todo el hilo y se despejaran muchas dudas. Saludos.


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 25, 2013)

si amigo..ya yo ,lei todo---ese hilo...uso el cristal de 4 mhz pero hay que hacer un pequeño circuito con el cd4018 y ese circuito yo lo hice y se lo coloque.



amigo con respecto a lo que me mandastes como sugerida.

veo que ese circuito falta un condensador variable y algunos puntos estan vacidos...como por ejemplo en este circuito veo que lleva solo 3 transistores Bf494 y en el mio hay 4....

porque? y le falta un trimmer.


----------



## Dircio (Oct 25, 2013)

Puedes tener los 4 o solo 3, debido a que la señal se toma de un transistor, al rededor de los 50Mhz, los del centro son los que envían la señal al primer amplificador 2n4427.
El condensador variable (trimer) que hace falta y que va a masa, se ajusta a 33p aproximadamente, de ahí que mejor se pone un fijo, el de paso si tiene que ser variable de entre 40 a 65p para poder ajustarlo a la máxima transferencia, esto se ve cuando con un watmetro y una carga de 50 Omios a la salida, al darle vuelta sube la aguja, pero tambien se retocan las bobinas del filtro, se juntan o se separan ligeramente y veras como se mueve esa aguja.



Hay una aportación en donde está la cerigrafia de la placa para usarse con el cristal de 4mhz aqui en este hilo busca y compara con la que hiciste, está probado y si funciona.


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 25, 2013)

si ya la compare y esta bn ...
amigo desconecte los dos puentes que salen del Rg 7805 al pll medi y no sale nada es mas...no me sale voltage de ese diodo...

la verdad no ce que pasa.



amigo ojala y pudiera enviarle este transmisor asi como hizo un amigo en este foro que se lo envio a redfiel...para que me lo revisara. es que la verdad necesito terminar este proyecto. lo pronto posible.


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 25, 2013)

amigo te hago una pregunta ..tengo un cristal de 6.000mhz sera que este me sirve.para este pll.


----------



## Dircio (Oct 25, 2013)

Amigo, un diodo te conduce en un sentido y en el otro no; si esto no sucede es que no sirve, o tal vez si conduce pero tu regulador lo manda a tierra.
1.- Saca el regulador de 5v y mide el voltaje en el diodo, si ya aparece entonces tu regulador está dañado pon otro LM7805, debe darte un voltaje positivo, pones punta roja del voltmetro y la negra a masa: En estas cosas se trabaja con lógica, no te dejes vencer. Es posible que estés usando componentes erróneos como las resistencias que confundes con los capacitores. Ojalá puedas subir una fotografía bien tomada y nítida para observar bien y poder ayudarte, tanto del lado de componentes como de la soldadura.
El cristal de 6mhz no te sirve para este circuito, el original usa uno de 6.4mhz que es difícil conseguir, es por eso que se optó por agregarle un CD4018 para usar el cristal de 4mhz.
Es posible que hayas quemado varias cosas si invertiste el voltaje, debes probar cada uno de los componentes delicados.


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 27, 2013)

amigos consegui un varicap con referencia BB910, pero es de dos pines como hago...ya que en el circuito..el que se necesita es de tres pines.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 27, 2013)

Hola Dicksonjo usteds tiene que enplear dos diodos varicap en serie tal como es en lo diagrama esquemactico ( catodos unidos a R7) y listo.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 27, 2013)

amigo una pregunta porque al meter voltage por el catodo del diodo 1n4001 asi. me conduce pero ...lo correcto es que me conduzca entrando por el anodo.

y no me conduce..

es mas busque otro diodo y pasa lo mismo...

tambien. saque el diodo por aparte le meti voltage positivo por el anodo y midiedo con relacion a tierra me sale 0 volt....y si le meto por el catodo con relacion a tierra ahy si me mide....que pasa no entiendo..


----------



## Dircio (Oct 27, 2013)

Tiralo no sirve, comprate uno nuevo 1N4002 o 1N4007
Te recomiendo que leas esta pagina. http://www.info-ab.uclm.es/labelec/Solar/Componentes/Diodo_I/diodorec.htm


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 27, 2013)

amigos les comento que ya arregle lo del voltage del diodo D1...

tengo los 5v del regulador.. y al 2n4427 me llegan los 13v.
pero lo que veo es que el led unlock no ilumina...me imagino que ese debe iluminar de primero. con solo meter voltage al transmisor.


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 27, 2013)

amigos----me surgio un problema....yo tengo un cargador de 12v para alimentar el transmisor...

pero...veo que no me da voltage despues del diodo D1..

en cambio  que lo pruebo con una fuente de un amigo mio que es de portatil...
y tiene 13v----veo que si me mide despues del diodo,,,pero..con el cargador  que tengo no. sale voltage despues del diodo d1. que es el 1n4001.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 28, 2013)

Hola dicksonjo,No sera que tu cargador ,tiene la polaridad invertida????




Saludos.


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 28, 2013)

pero...es raro...ya que le meto el positivo por donde es y su negativo y nada....no pasa voltage....osea entra por las bobinas..péro..y entra por el diodo d1 pero no pasa despues del diodo...

o...que tipo de fuente sera la que reciba este transmisor...

o es que el voltage debe ser exacto...para que funcione,,,,,ya que he probado con diferentes cargadores y con el del amigo mio si funciona.



al parecer todo esta bn .....la falla AHORA es la fuente...que no encuentro ninguna que le sirva.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 28, 2013)

Hola dicksonjo,Cualquier fuente de alimentacion ,de por lo menos 1 Amp 12 Vcc,sirve para ese proyecto,  O las fuentes que estas usando ,no funcionan,o algo estas haciendo mal!!!
Si con la de tu amigo funciona ,suponiendo ,que las demas fuentes con las que probaste ,son de caracteristicas similares,el resultado tendria que ser el mismo!.


Saludos.


----------



## dicksonjo (Nov 2, 2013)

hola amigos les comento que ya logre dar señal con mi transmisor ... veo  que apenas lo conecto enseguida engancha no demora ni 2 seg.........y enseguida manda la señal...pero ahora surge algo...y es que  
los suiches de cambiar la frecuencia no responde...es decir aparentemente veo que el pll engancha...como veo que el led verde ilumina,,,,,pero muevo los suiches que vienen por 6 y no pasa nada ...veo que para cambiar de frecuencia....tengo que mover el trimmer que esta cerca del varicap..

...ha  y otra pregunta amigos que voltage deberia salir en la antena osea donde va el conector pll...mido y me da 0v...



aunque se olle bien el sonido....y tambien....veo que el led rojo indicador de potencia... no ilumina...solo ilumina cuando toco un diodo zener que esta en serie con otro zener 1n4148 cerca de el ...

ha....por cierto...tambien veo...que segun en el plano...indica que por FB4 es GND..pero yo..por ahy...le meto...positivo...y asi..me enciende todo..de lo..contrario...no me da voltage despues del diodo 1n4001..

es raro...verdad,,,...pero..veo que asi funciona....


----------



## dicksonjo (Nov 3, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola dicksonjo,Cualquier fuente de alimentacion ,de por lo menos 1 Amp 12 Vcc,sirve para ese proyecto,  O las fuentes que estas usando ,no funcionan,o algo estas haciendo mal!!!
> Si con la de tu amigo funciona ,suponiendo ,que las demas fuentes con las que probaste ,son de caracteristicas similares,el resultado tendria que ser el mismo!.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



hola amigos les comento que ya logre dar señal con mi transmisor ... veo que apenas lo conecto enseguida engancha no demora ni 2 seg.........y enseguida manda la señal...pero ahora surge algo...y es que 
los suiches de cambiar la frecuencia no responde...es decir aparentemente veo que el pll engancha...como veo que el led verde ilumina,,,,,pero muevo los suiches que vienen por 6 y no pasa nada ...veo que para cambiar de frecuencia....tengo que mover el trimmer que esta cerca del varicap..

...ha y otra pregunta amigos que voltage deberia salir en la antena osea donde va el conector pll...mido y me da 0v...



aunque se olle bien el sonido....y tambien....veo que el led rojo indicador de potencia... no ilumina...solo ilumina cuando toco un diodo zener que esta en serie con otro zener 1n4148 cerca de el ...

ha....por cierto...tambien veo...que segun en el plano...indica que por FB4 es GND..pero yo..por ahy...le meto...positivo...y asi..me enciende todo..de lo..contrario...no me da voltage despues del diodo 1n4001..

es raro...verdad,,,...pero..veo que asi funciona....


----------



## elgriego (Nov 3, 2013)

Buenas ,Por empezar,con el tester directamente ,no vas a medir nada en la salida del conector,ni en ninguna etapa de rf,tenes que armar el siguiente circuito,por ej ,como el  sugerido en este link.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/powmeter/index.htm

Con respecto a la numeracion y designacion del choque ,no es importante ,como este designado FB4,FB5. Etc,lo importante es cual corresponde, en tu placa al positivo,y eso ya lo has resuelto.

Con respecto,a porque no cambia de fcia ,Bueno son muchos factores,los que imfluyen en esto.Ya que estamos hablando de un Sintetizador de Fcia PLL. Debemos comprender cabalmente su funcionamiento para lograr resultados satisfactorios,Como ya te he dicho anteriormente debes verificar la correcta ubicacion de todos los elementos,y respetar las caracteristicas de los mismos ,Medir tensiones ,comprobar que el oscilador de referencia este entregando la fcia correspondiente al comparador de fase,que este a su ves reciba la referencia ,proveniente del prescaler y del divisor programable.  ¨Es Fundamental¨el correcto funcionamiento del vco,en este caso tendrias que medir ,que ocurre con la tension de control ,que ingresa a los varicap,esto lo podes medir en el emisor de Tr1,esta tension variable es la encargada de modificar la resonancia del tanque LC,si la misma no varia al desplazar los swich,significa que el pll no trabaja ,el problema radica, en que debes, verificar correctamente,el camino de todas estas señales y tensiones,seria conveniente que te procuraras en  conseguir un frecuencimetro de vhf ,para saber en que fcia esta oscilando dicho vco.

Quizas cuando conectaste la placa al reves,estropeaste algun ci digital,deberias verificar tambien esto.

No es Mi intencion desanimarte.Pero Es muy dificil a la distancia ,decirte que hacer ,ya que son tus ojos y tus manos las que estan en contacto con la placa,Evidentemente estas ante una  encrucijada ,la cual se resuelve,estudiando ,pensando,midiendo.

No es imposible,pero sin un minimo equipamiento para Rf ,y conocimientos al respecto,se torna sumamente complicado.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## dicksonjo (Nov 3, 2013)

amigo una pregunta que hace el transistor final osea el 2n4427 que esta cerca dela salida de rf....

amigo..lo que si..veo es que yo conecto una antena en la salida de rf y no veo que cambia nada...osea...veo...que no manda..con potencia..

pero si coloco la entena tocando el primer  transistor 2n4427 que esta cerca de los varicap..

osea..yo le coloco la antena al disipador y veo que asi si recorre bastante...


otra cosa...tambien..veo..que yo le quito todos los integrados al pll 
}
y no se desengancha....
lo apago y enciendo..y el led verde ilumina enseguida...

nunca se desengancha....siempre esta transmitiendo..pero...el..problema...es.que porque no me envia potencia desde su debida salida---sino..que tengo que colocarle..la..antena..al disipador..del transistor 2n4427...y asi...si veo que aumenta la señal en mi radio receptor.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 3, 2013)

Hola,segun indicas tu veronica ,no funciona! Con que estas captando la señal ,que este genera,con una radio Fm?,en que fcia lo estas captando? en un solo lugar del dial ,en varios lugares del dial,o en todo el dial ,escuchas una portadora limpia ,es decir ,se percibe la ausencia de ruido de fondo ,o existe un ruido muy molesto? 

Si le quitas todos los ci a la placa y el led sigue encendido ,es indicacion ,que esta funcionando mal ,algo esta mal conectado,el led no debe encender si el pll no esta enclavado.

La funcion del tr 2n 4427 es ser la ultima etapa de rf ,esta etapa final,es la que nos va a entregar la potencia de 1w ,para enviar a la antena.

EL Camino de la señal es el siguiente, la frecuencia generada por el vco ,constituido por tr2 y tr3,es enviada a traves de c20 y r25 a la base de tr6, 1 amp de rf (excitador)la salida de este,por colector ,ataca al tanque comformado por c25 y c 27,en este punto se acopla la base de tr7 etapa final  de Rf constituida por el Tr 2n4427,con su correspondiente tanque de sintonia y acoplamiento.

Seria conveniente ,que subieras el plano de tu veronica,para ver si estamos hablando del mismo circuito.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## dicksonjo (Nov 3, 2013)

no..amigo..al..contrario...el.sonido...es exelente...pero...como..te digo.....no..me sale..POTENCIA .por...la salida de rf..es como..si..el.transistor..final...no..funcionara. Pero de transmitir,transmite excelente. El VCO que le coloqué o sea, el varicap funciona estable, muy bien con el I321

Yo me baso..de este modelo..de transmisor,,,

  A continuación te marco las observaciones que pasan en mi transmisor


----------



## elgriego (Nov 5, 2013)

dicksonjo dijo:


> A continuación te marco las observaciones que pasan en mi transmisor



Hola dicksonjo.Y cuales son las observaciones?????

Necesito que me comfirmes si el pll que estas armando ,es el que figura en el siguiente .rar

De esta forma podemos tener un marco comun de referencia ,asi cuando te pregunte ,que voltage tenes en el emisor de tr1 ,vos me respondas algo que para mi tenga sentido!


Saludos.


----------



## dicksonjo (Nov 5, 2013)

no..amigo..al..contrario...el.sonido...es exelente...pero...como..te digo.....no..me sale..potencia .por...la salida de rf..es como..si..el.transistor..final...no..funcionara. Pero de transmitir,transmite excelente. el vco que le coloqué o sea, el varicap funciona estable, muy bien con el I321

Yo me baso..de este modelo..de transmisor,,,

  A continuación te marco las observaciones que pasan en mi transmisor


----------



## elgriego (Nov 5, 2013)

dicksonjo dijo:


> y que transistor quiere que mida...



Que voltage tenes en el emisor de Tr1? ,esta estable o varia????.


----------



## dicksonjo (Nov 5, 2013)

ha por cierto amigo...los archivos que adjuntastes....si..figuran con el mio...osea..ese..es..mismo..que arme....
digame que transistor medir y le envio la respuesta.



el tr1  corresponde al bc558 verdad?


----------



## Dircio (Nov 6, 2013)

Estimado @dicksonjo: Te es muy difícil subir una fotografía nítida y bien tomada de tu placa??? Ese es el punto de partida para seguir orientándote, observar en tu placa si has montado las piezas correctas de lo contrario estamos platicando a ciegas, elgriego te a preguntado puntos clave pero tú no respondes y/o divagas mucho, lee el diagrama sobre todo de la parte de la alimentación que le deben llegar 13.5v o 13.8v, con por lo menos 3 amperes para garantizar el buen funcionamiento del PLL; No es correcto como tú lo alimentas cuando dices que solo funciona invirtiendo la polaridad, el solo hecho de invertir corres el riesgo de quemar muchas piezas, me ha pasado cuando accidentalmente conecto todo al revés y es cuando dan ganas de darse un coscorrón por no poner atención en esta parte principal. La fuente que estas usando no sirve, o es de muy bajo amperaje aunque este tuviera unos 19 voltios, puede tener un corto internamente y se debilita al conectarlo.
En conclusión:
1.- Búscate una fuente buena, por ejemplo una de PC (computadora de mesa) toma el de los 12 voltios.
2.- Garantízate que todas las piezas en tu placa estén correctamente colocadas, no invertidas a excepción de las resistencias, capacitores cerámicos, choques y bobinas el resto tiene polaridad y por ningún motivo se deben poner al revés.
3.- Insisto, una foto bien tomada puede ser de mucha ayuda.
Por cierto los capacitores variables que aparentan polaridad y que pusiste en tu placa no son las adecuadas, esos si no me equivoco son de muy baja capacidad y es posible que no esté oscilando en la frecuencia comercial del 88mhz a 108mhz.
Aquí el punto de partida es garantizar que la oscilación esté correcta y en la frecuencia que quieres operar que por cierto no has dicho cual es. el resto es amplificación hasta llegar a un punto en el que obtengas al rededor de 1w según el transistor final que se usa 2n4427
En el oscilador se toma una muestra a través de uno de los transistores BF199 o BF194 que le llega al comparador de fase y si todo está en orden, el PLL envía un voltaje x al varicap que lo hace enganchar a tu frecuencia y es cuando prende el led verde.
Está en ti el que varios colegas puedan aportar sus conocimientos y puedas por fin ver como tu placa engancha y trabaja a tu gusto. Saludos amigo.


----------



## dicksonjo (Nov 7, 2013)

amigo dircio actualmente mi transmisor opera en la frecuencia 100.1  fm..

el sonido es exelente.


pero lo que no logro entender es ¿porque no responde a los suiches del pll?

osea cuando yo enciendo mi transmisor el deuna ves engancha sin problemas.

aclaro tambien que puedo variar la frecuencia de operacion comeercial...girando el trimmer condensador variable que esta cerca del vco..

lo giro lentamente y marcha bien sin problemas puedo cambiarme de frecuencia.


otra tambien es que yo mido la antena el positivo que va en el medio lo mido con relacion a tierra y aveces marca 3v....para mi concepto deberia salir porlomenos 11v o los mismos 12v.



amigo tambien quiero que me aclares esta duda.

¡¡¡¡para que encienda el led rojo que es el indicador de potencia rf ...hay que conectarle acaso la antena de dipolo.
ya que cuando le conecto la antena asi si me ilumina ese led.
pero cuando toco tierra o tengo contacto con algo que sea tierra deja de iluminar.

pero todavia sigo sin entender porque funciona como si el transmisor estuviera aislado del pll. 

ya que el pll si le entran los 5v...pero no veo que cambie de frecuencia con los suiches...

teniendo en cuenta que el transmisor si me funciona osea la parte de transmision funciona bn.



aqui subo varias fotos de mi vero

algunos transistores  les cambie su posicion ya que los que coloque..son reemplazo de los originales. como en el caso de los bf494. que los reemplace por el c1393


----------



## Dircio (Nov 7, 2013)

Estimado 
@dicksonjo




Aqui te pongo datos importantes. Se habre con wordpad o con word , puedes copiar las imagenes y guardarlas por separado para poderlas agrandar, espero te sirva.


----------



## dicksonjo (Nov 7, 2013)

amigo muchas gracias por lo que me envio.

pero...tomando en cuenta sobre los swiches...como te dije antes mi transmisor operra en los 101.1  pero veo que muevo esos swiches y no se pierde la señal...osea deberia de cambiarse de frecuencia...

sino que sigue que se queda ally mismo en el mismo punto osea en 101.1 ....veo que para cambiarme de frecuencia tengo que girar el primer trimmer y asi ...si me cambia a otra..frecuencia..


----------



## Dircio (Nov 8, 2013)

Esta placa verónica funciona así:
En la tabla de frecuencias que espero la tengas y que están en algún lugar de este foro escritos en una hoja, seleccionas tu frecuencia y ahí mismo te indica como programar los swiches, empezando de isquierda a derecha teneindo de frente tu placa y con los numeros viendolos en posición correcta, mueves los pequeños interruptores y enseguida mueves el capacitor variable muy lentamente hasta que empiece a parpadear el led amarillo y enseguida tambien parpadea el verde, cuando el led amarillo se apaga por completo, el verde se queda prendido indicando el enganche de tu frecuencia.
No es solo con mover los swiches va a enganchar en otra frecuencia, para ello es necesario volver a mover el capacitor variable. Por eso elije tu frecuencia de trabajo, programa y ajusta el capacitor y dejalo ahí donde engancha.
Según el sintoma que indicas hay muchos errores en tu placa, procura conseguir las piezas correctas, los capacitores no las confundas, hay datos y paginas en la red donde aprenderas a leer las capacidades; Tambien el hecho de que hayas ivertido la polaridad pudo haber ocacionado una quemazon de varias piezas, no queda más que volver a sacarlas y probarlas por fuera y sustituir los integrados por otros y ya no cambies la polaridad de la alimentacion, ahí estubo el error más grande, ya no lo hagas amigo.
La información que subí te da una idea de como seguir la señal en caso de que algo ande mal en la sección del PLL, en la parte del VCO no hay mucho que bscar más que garantizar que corra en la frecuencia comercial, revisa las resistencias es posible que las confundas, suele pasar, ojala pudieras conseguirte un frecuencimetro y así rastreas todas las señales desde el oscilador del vco hasta la parte del PLL.


----------



## emiajleugim (Dic 21, 2013)

Este es el que arme hace un tiempo. . .


----------



## carlos emilio (Dic 30, 2013)

he montado un par de veronica todos funcionaron
1 paso el ttl 74als74 solo se remplasa por 74as74 74f74 (74ls74 no funciona ya que su frecuencia de trabajo es de 25 mhz) en oscilador de veronica tenemos 2 osciladores en faces opuestas de 50mhz que hacen una suma 100mhz en sus colectores de los tr bf494 o bf199 ok
2 paso tiene otro transistor bf494 que hace de buffer para conectarlo con el pll en la cual toma referencia desde uno de los osciladores que opera en la mitad de frecuencia de la suma total del oscilador completo o sea que 50 mhz aprox.
el 74als74 se lo utiliza como divisor por cuatro ,tenemos 50 dividido 4= 12,5 mhz en su salida hacia los contadores ,como ejemplo el tx tendria que estar trabajando en 100.0 mhz

amigos este transmisor funciona de maravilla de una,  es de facil montaje siempre y cuando sea como esta diseñado si se le hace alguna variacion que sea con criterio y conocimiento 
la construccion de bobinas del oscilador que sean perfectas el diodo varicap se lo reemplaza por bb112


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 30, 2013)

Debido a la complicación de conseguir el 74als74, 74f74, 74s74, etc... estaba pensando en usar un oscilador que trabaje a la cuarta parte de la fundamental (la de salida, se entiende) para poder entrar al sintetizador y usar como "prescaler" un 74ls74. En el sintetizador sólo habría que poner un cristal del doble de la f actual, así se mantiene el mismo paso de frecuencia. A la salida el ofv se pondría una etapa sintonizada y luego se amplifica tal cual es el diseño original. Que dicen? vale la pena?


----------



## carlos emilio (Ene 4, 2014)

es buena idea puedes modificar que oscile en 25 mhz y en su salida hacerle un doblador de frecuencias se puede complicar un poco por los harmonicos en la etapa final ,no es necesario cambiar el cristal .dado que el 4060 tiene cantidad de divisiones en sus patillas fijate en los datos 
el 4060 con cristal de 6.4 mhz dividido 1024 deja una frecuencia de 6,25 khz en su salida si lo
haces a la mitad de frecuencia al oscilador tienes que cambiar a la patilla que divide por 512
y  usas la misma tabla de frecuencias original

otra idea que les puedo brindar  cambien el 74als74 por un lb3500 es un preescaler divisor por 8 y se consigue en el mercado es un  mos y su salida trabaja en estado bajo ,hay que hacer variaciones en las patillas del 4060


----------



## Dircio (Ene 29, 2014)

Hola colegas, necesito su ayuda para programar la frecuencia de 93.7MHZ  en este diseño del dibujo que adjunto.
Estuve probando en la frecuencia de 93.1 y tomando en cuenta la colocación del DIPSWICH, engancha con esta combinación: 
ON ON ON ON          OF OF ON ON         ON OF. = 93.1MHZ

Pero para la frecuencia 93.7MHZ no encuentro la combinación,
Me pueden ayudar con alguna formula matemática para poder sacar todas las frecuencias? como poner los interruptores de los DIP.
Este modelo lo saqué de un dibujo llamado pllthompson y es por eso que no se como programarlo, y todavía no se leer los data de los IC
Agradeszco desde ya su valiosa ayuda.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 29, 2014)

Dircio dijo:


> Hola colegas, necesito su ayuda para programar la frecuencia de 93.7MHZ  en este diseño del dibujo que adjunto.
> Estuve probando en la frecuencia de 93.1 y tomando en cuenta la colocación del DIPSWICH, engancha con esta combinación:
> ON ON ON ON          OF OF ON ON         ON OF. = 93.1MHZ
> 
> ...


Hola carissimo Dircio, yo vengo buscando exactamente por ese proyecto que postaste. Lo conpañero DJ_Glenn envioume una copia pero desafortunadamiente poco clara de entiender ( se trata de una copia de otra mala copia......)
portanto se no for mucha molestia poderias ustedes subir aca ese proyecto que miro bien mas claro y seguramiente voi estudiar profundamente y con mucho  gusto te ayudo a  quitar tu enquietaciones.
!Muchas gracias y fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Ene 29, 2014)

Ese es el circuito real que tengo ojalá sirva para lo que busco, es la parte del PLL.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 29, 2014)

Dircio dijo:


> Ese es el circuito real que tengo ojalá sirva para lo que busco, es la parte del PLL.


Yo necessito mas informaciones (diagrama esquemactico o layout conpleto) dese proyecto porque lo que subiste es poco para entiender mas profundamente.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Ene 29, 2014)

Es este amigo, lo estoy haciendo y probando la programación de las frecuencias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 29, 2014)

Dircio dijo:


> Es este amigo, lo estoy haciendo y probando la programación de las frecuencias.


Bueno caro Dircio esa es la misma copia que tengo gentilmente cedida por lo conpañero DJ_Glenn y desafortunadamiente es mala de si apreciar.
? Acaso usteds tienes ese proyecto armado en tu manos ? , se no for mucha molestia , ? es possible tomar algunas fotos del en las duas caras de la tarjeta ?
? Tienes en manos un frequencimetro digital ? , caso positivo eso es mui bueno porque facilita en mucho lo trabalho.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## macross1985 (Ene 29, 2014)

Dircio dijo:


> Es este amigo, lo estoy haciendo y probando la programación de las frecuencias.



Colega Dircio si podes marcar en la imagen cómo están las llaves en la posicion actual, puede que sea mas facil ayudarte. saludos!


----------



## Dircio (Ene 29, 2014)

Si tengo frecuencímetro y con eso observo como engancha en la 93.1 con los datos que pongo en color verde fosforecente. Ahora yo quiero entrar a la 93.7
como dato adicional, estando en la 93.1 y solo desconecto el swich 3 del primer grupo me envía a la 92.9 y tambien engancha perfecto.

Así: ON--ON--ON--ON----------OF--OF--ON--ON----------ON---OF---= 93.1MHZ

ON--ON--OF--ON----------OF--OF--ON--ON----------ON---OF---= 92.9MHZ

Y para LA 93.7 ya no se que hacer, ya intenté poniendo de varias formas los interruptores y no encuentro como, el VCO está perfecto cubre toda la banda comercial de eso no hay ninguna duda, tengo frecuiencímetro y es lo que me muestra. Es solo la programación de los DIP SWICH.
Si me ayudan a encontrar la formula matemática para sacar todas las frecuencias es mejor.



Aqui está una fotografía de este modelo, creo que ya alguien lo subió aqui mismo.


----------



## miguelus (Ene 30, 2014)

Dircio dijo:


> Si tengo frecuencímetro y con eso observo como engancha en la 93.1 con los datos que pongo en color verde fosforecente. Ahora yo quiero entrar a la 93.7
> como dato adicional, estando en la 93.1 y solo desconecto el swich 3 del primer grupo me envía a la 92.9 y tambien engancha perfecto.
> 
> Así: ON--ON--ON--ON----------OF--OF--ON--ON----------ON---OF---= 93.1MHZ
> ...



Buenos días..

Al cambiar la posición 3 y ponerla en OFF el PLL ha bajado de frecuencia 300Khz, lo que significa que no es una opción correcta, déjalo como estaba, en ON.

Ahora pon en ON la primera llave del segundo grupo (la de la izquierda) y mira en el Frecuencímetro la nueva frecuencia.
De esta manera podrás evaluar cuánto mueve cada llave, sumando o restando valores podrás conocer como hay que poner cada llave para una frecuencia dada.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 30, 2014)

Dircio dijo:


> Si tengo frecuencímetro y con eso observo como engancha en la 93.1 con los datos que pongo en color verde fosforecente. Ahora yo quiero entrar a la 93.7
> como dato adicional, estando en la 93.1 y solo desconecto el swich 3 del primer grupo me envía a la 92.9 y tambien engancha perfecto.
> 
> Así: ON--ON--ON--ON----------OF--OF--ON--ON----------ON---OF---= 93.1MHZ
> ...



Bueno como tienes un frequencimetro en manos las cosas son mui mas sinples , pero se no for mucha molestia necessito que usteds venga hacer unas medidas :
Pino 11 de lo SN74F74N
pino 5 de lo SN74F74N
Pino 4 de lo CD4011BE
Pino 13 de lo CD4518BE
Pino 3 de lo CD4046BCN
Con esas informaciones en manos yo puedo entiender mejor como anda la malha del PLL y puedo  ayudarte a armar una tabla conpleta de todas frequencias entre 88 hasta 108Mhz.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Ene 30, 2014)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Bueno como tienes un frequencimetro en manos las cosas son mui mas sinples , pero se no for mucha molestia necessito que usteds venga hacer unas medidas :
> Pino 11 de lo SN74F74N
> pino 5 de lo SN74F74N
> Pino 4 de lo CD4011BE
> ...


 
Ok, aquí están los datos: para la frecuencia de 97.3 MHZ
Pino 11 de lo SN74F74N-------Entrada de muestra de frec 97.3
pino 5 de lo SN74F74N--------24.3250 lectura en frecuencímetro.
Pino 4 de lo CD4011BE--------2MHZ.
Pino 13 de lo CD4518BE-------25000 lectura en frecuencímetro.
Pino 3 de lo CD4046BCN-------25000 lectura en frecuencímtero.

Ojalá con esto ya tengamos una idea.



@miguelus: Me envía hasta la 105 porque se desengancha y es necesario retocar el capacitor variable. Ojalá con los datos proporcionados puedan ayudarme para crear las tabla completa o alguna formula matemática para sacar las frecuencias. gracias por tu sugerencia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 30, 2014)

Dircio dijo:


> Ok, aquí están los datos: para la frecuencia de 97.3 MHZ
> Pino 11 de lo SN74F74N-------Entrada de muestra de frec 97.3
> pino 5 de lo SN74F74N--------24.3250 lectura en frecuencímetro.
> Pino 4 de lo CD4011BE--------2MHZ.
> ...


Haora si , dame solo un poco de tienpo para estudiar eses datos y seguramiente retuerno con la tabla tan deseada.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Ene 30, 2014)

DANIEL LOPEZ:
Aquí te dejo el PCB layout, que recien terminé, está hecho con "Dip Trace" hay algunas variaciones en las pistas pero las conexiones son las mismas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 30, 2014)

Hola caro Dircio haora estoi estudiando la matemactica dese PLL ,hasta onde se  lo VCO es dibidido por 4 ( fixo) asi tenemos por exenplo: para sintetizar una frequenzia de 88.1Mhz tenemos en la salida del premero CI divisor (74ls74) una frequenzia de 22.025Mhz que adentra en un divisor programable por "N"  con 3 decadas donde el numero "N" es la frequenzia final  deseada en FM.  La salida dese dibisor programable tiene que sener la frequenzia de 25Khz que es conparada por lo CI CD4046 con la referencia de 25Khz fornida por lo CI CD4518 que en realidad es lo cristal de 2Mhz dibidido por 80 (2Mhz/80=25Khz) , portanto 22,025Mhz/ 25Khz es : 881 ( decimal). Para sintetizar 93.1Mhz tenemos 93.1Mhz /4 = 23.275Mhz /25khz = 931 (decimal) .Haora tenemos otro problema : lo divisor programable dese proyecto es de 3 decadas portanto la maxima division es : 999(decimal) o sea la maxima frequencia sintetizada es de 999( decimal) X 25Khz X 4= 99,9 Mhz y no tiene como generar mas arriba por falta de una decada , Ex : caso deseamos generar 107,9Mhz /4 = 26.975Mhz /25Khz = 1079( decimal).
Espero que me entiendas . Em tienpo : ? poderia ustedes confirmar en tu PLL armado lo codigo de cada CI dibisor que estas montado logo arriba del CIs : SN74F74N , CD4011BE y CD4518BE ? , Te pregunto eso porque los dibisores 74196 y 74197 son diferentes entre si y no quiero encorrir en equivocos .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Ene 30, 2014)

Si entiendo algo de lo que escribes amigo, Estos son los integrados que tengo montados:
SN74197N.    74LS196N.   74LS196PC.  HD74LS04.
SN74F74N.    CD4011BE.   CD4518BE.   CD4046BNC.
Están en este orden, Estube observando en  la foto que subí antes  que en el lugar del HD74LS04. ponen uno de 74LS14, a caso es del mismo tipo? o ahí esta la clave.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 31, 2014)

Dircio dijo:


> Si entiendo algo de lo que escribes amigo, Estos son los integrados que tengo montados:
> SN74197N.    74LS196N.   74LS196PC.  HD74LS04.
> SN74F74N.    CD4011BE.   CD4518BE.   CD4046BNC.
> Están en este orden, Estube observando en  la foto que subí antes  que en el lugar del HD74LS04. ponen uno de 74LS14, a caso es del mismo tipo? o ahí esta la clave.


Hola caro Dircio, lo 74LS14 puede substituir lo HD74LS04 sin peñas porque hacen la misma funciõn. Desafortunadamiente yo estava equivocado quando aclare que lo conjunto dibisor conposto por lo 74LS197 agregado a dos 74LS196 solamente dibidia hasta 999 , quando en realidad el puede chegar hasta 1280 , haora estoi ronpendo en muuuuuuuuuuuuchooooooo mi cabeza de modo desvendar como programar correctamente ese "bendicto" dibisor por "N". Ese proyecto no es "nada classico" porque lo premero dibisor anda en base 16 y los otros dos en base 10 , portanto es necessario desahollar la matemactica que modela el .
retuerno asi que logar algo de bueno .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Ene 31, 2014)

Ja ja ja, Ok amigo si entiendo que es complicado y por eso te duele la cabeza, yo estoy igual. Ojalá alguien mas de este foro nos ilumine y creo que tienes razon porque me manda a las frecuencias altas y se que sí entran, solo es encontrar el truco de como programar.
Saludos amigo!


----------



## miguelus (Feb 1, 2014)

Buenos días.

He  estado viendo un poco por encima el circuito, ¡lástima que no disponemos de un esquema en condiciones!  seguir las pistas es un trabajo muy tedioso  

Pero se pueden sacar slgunas conclusiones...

Vemos que el paso de programación son 100Khz, ya que..

El primer Divisr es un 74F74 configurado como Divisor por 4 y como la frecuencia de Referencia son 25Khz, cada paso serán 25Khz x 4 = 100Khz

El primer Divisor, 74LS197, cuenta hasta 16, los otros dos Divisores, 74LS197,cuentan  hasta 10.

Ambos divisores cuentan de forma ascendente, por lo que el número a programar es lo que les falta para llegar a la cuenta máxima 

Intentaré explicar esto....

El 74LS97 cuenta hasta 16 si queremos que divida por Tres tendremos que poner un 13 en su entrada de datos (13 + 3 = 16)

Bien, sigamos.

El 74LS197 es el contador de mayor peso, nos definirá los Mhz x 10
El siguiente 7LS196 es de Mhz x 1
El siguiente 74LS196 será el de Khz x 100

Si nuestra Frecuencia es 93,1 Mhz, restaremos el 9 de 16

16 - 9 = 7, el 7 es el número a programar en el Divisor de Mhz x 100

Nos queda el 31...

Para el siguiente contador...

10 - 3 = 7, el 7 será el número a programar en el Divisor de Mhz x 1

Nos queda el 1...

Para el siguiente Contador...

10 - 1 = 9, el 9 será el número a programar en el Divisor de Khz x 1


Todo esto lo he pensado sobre la "marcha, no tengo tiempo para dedicarle más (de momento)
Pero creo no estar muy descaminado , eso espero.


En la salida de los Divisores hay una serie de Puertas, y no he tenído tiempo de ver qué es lo que hacen 

Siento no tener el esquema delante... Hay una extraña manía a no publicar los esquemas de los circuitos, los Diagramas de los Circuitos Impresos quedan muy bonitos pero no son nada útiles para seguir un circuito .

En algún Post anterior, a Dircio se le encargó la tarea de dar algún dato sobre la influencia de algunos interruptores sobre la frecuencia de salida, bien veo que no ha realizado su parte del trabajo 

Sería muy interesante que Dircio nos comentara, cuánto se mueve la frecuencia cambiando varios interruptores en cada uno de los tres grupos, con que mida un par de Interruptores de cada grupo sería suficiente.

Sal U2


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 1, 2014)

Amigos adjunto un diagrama, que tengo entendido  es el que necesitan , disculpen la poca calidad de las imagenes y algunos borrones,

Espero, que les ayude  en algo, saludos.


----------



## Dircio (Feb 1, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> He estado viendo un poco por encima el circuito, ¡lástima que no disponemos de un esquema en condiciones!  seguir las pistas es un trabajo muy tedioso
> 
> ...


 
Disculpa migo por la tardanza, esto es lo que he logrado programando los swiches. Estoy observando algo interesante, que tenemos los digitos siguientes del lado derecho del primer sw 00-01-10-11 y se repite. mientras que en el otro vá por el grupo 10 y 11 espero sirvan estos datos y tengamos la tabla completa. Moises Calderon (SALUDOS) acaba de subir una imagen de un diagrama pero usa dos 7497.


*TABLA THOMPSON *


*FREC SW-1 SW-2 SW-3 ___*


*91.2 1101 0010 1000*

*91.3 1110 0010 1000*

*91.4 1111 0010 1000*

*91.5 0000 0011 1000*

*91.6 0001 0011 1000*

*91.7 0010 0011 1000*

*91.8 0011 0011 1000*

*91.9 0100 0011 1000*

*92.0 0101 0011 1000*

*92.1 0110 0011 1000*

*92.2 0111 0011 1000*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> He  estado viendo un poco por encima el circuito, ¡lástima que no disponemos de un esquema en condiciones!  seguir las pistas es un trabajo muy tedioso
> 
> ...


Bueno hasta onde yo entiendo lo premero dibisor 74LS197 dibide hasta 16 , lo segundo dibisor 74LS196 dibide hasta 10 y lo tercero dibisor 74LS196 dibide hasta 8 , aclaro eso porque la salida del es "Qc" y quando "Qd" es nivel logico "I" lo CI inversor 74LS04 canbia para "0" y carga los preset de toda cadeia. Desafortunadamiente tecnicas digitales NO son mi playa , quizaz un conpañero mas experto pueda nos ayudar como  programar correctamente ese "bendicto" grupo dibisor enbasado en un dibisor base 16(Binario) seguido de mas dos estagios pero andando en base 10(BCD).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.

P.D. en urtimo caso armo ese dibisor en un protoboard y ensaio el con un clock fixo mas un frequencimetro que tiene la funciõn A/B , conecto la entrada A del frequencimetro en lo clock y en la entrada del bloco dibisor y la entrada B del frequencimetro en la salida del bloco dibisor y saco la razon de division na marra.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 3, 2014)

Hola conpañeros , yo arme ese "bendicto" bloco divisor en un protoboard y con auxilio de un generador de RF  mas uno frequencimetro con la funciõn A/B encontre la correcta palabra digital para que el divida entre 881 hasta 1079 lo que corresponde a sintetizar de 88,1 hasta 107,9Mhz en passos de 100Khz , como son 200 possiveis palabras yo premero preciso formar las tablas ( que no son pocas) , portanto dame un rato , asi que tudo listo yo subo aca con mucho gusto .
Un dato mui inportante : lo circuito armado es lo que fue posteado por Dircio , portanto es necessario que el sea  correcto para que mis tablas anden a contento.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 4, 2014)

Buenos días.

He tenido algo de tiempo y he podido seguir el esquema con más detenimiento.

El primer Divisor es Módulo 16 por lo que su máxima cuenta  será 15 
El segundo Divisor es Módulo 10, por lo que  su máxima cuenta  será  9 
El tercer Divisor es Módulo 10 pero configurado para contar hasta un máximo de 7

Gracias a Daniel Lopes por su aclaración sobre el 3º Divisor, en mi primer Post aún no lo avía visto. 

La cuenta máxima será  15 - 9 - 7

Cuando el tercer divisor alcance 8 "1000" todos los Divisores cargaran el dato que hayamos programado y la cuenta comenzará de nuevo.

Como comenté en el Post anterior, estos Contadores cuentan  ascendentemente, por esta razón el número a programar será lo que falta hasta la cuenta máxima, 1597 +1

También hay que tener encuenta que estos Contadores cuentan en el Flanco de Bajada del pulso de Reloj.
(Esto es muy importante para poder entender el funcionamiento).

Por ejemplo, queremos generar 97,1Mhz  a este número le quitamos la , (Coma) y nos queda 971
Ahora lo restamos de 1598…

1598 – 971 = 627

627 será el número a programar.

En el Primer Divisor cargamos un 6  “0110”
En el Segundo Divisor cargamos un 2  “0010”
En el Tercer Divisor cargamos  un 7  “0111”

En el ejemplo anterior, el Bit Menos Significativo está a la Derecha.

Hay que tener en cuenta que en el tercer Divisor, el número mayor que se puede programar es 7, si, en la entrada de programación  intentamos poner un número > de 7 la cadena divisora no funcionará. 


Esta forma de Dividir, a algunos les parecerá un tanto extraña, a mi me lo pareció, pero después de analizarlo más despacio todo cobra sentido. 

Espero que Daniel Lopes, con su montaje, pueda corroborar  lo expuesto más arriba. 

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 4, 2014)

Carissimo miguelus , lo tercer módulo( mas significativo) en realidad divide por 8 , asi la total divisiõn es : 1280.
Lo premero módulo anda en base 16 (binario) y es lo menos significativo , lo segundo módulo anda en base 10 (BCD) contando hasta 10 y lo tercer módulo anda en base 10 (BCD) pero ese conta hasta 8.
Portanto lo numero "N" de programaciõn es: 1280-(frequencia deseada), ex: para sintetizar 88,1Mhz tenemos : 1280-881=399(dec.) o para sintetizar 107,9Mhz tenemos : 1280-1079=201(dec.), donde lo gran problema haora es "fracionar" ese numero "N" (dec.) en una palabra binaria de base 16 para lo premero módulo divisor  y mas dos palabras en base 10 para los otros módulos divisores.
Yo ja tengo en manos la tabela conpleta de 881 hasta 1079 pero tengo que mejorar la apresentaciõn antes de subir ( voi tentar passar en excel).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Feb 4, 2014)

Quiero agradecer a todos, ya que poco a poco se va aclarando este misterio, yo estoy atento a sus aportes y tratando de entender el funcionamiento de este modelo y desde luego tomando nota de todo.
Gracias! a todos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 12, 2014)

Hola a todos y especialmente a lo conpañero Dircio , desafortunadamiente yo no tuve tienpo para elaborar las tablas con una apresentación mas professional , portanto voi subir aca las originales hecho por mi  a mano , donde qualquer duda por favor me pregunte que yo contesto con mucho gusto.
Las frequencias programables son de 87,5Mhz hasta 107,9Mhz en passos de 100Khz totalizando 204 possibles canales sintetizados.
!Ojo! "OFF" son las chaves desligadas( nivel logico I gracas a los resistores de pull-up) y "ON" son las chaves ligadas para tierra (nivel logico 0). 
Mirando de la esquierda para la derecha los premeros 4 bits programan lo premero( y menos significativo) modulo divisor (74LS197) , los 4 bits seguintes programan lo segundo modulo divisor (74LS196) y los dos urtimos bits programan lo tercer ( y mas significativo) modulo divisor (74LS196).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Feb 14, 2014)

Daniel López: Agradezco todo tu apoyo incondicional, creo que con esto se cumple uno de los propósitos del foro, ayudar a quien lo necesite; Un abrazo para todos quienes intervinieron directa e indirectamente en el desarrollo y aportaciones oportunas.
Gracias de todo corazon amigos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 14, 2014)

! OK amigo Dircio!, y quando puder si possible por favor saque unas fotos de tu PLL ( si no for pedir mucho  las dos caras de la tarjeta) y suba aca  porque tengo muchas ganas en armar ese proyecto pero las informaciones disponibles hasta haora son insuficiente para lograr tal exito. 
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Feb 14, 2014)

Quí tienes amigo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 15, 2014)

!Muchas gracias !, la foto de las pistas (cubre) estas mui buena en se mirar , haora la foto de los conponentes desafortunadamente fue un poco prejudicada por un cable blindado de audio que hace suenbra , en realidad busco mas exactamente por lo circuito que conpreende entre la salida del CI DC4046BCN ( pino 13) y lo tanque oscilador del VCO ( circuito pasa bajos, correción de frequenzia  y modulación).
Como la tarjeta de circuito es hecha en fibra de vidrio con un foco de luz apuntada a lo  cubre es possible mirar en lo lado de los conponentes la suenbra de lo cubre "conectando" los conponentes , una foto asi seria mui util ( logico si quando possible).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 16, 2014)

Amigo Daniel, adjunto imagen VCO, del PLL, que posteé anteriormente, lo copie de una tarjeta que utilizaban los técnicos para ensamblar transmisores, los valores de las bobinas o inductores no son correctos en algunos casos, porque  estaban  borrados; los transistores, son los que estaban en la tarjeta, los varicaps, son  de punto rojo, que utilizaban en  tuner Philips, desmontare los inductores, y los mediré, para tener los valores reales, pero como te dije en un MP, el VCO es copia de un Telavo antiguo, espero que sea util, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 16, 2014)

! Muchas gracias carissimo y estimado Don Moises Calderon !, Ojala ese diagrama esquemactico que posteaste sea lo mismo ( o ao menos semelhante) ao enpleado por lo conpañero Dircio.
Voi averiguar con mucho cariño conparando las fotos posteadas por Dircio con ese diagrama y despues subo aca lo que conclui.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil a todos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Feb 16, 2014)

Daniel López: Aquí tienes algo más que fotos, parece que tu correo no es compatible con el mío y no veo que los recibas. Pero aquí están para todos. La imagen en rojo, está subido aquí mismo en este hilo y está hecho con un programa que se llama *PCB Layout.* tal y como se muestra en la imagen que adjuto encerrado en cuadro rojo y con una palomita también en rojo. Si necesitas algo más con gusto lo subo aquí amigo.
Saludos!





Dircio dijo:


> DANIEL LOPEZ:
> Aquí te dejo el PCB layout, que recien terminé, está hecho con "Dip Trace" hay algunas variaciones en las pistas pero las conexiones son las mismas.


 
* Hace dos semanas pagina 57 Post#1140*
En este post está el archivo de la imagen en rojo y se habre con PCB Layout.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 16, 2014)

Dircio dijo:


> Daniel López: Aquí tienes algo más que fotos, parece que tu correo no es compatible con el mío y no veo que los recibas. Pero aquí están para todos. La imagen en rojo, está subido aquí mismo en este hilo y está hecho con un programa que se llama *PCB Layout.* tal y como se muestra en la imagen que adjuto encerrado en cuadro rojo y con una palomita también en rojo. Si necesitas algo más con gusto lo subo aquí amigo.
> Saludos!
> 
> 
> ...


!Muchas gracias carissimo y estimado Dircio , haora si tengo todos los datos necesarios para armar ese proyecto seguramente con todo exicto.
Agradesco tanbien a todos conpañeros ( Don Miguelus , Moises Calderon , DJ_Glenn , ElGriego y mucho otros)que ayudaran en mucho ese tema.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Feb 16, 2014)

Amigos, toda información útil para el desarrollo de los montajes debeis postearla y no hacerla circular por correos o MP, de esa forma el hilo se convierte en una herramienta completa para todos gracias al esfuerzo que le estais dedicando.

Saludos.


----------



## Dircio (Feb 16, 2014)

Gracias Tiago, por recordarlo y brindar confianza.
Corrijo un dato del nombre del programa para abrir un archivo posteado arriba: Se habre con *NOVARM DIP TRACY *Se trata de un programa que sirve para hacer circuitos, y todo lo relacionado a electrónica.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 18, 2014)

Carissimo conpañero Dircio , descurpe por molestar , pero tengo algunas dudas : ? poderias usteds aclarar los valores de "C" y "R" marcados en quadro rojo (mirar en "Miniatura de Adjuntos picando dos o tres vezez para ampliar mejor)  armados en tu targeta ? te pregunto porque no consigo mirar las colores de los resistores ao contento y menos ainda los valores de los capacitores electroliticos.
!Muchas gracias !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Feb 18, 2014)

Daniel, si observas los dibujos de las piezas en esta imagen que ya tienes, son exactamente los que están montados en la placa armada, las bobinas y choques estan tambien los datos de cada uno. por ejemplo 4mm/22/15v, significa bobina enrrollada sobre una resistencia de 4 milímetros de por lo menos 2k2 ohms, alambre calibre 22, y 15 vueltas.
Tabién me han servido las bobinas hechas al aire, sin resistencias.
Algunos capacitores están enumerados tal y como se ven físicamente por ejemplo el de 104, es el 100nF o 0.1mF. La mayoria son en pF.
Los capacitores electrolíticos en la imagen, el primero de arriba es de (2punto2uF)= 2.2uF, el capacitor fijo junto a dos resistencias es del 473= 47n o 47000, las resistencias son de 470k = amarillo, violeta, amarillo y la otra es de 4k7= amarillo, violeta, rojo. Y el ultimo electrolítico junto a 3 resistencias es de (punto22uF)= .22uF, las resistencias son 33K= naranja, naranja, naranja. la siguiente es de 470 = amarillo, violeta, negro y la ultima es de 1k= Café o marron, negro, rojo.
Revisa bien porque todo está ahí; los transistores con sus sutitutos a escepción del ultimo 2n4427, que lo sustituyo por el 2sc1970 que me dá un poco más.
Saludos amigo!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 19, 2014)

!OK , entiendido y muchas gracias !, te pregunte iso porque en la foto los resistores de cuerpo con color "verde" yo desafortunadamente no puedo distiguir entre rojo o marron generando asi dudas.
Como eses conponentes conpoen la malha passa bajos els son muchos inportantes que tengan los valores correctos para que el PLL ande a contento.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Feb 20, 2014)

De acuerdo Daniel, no hay problema, puedes preguntar lo que quieras y yo con gusto te respondo, ojalá tengas trabajando muy pronto tu placa para verificar también la programación de los dipswich, el mío ya quedó montado en el gabinete con un amplificador y ya lo entregué con un amigo que me lo pidió y quedo trabajando en la 97.3.
 Saludos amigo desde México mi país.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 20, 2014)

Por pura curiosidad , las tablas que yo generei , ? te serviste , hay testeado alguna otra frequenzia ?. Te pregunto eso porque como las frequencias enpleadas son "relativamente" elevadas dependendo da procedencia o lote o fabricante del CI dibisor enpleado puede haber un pequeño erro en la casa de centienas de quilohertios , eso es debido a lo "delay" ( algunos nS) inerente de cada CI que es sumado o suficiente para que todo bloque contador conte uno o dos ciclos de RF a mas equivocado generando esa diferenza , pero la solución  para ese efecto es reprogramar uno o dos canales arriba o abajo conforme o caso para si obtener la frequenzia final deseada.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Feb 21, 2014)

Sí intenté reprogramarlo en la 93.7 con los datos que proporcionaste, pero no entró y se me fué a otra frecuencia y nunca enganchó, Pero no te preocupes seguiré investigando espero corregir ese problema, lo que he visto es que solo encgancha en algunas frecuencias con los datos que proporcioné aquí y están arriba, son los ceros y unos que aparecen como una pequeña tabla, siguiendo ese orden de programación no pude entrar en la 93.7 que es la frecuencia que me pidieron. por eso optamos por dejarlo en la 97.3 
Con la tabla que elaboraste, lo volví a intentar pero no se pudo.
Te agradezco tu apoyo y esfuerzo amigo, Ojalá resuelvas ese problema y lo compartas aquí, yo en unos días más voy a armar otro y con eso voy a rastrear todas las frecuencias e ir creando la tabla que desde luego lo compartiré tambien.
Saludos amigo Daniel.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 21, 2014)

Bueno como lo conparador de fase CD4046BCN es alimentado con 5,0 Voltios una buena tensión de enganche es 2,5 Voltios en los catodos de los diodos varicaps quando en la frequenzia final deseada y eso es obtenido ayustando lo trimer ajustable en paralelo con la bobina del VCO. Lo circuito que yo arme en protoboard fue lo que usteds subiste y un punto inportante es la chave de programación chaveando las entradas de los divisores para tierra y resistores de "pull up" garantizando nivel logico alto "I" quando las chaves son abiertas , portanto chave abierta o "OFF" = "I" y chave cerriada o "ON" = "0".

Atente para ese dato.
!Fuerte abrazo amigo Dircio estensivo a todos que aconpañam ese tema!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Feb 21, 2014)

De acuerdo amigo Daniel, tomaré en cuenta ese dato, y gracias por tu sugerencia amigo y desde luego gracias a todos quienes se interesan por este tema.


----------



## ojotec (May 17, 2014)

hola gente del foro. les comento que hace año y medio arme este transmisor de 1 watio. lo abandone por que no pude hacelo funcionar . 
ahora lo encare de nuevo despues de haber leido y leido experiencias de muchos del foro le puse mano de nuevo. y me di cuenta que habia cometido unos errores en el armado que quiero compartir con ustedes para que no caigan en lo mismo que yo a la hora de armarlo.
1-paciencia no esperen armarlo en uno o dos dias tomarse su tiempo si es la primera ves que arman circuitos de radio
2-lo primero  es armar todo el circuito asta la primera etapa de rf que incluye los bf 199. NO COLOCAR los transistores de salida 2n4427

"nota importante" las seis bobinas de la primer etapa es estricto la fabricacion el espesor del alambre debe ser de un milimetro. minimo 0,8 de cobre esmaltado o plateado pero de un 1mm con un diametro interno de 6 mm 
las bobinas deben tener una separacion  de un centimetro cada una

3-fabricarse una sonda para rf. muy facil de hacer busquen aca o en google 

4-cuando tengan todo listo ante de darle voltaje verifiquen  la polaridad de la fuente + y -. una vez conectado los12 volt con la sonda veririfican que en la salida de los dos  transistores del medio bf199 tengamos señal si la aguja de nuestro vumetro se mueve asi sea muy poco eso quiere decir que tenemos lo necesario para seguir probando ahora con un radio en una frecuencia medianamente libre retocando el capacitor variable  cv 1 con un destornillador de plastico asta escuchar que ocupan dicha frecuencia en el radio fm

5-ahora vamos al pianito dip swich seleccionamos la frecuencia segun la tabla de dispocicion de llaves segun la frecuencia elegida EJ. 95.1 arrancamos por el primer pianito que es el del borde de la plaqueta ON ON OFF OFF OFF ON  ahora el segundo piano OFF OFF ON OFF OFF ON  ahora movemos cv1 muy despacio asta que el led  verde prenda esto puede llevar segundos en acomodar la frecuencia si el led verde queda prendio eso quiere decir que ya engancho y de ahi no se movera si llegaron asta aca y todo salio bien felicitacione  

6-apagamos soldamos los dos 2n4427 con disipador estrella y por favor no coloquen los capacitores ceramicos c33 y c32 de la salida si ya lo soldaron solo dessoldar una patita

7-NUNCA encender transmisores sin carga fantasma en su salida de antena podriamos dañar el 2n4427 o provocar gran interfencia . buscar como fabricar carga fantasma es muy facil 
ahora si conectar los 12 volt y si el led de salida prendio eso indica que esta todo bien. girando vc2 y vc3 incrementaremos la potencia de salida para ver este cambio podemos hacer un watimetro casero con carga de salida 

8- ya podemos conectar audio en la entrada y probar como funciona en esta u otras frecuencia de su agrado. recuerden que si quieren salir en estereo necesitaran un codificador estereo yo estoy en esta etapa con problemas de saturacion de audio que ya mejorare si alguien tiene ideas las escucho


----------



## ojotec (May 23, 2014)

hola aca estoy de vuelta. este es el codificador estereo del veronica para armar para el que lo quiere probar  
subo el diseño


----------



## Em4zzz (May 23, 2014)

ojotec dijo:


> hola aca estoy de vuelta. este es el codificador estereo del veronica para armar para el que lo quiere probar
> subo el diseño



Alguna vez has conseguido el cristal de 4.864 mhz???


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 23, 2014)

Hola caro EM4zzz, aca en Brasil es possible encontrar ese tipo sin problemas en las tiendas especializadas , acaso nesecite de una peça yo puedo te enviar por correo .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Em4zzz (May 23, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro EM4zzz, aca en Brasil es possible encontrar ese tipo sin problemas en las tiendas especializadas , acaso nesecite de una peça yo puedo te enviar por correo .
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



 Muchas Gracias Daniel!, lo tendré en cuenta.


----------



## ojotec (Jun 1, 2014)

Em4zzz dijo:


> Alguna vez has conseguido el cristal de 4.864 mhz???[
> 
> 
> no todabia  recien empiezo a examinar el circuito cuando pueda empezare comprando los componentes


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Jun 3, 2014)

Ojotec, ese diseño modificado del Codificador original lo realice yo, parece  que lo están utilizando para otros fines, lo cual por varias razones ya no estoy subiendo pcb mejorados, con escalas exactas para los chips tamaños del pcb aceptables, como también diseños propios de circuitos, seria bueno que mencionen al autor aunque sea de artículos mejorados siempre y cuando sea con fines educativos.

Saludos


----------



## ojotec (Jun 3, 2014)

Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales dijo:


> Ojotec, ese diseño modificado del Codificador original lo realice yo, parece  que lo están utilizando para otros fines, lo cual por varias razones ya no estoy subiendo pcb mejorados, con escalas exactas para los chips tamaños del pcb aceptables, como también diseños propios de circuitos, seria bueno que mencionen al autor aunque sea de artículos mejorados siempre y cuando sea con fines educativos.
> 
> Saludos



No tenia la menor idea sr.Carlos mil disculpas .lo mio es salamente con fines educativo .esta es una recopilacion de datos de varios sitios asi que me resulta dificil saber de donde lo saque .
me imagino que se refiere a los pdf del codificador y vumetro .muy buen trabajo a realizado .
nuevamente le pido disculpas


----------



## ojotec (Jun 13, 2014)

sres del foro nececito de su ayuda. decidi armarle un pequeño amplificador al veronica con el 2sc 1971 y de salida el 2sc1972 . este ultimo transistor no logra amplificar  y ya e cambiado por otro. y no consigo amplificacion .uno se volo y se abrio al medio.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 13, 2014)

Hola ojotec,Seria importante e ilustrativo,que subieras el circuito completo de lo que estas tratando de armar!Pero si tu intencion es excitar con el 1971,es decir con 8w ,la entrada de un 1972,Estas yendo por mal camino,ya que ese transistor con 3, 4w de entrada ,ya esta en condiciones de entregar ,su maxima potencia  de salida,Tambien seria interesante ,nos cuentes ,con que instrumental contas ,para trabajar en Rf y en Vhf.

Saludos.


----------



## ojotec (Jun 14, 2014)

gracias griego por responder. este es el circuito que arme.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 14, 2014)

Hola ojotec,En lo personal,dudaria y mucho de ese esquema,Veamos,segun el datasheet el 2sc1971,entrega 6a 8w con 0,25w de entrada en 144Mhz,lo que significa que en 100Mhz ,la ganancia del mismo va a ser mayor,Yo reemplazaria a este ,por un 2sc1970 o un 2sc1947,que con 0,5W de entrada ,te entregaria,aprox,unos 3w,Mas que suficiente,para excitar ,comodamente al 2sc1972.

 Aqui tenes un diagrama con esa comfiguracion .

Saludos


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Jun 16, 2014)

hola amigos del foro soy nuevo en esto y espero que me ayuden, bueno estuve viendo el espectacular trasmisor Verónica estoy pensando armar uno pero aquí en mi provincia no conseguía el cristal 6.4Mhz pero si avía el de 4Mhz buscando a qui en el foro vi un trasmisor que esta muy bueno por lo visto, estoy por poner manos a la obra con ese trasmisor ya que tengo carias cosas que fui comprando..

el trasmisor es : PLL Veronica Modificado a 4MHZ 

bueno cambiando de tema es sobre la baquelita, que medida es..? yo lo imprimo en una Hoja y el Dibujo sale re grande por favor si me pueden pasar las medidas así empiece con la obra...

desde ya gracias y saludos cordiales..


----------



## hackmanice (Jun 16, 2014)

tienes que verificar con cuanta señal se esta exitando el transistor 2sc1971 este necesita de 500mw a 1W para poder funcionar ademas los acoples de impedancia entre etapa y etapa tienen que ser bien calculados a 50ohm.



ojotec dijo:


> sres del foro nececito de su ayuda. decidi armarle un pequeño amplificador al veronica con el 2sc 1971 y de salida el 2sc1972 . este ultimo transistor no logra amplificar  y ya e cambiado por otro. y no consigo amplificacion .uno se volo y se abrio al medio.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 16, 2014)

Hola a todos , un transistor tipo 2SC1971 para nesecitar de 500mW hasta 1 Wattio para andar correctamente o es falso o lo proyecto de lo circuito  estas en mui equivocado , un bueno circuito mas un bueno transistor puede sener facilmente excitado a plena potenzia ( 5 Wattios hasta 8 Wattios ) con 250 mWattios hasta 300 mWattios a una alimentación de 13,8 Voltios en lo colector.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Jun 18, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro como les va, espero q*UE *todo marche bajo control..!! 

bueno les comento ayer  fui a comprar repuestos asi que ya falta poco para empesar a armar mi trasmisor veronica  4Mhz.. compre la baquelita de 20 x 20 centímetro, resistencias transistores los integrados (el único q*UE * falta es el CD 4018) cristal de frecuencia.. faltan los trimmer, según lo que me dijeron en la casa donde venden repuestos que necesito el color de los trimmer 33pf , 40 pf... después necesito es espesor del cobre de todas las bobinas, y también que valor es el varicar según el plano o diagrama dice q*UE * es un kv131D.??? 
Pero no se consige ese valor o no es.... si me podrían ayudar con esos tips que les puse.

Desde ya gracias... bueno ay les comparto algunas fotos para que vean lo comprado...

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 19, 2014)

Hola a todos , caro conpañero Don El55delaguaracha , ustedes puede reenplazar lo diodo variap por un tipo "BB204" o "BB304" que son dos diodos varicaps en anti serie( catodos unidos) en un mismo encapsulamento. Usteds puede tanbien testear dos diodos "BB809" y armalos en anti serie.
Diodos varicaps pueden sener sacados mui facilmente de viejos tuners de TV o radio AM/FM digital desquaçados.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Jun 19, 2014)

hola foreros de la electrónica.. Gracias colega Daniel Lopes por la info, te hago un par de consulta sobre el espesor del cobre para a ser todas las las bobinas para el veronica, cuales son? y sobre el tema de los TRIMMER de 33pf y 40pf que colores son..?

desde ya gracias, saludos..


----------



## elgriego (Jun 19, 2014)

Hola El55delaguaracha,Aqui tenes Imformacion al respecto sobre los trimmers y sus colores,Dentro del foro y fuera de este.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/condensadores-variables-trimmer-19836/



http://www.taringa.net/posts/ciencia-educacion/13636478/Tabla-de-codigos-para-los-condensadores-
variables-Trimmers.html

Saludos.


----------



## mauriel77 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hola gente del foro.
Estoy por armar el transmisor veronica, el original de 1W. Quiero saber si el que se presenta en este foro funciona correctamente o tiene algún error, no leí todo el foro ya que es muy largo. jajaja. También quiero saber que calibre de alambre de cobre llevan las bobinas y como se calibra el transmisor. si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradezco. 
Saludos!!!


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Jun 22, 2014)

hola mauriel77, yo también estoy por armar el veronica pero algunos repuestos no se consigue ej el cristal de 6.4mhz, y algunos integrados, según dice el foro funciona perfecta mente tanto el original veronica y el modificado.. ((sobre la medida del espesor del cobre para la bobina no lo se)) también puse un comentario y nadie contesto..
tampoco sobre que trimmer que lleva y que colores sontrimer de 33pf y de 40pf

espero que alugunos colegas ayuden con ese tema..??

con respeto de donde se calibra la frecuencia o le das mas volumen, eso se ase en la parte de la entrada de la señal ay ay un prece de 10k y un trimer.. después si es que tenes un frecuenciometro es mas mejor porque ay le das justo la frecuencia deseada.. tambien el mismo veronica ya que tiene sus llaves interruptores dip Switch de ay se sintonisa la frecuencia..

- si tenes alguna duda mejor leelo todo el foro del trasmisor veronica y ay vas a encontrar la lista de frecuencias y muchas cosas mas que colegas del mundo colaboraron

a me olvidaba el trasmisor que estoy armando es el: modificado veronica 4MHz,ay esta 1 foto de lo que voy comprando en todo eso voy gastando $190 pesos...

saludos cordiales..


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 22, 2014)

Mauriel, el calibre de alambre  debes utilizar es el nº 18, saludos


----------



## elgriego (Jun 22, 2014)

Hola mauriel77 y El55delaguaracha,Como bien Indica el colega Moises Calderon,en ese rango de Fcias ,se debe utilizar,Alambre N 18,O mas conocido en nuestros pagos,como de, 0,8 a 1mm ,con ese diametro se trabaja bien en Vhf,si tenes una casa de artesanias cerca,podes comprar alambre de alpaca, de cualquiera de esos diametros ,que tiene un muy buen comportamiento en Rf.

Saludos.


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Jun 22, 2014)

hola colegas, el elegido y moisés calderón: gracias x la info del espesor del cobre en mi pago ay una casa que vende todo bobinado asi que mañana busco, 

buscando en google encontré esta info en wikipedia sobre medidas de alambres, espero que sirva..

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calibre_de_alambre_estadounidense#Tabla

saludos cordiales...


----------



## ojotec (Jun 23, 2014)

estos son los valores de los capacitores variables o trimer segun el color .
tambien hay un programita para los capacitores ceramicos para saber su valor en picos o nano faradios segun el codigo de nomeclatura que figura en su cuerpo llamado calcucap. es gratis y no pesa nada.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , un transistor tipo 2SC1971 para nesecitar de 500mW hasta 1 Wattio para andar correctamente o es falso o lo proyecto de lo circuito  estas en mui equivocado , un bueno circuito mas un bueno transistor puede sener facilmente excitado a plena potenzia ( 5 Wattios hasta 8 Wattios ) con 250 mWattios hasta 300 mWattios a una alimentación de 13,8 Voltios en lo colector.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



despues de probar los transistores c1971/72 llege a la conclucion de que son falsos 
hice la prueba con un c1947 que tenia guardado en lugar del c1971 y logre sacar mas potencia al veronica pero solo 3 watts segun su datashet
si algien sabe donde comprar componentes originales en bs.as avisen


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Jun 24, 2014)

hola colegas del foro como les va espero que todo marche vine,

les comento que estoy armando mi veronica bueno mi impresora no imprime hoja de foto así que imprimí en hoja común A4.. salio algo pasable el circuito por primera ves safo, la parte donde lleva los integrados la tube que sacar voy a armarla en otra placa nueva asi este buen armadito pero por primera ves me conformo como va quedando el circuito ay les muestro unas fotos.. bueno en las imagenes marcadas con rojo en el diagrama falta los componentes y en foto de un colega estan armadas ¿¿..me podrian ayudar con ese sector del circuito..??
con las L7 y L8 ¿ cuales son *POR QUE* en la lista de componentes no aparese.??
Desde ya gracias saludos...


----------



## yamil2009 (Jun 25, 2014)

Tienes que repetir los mismos componentes de la parte de abajo. Si te fijas bien es una imagen simetrica la parte del tanque oscilador. 
Atte. Yamil


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Jun 26, 2014)

Gracias yamil2009 por la info...

Hola amigos del foro, bueno aquí ando de vuelta yo y les traigo unas fotos del trasmisor veronica modificado 4Mhz ya lo estoy armando
Como pueden observar me falta los (capacitores y diodos )  por los valores son difícil de conseguir 
100nf
1nf
220nf
4.7nf
10nf
100pf
33pf
27pf
1.8pf
47pf
15pf
33pf

 los diodos son el 1N4148 y el 1N4001

Ay les dejos unas fotos disfrútenla, no es una joya pero se que va a funcionar bien la pinta es lo de menos

saludos cordiales ..!!


----------



## ojotec (Jun 28, 2014)

El55delaguaracha dijo:


> Gracias yamil2009 por la info...
> 
> Hola amigos del foro, bueno aquí ando de vuelta yo y les traigo unas fotos del trasmisor veronica modificado 4Mhz ya lo estoy armando
> Como pueden observar me falta los (capacitores y diodos )  por los valores son difícil de conseguir
> ...



por que la hiciste en dos placas? faltan los dipswicht


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Jun 28, 2014)

ojotec dijo:


> por que la hiciste en dos placas? faltan los dipswicht



las hice en dos placas porque el en el momento de pasar el circuito por el cloruro férrico algunas pistas de el sector de dende están los integrados algunas lineas se unieron entonces corte y lo hice aparte

saludos cordiales


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Jul 3, 2014)

hola amigos quería consultar algún remplazo de los capacitores ya que no consigo es para el veronica modificado 4mhz

original     /     remplazos
100nf   =
220nf   =
4.7nf    =
10nf     =
1pf       =
100pf   =
27pf     =
22pf     =

desde ya gracias saludos...


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 4, 2014)

Hola puedes encontrarlos con las siguientes inscripciones

original / remplazos
100nf = 0.1 = 104
220nf = 0.22 = 224
4.7nf = 0.0047 = 472
10nf = 0.01 = 103
1pf =
100pf =
27pf =
22pf =

 saludos...


----------



## atb2964 (Jul 29, 2014)

tercules dijo:


> Amigos del foro  estoy subiendo  los archivos concernientes al pll .  El diagrama no subo porque formatee  mi maquina hace 1 mes atrás por causa de unos virus  y borre por accidente la carpeta donde estaban alojados   el trabajo de los pll y otros archivos. Solamente les indico que al planchar y hacer  el pcb  , pongan los componentes de acuerdo al dibujo .esa placa trabaja al 100%  . Ya cuando disponga de tiempo hare otro diagrama  y lo subiré. Suerte a todos los que realicen este pll.




el transistor  de 4 pines tipo arañita que numero es


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 29, 2014)

Hola a todos ,! saludos cordeales desde Brasil ! , yo no miro polarizacion en la base (resistores o chokes) , solamente un capacitor de acoplamiento de 1nF , portanto sugiro que el conponente dudoso sea en realidad un tipo MAV-11 de la tienda Norte Americana "MiniCircuits".
Ese MAV-11 es en realidad un amplificador completo ya casado en 50Ohmios tanto la entrada como la salida y es banda ancha (50Mhz hasta 1Ghz) con ganancia minima de 10Db garantizados y potenzia de salida de 50 miliWattios minimos. 
Haora lo ideal es desvendar quien realmente desahollou esa tarjeta y quitar esa duda con el , jajajajajajjaj
!Fuerte abrazo!.

Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Jul 29, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> yo no veo polarizacion en la base (resistores o chokes) , solamente un capacitor de acoplamiento de 1nF ,.



Es cierto Daniel, sin polarización debe ser un MAR 1 o similar. Confunde porque está marcado B, E y C

Saludos C


----------



## John1975 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hola a todos ,hace unos largos años arme el pll1 de veronica, muy buen sonido , estable y amplificable hoy e visto muchas modificaciones y creo que ya va por la version 9... en fin quiero compartir mi experiencia con el pll1 de veronica ...layout, ajustes, tips, etc.
saludos a el foro 
john


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 23, 2014)

Hola carissimo Don John1975 ,sea bienvenido por aca , conte a nosotros como fue tu experiencia con lo PLL Veronica.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Oct 2, 2014)

Hola compañeros, quería compartir mi experiencia con el pll modificado para 4 el  cristal de 4Mhz. Estoy  re escribiendo el mensaje por que se me cerro la sesión jaja, en fin. Me encanta el sonido del Verónica es realmente bueno, no distorsiona ni mete ruidos raros, tanto en las frecuencias audibles como los inaudibles ! Un lujo en la estación tener este PLL. Tanto que no creo que lo cambie, hasta que tenga la licencia y el equipo homologado que me piden para darme la misma.

Paso a enumerar los problemas que surgieron y las soluciones:

-No engancha / cambie el valor de los capacitores de 22pf que van en paralelo en el VFO (creo que saque uno)

-Me quedaba la frecuencia corrida Ej:104.907 incluso haciendo uso de un trimmer, en remplazo del capacitor de 33pf / Cambien el  crtistal por otro igual. Al parecer no son muy  precisos estos cristales. Despues de todo salen $4/5 c/u jejeje.

Como tenia un booster echo previamente en lugar de poner los 2 2n4427, utilice un BF199 en lugar del  primer 2n4427. Para obtener mejor rendimiento cambie el  capacitor de desacople entre el  VFO y el primer 2n4427  por un trimmer de 45pf. 

Actualmente estoy saliendo al  aire con 110W, cuento con un filtro pasabajo en el excitador (8w) y en el  lineal de salida (mrf151) un pasabajo y un filtro stub. No genera interferencias ni fuera ni dentro de la banda.

Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 3, 2014)

nicolasperiolo dijo:


> Hola compañeros, quería compartir mi experiencia con el pll modificado para 4 el  cristal de 4Mhz. Estoy  re escribiendo el mensaje por que se me cerro la sesión jaja, en fin. Me encanta el sonido del Verónica es realmente bueno, no distorsiona ni mete ruidos raros, tanto en las frecuencias audibles como los inaudibles ! Un lujo en la estación tener este PLL. Tanto que no creo que lo cambie, hasta que tenga la licencia y el equipo homologado que me piden para darme la misma.
> 
> Paso a enumerar los problemas que surgieron y las soluciones:
> 
> ...


Hola estimado nicolasperiolo se no for de muchas molestias , ? poderias ustedes subir fotos  de las tarjetas dese interesante transmissor de 110Watts que aclaras tener armado ?
!Fuerte abrazo amigo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Oct 8, 2014)

Acá subo las fotos de la salida de 120w en un wattimetro se ven los 7 W que entran y en  el DAIWA los 120 de salida después del filtro pasa bajo  y el Stub coaxial. Este amplificador lo copie de la empresa ELENOS, pero le coloque un VK200 a masa en el gate y le agregue una realimentación negativa para que no se ponga nervioso jejeje. Ya queme de estos con el bias positivo. La clave para ajustar este es empezar con el trimmer de salida cerrado, en ese punto es cuando menor consumo tiene. Si empezás los ajuste con este prácticamente abierto el consumo es elevado y la salida es mínima. Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2014)

nicolasperiolo dijo:


> Acá subo las fotos de la salida de 120w en un wattimetro se ven los 7 W que entran y en  el DAIWA los 120 de salida después del filtro pasa bajo  y el Stub coaxial. Este amplificador lo copie de la empresa ELENOS, pero le coloque un VK200 a masa en el gate y le agregue una realimentación negativa para que no se ponga nervioso jejeje. Ya queme de estos con el bias positivo. La clave para ajustar este es empezar con el trimmer de salida cerrado, en ese punto es cuando menor consumo tiene. Si empezás los ajuste con este prácticamente abierto el consumo es elevado y la salida es mínima. Saludos



!congratulaciones , mui rico tu montagen ! , yo personalmente tanbien prefiro funcionar los transistores MosFet en classe "C" ( sin bias en el Gate) , sin dudas algun tudo anda mucho mas tranquilo , en paralelo con lo "VK200" del Gate me gusta agregar un resistor de 15Ohmios (mas estabilidad aun). Me gustaria puder mirar tanbien lo excitador de 7Wattios( si es possible claro , jajajajaja).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Oct 14, 2014)

Hola Daniel, hoy si me hago algo de tiempo saco las fotos del excitador. Que función cumpliría esa resistencia de 15 Ohms? Modificaría la impedancia de entrada al transistor verdad?. Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 14, 2014)

nicolasperiolo dijo:


> Hola Daniel, hoy si me hago algo de tiempo saco las fotos del excitador. Que función cumpliría esa resistencia de 15 Ohms? Modificaría la impedancia de entrada al transistor verdad?. Saludos


Bueno en realidad agrega mas estabilidad a lo lineal con efecto similar a la realimentación negativa "R y C" serie conectada entre Dreno y Gate.
eso baja un poquito la ganancia pero agrega mas estabilidad aun (un circuito menos nervioso , jajajajajaja).
Me gusta en mucho esa configuración( Classe "C" , sin Bias de Gate) porque facilita en  mucho la protección del transmissor en caso de altas reflejadas , bastando que un circuito acoplado a lo reflectometro corte la alimentación del estagio driver y listo tudo es protejido mui eficiente.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moirros (Oct 18, 2014)

Saludos
Envío de un poco de mi transmisor que está anclado por Veronica 1 Watt PLL que excita a un módulo de 10 vatios pero da sólo 3.5 vatios para excitar un BLF278. El transmisor tiene dos placas de pre-énfasis de otro equipo que desmontó y Multiplex que funciona muy bien. Pronto enviaremos la transmisión de audio. Buena suerte a todos


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Oct 19, 2014)

Hola Daniel, estas son las fotos del excitador tiene el  pll veronika y despues le sigue un 2sc1970 y un rd15hvf1. El ajuste de potencia se logra regulando el preset que modifica el voltaje en la base del 2sc1970, mientras que el rd15hvf1 esta con un VK200 a masa en el Gate. Otra vez un mosfet con polarización 0V jejejeje 
Saludos.


----------



## Dircio (Dic 7, 2014)

Amigos, Colegas y demás agregados, les comparto este vídeo para alimentar nuestra amiga verónica, lo he estado probando y trabaja sin quejarse. Espero les sirva y pues un me gusta me basta. Es una fuente de PC- Computadora de mesa modificada a 13.8V, suficientes para trabajar con nuestro transmisor con PLL verónica, y un amplificador de 6W. Espero muy pronto hacer uno de 15W y haber como se comporta.




Espero no violar las reglas del foro, porque considero que sigue siendo el mismo hilo.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## lahormiga (Abr 30, 2015)

Alguien que viva en bogota colombia que me indique donde consigo los 2N4427por favor se lo agradezco...


----------



## alex20551 (Jun 15, 2015)

buenas a todos los forista les cuento que ya he echo las dos veronicas la convencional del cristal 6.4MHZ y la modificada de 4MHZ y el mismo resultado no engancha me han dicho que es el 74sl74 que coloque el 74f74 el 74h74 el 74hc74 y así infinidades de 7474 les cuento que los he conseguido todos y con ninguno funciona hay alguna forma de seguir este circuito paso a paso para ver cual es la falla que tengo gracias a todos por su valiosa colaboración


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Jun 15, 2015)

alex20551 dijo:


> buenas a todos los forista les cuento que ya he echo las dos veronicas la convencional del cristal 6.4MHZ y la modificada de 4MHZ y el mismo resultado no engancha me han dicho que es el 74sl74 que coloque el 74f74 el 74h74 el 74hc74 y así infinidades de 7474 les cuento que los he conseguido todos y con ninguno funciona hay alguna forma de seguir este circuito paso a paso para ver cual es la falla que tengo gracias a todos por su valiosa colaboración




Proba cambiando el valor de los capacitores que están en el oscilador C7 y C6 a 22,33,47pf. A mi paso lo mismo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 15, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don alex20551 en tu caso serias mui bienvenido la ayuda de un frequenzimetro digital y un osciloscopio en las manos de modo puder pesquizar donde es la falla en tu montagen .
Premero probase lo VCO si ese oscila a contento en una frequenzia proxima donde debe andar , despues hay que chequear la cadena de  dibisores si funcionan a contento ,cheque tanbien lo oscilador de referenzia si ese anda correctamente , e por fin chequear lo conparador de fase y lo filtro passa bajos responsable por generar la tensión de sintonia del VCO de modo enganchar la frequenzia.
Sin eses equipos de medidas disponibles las cosas si conplican y mucho porque no hay como nosotros puebres mortales adviñar lo que se passa con los estagios que conpoen ese PLL discreto.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dircio (Jun 19, 2015)

Primero debes checar que el oscilador esté trabajando en la banda de 88mhz hasta los 108mhz. cambiando los capacitores cerámicos de 22pf por otros, puede ser solo uno de 33pf o de 47pf o incluso con uno de 22pf, dependiendo de donde anda hasta ahora como lo tienes armado, con esos capacitores puedes bajar o subir la frecuencia colocandote en la banda comercial. Esta parte es la más importante porque si andas fuera de frecuencia comercial nunca enganchara. La parte del pll es el segundo punto que debes checar tal y como te lo explica nuestro amigo Daniel López. Informa de los resultados que obtengas porque hay pasos importates para checar con solo un frecuencimetro. Por cierto el trimer que colocas para ajustar el enganche es sumamente importante que sea del valor requerido de entre 2 a 40pf, o prueva con los colores verde, azul, purpura, el punto es que oscile en la banda comercial.





alex20551 dijo:


> buenas a todos los forista les cuento que ya he echo las dos veronicas la convencional del cristal 6.4MHZ y la modificada de 4MHZ y el mismo resultado no engancha me han dicho que es el 74sl74 que coloque el 74f74 el 74h74 el 74hc74 y así infinidades de 7474 les cuento que los he conseguido todos y con ninguno funciona hay alguna forma de seguir este circuito paso a paso para ver cual es la falla que tengo gracias a todos por su valiosa colaboración



Estos datos te pueden servir para entender como funciona. Saludos


----------



## ewerton (Jun 23, 2015)

preciso do código hex não estou conseguindo abrir .o mesmo  figo grato


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Sep 15, 2015)

Hola Dircio, yo utilizo un dongle http://www.rtl-sdr.com/buy-rtl-sdr-dvb-t-dongles/ No es precisa la frecuencia central pero podes compararla con  otra radio y centrarla bastante. Además podes medir la modulación y chequear el stereo, te recomiendo el  sdr V.2 ( 



 ) 

Saludos


----------



## creative (Sep 15, 2015)

amigo disculpa tengo un inquietud, este codigo es igual para ambos controladores ?¿


----------



## claudio230 (Sep 15, 2015)

hay varios analizadores de espectro creo que aca en el foro u otros lados, algunos usan un sintonizador de catv o tv y un osciloscopio, etc es cuestión de buscar y ver quien lo armo. tambien en la revista nueva electrónica había dos.


----------



## Dircio (Sep 16, 2015)

Gracias por la respuesta, sabía que me responderían por eso mismo consulte en este hilo. Estoy buscando más información en el foro, ya vi que hay otras aportaciones.
Gracias otra vez a todos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 17, 2015)

Como analizador de espectro eso del dongle va más o menos bien... aunque es muy lento... creo que es la única contra que le encuentro...


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Sep 18, 2015)

Por el precio que tiene, no se le puede pedir mas. Hay un software que permite hacer un barrido completo entre las frecuencias que uno le indique, que por cierto tarda un tiempo dependiendo la resolución que le solicites. Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 20, 2015)

Por la red da vueltas un proyecto simpe hecho con 555...


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 18, 2015)

Una consulta para quienes hayan armado este circuito anteriormente... sirven los IC's de la serie HC (TTL de alta velocidad)? los integrados originales que salen en el 1er post son de la serie LS (Shottky de bajo consumo). Son los unicos a los cuales tengo acceso por ahora, y tengo intenciones de armar el PLL durante mis vacaciones 


*Duda existencial:* ¿Qué tal el cto. original del primer post? ¿Alguien lo armó sin las modificaciones?


Saludos, hace montones que no publicaba por acá!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 18, 2015)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Una consulta para quienes hayan armado este circuito anteriormente... sirven los IC's de la serie HC (TTL de alta velocidad)? los integrados originales que salen en el 1er post son de la serie LS (Shottky de bajo consumo). Son los unicos a los cuales tengo acceso por ahora, y tengo intenciones de armar el PLL durante mis vacaciones
> 
> 
> *Duda existencial:* ¿Qué tal el cto. original del primer post? ¿Alguien lo armó sin las modificaciones?
> ...


Hola caro Don DavidGuetta , lo "CI" mas "sensible" del circuito es lo premero de la cadena dibisora porque ese tiene que tener velocidad suficiente para puder  "entiender" y asi dibidir una frequenzia de 54MHz (frequenzia de salida dibidido por dos una ves que en ese proyecto lo oscilador VCO anda a mea frequenzia de salida ). 
despues tudo anda de 1000 maravillas porque las frequenzias de operación bajan asi no sendo mas problemas para los CIs enbasados en tecnologia TTL.
! Fuerte abrazoz y suerte en los desahollos  !
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tercules (Dic 10, 2015)

Después de un buen tiempo vuelvo no antes felicitarles  a todos los que visitan este foro. Por sus participaciones y trabajos realizados acerca del pll. Verónica modificándose hasta con pic. Los cuales yo también lo hice varios pll. Modificando el oscilador. Si no más recuerdo al concluir el trabajo de la pcb. Ponerlo en marcha en una frecuencia. Tenía un pitido en el receptor que era bajo pero al aumentar el volumen del receptor se escucha un poco más. Eso me pasaba al utilizar el lm7001 cristal 7200mhz creo que era 7.2mhz. De trabajar trabaja oke estable. Talvez alguien soluciono este problema podrían aportar su experiencia.
Otra  pregunta es acerca  del pll  que utiliza los integrados 74lS197 y 74lS196 si no más recuerdo Que son buenos pll. Sale limpio, trabaja bien talvez sean los mejores pll. Pero el problema es que eses integrados ya se encuentran en el lugar donde me encuentro. Talvez  haya algún amigo que podría sortear otro pll. Que trabaje bien sin ruido.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 10, 2015)

como divisor programable podes usar el cd4040. Hace unos años diseñé un pll simple con comparador de fase inspirado en el verónica, como oscilador de referencia un cd4060 con cristal de 4mhz y luego un cd4017 y como divisor programable un cd4040. Como prescaler usé un sab6456. En la simulación funcionaba perfectamente, pero al llevarlo a la práctica, todo parecía correcto, pero no logré hacerlo enganchar... creo que el problema estaba entre el prescaler y el cd4040, pero la idea estaba buena... en vez de usar tres integrados en cascada, usaba uno solo, fácil de encontrar y considerablemente más barato.


----------



## tercules (Dic 10, 2015)

interesante tu proyecto podrías sortear tu diagrama. para hacerlo andar,que no quede archivado o traspapelado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 10, 2015)

tercules dijo:


> interesante tu proyecto podrías sortear tu diagrama. para hacerlo andar,que no quede archivado o traspapelado.


! Yo estoi de pleno acuerdo ! , serias muy bienvenido ese proyecto para apreciación 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 11, 2015)

Esta noche lo busco. Eb algún lado debe estar .


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 13, 2015)

Bueno... la verdad que no lo encontré, así que lo dibujé rapidito en el circuit wizard. La versión que tengo no tiene cristales (la anterior si traía), así que no pude probarlo así que cualquier error debe comprenderse como que solo pretendo mostrar una idea.

Como comparador de fase se emplearía el cd4070. De este mismo ic se pueden encender los leds para mostrar el enganche o desenganche (también se puede poner un comparador de tensión a la salida para que el led encienda a la mitad de la tensión de alimentación). A la salida no obtendremos concretamente una tensión de error, sino dos estados (alto o bajo).

La frecuencia de referencia en este caso es 1,5625khz (4000khz/2560), lo que resulta en pasos de 100khz, y para programar la frecuencia simplemente puede ingresarse la freecuencia expresada sin la coma (881 para 88.1, 1023 para 102.3, 1057 para 105.7, 1079 para 107.9, etc)... Como la referencia está dentro del espectro de audio, es muy probable que se necesite filtrar mucho para que no se nos meta en la modulación.

Insisto, esto no está completo y es solo una manera de graficar lo que les había comentado.



Para emplear el cd4040 en el veronica en reemplazo de los 74ls193, hay que tener en cuenta la frecuencia máxima a la que puede operar. Para esto, y en una rápida vista al diagrama del vero, tenemos por ejemplo para 100mhz, 50mhz que salen del oscilador e ingresan al 74f74, que divide dos veces en dos y eso daría 12,5mhz que ingresa a los 74ls192, que está lejos de la frecuencia que puede manejar el cd4040, peeero a la salida de estos tres divisores programables encontramos el 74ls76 como divisor por dos, así que si lo ponemos a la entrada de los divisores programables y no a la salida, tal vez, el cd4040 podría sernos útil sin tocar nada más.


----------



## tercules (Dic 13, 2015)

Bien amigo. Por el diagrama que subes. Pero el CD4040 creo trabaja hasta 8mhz, algo por ahí no estoy tan seguro lo boya a simular en proteus y veremos que se puede hacer.  Yo alguna vez hice un pll. que enganchaba en 25khz. Me trabajaba de 70 mhz a 120 mhz si no más recuerdo. Pero tenía un pequeño problema. De que se escuchaba un pequeño chirrido bajito. Que nunca lo supere es por ello no hice varios. Pero aquí subo una foto no si habrá el diagrama pero lo buscare en mi pc.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 13, 2015)

tercules dijo:


> Bien amigo. Por el diagrama que subes. Pero el CD4040 creo trabaja hasta 8mhz, algo por ahí no estoy tan seguro lo boya a simular en proteus y veremos que se puede hacer.  Yo alguna vez hice un pll. que enganchaba en 25khz. Me trabajaba de 70 mhz a 120 mhz si no más recuerdo. Pero tenía un pequeño problema. De que se escuchaba un pequeño chirrido bajito. Que nunca lo supere es por ello no hice varios. Pero aquí subo una foto no si habrá el diagrama pero lo buscare en mi pc.


Hola a todos , caro Don tercules lo chirrito molesto es devido a una baja isolación entre lo oscilador VCO y la salida del conparador de fase o una insuficiente filtragen de la malla de filtro de lazo.
Serias mucho interesante que suba lo diagrama esquemactico de tu proyecto para apreciación y analise , quizaz pudemos auxiliarte en quitar ese chirrito molesto.
Incluso ya pude mirar muchas reclamaciones semejantes a esa de otros conpañeros  con relación a proyectos enpleyando PLLs "SAA1057" del Phillips .  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 13, 2015)

Si el cd4040 puede llegar hasta 8mhz, entonces sí podría usarse porque en el caso de querer una frecuencia de hasta 120mhz tenemos la mitad en una de las partes de oscilador, la cuarta parte a la salida del 74f74 y si seguido a este conectamos el 74ls76, ya tenemos unos 7,5mhz que serían manejables.

Así que al cd4040 le ingresaría la frecuencia que nos interesa dividida en 16. Para obtener pasos de 100khz, la frecuencia de referencia deberá ser de 6,25khz (con un cristal de 4mhz, dividimos en 64 y luego en 10). La forma de programar sigue siendo la misma que mencioné.


----------



## tercules (Dic 14, 2015)

estoy empezando a simular y haciendo unas modificaciones hay buenos resultados. el problema que tengo es el prescaler  no lo encontrare. por ello  haré con integrados que encontrare en mi localidad. que solamente utilizara 5 integrados el pll. veremos hasta donde llegamos.


----------



## tercules (Dic 16, 2015)

Como están. Bueno  amigos me trajeron. Un receptor de FM lin. Trabaja en alta frecuencia. Utiliza el pll, MB1501, 12f675, en el oscilador de FM. TA2003. Ya saque los datos hare uno en la frecuencia de FM. Para probar. El problema es el pic está con candado, pero se puede acoplar con el pll verónica. Saludos hasta la próxima. Subo algunas fotos.




No subió  aquí esta.las fotos de este receptor de lim. la lo hice la PCB.


----------



## tercules (Dic 26, 2015)

haber siempre no subió los archivos en lo posterior volveré a subir.
aber amigos una ayuda si alguien tiene el hex del mb1501. asm,etc. que sea en fm. o cualquier dato que pueda servir para hacer un pll. el programa que estoy haciendo necesita mas información.
 aquí una foto  de un pll con el 12f675.


----------



## Americo8888 (Dic 27, 2015)

Que pequeño es el mundo!!, creo que el hex lo hice yo, jejjeje





			
				Americo8888 dijo:
			
		

> Que pequeño es el mundo!!, creo que el hex lo hice yo, jejjeje


para cambiar el canal tienes que aterrizar el pin central de los tres espadines que se ven cerca al pic, los botones subiran hacia abajo o arriba en 25Khz, pueden sintetizar desde 300 hasta 900Mhz, solo cambiar VCO
Saludos
Americo


----------



## tercules (Dic 27, 2015)

amigo Americo interesante el dato que indicas. el problema es el programa del pic 16f84a esta borrado. cuando se lee el pic solamente lee 3FFF3FFF3FFF3FFF3FFF3FFF3FFF3FFF......seria muy interesante que subieras el hex del pic 16f84A. no importa en una sola frecuencia de FM. de 88 a 108.
gracias de antemano su respuesta.
saludos hercules


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 3, 2016)

Hace como un mes atras se fue un enlace que entró para reparar pero que luego el dueño me pidió "revolear". En las pruebas me encontraba con extraños corrimientos de frecuencia (tanto en el transmisor como en el receptor), así que entre apuros y para resolver una necesidad de enlace, lo instalé. La verdad me sorprendió. Las tensiones de error quedaron bien desde el primer momento. En el receptor sólo toqué un poquito el único tachito de fi porque el audio salía muy bajo (como no tenía una baliza en ese momento, le metí un tono desde el transmisor y a la salida de audio del receptor le conecté el osciloscopio). Lamentablemente, no hice tiempo (y eso que lo tuve acá por largo) de levantar los circuitos, pero era muy simple, eso sí recuerdo. Si alguien tiene un enlace NBC, sería interesante compartirlo.


----------



## tercules (Ene 19, 2016)

*Y*a termine simular, prepar*o* la pcb del pll nuevo. estos días lo montare a una placa para ponerlo en marc*h*a 
es muy sencillo sacar el calculo para cualquier frecuencia. trabaja  mas o menos de 70MHZ hasta 110Mhz.
aquí subo la foto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 19, 2016)

tercules dijo:


> *Y*a termine simular, prepar*o* la pcb del pll nuevo. estos días lo montare a una placa para ponerlo en marc*h*a
> es muy sencillo sacar el calculo para cualquier frecuencia. trabaja  mas o menos de 70MHZ hasta 110Mhz.
> aquí subo la foto.


Hola a todos , caro Don tercules  se no for de muchas molestias  , podrias subir lo diagrama esquemactico desa tarjeta para apreciación ??
!Muchas gracias de antemano!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Hernan83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Buenos dias, hace años que estoy en el foro, pero es mi primera participación en RF, quiero hacer este PLL, particularmente la versión PRO3, pero quiero hacer otro diseño de PCB, pero OJO! La parte de RF muy a conciencia, muy prolijamente y manteniendo una excelente simetría y disposicion de componentes, que opinan? Es factible...prometo compartor PCB en Eagle...
Necesito su opinion, placa de fibra de vidrio, componentes de calidad y muy buena disposicion...funcionara igual?

Muchas graciass!


----------



## tiago (Jun 28, 2016)

Sube un boceto de la idea que llevas.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 28, 2016)

Hernan83 dijo:


> Buenos dias, hace años que estoy en el foro, pero es mi primera participación en RF, quiero hacer este PLL, particularmente la versión PRO3, pero quiero hacer otro diseño de PCB, pero OJO! La parte de RF muy a conciencia, muy prolijamente y manteniendo una excelente simetría y disposicion de componentes, que opinan? Es factible...prometo compartor PCB en Eagle...
> Necesito su opinion, placa de fibra de vidrio, componentes de calidad y muy buena disposicion...funcionara igual?
> 
> Muchas graciass!



Hola...En RF la ultima palabra la tiene el prototipo armado y funcionando....he visto diseño de equipos de marcas comerciales que han tenido que reformar o el PCB o la disposición de materiales por algunos inconvenientes.
Cuando comparta, te sugiero, que en bien de incluir a la mayor cantidad de participantes del foro(no todos usan o tienen instalado el Eagle), también adjuntes o una secuencia de JPG(Mascara, materiales, TOP, etc) de calidad o un PDF, etc.
Subí lo que obtengas que seguramente hay muchos participantes que aportaran lo suyo.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## yamil2009 (Jul 1, 2016)

tercules dijo:


> *Y*a termine simular, prepar*o* la pcb del pll nuevo. estos días lo montare a una placa para ponerlo en marc*h*a
> es muy sencillo sacar el calculo para cualquier frecuencia. trabaja  mas o menos de 70MHZ hasta 110Mhz.
> aquí subo la foto.


Amigo Tercules buen dia, al parecer se quedo sin mostrarnos como quedo su PCB, que seria muy bueno para algunos de nosotros poder observarla, claro y si es posible *también* armarla.
Ojala pueda compartir mas información de ese su ensamble.
Le mando un saludo.
Atte YAMIL


----------



## tercules (Jul 6, 2016)

bien amigos un saludo a todos. Estoy de viaje en cuanto regrese lo subiré.  para que puedan hacer los que deseen este pll.
hasta la proxima.
Herculea


----------



## tercules (Sep 10, 2016)

Un saludo cordial a todos los que participan en este foro. Bueno nuevamente aquí para cumplir con subir el pll Hércules. Que lo hice ase tiempo atrás. Subo el diagrama  para que puedan hacer los que deseen lo pueden adaptar al oscilador que uno tenga. Solamente no encontré el manuscrito que hice de los interruptores dip switch. Para cada frecuencia .ya en lo posterior lo subiré. Suerte con este pll.
Atentamente Hércules.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 10, 2016)

tercules dijo:


> Un saludo cordial a todos los que participan en este foro. Bueno nuevamente aquí para cumplir con subir el pll Hércules. Que lo hice ase tiempo atrás. Subo el diagrama  para que puedan hacer los que deseen lo pueden adaptar al oscilador que uno tenga. Solamente no encontré el manuscrito que hice de los interruptores dip switch. Para cada frecuencia .ya en lo posterior lo subiré. Suerte con este pll.
> Atentamente Hércules.


Hola estimado Don tercules ,desafortunadamente faltou lo dibujo del filtro de lazo (malla passa bajos) y el VCO + buffer     Ojala cuando tuver un tienpo libre suba eses por aca      
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## marcosvirogo (Nov 8, 2016)

Redfield29 dijo:


> Amigos, posteo el archivo HEX del microcontrolador PIC16F84 del transmisor modificado. La frecuencia predeterminada de transmisión es de 100.0Mhz con pasos de 100Khz desde 87.5 hasta 108.0 Mhz.
> 
> Saludos.



buenas tardes tendras el codigo en C ? gracias

alguien tendra la libreria de proteus donde sale el lm7001?


----------



## manolo_rodrigo (May 22, 2017)

estudia bien el pdf del lm7001, luego en tu código envía la secuencia de datos del pic hacia el ic a controlar este caso el lm7001, visualiza en un lcd tu posicion de frecuencia en el pic. al cambiar cambiara los datos enviados.


----------



## Sergio de 9 de julio (Ago 20, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mejore el sintetizador.
> Aisle (Blindaje) etapas RF
> Placa doble faz con plano de tierra
> Caja de temperatura controlada para el cristal.
> ...



hola, podras mostrarme como hacerle la Placa doble faz con plano de tierra al pll vero 1w, como aislar (Blindaje) etapas RF y como hacer la caja de temperatura controlada para el cristal.
te mando el pll vero 1w que voy a armar, y si sabes que modelo es este pll vero 1w.
Desde ya, muchas gracias.





yamil2009 dijo:


> Por fin luego de varias pruebas ya termine el Veronica con LCD, agradeciendo al colega Redfield por la ayuda y el diseño que nos proporciono a todos, a mis amigos del foro;y en este ultimo paso a un amigo que me ayudo a grabar nuevamente el Pic. Todavia sigo armando la ultima version que sacaron del Veronica donde aun tengo algunos problemitas para terminarlo y funcione correctamente.
> Aqui publico las fotos de mi montaje. espero les agrade. Ahora me queda armar la etapa de potencia.
> Atte YAMIL EDWING NOGALES FERNANDEZ
> desde LA PAZ - BOLIVIA



hola, podes pasar el circuito impreso y la lista de materiales para que el pll vero que armaste funcione bien, como mostras en las fotos, como hacer para programar el pic. tambien, que tipo de alambre usaste para las bobinas, que tipo de lcd usaste, que tipo de tarjeta cobreada es la que se ve transparente. desde ya, muchas gracias


----------



## Sergio de 9 de julio (Oct 20, 2017)

Redfield29 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, el transmisor modificado lleva el LM7001 que es un PLL, el mismo que es controlado por el PIC16F84; así es que tengan la seguridad que la frecuencia es estable y puede ser programada mediante los pulsadores desde 87.5Mhz hasta 108.0 Mhz en pasos de 100Khz. Yo diseñé esta modificación y me funciona correctamente, al igual que la que construyó el amigo Viczea2002.
> 
> Ya se ha compartido todo lo necesario para construir el circuito: esquemático, pcb, lista de componentes, layout de componentes y el firmware del  microcontrolador. Con el archivo HEX es suficiente para que el transmisor funcione, no creo necesario publicar el código fuente, además que este me llevó algún tiempo programar (fue hecho en picbasic pro) y me reservo el derecho de la publicación. Pero si lo que necesitan es cambiar el rango de frecuencias, los pasos de síntesis o alguna otra cosa, con gusto subiré el archivo HEX compilado con la modificación que necesiten en la medida que el tiempo me lo permita.
> 
> Saludos.



hola redfield el archivo HEX no puedo abrirlo, podes enviarme el programa para abrirlo, y como hago para grabar el pic, no tengo el cargador ni el programa para hacerlo, ni tampoco se como grabarlo, podras ayudarme. gracias


----------



## Sergio de 9 de julio (Oct 23, 2017)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Por fin luego de varias pruebas ya termine el Veronica con LCD, agradeciendo al colega Redfield por la ayuda y el diseño que nos proporciono a todos, a mis amigos del foro;y en este ultimo paso a un amigo que me ayudo a grabar nuevamente el Pic. Todavia sigo armando la ultima version que sacaron del Veronica donde aun tengo algunos problemitas para terminarlo y funcione correctamente.
> Aqui publico las fotos de mi montaje. espero les agrade. Ahora me queda armar la etapa de potencia.
> Atte YAMIL EDWING NOGALES FERNANDEZ
> desde LA PAZ - BOLIVIA



yamil2009, que codigo tiene el display que usaste, asi lo puedo comprar.

*No se pueden pedir copias de software a los demás. Si es freeware se descarga de internet, y si no lo es, se compra.*


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 23, 2017)

Adjunto imagen del display que se utiliza en el circuito Veronica, el software que utilizo para realizar mis circuitos impresos, es el Sprint Layout 5, se puede bajar libremente del la red, de la pagina de Abacom, saludos.


----------



## Sergio de 9 de julio (Oct 24, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> Adjunto imagen del display que se utiliza en el circuito Veronica, el software que utilizo para realizar mis circuitos impresos, es el Sprint Layout 5, se puede bajar libremente del la red, de la pagina de Abacom, saludos.



Moises, lo estoy usando sin esta resistencia de 100k y no se corre, suena con menos volumen y la luz de stereo no aparece, el led verde tampoco prende. Aparece tune en el 99.1mhz y los dip swicth empezando por s1 (el que esta cerca del borde), estan asi, on on of of of of y s2 on on of on of on. Que puede ser que no engancha. saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 24, 2017)

Puedes tener problema con el varicap, tambien el. 74als74


----------



## Sergio de 9 de julio (Oct 24, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> Puedes tener problema con el varicap, tambien el. 74als74



ok, el varicap no creo porque puse denuevo la resistencia de 100k y asi tiene buen sonido stereo envolvente con un excelente volumen, voy a revisar eso pasa  que no se como van los dip swicth para salir en  el 97.1mhz.

sera que el cd4060 no esta generando la frequencia de enganche?
este es el vero que arme, podras decirme si tiene algun error.

Quiero salir en el 97.1mhz, asi el oscilador ajustado con el trimmer verde en 97.1mhz dividido por los cuatro bf494 da 24,275mhz.
por donde salen los 24,275mhz?
que hay que hacer luego con esta frequencia?
por otro lado, la frquencia de enganche tiene que ser la misma para toda la banda comercial?
Gracias



moises calderon dijo:


> Puedes tener problema con el varicap, tambien el. 74als74



ok, el varicap no creo porque puse denuevo la resistencia de 100k y asi tiene buen sonido stereo envolvente con un excelente volumen, voy a revisar eso pasa  que no se como van los dip swicth para salir en  el 97.1mhz.

sera que el cd4060 no esta generando la frequencia de enganche?
este es el vero que arme, podras decirme si tiene algun error.

Quiero salir en el 97.1mhz, asi el oscilador ajustado con el trimmer verde en 97.1mhz dividido por los cuatro bf494 da 24,275mhz.
por donde salen los 24,275mhz?
que hay que hacer luego con esta frequencia?
por otro lado, la frquencia de enganche tiene que ser la misma para toda la banda comercial?
Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 24, 2017)

Hola caro Don Sergio de 9 de julio en realidad ese VCO oscila en mea frequenzia de salida cada BF494 y despues conbina en su Colectores y en adelante ese double   es amplificado hasta obtenir aproximadamente 1W.
?Acaso tienes disponible en las manos un Osciloscopio y un frequenzimetro Digital ?.
Si si eso ayuda tremendamente a arreglar tu PLL sin tener de que adiviñar lo que si puede quedarse pasando.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 25, 2017)

Que proyecto estas realizando? El Veronica original o el que funciona con Pic? Culmina uno de ellos, antes de emprender el siguiente, para que no te confundas.


----------



## Sergio de 9 de julio (Oct 25, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> Que proyecto estas realizando? El Veronica original o el que funciona con Pic? Culmina uno de ellos, antes de emprender el siguiente, para que no te confundas.



si, tenes razon, arme el que puse  en el  post #1265 pero no engancha y el led verde nunca prendio, necesito que me digas como  es el funcionamiento del sistema de enganche y como poner los dip swicht para salir en el 97.1mhz y si este circuito tiene algun error, y de que forma  tiene que prender el led amarillo. Gracias


----------



## elgriego (Oct 25, 2017)

Hola sergio,esta es la tabla de programacion de algunas frecuencias.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-1-vatio-veronica-10653/


Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 26, 2017)

Verifica si en ic LS86, en  pines 10 y 12, tienes los 25KHz, que llegan del oscilador de referencia y en el pin 13 debe haber una frecuencia identica 25KHz, que viene de los divisores programables, para la frecuencia seleccionada a traves de los dip switch.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 26, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> Verifica si en ic LS86, en  pines 10 y 12, tienes los 25KHz, que llegan del oscilador de referencia y en el pin 13 debe haber una frecuencia identica 25KHz, que viene de los divisores programables, para la frecuencia seleccionada a traves de los dip switch.


Ezactamente por eso que pregunte si lo colega tiene instrumentos de teste y medidas (Frequenzimetro , Osciloscopio) disponible en la manos  .  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Sergio de 9 de julio (Oct 27, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola sergio,esta es la tabla de programacion de algunas frecuencias.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-1-vatio-veronica-10653/
> 
> ...



Bueno, voy a probar. Gracias



moises calderon dijo:


> Verifica si en ic LS86, en  pines 10 y 12, tienes los 25KHz, que llegan del oscilador de referencia y en el pin 13 debe haber una frecuencia identica 25KHz, que viene de los divisores programables, para la frecuencia seleccionada a traves de los dip switch.



Bien, no sabia estos datos, voy a probar. Gracias





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ezactamente por eso que pregunte si lo colega tiene instrumentos de teste y medidas (Frequenzimetro , Osciloscopio) disponible en la manos  .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



No tengo esas herramientas, habra otro forma de hacerlo enganchar. Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 27, 2017)

Sergio de 9 de julio dijo:


> Bueno, voy a probar. Gracias
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?Acaso aomenos tienes disponible en las manos un multimetro que mides frequenzia? 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 27, 2017)

Hola sergio,en base a la tabla que te sugeri,,trata de poner los dips ,en alguna de esas posiciones,y ver que pasa. Sin instrumental,son pocas las pruebas que se me ocurren,,por empezar, el pll ,se sintoniza en algun punto del dial,,aunque sea muy debil,o no aparece por ningun lado ???.Si moves el trimmer que esta en paralelo con el tanque del oscilador,,,el vco ,recorre toda la banda de fm ?


Aca te dejo algo para que leas.

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Transmitter - 5Watt + PLL  (Veronica)/?C=S;O=A

Hace esas pruebas y contanos que resultado obtuviste.


Saludos.


----------



## djmyky (Oct 27, 2017)

El oscilador del pll verónica lo hice andar con transistores bf 199 más seguros pero eso si respetando los pines ECB  saludos


----------



## Sergio de 9 de julio (Oct 27, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?Acaso aomenos tienes disponible en las manos un multimetro que mides frequenzia?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



voy a conseguir un multimetro y pruebo, tambien quiero saber en que parte debo medir el  voltage de enganche y cual es el recorrido que hace. Gracias


----------



## elgriego (Oct 28, 2017)

Sergio de 9 de julio dijo:


> voy a conseguir un multimetro y pruebo, tambien quiero saber en que parte debo medir el  voltage de enganche y cual es el recorrido que hace. Gracias




Hola sergio,,, leiste el link que te deje,ahi tenes esa imformacion y mucho mas.





Saludos.


----------



## duflos (Oct 30, 2017)

Compañeros una pregunta estuve leyendo  todo el tema ahora de tantas planos modificados cuál sería el más factible para realizar , no me queda claro porque hay varios diagramas con mejoras pero a ver si me guían un poquito en cuanto a cuál realizar asi me pongo en marcha a conseguir los ic desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Sergio de 9 de julio (Nov 4, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola sergio,,, leiste el link que te deje,ahi tenes esa imformacion y mucho mas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hola, si entre y baje algunos archivos, ahora tengo que estudiarlos, a su vez voy a ahorrar para comprar un multimetro digital para medir la frequencia de 25khz. ¿el cristal de 6,4mhz tiene que generar los 25khz? y por cuanto hay que dividir los 6,4mhz?.

podras explicarme que indica lo remarcado con rojo en este circuito. Gracias





duflos dijo:


> Compañeros una pregunta estuve leyendo  todo el tema ahora de tantas planos modificados cuál sería el más factible para realizar , no me queda claro porque hay varios diagramas con mejoras pero a ver si me guían un poquito en cuanto a cuál realizar asi me pongo en marcha a conseguir los ic desde ya muchas gracias



hola, yo arme este, el oscilador funciona bien, pero aun no pude hacer que enganche el pll. Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Nov 4, 2017)

*H*ola Sergio,, bueno voy a tratar de explicarte como funciona un pll,en este caso,,, Sintetizador tipo "down converter"  Por empezar tenemos el vco,,es decir un oscilador controlado por tensión,que por lo general cuando es discreto,su circuito tanque ,es decir la unión entre la inductancia ,con el capacitor. Este ultimo es sustituido por un diodo especial (el varicap) que de acuerdo a la tensión aplicada,varia su capacidad interna,,de esta forma podemos mover el vco mediante una tensión dentro del rango de diseño a nuestro antojo,esta fcia entregada por el vco ,pasa por una serie de divisores,hasta lograr nuestra frecuencia de comparación ,por ej 25KhHz,estos 25kHz ingresan a un circuito comparador de fase,en donde a su ves ingresan otros 25khz ,proporcionados por el oscilador de referencia controlado a cristal,a su ves la salida del comparador se ingresa a un filtro pasa bajo que le da cierta inercia al circuito,,ya que si fuera muy extrema la corrección de fcia ,seria imposible modular a ese vco,,ya que el circuito interpretaría que esa variación del oscilador es un error y no una variación deseada,cuando deseamos mover la frecuencia del vco,lo único que tenemos que hacer es modificar la división que enviamos hacia el comparador,lo que provocara que la frecuencia cambie,hasta que entre en fase con la del oscilador maestro,a partir de este momento el lazo de fase enganchado (pll) mantendrá la fcia de salida estable,por mas deriva térmica que se produzca en el oscilador vco.


Algo de teoría al respecto.

http://www.profesores.frc.utn.edu.ar/electronica/ElectronicaAplicadaIII/Aplicada/Cap02RedesPLL.pdf

Pd ,hola, si entre y baje algunos archivos, ahora tengo que estudiarlos, a su vez voy a ahorrar para comprar un multímetro digital para medir la frecuencia de 25kHz. ¿el cristal de 6,4mHz tiene que generar los 25kHz? y por cuanto hay que dividir los 6,4MHz?.

Hay que dividirlo 256 Veces,,ya que 25*256= 6400.



Saludos.


----------



## Sergio de 9 de julio (Nov 4, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> *H*ola Sergio,, bueno voy a tratar de explicarte como funciona un pll,en este caso,,, Sintetizador tipo "down converter"  Por empezar tenemos el vco,,es decir un oscilador controlado por tensión,que por lo general cuando es discreto,su circuito tanque ,es decir la unión entre la inductancia ,con el capacitor. Este ultimo es sustituido por un diodo especial (el varicap) que de acuerdo a la tensión aplicada,varia su capacidad interna,,de esta forma podemos mover el vco mediante una tensión dentro del rango de diseño a nuestro antojo,esta fcia entregada por el vco ,pasa por una serie de divisores,hasta lograr nuestra frecuencia de comparación ,por ej 25KhHz,estos 25kHz ingresan a un circuito comparador de fase,en donde a su ves ingresan otros 25kHz ,proporcionados por el oscilador de referencia controlado a cristal,a su ves la salida del comparador se ingresa a un filtro pasa bajo que le da cierta inercia al circuito,,ya que si fuera muy extrema la corrección de fcia ,seria imposible modular a ese vco,,ya que el circuito interpretaría que esa variación del oscilador es un error y no una variación deseada,cuando deseamos mover la frecuencia del vco,lo único que tenemos que hacer es modificar la división que enviamos hacia el comparador,lo que provocara que la frecuencia cambie,hasta que entre en fase con la del oscilador maestro,a partir de este momento el lazo de fase enganchado (pll) mantendrá la fcia de salida estable,por mas deriva térmica que se produzca en el oscilador vco.
> 
> Algo de teoría al respecto.
> 
> ...



muchas gracias por la explicacion. Saludos


----------



## edgar alonso (Feb 8, 2019)

Estimado Dircio, deseo construir el tx de fm veronica, el de 1w con pll y cristal de 4 mhz, me pudieras facilitar la información mas reciente?, anticipadamente recibe mis agradeciemientos. (en el foro ay varias versiones de pcbs y no me quiero confundir)


----------



## duflos (Dic 16, 2019)

Hola colegas puedo sustituir por los sigueinete , quiero hacer el vero con cristal de 4mhz ...

74ls193 por 74hc193
74ls76  por 74hc76
74ls86 por 74hc86 
desde ya muchas gracias saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 16, 2019)

duflos dijo:


> Hola colegas puedo sustituir por los sigueinete , quiero hacer el vero con cristal de 4mhz ...
> 
> 74ls193 por 74hc193
> 74ls76  por 74hc76
> ...


Hola caro Don duflos , ustedes tienes que consultar las hojas de datos técnicos para saper y esa tecnologia (74HC) tiene velocidad suficiente para funcionar a la frequenzia dese diseño.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Dic 16, 2019)

Genial entonces entonces empiezo mi próximo proyecto ya los mando a buscar gracias Daniel por su tiempo ...saludos


----------



## manolo_rodrigo (Dic 24, 2019)

Para los amantes de verónica


----------



## duflos (Dic 28, 2019)

Hola compañeros terminal el veronica con Crystal 4mhz el cual no hace nada , al darle alimentación sólo queda prendido el led de look y nada más no emite nada ... me dan una mano? Gracias


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 28, 2019)

Hola, antes de instalar los integrados, debes verificar que este funcionando el oscilador, en el centro de la banda fm, tratar de sintonizar a la saluda, con una carga de 50 ohms, y verifucar que el ked indicador de rf ilumine, logicamente la frecuencia no sera estable, luego instalar el integrado asociado  al cristal y ver si iscila, e instalar siguientes ic, divisores e ir verificando con un frecuencimwtro  si obtienes los 25 KHz, de referencis, que ingresaran al pll, luehgo de obtener esto instakar los otros ic, divisores de la señal rf, y tambien de acuerdo a la frecuencia seleccionada con los dipswitch, obtener los 25 KHz, que tambien iran al pll, una vez logrado eso, se encendera luz de look, y tendras la frecuencia de operacion, esto a grandes rasgos.


----------



## duflos (Dic 28, 2019)

compañero lo alimento y prende automáticamente la luz o led de look es mas quite los 2n4427 y los bf 199 igualmente queda prendido revise la placa pero no veo nada raro , es normal esto ? creo que no saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 28, 2019)

La luz de look, es la que esta junto al rojo, en la esquina inferior izquierda


----------



## duflos (Ene 7, 2020)

Ya lo solucione compañeros no había podido responder , eran los bf199 falsos los cambie y asunto solucionado muchas gracias Moisés  cuabdo llegue de las vacaciones seguire probando el vero Saludos ..


----------



## duflos (Ene 28, 2020)

Hola compañeros , estuve probando el vero y tengo un drama con la frecuencia , Calibro en por ejemplo 100.70 verdad .. buscado con el trimmer que esta al lado del varicap la encuentra el receptor perfecto la luz ver prendida de look perfecto , pero cuando lo apago y lo prendo luego de que pasan unas  horas hay viene el problema se corre a 100.75mhz  o  100.65mhz  tengo que volver a hacer lo del principio , aclarando que los interruptores están para está frecuencia de acuerdo a la lista que esta en la primera página del tema , el sonido es verdaderamente genial ,  que mediciones tendría que hacer para probar si el pll está funcionando normal ? Lo que noto es que la luz unlook solo destella al prender el pll solamente eso pero si muevo el trimmer el igualmente queda el led look siempre no se pasa a unlock , ahora si muevo un swich se pasa al rojo de unlock no se si ese trabajo es normal ... porque vi que a otros cuando prende esta unos segundos led unlock des pues se pasa a look  Espero puedan ayudarme Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 28, 2020)

Hola caro Don duflos para saper si el PLL si queda realmente "trabado" ( malla cerriada) debes medir la tensión de sintonia del Varicap en lo emisor del transistor "TR1" y muever despacito lo trimmer  "VC1" de ayuste del VCO .
Esa tensión debe canbiar de modo a sienpre manter fija la frequenzia selecionada ( pero eso tiene ciertos limites de rango) .
Debes ayustar la tensión de sintonia a 1/2 de la alimentación del transistor TR1 ( aproximadamente unos 6 Voltios).
Aca hay buenas informaciones técnicas sobre ese diseño : User Manual - Original and Genuine Veronica® 1W PLL (1WPLLM)
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Ene 28, 2020)

Hola Daniel ,  midiendo el transistor tr1 2.98 v en el emisor del transistor tr1, mientras está encendido no se corre nada la frecuencia sólo cuando lo apago unas horas vuelve con la frecuencia corrida 5 para arriba o 5 para abajo , me entusiasmó el sonido de este pero la verdad creo que es más bien para gente metida más en el tema de rf y con experiencia en mi caso trabajando a ciegas se complica muchísimo en unos días recibo un frecuencímetro pero nada más eso por ahora  si se les ocurre otra idea que pueda realizar se los agradezco gracias Daniel como siempre ..


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 28, 2020)

Amigo, instalaste el trimmer en serie con uno de los pines del cristal de referencia?, como te sugeri?, saludos


----------



## duflos (Ene 28, 2020)

Lo que pasa que todavía no tengo frecuencimetro amigo Moisés


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 29, 2020)

Bien amigo, esperemos, y tendras un instrumento muy util, para tus trabajos, saludos


----------



## duflos (Ene 29, 2020)

Bueno Moisés lo medi con el tester le puse un trimmer en lugar del capacitor de 33pf  lo dejé justo en 4.000mhz ajuste el trimmer del vco nuevamente pero no pude probar si sigue el defecto (me vine al trabajo )  , Daniel según mis medidas en el emisor del tr1 hay 2.9volts ahora como se debería ajustar a ese voltage de 6v más o menos? sospecho que no esta look . lo que si cuando saco el 74als74 o 74hct74 tengo los dos .. la fecuencia se pierde ..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 29, 2020)

duflos dijo:


> Bueno Moisés lo medi con el tester le puse un trimmer en lugar del capacitor de 33pf  lo dejé justo en 4.000mhz ajuste el trimmer del vco nuevamente pero no pude probar si sigue el defecto (me vine al trabajo )  , Daniel según mis medidas en el emisor del tr1 hay 2.9volts ahora como se debería ajustar a ese voltage de 6v más o menos? sospecho que no esta look . lo que si cuando saco el 74als74 o 74hct74 tengo los dos .. la fecuencia se pierde ..


Cuando tocas en CV1 la tensión de sintonia del diodo Varicap ( emisor de TR1) canbia de modo a manter fija la frequenzia programada.
Peeero eso tiene limites , portanto tente ayustar CV1 para obtener aproximadamente 6 Voltios en lo emisor de TR1.
Acaso lo logre alcançar los 6 Voltios esperimente poner un capacitor ceramico disco de unos 22pF en paralelo con CV1 quizaz eso resolva.
Puedes tanbien esperimentar apretar un poco las bobinas de VCO (aproximar las espiras).
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Feb 6, 2020)

Hola gente , bueno gracias por la participacion en ayudarme , pero muy agradecido al señor Moisés Calderon  la verdad si no fuese por el abria abandonado el veronica , con la super paciencia del mundo me guio en las mediciones y la verdad llegue a que funcione al 100 %


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 6, 2020)

Amigo duflos, agradecido por tus palabras y reitero lo que te dije, es para mi una gran satisfaccion, poder contribuir, y ademas, entiendo que ese es el espiritu de este foro, ayudar, abrazos.


----------



## viczea2002 (Abr 11, 2020)

Estimados amigos del Foro:
Reciban un saludo fraterno, pues volviendo después de largos años de vacaciones jajajaja, debido a que el trabajo y las responsabilidades no me lo permitían, ahora que estamos de descanso obligado vuelvo a retomar mi hobby ya que hoy tengo algo de tiempo.
A propósito de verónica, la fuente de energía se malogro y tengo una de una laptop que ya no uso es de 12 voltios  6A, lo puedo usar para el transmisor?, espero vuestras opiniones sabias.

Saludos

Viczea2002


----------



## duflos (Abr 11, 2020)

yo en mi opinión uso con transformador la clásica , porque con las fuentes swich no tuve buenas experiencias en cuanto a señales parásitas desde ella , pero no probé verónica como se comporta con una de ellas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2020)

Hola amigos , les invito a mirar ese video aca: 



!Es sinplesmente inpresionante la actual tecnologia en nuestro favor!
Aca hay mas informaciones técnicas : MRF101AN 100W RF Power Mosfet
!Desejo que le gusten!.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## garada (Abr 12, 2020)

Este amplificador merece un hilo propio, es muy interesante pero no tiene nada que ver con el pll veronica de 1w, yo lo conozco hace tiempo y estoy preparando su montaje, tengo varias pcb del mismo que encarge a JLPCB con los archivos gerber facilitados por el autor, no he abierto yo el hilo porque quiero terminarlo antes


----------



## chevitron (Abr 12, 2020)

Escribe la respuesta...tengo el veronica con trasformador lineal y un blf278 trbajando desde hace 15años. el unico mantenimiento que recibio fue una limpieZa


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2020)

chevitron dijo:


> Escribe la respuesta...tengo el veronica con trasformador lineal y un blf278 trbajando desde hace 15años. el unico mantenimiento que recibio fue una limpieZa


Hola caro Don Chevy , ? podrias subir fotos de tu transmissor?
Se ve muy interesante de como fue hecho!
Gracias de antemano!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## alex20551 (Abr 16, 2020)

*B*uenas noches a todos*. E*stoy retomando el PLL Verónica*,* lo dej*é* abandonado por no conseguir materiales*,* hoy lo estoy dese*m*polvando*.
¿Q*u*é* transistor puedo usar en el VCO porque ya no consigo los originales*?
T*rat*é* con  vario*s* y nada*, *el VCO no arranca*.
A*horita en cuarentena estoy quem*á*ndome las pestañas*.*


----------



## Gatxan (Abr 17, 2020)

Busca los SS9018. Son buenos para RF de uso general de baja potencia (osciladores y amplificadores de recepción)

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 17, 2020)

alex20551 dijo:


> *B*uenas noches a todos*. E*stoy retomando el PLL Verónica*,* lo dej*é* abandonado por no conseguir materiales*,* hoy lo estoy dese*m*polvando*.
> ¿Q*u*é* transistor puedo usar en el VCO porque ya no consigo los originales*?
> T*rat*é* con  vario*s* y nada*, *el VCO no arranca*.
> A*horita en cuarentena estoy quem*á*ndome las pestañas*.*


Hola a todos, caro Don alex20551  ? cuais transistores tentaste funcionar en tu VCO ?
Debes recordar que ese VCO es un diseño un tanto raro , el es en realidad dos osciladores andando en 1/2 frequenzia cada uno  y lo tercer transistor es quien realmente contiene la frequenzia final deseada (2X) en su Colector.
? Cuais equipos de testes y medidas tienes ustedes en las manos?
Te pregunto todo eso para puder ayudarte en lo mejor possible.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Haztefriki (Abr 20, 2020)

Buenas foro. Estoy mirando si adquirir un pll veronica de aareff.com pero les he mando muuuuchos emails y no me contestan a ninguno. Sabéis si esta empresa sigue activa ? Saludos!


----------



## Terrones 57 (May 1, 2020)

Amigos estoy indagando el funcionamiento y construcción de un PLL con el integrado BH1415F como oscilador y generador estéreo y asociado a un display con el PIC 16f628A, ojalá los amigos experimentados en transmisores de FM puedan darme algunas luces de cómo construirlo y de programar texto o  funciones en el display mediante el PIC. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Gatxan (May 9, 2020)

En la web de Freddo's Page hay un diseño completo con LCD, BH1415 y PIC16F628.





__





						Mirror of Freddo's Electronics Page
					





					home.deds.nl
				




Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 9, 2020)

Haztefriki dijo:


> Buenas foro. Estoy mirando si adquirir un pll veronica de aareff.com pero les he mando muuuuchos emails y no me contestan a ninguno. Sabéis si esta empresa sigue activa ? Saludos!


Hola a todos , caro Don Haztefriki olvide ese viejo diseño ya arquijubilado , te recomendo altamente visitar esa tienda aca : FM Broadcast.
Los productos ofertados son lo estado de la arte , o sea diseños altamente actualizados tecnicamente.
Hasta onde se enbian para ustedes en su casa por ya residir en Europa.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Haztefriki (May 9, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don Haztefriki olvide ese viejo diseño ya arquijubilado , te recomendo altamente visitar esa tienda aca : FM Broadcast.
> Los productos ofertados son lo estado de la arte , o sea diseños altamente actualizados tecnicamente.
> Hasta onde se enbian para ustedes en su casa por ya residir en Europa.
> !Suerte!.
> ...


Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Voy a mirarlo. 

Un saludo!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 9, 2020)

Haztefriki dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Voy a mirarlo.
> 
> Un saludo!


Seguramente vaias a gustar y quizaz conpre realmente algo muy bueno y actual !
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Haztefriki (May 10, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Seguramente vaias a gustar y quizaz conpre realmente algo muy bueno y actual !
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Lamentablemente  ahora  se encuentra  fuera de stock.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 10, 2020)

Haztefriki dijo:


> Lamentablemente  ahora  se encuentra  fuera de stock. Ver el archivo adjunto 190393


!Ohhhh , lástima !
No hay otro Kit de 15W ? , quizaz ese  aun disponible !
?Preguntaste a els si hay disponibilidad mas en adelante ?
Afortunadamente hay una buena documentación tal como diagramas esquemacticos y lista de material enpleyado , quizaz sea posible clonar algo en casa ( aparte de lo Software enpleyado)
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Haztefriki (May 10, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Ohhhh , lástima !
> No hay otro Kit de 15W ? , quizaz ese  aun disponible !
> ?Preguntaste a els si hay disponibilidad mas en adelante ?
> Afortunadamente hay una buena documentación tal como diagramas esquemacticos y lista de material enpleyado , quizaz sea posible clonar algo en casa ( aparte de lo Software enpleyado)
> ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 10, 2020)

Haztefriki dijo:


> Lamentablemente  ahora  se encuentra  fuera de stock. Ver el archivo adjunto 190393


Estube estudiando la tienda y veo que es possible comprar las tarjetas de circuito inpreso dese KIT : Print DRFS06 FM Zender 6 Watt V2.1 , despues tienes que conprar los conponentes y armalo ustedes mismo.
Ahora cuanto ao uProcesador ( o PIC nose) cargado con lo debido Software ese debe sener preguntado a la tienda si hay a venta.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hermes30 (Jun 23, 2020)

Terrones 57 dijo:


> Amigos estoy indagando el funcionamiento y construcción de un PLL con el integrado BH1415F como oscilador y generador estéreo y asociado a un display con el PIC 16f628A, ojalá los amigos experimentados en transmisores de FM puedan darme algunas luces de cómo construirlo y de programar texto o  funciones en el display mediante el PIC. Gracias de antemano.


Buenas noches yo tambien estoy haciendo pruebas con el BH1415 ,hay programas en HEX pero la idea es hacerlo uno mismo para agregar las funciones necesarias.
Revise en el otro foro de radio Transmisor FM, PLL (Redfield29) ver. 2.0


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 24, 2020)

Pero hay muchos que no conocen de programación, y se supone que por ello es la razón de este foro, ayudarse, darse la mano.


----------



## hermes30 (Jun 25, 2020)

El que subi al foro funciona  es basico como para hacerle mejoras esta en c si algun  colega con mas experiencia  que nos  unas colabore para hacerle unas modificaciones.


----------



## alex20551 (Oct 12, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don alex20551 en tu caso serias mui bienvenido la ayuda de un frequenzimetro digital y un osciloscopio en las manos de modo puder pesquizar donde es la falla en tu montagen .
> Premero probase lo VCO si ese oscila a contento en una frequenzia proxima donde debe andar , despues hay que chequear la cadena de  dibisores si funcionan a contento ,cheque tanbien lo oscilador de referenzia si ese anda correctamente , e por fin chequear lo conparador de fase y lo filtro passa bajos responsable por generar la tensión de sintonia del VCO de modo enganchar la frequenzia.
> Sin eses equipos de medidas disponibles las cosas si conplican y mucho porque no hay como nosotros puebres mortales adviñar lo que se passa con los estagios que conpoen ese PLL discreto.
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
> ...


*B*uenas tardes *D*aniel
*D*es*-*pues de tanto tiempo por fin lo logre*,* me quedo A-1 tuve problema con el integrado 74f74 lo compre en otra tienda  y empezó a trabajar creo que tenia algún defecto o se me daño en las pruebas

*D*e antemano gracias.


----------



## rafael_reali@hotmail (Ene 8, 2022)

Saludos amigos.
Estoy ensamblando PLL Veronica y diseñé la placa usando Cadsoft Eagle. Después de algunos problemas iniciales, logré que el PLL fallara a la frecuencia de 96.1MHz. El PLL está en fase de prueba si no he reunido los pasos de salida. Antes de configurar el paso PLL, el VCO funcionó perfectamente, con mucha estabilidad y cubriendo todo el rango de FM. Resulta que con el paso PLL instalado el voltaje de corrección es aproximadamente 3.15V y este voltaje no varía en más de 0.5V para corregir el VCO cuando toco las bobinas con mis dedos, es decir, no llega a 12V. Por lo tanto, PLL pierde la cerradura fácilmente. ¿La operación es realmente así?

Toda ayuda es bienvenida.


----------



## Gatxan (Ene 24, 2022)

No toques las bobinas del oscilador con las manos porque añades capacidades parásitas que las mueve de frecuencia, por eso se desengancha el PLL. Usa un palito de plástico o madera para su ajuste.
Y sí, el voltaje medido en los varicap es el correcto para este transmisor.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 24, 2022)

En realidad Don Rafael pregunta lo porque el PLL no logra reenganjar por si solo despues que las bobinas del VCO son tocadas.
Jo personalmente no me guta ese diseño , es muy arcaico , conplejo y poco eficiente si conparado a PLLs mas modernos ( por ejenplo los MC145151 o 152 de Motorola ).
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Alves (Ene 24, 2022)

¡Hola!
Del año 1995, dice la Ficha Técnica. "Modernos", pero no se encuentran ni siquiera en los principales proveedores de componentes.
Si alguien sabe dónde encontrar los MC145151 originales... Me gustaría tener una pieza.


----------



## rafael_reali@hotmail (Ene 24, 2022)

Gatxan dijo:


> No toques las bobinas del oscilador con las manos porque añades capacidades parásitas que las mueve de frecuencia, por eso se desengancha el PLL. Usa un palito de plástico o madera para su ajuste.
> Y sí, el voltaje medido en los varicap es el correcto para este transmisor.


Después de agregar el último transistor BF494 que normalmente se omite, el voltaje de corrección mejoró mucho.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 24, 2022)

Alves dijo:


> ¡Hola!
> Del año 1995, dice la Ficha Técnica. "Modernos", pero no se encuentran ni siquiera en los principales proveedores de componentes.
> Si alguien sabe dónde encontrar los MC145151 originales... Me gustaría tener una pieza.


Hola a todos , caro Don Alves mire aca : Electronic Component Manufacturer - Wireless, Obsolete Semiconductor and Military Components Manufacturer  , o aca : Lansdale Semiconductor component manufacturer , o aca : Avnet: Quality Electronic Components & Services  , hay todos tipos de  CIs que buscas y son todos 100% originales !!!!!!
!Suerte!


----------



## duflos (Ene 24, 2022)

Si lo hace tal cual el diseño original veronica funciona ... tienen que estar las bobinas bien bien hechas para asi lograr que corra por toda la banda y enganche en forma adecuada .... salvo que te pase como a mi que no habia manera que funcione el enganche y eran los 193 me parece eran falsos , el mc 145151 en argentina rf parts lo tenia , el 152 tambien ... de este ultimo compre hasta en mercado libre y nunca tuve problemas , como te dijo el señor daniel el pll con 151 o 152 lleva muchos menos componentes y salen funcionando de una ... saludos


----------



## rafael_reali@hotmail (Ene 24, 2022)

Ensamblé este PLL por curiosidad y ahora funciona bien.


----------



## duflos (Ene 24, 2022)

El trimer ese me parece que puede darte problemas .... esos color plata o gris en el interior me dieron un dolor de cabeza que no se imagina por lo general lo que me funcionaron correctamente son con el interior color dorado esos me va perfecto en su funcionamiento


----------



## rafael_reali@hotmail (Ene 24, 2022)

Lamentablemente no puedo encontrar otros modelos aquí.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 24, 2022)

rafael_reali@hotmail dijo:


> Lamentablemente no puedo encontrar otros modelos aquí.


Realmente aca en Brasil es muy dificil sacar Trimmers Murata originales ( tornillo color dorado) , solamente hay truchos Chinos que son verdaderas porquerias relleños de malos contactos internos !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rafael_reali@hotmail (Feb 1, 2022)

Saludos amigos. Con respecto a Project veronica, ¿qué opinas del trimpot de ajuste de potencia? Vea que la corriente de colector del transistor TR4 pasa a través de él, pero no estoy seguro de que este trimpot soporte esta corriente de colector. ¿Este trimpot solo debe controlar la polarización de la base?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2022)

Hola a todos , lo mas acertado serias tener un transistor NPN de media potenzia (BD135 por ejenplo) como seguidor de tensión.
O sea , lo cursor del preset es conectado a la Base del transistor NPN , lo Colector es conectado a lo +Vcc ( 12 Voltios) y lo Emisor conectamos a "R33" (120R)
!Saludos!


----------



## rafael_reali@hotmail (Feb 1, 2022)

¿Sería así, amigo Daniel? ¿Qué valor de la resistencia R7 sugiere?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2022)

En realidad puedes conectar diretamente ( "R7" = 0 ) , cuando lo cursor de "R5" estuvier setado a maxima tensión en lo Emisor tenemos : VCC - VBE (0,7V) .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rafael_reali@hotmail (Feb 1, 2022)

OK. ¿Qué pasa con el proyecto original, tiene algún defecto en tu opinión?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2022)

rafael_reali@hotmail dijo:


> OK. ¿Qué pasa con el proyecto original, tiene algún defecto en tu opinión?


!Creo que lo dibujo original es relleño de errores anti-clones , recordese que ese proyecto es un KIT a venda !
Seguramente un preset de 10Kohmios NO anda NADA  bien para alimentar un transistor de media potenzia (1W) que consome unos buenos cientos de miliamperios .


----------



## rafael_reali@hotmail (Feb 1, 2022)

En realidad, el valor correcto es 500R y no 10k.  Mi error. 
 Y finalmente, ¿este control de potencia está en el transistor derecho (TR4) o es mejor el último transistor (TR5), que opera en clase C?
Mi pregunta es sobre la linealidad del ajuste.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 2, 2022)

rafael_reali@hotmail dijo:


> En realidad, el valor correcto es 500R y no 10k.  Mi error.
> Y finalmente, ¿este control de potencia está en el transistor derecho (TR4) o es mejor el último transistor (TR5), que opera en clase C?
> Mi pregunta es sobre la linealidad del ajuste.


La lineariedad es puebre , recordese que lo paso final anda en clase "C" y esa clase de amplificador NO es nada lineal !
Aun prefero lo transistor NPN como seguidor de tensión .
!Saludos paisano!


----------



## calviman (Abr 4, 2022)

Redfield29 dijo:


> Amigos, posteo el archivo HEX del microcontrolador PIC16F84 del transmisor modificado. La frecuencia predeterminada de transmisión es de 100.0Mhz con pasos de 100Khz desde 87.5 hasta 108.0 Mhz.
> 
> Saludos.





alex20551 dijo:


> buenas a todos los forista les cuento que ya he echo las dos veronicas la convencional del cristal 6.4MHZ y la modificada de 4MHZ y el mismo resultado no engancha me han dicho que es el 74sl74 que coloque el 74f74 el 74h74 el 74hc74 y así infinidades de 7474 les cuento que los he conseguido todos y con ninguno funciona hay alguna forma de seguir este circuito paso a paso para ver cual es la falla que tengo gracias a todos por su valiosa colaboración


Buen dia te cuenti que el A74Als74H es el que funciona bien tambien el 7474 un poco mas rrapido en el enganche


calviman dijo:


> Buen dia te cuenti que el A74Als74H es el que funciona bien tambien el 7474 un poco mas rrapido en el enganche





Dircio dijo:


> Muy buenos aportes.
> Y para los que se nos va hacer dificil armar ese interesante PLL con LCD, aqui tenemos el veronica modificado para 4mhz corregido con los datos y aportes de varios amigos del foro a quienes agradesco con mucho cariño y respeto.
> Aqui esta el archivo en rar que contiene el PCB corregido para el CD4018 con los datos de la pata 4 del 4060.
> Tambien está la cerigrafia del mismo donde aparecen todos los datos de las piezas, tambien corregido y reacomodando algunas piezas para insertar el CD4018
> Gracias otra vez a todos los que intervienieron para tener una opcion mas de este PLL, Yo solo reacomode las piezas para usar el cristal de 4mhz; aclaro estoy por armar uno para ver los resultados, en cuanto tenga algo que comentar al respecto lo hare con gusto y subire fotos tambien.


Buen dia compañero yo tengo un problem con ese vero el occilador no cubre toda la banda 88/108 solo de 102 a 108? Creo que todo esta bien o hay problema en el circuito tanque?


----------



## rafael_reali@hotmail (Abr 4, 2022)

Posiblemente su oscilador esté operando desde 102Mhz en adelante. Agregue un capacitor de 22pF en paralelo con la bobina y vuelva a probar. Comparte las fotos y tu diseño.


----------



## alex20551 (Abr 4, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don alex20551 en tu caso serias mui bienvenido la ayuda de un frequenzimetro digital y un osciloscopio en las manos de modo puder pesquizar donde es la falla en tu montagen .
> Premero probase lo VCO si ese oscila a contento en una frequenzia proxima donde debe andar , despues hay que chequear la cadena de  dibisores si funcionan a contento ,cheque tanbien lo oscilador de referenzia si ese anda correctamente , e por fin chequear lo conparador de fase y lo filtro passa bajos responsable por generar la tensión de sintonia del VCO de modo enganchar la frequenzia.
> Sin eses equipos de medidas disponibles las cosas si conplican y mucho porque no hay como nosotros puebres mortales adviñar lo que se passa con los estagios que conpoen ese PLL discreto.
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
> ...



Bueno compañero, ahorita tengo el problema que no quiere recorrer la banda completa, solo desde  102 MHz hacia arriba, pero para abajo no corre, hablo del vco con el pll desconectado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 4, 2022)

alex20551 dijo:


> Bueno compañero, ahorita tengo el problema que no quiere recorrer la banda completa, solo desde 102 MHz hacia arriba, pero para abajo no corre, hablo del vco con el pll desconectado.



Hummmm , es dificil adiviñar lo que armaste .
Por favor si no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias subir buenas fotos de tu montagen ?
!Saludos!


----------



## rafael_reali@hotmail (Abr 4, 2022)

alex20551 dijo:


> bueno compañero ahorita tengo el problema que no quiere recorrer la banda completa solo desde  102mh asia arriba pero parabajo no corre hablo del vco con el pll desconectado


Eso es normal. Dependiendo de los diodos varicap utilizados y la configuración de las bobinas, se cambia el circuito resonante. Agregue un capacitor entre 10pF y 22pF en paralelo con el capacitor (trimmer) y vuelva a hacer la prueba.


----------



## calviman (Abr 9, 2022)

alex20551 dijo:


> bueno compañero ahorita tengo el problema que no quiere recorrer la banda completa solo desde  102mh asia arriba pero parabajo no corre hablo del vco con el pll desconectado


Gracias compañero ya resolvi el problema era el condensador variable del tanque occilador lo de mas el pll funciona bien gracias, ahora estoy esperimentando en LCD modificado vamos aver como me va


calviman dijo:


> Buen dia te cuenti que el A74Als74H es el que funciona bien tambien el 7474 un poco mas rrapido en el enganche
> 
> 
> 
> Buen dia compañero yo tengo un problem con ese vero el occilador no cubre toda la banda 88/108 solo de 102 a 108? Creo que todo esta bien o hay problema en el circuito tanque?


Resuelto el problema era el condensador vatiable del occilador  lo cambie por otro igual de 80 picos y ahora cubre toda la banda. Gracias s todos


----------



## calviman (Abr 14, 2022)

rafael_reali@hotmail dijo:


> Posiblemente su oscilador esté operando desde 102Mhz en adelante. Agregue un capacitor de 22pF en paralelo con la bobina y vuelva a probar. Comparte las fotos y tu diseño.


Ahora me estoy quemando las pestañas col el LCD ya empesamos mal el programa o el hex no funciona

De ests hay 2 modelos El pic 16f84  y el del pic 16f286


----------



## calviman (Abr 17, 2022)

Sergio de 9 de julio dijo:


> hola redfield el archivo HEX no puedo abrirlo, podes enviarme el programa para abrirlo, y como hago para grabar el pic, no tengo el cargador ni el programa para hacerlo, ni tampoco se como grabarlo, podras ayudarme. gracias


Buenas noches tengo este problema no aparece nada en la pantalla y seve igual si quito los integrados? Que podra ser"


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 17, 2022)

calviman dijo:


> Buenas noches tengo este problema no aparece nada en la pantalla y seve igual si quito los integrados? Que podra ser"


Debes mostrar el esquema que usaste y adjuntar el archivo que se cargo a que pic y con que fusibles activados y muy importante fotos enfocadas de la placa(de los dos lados) para ver como están las conexiones reales implementadas.

Esa falla es muy común en los que tienen el LCD mal conectado, el PIC mal programado o no coinciden las conexiones

Si se alimenta el LCD, se coloca el contraste como para visualizar, es eso(una línea de caracteres rectangulares de la línea superior) lo que aparece en el LCD.


----------



## calviman (Abr 17, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> Debes mostrar el esquema que usaste y adjuntar el archivo que se cargo a que pic y con que fusibles activados y muy importante fotos enfocadas de la placa(de los dos lados) para ver como están las conexiones reales implementadas.
> 
> Esa falla es muy común en los que tienen el LCD mal conectado, el PIC mal programado o no coinciden las conexiones


Este diceño es de viczea2002


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 17, 2022)

calviman dijo:


> Este diceño es de viczea2002


Falta el archivo a cargar en el PIC porque puede ser una versión que no usa esos pines para comunicar el PIC/LCD.


----------



## calviman (Abr 17, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> Falta el archivo a cargar en el PIC porque puede ser una versión que no usa esos pines para comunicar el PIC/LCD.


Bueno dejame buscarlo para subirlo yo lo baje del mismo creador viczeas2002


----------



## calviman (Abr 25, 2022)

viczea2002 dijo:


> *Amigos*:
> *Aqui va un buen TX con pantalla LCD, (digital) cuyo diseño y diagrama fue desarrollado por nuestro colega REDFIEL29 de Ica - Peru, teniendo como corazon y cerebro al LM7001 y PIC16F84A, respectivamente. Este vuestro servidor contribuyo con el diseño de las pistas.
> En cuanto tenga luz verde; de REDFIEL29, subire el diagrama completo, las pistas y la lista de componentes.*


Buenas noches*. Y*a termin*é *el tx vero lcd*,* hace todo*s* los cambios de frecuencia pero no sintetiza*,* transmite e*n *casi toda la banda*.
¿Q*u*é* podr*á* ser??????


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2022)

!Hola caro Don calviman , en realidad puede sener una infinidad de possiveis problemas que talvez solamente Dios puede decir cual es y donde si queda !
Hay que chequear todos  los pasos que conpoen ese PLL  con auxilio de instrumentos (Osciloscopio , Frequencimetro Digital).
Chequear detenidamente la calidad de la montagen , (possibles corto circuitos o falta de soldagen en la PCB , o mismo la propria PCB).
Chequear los conponentes empleyados tales como lo PLL , lo cristal de quartzo.
Enfin NO es una tarea facil una ves que ese equipo acabo de nascer y nunca andou hasta lo momento , dai la gran dificuldad en saper lo que realmente si pasa.
!Suerte!


----------



## calviman (Abr 26, 2022)

Buen d*í*a*,* gracias*, *saludos y bendiciones a todos.
Bueno*, *el o*s*cilador funciona*,* tengo RF en el circuito PLL
*P*or*-*lo*-*menos trabaja en lo visual*, *engancha el l*oc*k y env*í*a la señal del driver para que el primer transistor impulsor polari*c*e la tierra y empie*c*e a transmitir.
Ahora no sintetiza*, *no controla la RF y no hace la comparaci*ó*n.
Los componentes y el impreso est*á*n revisados para *ver* qu*é* error hab*í*a pero creo que est*á* bien.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2022)

? Acaso tienes aomenos disponible en las manos un Osciloscopio de 20MHz  y un frequenzimetro digital que pueda medir una centiena de megahercios ?
Te pregunto eso porque sin els si queda muy dificil adiviñar lo que si pasa .
? Podrias subir lo diagrama esquemactico desa tarjeta que armaste ?


----------



## calviman (Abr 26, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? Acaso tienes aomenos disponible en las manos un Osciloscopio de 20MHz  y un frequenzimetro digital que pueda medir una centiena de megahercios ?
> Te pregunto eso porque sin els si queda muy dificil adiviñar lo que si pasa .
> ? Podrias subir lo diagrama esquemactico desa tarjeta que armaste ?


No*,* por eso es que pregunto*. N*o tengo frecuenc*í*metro y tampoco os*c*iloscopio*.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2022)

calviman dijo:


> No*,* por eso es que pregunto*. N*o tengo frecuenc*í*metro y tampoco os*c*iloscopio*.*


!Bueno , asi las cosas si conplican y bastante , serias como un sordo y un ciego tentando ayudarse mutuamente para ambos  salir de un labirinto !


----------



## calviman (Abr 26, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Bueno , asi las cosas si conplican y bastante , serias como un sordo y un ciego tentando ayudarse mutuamente para ambos  salir de un labirinto !


Ok*. A*horita prob*é* y s*í* sintetiza pero hasta 96.3*, *de *ahí en adelante* no sintetiza*.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2022)

calviman dijo:


> Ok*. A*horita prob*é* y s*í* sintetiza pero hasta 96.3*, *de *ahí en adelante* no sintetiza*.*


Ahhhh bueno  ,  ahora las cosas canbiam de escenario.
Esperimente afastar un poco lo espaciamento entre espiras de la bobina del paso oscilador , con eso seguramente logras sintectizar frequencias en adelante.
Si afastar poco no logras atingir lo final de la banda (108MHz) , ahora si afastar en demasiado no logras sintectizar lo inico de la banda (88MHz) .
Es como un cobertor curto , hay que esperimentar despacio hasta obtener lo mejor resultado
Despues de debidamente ayustado te recomendo trabar esa bobina osciladora con cera de vela o cera de abeja (mejor aun esa urtima) derretida con lo auxilio de un cautin (hierro de solda) .
!Suerte!


----------



## calviman (Abr 26, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ahhhh bueno  ,  ahora las cosas canbiam de escenario.
> Esperimente afastar un poco lo espaciamento entre espiras de la bobina del paso oscilador , con eso seguramente logras sintectizar frequencias en adelante.
> Si afastar poco no logras atingir lo final de la banda (108MHz) , ahora si afastar en demasiado no logras sintectizar lo inico de la banda (88MHz) .
> Es como un cobertor curto , hay que esperimentar despacio hasta obtener lo mejor resultado
> ...


Ok probare abriendo  o cerrando las espiras y les comento


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2022)

calviman dijo:


> Ok probare abriendo  o cerrando las espiras y les comento


Premero debes abrir hasta lograr sintectizar lo final de la banda (108MHz) , despues cheque lo inicio de la banda (88MHz) .
Si todo ok , puedes dejar como estas , si no debes apretar un poquito y rechequear .
!Suerte!


----------



## rafael_reali@hotmail (May 3, 2022)

Esto me paso a mi  el VCO cubría toda la banda de FM, pero el PLL solo colapsaba hasta aproximadamente 96 MHz.  Resolví este problema reemplazando la bobina colectora de los transistores osciladores con un choque de RF.  Tenga en cuenta que en las fotos de constructores aficionados, nadie usa la bobina original (con núcleo de aire) sino un inductor con núcleo de ferrita.


----------



## ricbevi (May 3, 2022)

Esa bobina precisamente funciona como choque de RF y si su inductancia es baja puede que no haga el trabajo muy eficientemente y parte de la RF "derive" por la alimentación.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 3, 2022)

rafael_reali@hotmail dijo:


> Esto me paso a mi  el VCO cubría toda la banda de FM, pero el PLL solo colapsaba hasta aproximadamente 96 MHz.  Resolví este problema reemplazando la bobina colectora de los transistores osciladores con un choque de RF.  Tenga en cuenta que en las fotos de constructores aficionados, nadie usa la bobina original (con núcleo de aire) sino un inductor con núcleo de ferrita.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281614


Hola caro Paisano , mire bien detenidamente las fotos posteadas  en lo post#1356  y vaias veer claramente que  son dos diseños bien distintos de PLL.
Equivocos aparte , felicitaciones por tu montagen arriba , te quedou de 10 , un verdade lujo!
Ah si , NO si olvide de soldar lo plano de tierra en los terminales de los componenes correspondentes.
!Saludos!


----------



## calviman (May 3, 2022)

rafael_reali@hotmail dijo:


> Esto me paso a mi  el VCO cubría toda la banda de FM, pero el PLL solo colapsaba hasta aproximadamente 96 MHz.  Resolví este problema reemplazando la bobina colectora de los transistores osciladores con un choque de RF.  Tenga en cuenta que en las fotos de constructores aficionados, nadie usa la bobina original (con núcleo de aire) sino un inductor con núcleo de ferrita.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281614



Ok, el mio no cubre toda la banda, la opción fue colocar un condensador de 22 p en paralelo con el variable, así pude cubrir el resto de la banda.


----------



## rafael_reali@hotmail (May 3, 2022)

calviman dijo:


> Ok, el mio no cubre toda la banda, la opción fue colocar un condensador de 22 p en paralelo con el variable, así pude cubrir el resto de la banda.


Ah sí, ahora entiendo tu problema.  Dependiendo de la bobina y los diodos Varicaps, se requiere un condensador en paralelo con la bobina.  Mi PLL tiene un capacitor de 5pF.


----------



## rafael_reali@hotmail (May 29, 2022)

Hola gente. ¿Alguien ha intentado configurar Veronica a 108,1 MHz o más? Quería sintonizar al final del dial para probar la ganancia (range) de VCO. Sé que en la práctica es innecesario y para mí es más una curiosidad.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 30, 2022)

!Hola caro Don Rafael , la montagen de tu Veronica quedou de 10 , un verdadero lujo !
Peeero no es una buena idea transmitir arriba de 108MHz , eso es porque si inicia la banda Aeronauctica .
La banda Aeronactica conpreende de 108MHz hasta 118MHz para auxilio a navegación por instrumentos y de 118MHz hasta 137MHz es enpleyada para conmunicación entre torre de control y lo piloto de la aeronave.
!Saludos!


----------



## rafael_reali@hotmail (May 30, 2022)

De acuerdo, seguro que no transmitiría por encima de 108 mhz, es más para probar la capacidad de Veronica. 
Gracias gran amigo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 30, 2022)

rafael_reali@hotmail dijo:


> De acuerdo, seguro que no transmitiría por encima de 108 mhz, es más para probar la capacidad de Veronica.
> Gracias gran amigo.


Para si conprobar lo rango de frequenzias que alcanza lo paso VCO basta poner en su salida un Frequenzimetro Digital y con lo auxilio de un potenciometro ustedes conecta su cursor ( toma central)  la entrada del VCO , los estremos uno va a la masa o tierra y lo otro estremo al +Vcc .
Ayustando lo Potenciometro ustedes "simula" una tensión de corrección (sintonia) en todo su corso y en tienpo real puedes chequear la frequenzia generada.
!Suerte!


----------



## viczea2002 (Jul 6, 2022)

calviman dijo:


> Buenas noches*. Y*a termin*é *el tx vero lcd*,* hace todo*s* los cambios de frecuencia pero no sintetiza*,* transmite e*n *casi toda la banda*.
> ¿Q*u*é* podr*á* ser??????


Felicitaciones estimado amigo: te comento que yo tengo funcionado. Lo que te sugiero es que una vez que hayas establecido la frecuencia en la que quieres trabajar retoca con mucho cuidado la separación de las bobinas hasta lograr lo que buscas, además ten en cuenta que el material que usas para desarrollar la tarjeta tiene mucha capacitancia, cambia con uno de mayor calidad.


----------



## Online (Jul 24, 2022)

Buenas tardes amigos*,* necesito una ayuda*,* tengo un pll Verónica q*ue* usa el 2n4427*,* me dicen que es de un *vatio* *Watt,* pero lo pruebo con una pequeña antena y me transmite 200 metros y de *ayi* *ahí *en adelante se pierde la señal*,* me podrían ayudar en este pequeño conflicto q*ue* tengo con este pll *? E*spero sus prontas repuesta*,* gracias amigos*.*


----------



## rafael_reali@hotmail (Jul 24, 2022)

Por supuesto, con una antena pequeña la señal no debería ir muy lejos de todos modos.  Primero, debes saber si tu transistor tiene potencia.  El 2N4427 debe poder encender una lámpara de 6v x 50mA.


----------

